# Yamamoto Sound Craft HA-02



## braillediver

Yamamoto Sound Craft HA-02







 Mitch


----------



## elnero

You tease...


----------



## bozebuttons

So when are you getting it?


----------



## mrarroyo

That is beautiful, is it a hybrid? what are the tubes it uses? How much? Thanks.


----------



## Carl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_That is beautiful, is it a hybrid? what are the tubes it uses? How much? Thanks._

 

It's a 408A/6028, which is a sharp-cutoff pentode. I assume it's connected as a triode.


----------



## rodentmacbeastie

Where are you getting the info from?


----------



## Sasaki

I have tried it on the last weekend at tube-audio festival in Tokyo.



 



 It has connected with iPod. The mid to high is sweet and sound like other Yamamoto SET amps, I like the sound but I hear slight hum noise from the demo machine.
 The tube is Western vintage 408A as Carl san said. the price is 88000 yen. I am not sure the availability in US.

 Other headphone amp from the show is softon model 6. it has build in USB-DAC and use one 6922(6DJ8). the price is 47000 yen.


----------



## tjkurita

Wow...

 The wheels start spinning. Can I afford it? What can I sell to get it? 

 ...


----------



## braillediver

Here's a link to the release sinformation:

http://www2.117.ne.jp/%7ey-s/HA-02-new-e.html











 HA-02 specifications Use vacuum tube: Only WE408A 2 tubes / Sircuit system: Single stage amplification, pentode connection, and non-feedback system / Maximum output :300mW (at the time of 50ohm load) of headphone terminals,240mW (at the time of 8-ohm load) of speaker terminals/ Frequency characteristic:30-21,000Hz (headphone terminal) 45-17,000Hz (speaker terminal) / Gain : Headphone output power 9.5dB (at the time of 50-ohm load) Speaker output power: 1.5dB (at time of 8-ohm load) / Remains noise: 100 microvolts of headphone output power 70 microvolts of speaker output power / Outside dimension: 150 (W) 325 (D) 125 (H) / Weight: 3.5kg Price: 88,000 yen

 ?@


----------



## Dartagnan

At the time 6moons reviewed their A-08 amp, I remember a comment that Yamamoto would be releasing a headphone / speaker amp. I thought it would be the A-08 with a headphone output, which IMO, would have been a killer product. 

 Anyone know what kind of speakers the HA-02 could drive? The Zu Druids are 101db. I realize 101db is 101 db, but still, could this drive a cone of that size? 

 I also wonder about hum. Yamamoto released the A-08s to address the issue, and Sasaki also noticed it in this amp. Was it significant Sasaki? Or were you nit-picking? Any more comments on the overall sound?

 Thanks.


----------



## timoteus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasaki* 
_ I am not sure the availability in US._

 

Brian at http://venushifi.com/ is the U.S. retailer of Yamamoto products. 

 Here is the forum if anyone wants to ask any questions. http://audiokarma.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## Sasaki

I admit the hum is a sort of "nit-picking". It is not noticeable in normal listening volume level.

 I took a listen for very short period and surroundings is so loud by the A-08S sound, so I can not comment further but I like the sound. I want to try it again in good listening condition.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dartagnan* 
_I also wonder about hum. Yamamoto released the A-08s to address the issue, and Sasaki also noticed it in this amp. Was it significant Sasaki? Or were you nit-picking? Any more comments on the overall sound?

 Thanks._


----------



## Carl

Single stage, pentode, open loop? Now that's a design you don't see every day.

 Personally if I was going for a pentode I'd have opted for a 47 rather than a 408A.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...

 The wheels start spinning. Can I afford it? What can I sell to get it? 

 ..._

 

You and me, both, John.

 I just shot off an email inquiry to the U.S. distributor, Venus HiFi in E. Lansing, MI. I'll post the response.

 Anyone interested in a mini group buy to try to get some price leverage?


----------



## Deuterium

I ordered one earlier today. Brian at Venus said he expected some more to arrive in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## agile_one

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 Thanks for the info, Deuterium. You are a lucky bloke to have one on the way.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Price: 88,000 yen_

 


 Ouch! That's $11K. 
 It does look very nice though, but a hum, as slight as it is, on a this expensive machine? Then again, it could've been the iPod.

 Edit: Nevermind, I thought it was Yuan rather than Yen, my mistake.


----------



## some1x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ouch! That's $11K. 
 It does look very nice though._

 

According to xe.com 88,000.00 JPY = 749.130 USD


----------



## digitalmind

Right, I mistook it for Yuan/RMB. That changes things, looks like a very nice thing for it's cost!


----------



## Deuterium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 Thanks for the info, Deuterium. You are a lucky bloke to have one on the way._

 

Thanks, I am looking forward to getting the piece. I am going to put it into the primary rig, although this may require me switching headphones from the Senns. I am wrestling with what cans will make a good match for this amp.


----------



## Rob N

Review here http://6moons.com/audioreviews/yamamoto4/ha02.html


----------



## tuatara

So who else has taken the plunge and ordered one?


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So who else has taken the plunge and ordered one?_

 

Me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Order placed, deposit paid, and standing by for a delivery date. Last word was that Mr. Yamamota is trying to catch up with demand, and delivery will be advised when available. Anyone have a firm delivery date?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Order placed, deposit paid, and standing by for a delivery date. Last word was that Mr. Yamamota is trying to catch up with demand, and delivery will be advised when available. Anyone have a firm delivery date?_

 

I ordered direct from Japan(works out very close to US retail price)for a 240V version. Mr Yamamoto stated delivery time as around 7 weeks for mine. I guess publicity here and the positive 6 Moons review will have stimulated a few orders.


----------



## JzzMaTzz

I'm considering ordering one. If Srajan was really impressed with the W1000 I wonder how well the L3000 would pair up. Too bad the finish doesn't match.


----------



## Deuterium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JzzMaTzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm considering ordering one. If Srajan was really impressed with the W1000 I wonder how well the L3000 would pair up. Too bad the finish doesn't match._

 


 Please order one and let us know!


----------



## JzzMaTzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deuterium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please order one and let us know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah, peer pressure.


----------



## Deuterium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JzzMaTzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, peer pressure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Or, you could loan me your L3000s and I will let you know how they sound with the HA-02.


----------



## humanflyz

Bump

 So has anyone received their HA-02 yet?


----------



## braillediver

I heard from the US distributor (Venus Hi-Fi) yesterday:

 "Regarding the HA-02 wait list, yes, Mr. Yamamoto wound up having to "trash"
 all of the cherry chasses for the second full production run of this
 headphone amp due to a problem with the silk screening. It was a minor
 problem, but he's a perfectionist, and was unwilling to let even a minor
 blemish go through. The bad news was that this has delayed all orders
 placed after mid-November by about three weeks."

 I have no idea if any orders have shipped so I don't know if this will effect members here but it sounded like it would.

 I'm eager to hear one with PS-1's in comparison to my HP4.


 The A-08S I have is just beautiful. It's completely out of place in my apartment with the inflatable boat and outboard motor in the living room.


 Mitch


----------



## tuatara

Not the sort of news I wanted to hear, by my countdown my amp should have been ready within the next week or so, still hard to argue against perfection.
 Been stocking up a few sets of the 408As, cant believe how small they are.
 Back to reading the 6 Moons review for another few weeks I guess.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Order placed, deposit paid, and standing by for a delivery date. Last word was that Mr. Yamamota is trying to catch up with demand, and delivery will be advised when available. Anyone have a firm delivery date?_

 

Ah, that makes sense. I've noticed you have eye for the beautiful in audio equipment as well as great sound. So, what nice source and cans will you artistically pair this with at the next meet?


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, what nice source and cans will you artistically pair this with at the next meet?_

 

Ah, boom, you caught me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking it will pair well with the AT woodies (W2002 and 11JPN), the L3000s, and perhaps a slice of pie.

 Will be really fun to contrast it with the Extreme with whatever tube set you've decided is best for that beast.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, boom, you caught me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking it will pair well with the AT woodies (W2002 and 11JPN), the L3000s, and perhaps a slice of pie.

 Will be really fun to contrast it with the Extreme with whatever tube set you've decided is best for that beast._

 

What type of pie would go best? I just got a killer recipe from a nice Irish lady down the street: White Chocolate Macadamia Nut. I think the coloration and general tone might be off a bit though for the HA-02, but it's perfect for the Extreme! I'll perfect pie/amp synergy by the time we meet again, and bake something special just for you.


----------



## tuatara

According to Mr Yamamotos original estimate my amp was due to be finished about now so I mailed him a couple of days back and had this reply.

"We are behind in time for delivery for a while for the vacation of the beginning of the year. 
 The time for delivery of your amplifier will become first in February. 
 Please wait till then. 
 I am sorry that time for delivery is overdue. "

 Regards
 Shigeki Yamamoto 
 Yamamoto Sound Craft Corp. Japan
 I had a hunch that the holiday period might knock things back abit...oh well,only a couple more weeks ,not long and looks like I'll have some 701s as well as my other phones to try them with. Going by the resounding silence no one else has their amp yet either.


----------



## Colhd

Hi guys,

 That is a truly beautiful amplifier. I am astonished that something built so beautifully seems so reasonably priced, especially as the company has developed a reputation for outstanding performance as well. It makes me wonder what the Qualia would sound like, given Srajan Ebaen's comments about image density. I will be very interested to hear other comments on sound quality once they start arriving.

 I need to downsize my system and all I can think about now is cutting holes in cabinets to make this fit without kinking cables!

 Col


----------



## GarryH

Hello Gents,

 First post here, so be gentle.

 I picked up the Yammy about 2 months ago and I am just loving it. Seems to work best with my ATH W1000's. Although the combo seems a little lacking in the bass as compared to my other rigs.

 Build quality is superb. Sound is quintessential Yamamoto - smooth, airy, and detailed. Dealing directly with Yamamoto San was a real pleasure. He answered all my questions very quickly. Took about 3 weeks from initial e-mail to delivery (in Hong Kong).

 This is definately a piece I will, Lord willing, hold onto for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Looking forward to trying it out on my new Zu Tones that should arrive soon.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Pics of my HA-02 . . . http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...9390&read&3&4&


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Gents,

 First post here, so be gentle.

 I picked up the Yammy about 2 months ago and I am just loving it. Seems to work best with my ATH W1000's. Although the combo seems a little lacking in the bass as compared to my other rigs.

 Build quality is superb. Sound is quintessential Yamamoto - smooth, airy, and detailed. Dealing directly with Yamamoto San was a real pleasure. He answered all my questions very quickly. Took about 3 weeks from initial e-mail to delivery (in Hong Kong).

 This is definately a piece I will, Lord willing, hold onto for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Looking forward to trying it out on my new Zu Tones that should arrive soon.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Pics of my HA-02 . . . http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...9390&read&3&4&_

 

Lucky you(envious tone in voice)Must have placed your order before the the 6Moons review and the initial HeadFi notice, I dont think anyone here who ordered late November on has received theirs yet.
 It's going to be interesting to see how it mates with other phones besides the W1000,hopefully my 701s will be here shortly and I'll have a few hours on them when the HA-02 arrives.Do you think the ATs are better with it than the 701s?I agree that Mr Yamamoto is very good to deal with, his replies to me have always been prompt. 
 Back to re-reading the 6 moons review...at least I have the Mapletree to console me.


----------



## Colhd

Guys,

 I have just contacted Jacmusic who are the German/European distributors. I expect them to say there will be a long delay in filling an order but I live in hope. Once I know when it will arrive I can start cutting holes for the cables...

 Keep telling myself "it's _much_ smaller than the RP0101 and the dac isn't too big..."

 Col


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Gents,

 First post here, so be gentle.

 This is definately a piece I will, Lord willing, hold onto for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Looking forward to trying it out on my new Zu Tones that should arrive soon.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Pics of my HA-02 . . . http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...9390&read&3&4&_

 

Welcome to Head-Fi, but looks like you've been a busy headphone user already. 

 I see you have the Cayin HA-1A headphone amp. Could you compare the Yammy to the Cayin driving your K701 and AT? Does Yammy have enough power to drive K701 properly?


----------



## GarryH

Tuatara / JonL

 Thanks for the warm welcome.

 Trying my best to answer your questions - my thoughts . . .

ATH-W1000 w/ Yamamoto

 IMO, the Yamamoto works best with the W1000 and vice-versa in the sense that the W1000's didn't do it for me with the other amps. Having bought the W1000's before the Yammy, I was actually thinking of selling them. They were very good with my other amps, just not great. With the Yamamoto, it becomes really clear as to why some really like the W1000's. Without trying to exaggerate, the clarity and synergy of the W1000 and Yamamoto is scary good.

 Srajan is 110% correct when describing how well they work together. IMO, they have the best synergy I've ever experienced between two components-period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - perhaps it's the (Japanese) way both are voiced? While they don't hit the lowest octave, what they do, they do sublimely. Detail is eye-opening. The decay of notes is amazing, something not experienced to the same degree with the other amps. Like Srajan posits, sound rolls out like spring water, pure and clean, almost sounding unamplified. Soundstage with this combo is very precise and focused - it's very easy to pick out where voices / instruments are in the mix. Best music with this combo - Solo vocals and instrumentals / fast paced pop (as long as it's not too bass heavy) / easy listening.

ATH W1000 w/ Cayin HA-1A

 I found the W1000's with the Cayin to sound a bit too etched for my tastes. On my PS Audio GCHA, they sounded just too hard/cold. Despite the fact that you can match adjust the impedence on the Cayin, this combo never seemed to gel to my satisfaction. That said, the Cayin, in Triode mode, was the best with the W1000's.

AKG 701 w/ Yamamoto HA-02

 IME, the 701's at lower volumes and soft music they were OK on the Yamamoto, however, for quicker tempo / rock, the Yammy just did not seem to have enough to drive it at the lower levels/octives. I found that for rock and classical, things sounded a bit dark. Though, if I hadn't heard the W1000 and the Yammy, it probably would have been less obvious.

AKG 701 w/ Cayin HA-1A

 The 701's shine with the Cayin due to the sheer grunt it puts out in ultralinear. A lot of folks seem to like the Cayin in Triode, but for my taste, ultralinear was best with the AKG 701's. While this combo didn't have the same degree of detail as the all Japanese combo, there is quite a bit of detail. Sound is very balanced with a degree of warmth. Soundstage is broader and more extended vis a vis the ATH/Yammy. Best music with this combo - classical / hard rock.

 In short, given my tastes and experience, here's how I would pair things:

 ATH-W1000 & Yamamoto HA-02
 AKG 701 & Cayin HA-1A
 Senn HD650 & PS Audio GCHA

 In my opinion, these amp and cans pairings have the best natural synergy that seems to complement their respective sensitivity & power, detail & soundstage, and voicing & range.

 Hope this helps.

 PS - Haven't done any tube rolling with the Cayin yet - perhaps this will affect my findings - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS - Pics of my HA-02 . . . http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...9390&read&3&4&_

 

Really nice setup and pics. I love that leather chair. Perfect for extended listening sessions. Very nice impressions of the HA-02. Not many on this forum. I'm not a big believer in synergy, but you seemed convinced of it. And if the HA-02 is headphone sensitive, then that would make it quite a limited amp, especially since I don't own any ATH phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 701's shine with the Cayin due to the sheer grunt it puts in ultralinear. A lot of folks seem to like the Cayin in Triode, but for my taste, ultralinear was best with the AKG 701's. While this combo didn't have the same degree of detail and the all Japanese combo, there is quite a bit of detail. Sound is very balanced with a degree of warmth. Soundstage is broader and more extended vis a vis the ATH/Yammy. Best music with this combo - classical / hard rock.

 PS - Haven't done any tube rolling with the Cayin yet - perhaps this will affect my findings - I'll keep you posted._

 

I too prefer the Cayin in UL mode, so I'm not surprised. I don't own the Cayin, but I listen to headphones via Almarro A205a MkII, which uses one 12AX7 and 2 EL84. Cayin uses one 12AX7, one 12AU7, and 2 EL84 as you know. 

 I have pretty much listened to every notable 12AU7/5814a type and am getting there with 12AX7/ECC83/EL84. You can google the usual tube rolling suspects, some of which are $$$, but I would alert you to a couple of tubes I've found to be exceptional. 

 One is Valvo ECC83, which is not much talked about, but this one is a zinger, at least in my Almarro. 

 Raytheon (and/or CBS) 5814A (NOT windmill getter) is another excellent tube that can be had for less than the really famous tubes.

 EL84 is a funny animal b/c when the small driver tube is selected well (see above), the lowly Sovtek EL84 (not M) sounds utterly fantastic. Yup, it's a puzzle, but right now I prefer the Sovtek to my Amperex Holland EL84, Telefunken diamond-bottom, Yugo Ei, etc. Warning: you cannot use Sovtek signal tube (12AX7 and/or 12AU7) AND Sovtek output tube at the SAME time without hurting something..


----------



## GarryH

Vcoheda,

  Quote:


 _Really nice setup and pics. I love that leather chair. Perfect for extended listening sessions. Very nice impressions of the HA-02. Not many on this forum. I'm not a big believer in synergy, but you seemed convinced of it. And if the HA-02 is headphone sensitive, then that would make it quite a limited amp, especially since I don't own any ATH phones. _

_Welcome aboard._ 
 


 Thanks for the warm welcome and I am glad that you like the setup.

 Believe it or not, I really wasn't a big believer in "synergy" per se. However, having three rigs readily available for A-Bing (should that be A-B-Cing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??) after mixing and matching, it seemed fairly clear that there was something to it. Quite honestly it took me a bit by surprise. That said, I asked my 15 year daughter to do the same comparo with the three setups. Not telling her my preference, she came to the exact same conclusion. Granted not all that scientific - coincidence - luck ~ who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

 I wouldn't go so far as to say that the Yamamoto is limited powerwise save for not having the very deepest bass . . . if you weren't looking for deep bass, you might very well miss it and be just as happy. Though I didn't mention it earlier, in my experience with the Yammy and the Senns, the 650's fared better than 701's, just had to turn the volume up a bit more than the usual 9:00, say to 10-11:00. At 9:00 with the W1000 and 10-11:00 with the Senns & AKG's respectively, things were more than loud enough. 

 To me, it seems that the most limited component in this mix of amps and cans would be the ATH-W1000 due to its slightly tilted up higher end. IMO it really needs the right amp to bring out its best. As with Yammy and the bass, if you had not the others, surely the W1000's would likely suit many.

 Let's put it this way . . . right now if I had to keep just one of these rigs, it would be the ATH and Yamamoto . . . this, despite how much I love the other two combo's.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

JonL,

 Thanks for the advice and warning re: the Sovteks.

 BTW - you're one lucky devil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 having the Almarro driving the 701's. When I recently purchased my Zu Tones, the dealer, whom also carries Almarro, was using the Almarro A205a MkII to drive Zu Definitions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Despite knowing that the Zu Def's are 101dB sensitive, the control it had over them was nothing short of amazing.

 They must sound great with the 701's! I'll have to go back there and demo mine - startin' to get that "empty out your wallet" feeling again . . . must resist, must resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They must sound great with the 701's! I'll have to go back there and demo mine - startin' to get that "empty out your wallet" feeling again . . . must resist, must resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Hate to do this to you, but the Real reason I bought the Almarro was its awesome synergy with AKG K1000. Its synergy with K701 was just a bonus


----------



## tuatara

A question for those more technically minded than myself. 
 Some posters have raised concerns re the Yamamotos ability to drive some headphones properly such as the 701s and HD650s.
 Please correct me if I'm wrong here but looking at the figures for the Mapletree Ear Plus Purist which handles the above phones fine, I see the quoted output figure as 100mW(load not shown) while the HA-02 is quoted as 300mW(50ohm load).

 Would this not make the Yamamoto a more powerful performer than the MAD or is it not that simple.


----------



## Colhd

Hi,

 Has anyone gotten their HA-02 recently? I have to wait a couple of weeks before I can confirm my order and was hoping there would be more user comments by now.

 Cheers,

 Col


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Colhd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 Has anyone gotten their HA-02 recently? I have to wait a couple of weeks before I can confirm my order and was hoping there would be more user comments by now.

 Cheers,

 Col_

 

going by the lack of comment I don't think anyone who ordered around late November has received their's yet.
 I ordered mine then and it was initally due mid January but Mr Yamamoto has since revised that to this month,when I'm not exactly sure.
 My guess is that he has been swamped with orders after the Headfi mention and the 6Moons review and for a small business that doesn't take much.
 Just see how long its taken Dr Peppard to work through the HD150 orders. 
 I just keep telling myself that all the best things in life are worth waiting for:
 I would imagine the first person on these forums to get their HA-02 wont be shy in letting the rest of us know.


----------



## agile_one

My Yamamoto HA-02 arrived today, and I've been listening some this evening.

 It is a beautiful piece of audio art - even prettier in person than in the pictures. I'm saving listening impressions until I get more time in, have a chance to listen with more than a couple of headphones and just the iMod as source. Even with those limitations, I will say that it sounds wonderful so far. 

 Listened with ATH W2002s first, as I figured they were a natural partner for a beautiful Japanese tube amp with lots of pretty wood. I was not disappointed at all - the character and quality of the sound is very much like the EarMax Pro Anniversary Edition, which is a good thing indeed. So far, so good. Then I tried the Grado HP2's - whoa! I was shocked, floored, bowled over at how good this combination sounds. I may not make it to bed tonight. The HP2's sound as good or better than I have ever heard them from any amp. 

 I don't want to go on any more right now, and will start another thread for impressions and photos. Just wanted to let you all know that at least one of us has received an HA-02.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Yamamoto HA-02 arrived today, and I've been listening some this evening.

 It is a beautiful piece of audio art - even prettier in person than in the pictures. I'm saving listening impressions until I get more time in, have a chance to listen with more than a couple of headphones and just the iMod as source. Even with those limitations, I will say that it sounds wonderful so far. 

 Listened with ATH W2002s first, as I figured they were a natural partner for a beautiful Japanese tube amp with lots of pretty wood. I was not disappointed at all - the character and quality of the sound is very much like the EarMax Pro Anniversary Edition, which is a good thing indeed. So far, so good. Then I tried the Grado HP2's - whoa! I was shocked, floored, bowled over at how good this combination sounds. I may not make it to bed tonight. The HP2's sound as good or better than I have ever heard them from any amp. 

 I don't want to go on any more right now, and will start another thread for impressions and photos. Just wanted to let you all know that at least one of us has received an HA-02._

 





















 great news. Did you get yours direct or through Venus HiFi? 
 Hopefully mine isn't far away.
 Interesting re the Grados, maybe a good mate for the RS1s as well.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



















 great news. Did you get yours direct or through Venus HiFi? 
 Hopefully mine isn't far away.
 Interesting re the Grados, maybe a good mate for the RS1s as well._

 

I ordered through Venus, but shipping was direct from Mr Yamamoto to me.

 Hope yours arrives soon - I suspect the RS1s will sound lovely with it.


----------



## Charob

Thanks


----------



## agile_one

Placed order on November 27, 2006 - received February 5, 2007.


----------



## Charob

Great, should be receiving mine soon then as I also placed my order through Venus a few day's earlier.


----------



## tuatara

My amp is in the country,just finished paying NZ customs(1st time I've had to pay anything..ouch,it hurts)should see it in a couple of days.
 Excitement level increasing


----------



## GarryH

Tuatara,

 Good news - my bet is that you will not be dissappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 Since you also have the W1000's, I am quite interested in your take on the pair.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Happy camper- amp has just arrived and the visuals are definitely wow.
 Unfortunately the sun is shining and I'm being lashed out to continue house painting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Day of rest tomorrow with headphones firmly in place.
 Packaging was quite simple but nice and strong and a nice touch is the properly terminated 250V power cord supplied.
 Now if it sounds as good as it looks do I start looking at further Yamamoto products


----------



## Charob

I also received mine... Sound's nice with the AKG701, but from what I can tell so fare, it would be a great match with Grado SR1's. I need to play it to loud for my liking to get the AKG's to open up, but then again, for me, Grado's have always been above everything else. I got these AKG's to experiment with something different when my old SR1's left me. Now I'm done experimenting. Going back to Grado's. 

 Also the "Pilot Lump" is quite beautiful


----------



## humanflyz

I am curious about how this amp matches with the RS-1s, if it sounds excellent with them, I might just be tempted.


----------



## GarryH

Charob,

 My experience with the 701's and the Yammy exactly - you've got to goose the volume a bit to get them to open up. The good news is that I have noticed a little more bass depth after about 50+ hours of use. If you can get your hands on one of the ATH's, - W1000 or W5000 (preferably), you are in for a bit of magic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You've gotta love the "pilot lump" silk screening - to me it adds a bit to the charm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . My understanding is that Yamamoto San does English through a translation program - so actually he's doing OK.

 Tuatara,

 No "if's" about it picking up more Yamamoto stuff - just start looking now! Now you know one of the reasons I picked up the Zu Tones (96dB / 1W / 1M) - to accomodate another one of Yamamato San's babies. Uh-oh, I think my wallet just filed for divorce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?!??!?!?

 Happy listening.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *humanflyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am curious about how this amp matches with the RS-1s, if it sounds excellent with them, I might just be tempted._

 

I've had my HA-02 for just two days, now, and it hasn't met a Grado headphone that it doesn't like. The Yammy absolutely kills them - just makes beautiful music with all that Grado goodness and a touch of tube fullness and atsmosphere. It's like everything you like about the Grados is all there (slam, prat, sharp transients), but anything the least bit annoying (occaisional sibilance or harsh highs, slight graininess) is vanished. Quite amazing.

 Unfortunately, after that teasing, I must confess to not having RS-1s. I've pretty much got them surrounded, though, as I've listened with SR-60, HF-1, and HP-2s. The HP-2's are as good as I've ever heard them with this amp, so I feel quite sure the RS-1 (or RS-2) should also benefit from some Yammy goodness.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tuatara,

 No "if's" about it picking up more Yamamoto stuff - just start looking now!Now you know one of the reasons I picked up the Zu Tones (96dB / 1W / 1M) - to accomodate another one of Yamamato San's babies. Uh-oh, I think my wallet just filed for divorce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?!??!?!?

 Happy listening.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Problem is I've just purchased new speakers which are probably not efficent enough to be driven by 1 or 2 watt Yamamotos,which means new speakers as well as a new amp. Better keep buying the Lotto tickets I think.
 They are beautiful looking amps though and so different in apperance to almost everything else.


----------



## agile_one

I've been avoiding the obvious showdown - using high impedance cans with the Yamamoto HA-02, because I did not want to put my new pride and joy in an unfavorable situation. Even Yamamoto-San in his endeaing Japanese - English computer speak suggests that 

 "Maximum output :300mW (at the time of 50ohm load) of headphone terminals, much less at high ohm load". 

 So, I was understandably timid at throwing my beloved HD650s with Equinox cables at my new pretty. Oh, it took all my low impedance cans with ease, hardly breaking a sweat in showing me the absolute best that the K701, W2002, L3000, HP-2, or even the lowly SR-60 could sound. Encouraged by those forays, after which the little beauty just sat there as if to say, "is that all you've got?", I brought out the big guns.




 The above is an overview - yes, because of SWMBO's remodeling binge, my listening space has been relegated to the kichen counter. Observe tonight's system - laptop with tons of flac files to Trend Micro UD10 USB digital transport -> Dac Ah -> Yamamoto HA-02. Ah, yes, the glass has the remains of a cheap, but good, Aussie Syrah.

 On to the details ...










 Bottom line? You with high impedance cans (Senns, Beyers, AKG - you know who you are), be not afraid of this pretty little newcomer from Japan. The Yamamoto HA-02 will drive your beloved headphones far more than "just fine". You may find, as I did tonight, that this pretty little thing will take them to places they have not been before. Do not laugh. I have a bit of experience with Senn HD-6xx, and am here to say that the HA-02 listening experience is a scary combination of the best of single ended and the best of balanced. Here's what I mean. Senn 6xx can be very sweet and seductive with excelent source and amp when driven single ended, but lack a certain punch or edge. When driven balanced from similar high quality source and amp, they are a definite "wow", but, sometimes, over time in that configuration, can become the anti-Senn - too forward, and sometimes grating. (the previous opinions are mine alone, and may not agree with yours).

 What I've heard so far tonight, is the best of both worlds - single ended smoothness and balanced power and detail - just wonderful.

 For any curious folk, I will have this rig at the National Meet in San Jose, so come see and hear for yourself.


----------



## mjb

hrm... and i was just going to go to bed... looks like i'll be up for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mjb


----------



## tuatara

Just a few observations after a couple of hours use.
 Turned on for the first time,no hums,buzzes,strange smells etc.
 The volume control is very smooth and absolutely no noise through the headphones all the way round.

 Been listening mainly with the RS1s and first thought is if I'd had this amp a few weeks ago I may not have purchased the 701s. The AKGs were added as I sometimes found the Grados a little harsh on some recordings around the higher notes,well with the Yamamoto they've become perfect gentlemen.
 The other notable feature is the increase in soundstage/depth with the HA-02.

 The music now seems to extend well out to the side of the phones and projects forward and upwards as well. I've always thought of the RS1s as having a quite flat,horizontal image,well not any more.
 While wishing to avoid any FOTM raving for myself in the short period of use this is a better amp with the Grados than the Mapletree. Please note I'm not setting this is stone, just my response at this stage.I'm not going to try and anylise the sound piece by piece as I dont have the ability to do that but as a wonderful way to listen to music the Yammy/RS1 combo is now the best I've heard.

 The only 2 records listened to so far have been Vic Chesnutts 'Ghetto Bells' and Emmylou Harris 'Wrecking Ball' and with both of these I've noticed an increase is space around instruments and voice, Bill Frissels guitar on the track 'Forthright ' shimering with a bell like tone or the backing voice(N Young?) on 'Sweet Old World' gaining a seperation and depth from E M Harris as though the two singers had moved a couple of paces apart.

 I've managed a brief listen with the W1000s and they also sounded very nice but for me didn't gain the depth that I noted with the RS1s,but plenty of time for more auditioning.

 One final point,listening levels going by the volume control seem about the same as the Mapletree, around the 8 to 9 o'clock positions for both Grado and AT phones so there would seem to be plenty in reserve and I dont think anyone will have a problem driving any brand headphone with this amp.

 So, after 2 hours you can put me down as a very satisfied owner. I would give the HA-02 a big Headfi


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had my HA-02 for just two days, now, and it hasn't met a Grado headphone that it doesn't like. The Yammy absolutely kills them - just makes beautiful music with all that Grado goodness and a touch of tube fullness and atsmosphere. It's like everything you like about the Grados is all there (slam, prat, sharp transients), but anything the least bit annoying (occaisional sibilance or harsh highs, slight graininess) is vanished. Quite amazing._

 

Just reread this and as per my observations in my brief review, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Charob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The other notable feature is the increase in soundstage/depth with the HA-02_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would give the HA-02 a big Headfi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 


 I was reading Tuatara’s post where he’s stating the virtues of the Yamamoto, but then for some reason he would mention that the HA-02 was better. Now each time I would be reading HA-02, I thought he was mentioning the Corda HA-02. I just did not understand what he was trying to say.

 It's only a few hours later when I went to turn off my Yamamoto that I saw, in big characters, "HA-02", lit up by the Pilot lump, that I then realized that the Yamamoto is ALSO a HA-02. 

 I am now making more sense of what Tuatara wrote.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Charob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am now making more sense of what Tuatara wrote._

 

time for some sleepy bye byes perhaps


----------



## tuatara

I have to revisit my inital impression re the Yamamoto/W1000 combo.
 Left the pair running for several hours over the weekend,came back to try them and wow.
 In some previous posts in this thread Garry mentioned how well he thought this combo sounded,echoing the 6 Moons review and I'd have to throw my vote in now also. I have never heard the ATs sound this good. Listening on 2 records, Kate Bush's Ariel and Okonokos by My Morning Jacket. 
 Two notable improvements, soundstage and what Srajan mentioned in 6 Moons, the weight behind the sound.

 Previously I've always found the ATs to have a closed in slightly constricted response that I put down partially to their closed design but on the 2 discs mentioned above the music seems to burst out of the boundaries of the earpieces to give a depth and dimension I hadn't expected.

 I thought the RS1 was good with the Yammy but now maybe the W1000 has the edge...wonder how good a W5000 sounds, anyone try one yet?

 After 3 days together I know this amp will never leave my ownership, its the best sounding, best finished piece of audio equipment I have ever owned.


----------



## GarryH

Tuatara,

 Really glad to hear how much you're enjoying your new "precious".

  Quote:


 I thought the RS1 was good with the Yammy but now maybe the W1000 has the edge...wonder how good a W5000 sounds, anyone try one yet? 
 

Yes, I've tried this. After a few hours listening to the W5000 via the Yammy, my initial impressions, aside from the expected similarities to the W1000 sound, were that the W5000's exhibited a bit more extension and depth at the lower end and a slightly better balance tone-wise, top to bottom. Over the next week or so, after more listening, I'll jot down a few more observations on this combo. Just based on my brief experience, I can not help but believe that this has the potential to be a wonderful team and would keep many a listener quite happy for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!

  Quote:


 After 3 days together I know this amp will never leave my ownership, its the best sounding, best finished piece of audio equipment I have ever owned. 
 

Couldn't have said it better and agree 1000% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The Good Lord willing, my HA-02 will be with me a long long time.

 Happy listening.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## saint.panda

Bump for more impressions on this very interesting amp.

*tuatara*, could you perhaps elaborate a bit on the differences between your Mapletree and the Yamamoto? What kind of tubes are you using in the Ear+?
 Thanks.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saint.panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bump for more impressions on this very interesting amp.

*tuatara*, could you perhaps elaborate a bit on the differences between your Mapletree and the Yamamoto? What kind of tubes are you using in the Ear+?
 Thanks._

 


 I'm not very good at critical anylising and dont have the ability to go into deep detail sorry.
 What I have noted in an increase in soundstage with both the RS1 and especially the W1000s In the 6Moons review Srajan talked about an increased weight to the music and yes I can hear that on alot of the tracks I've listened too. To me it feels like building up layers and increasing the space between instruments/vocals so that sometimes little details you'd not noticed before come into view.
 Again, this isn't something that happens on every recording so it's not a magic wand. Having said that I dont think the Yamamoto is an amp for detail freaks who want to pull very last sound out of a record but for a listener who appreciates a totally musical performance.

 I think that for hard rock music the Mapletree maybe the better amp. It does have more or maybe just a deeper, bass response and perhaps a little more 'slam'.(notice all the maybes and perhaps,hedging bets here)
 I would not call the Yammy slow or soft as it's not not. What it does do for me is rearrange the positions of the musicians and where the MAD/RS1 combo may push say the vocalist or guitar forward the Yamamoto seems to pull everything back onto a more equal billing.

 Most of my listening has been with small combo/acoustic music like Greg Brown,Vic Chesnutt,Emmylou Harris and with either the RS1s or the W1000s the music is the best I've heard. I've listened to the 2nd disc of Kate Bush's Ariel half a dozen times now with the W1000s and at times its quite breath taking. What I do like also is that the frizz that the RS1s can exhibit on some recordings is gone,see Agile-Ones ealier post on that.

 I have had a quick listen with the 701s and think they fare much better with the Mapletree but really need more time to make a truely informed decision on that. The one thing I will not qualify is how much improvement the Yammy has brought to the W1000s, at times the music seems huge compared to how they've sounded with other amps,no longer contrained inside the earcups.

 No way will I part with the Mapletree and I think that linked with either the RS1s or the 701s they will remain my reference set for blowing out the cobwebs but there's a little magic at work with the right music when I fire up the Japanese combo.

 re the valves in the Mapletree, at the moment I'm using 2 NOS RCA 12B4s and a early 50s GE TMBP with the large clips on the support rods.Probably the best combo I've tried with this amp so far.


----------



## Anders

So the Yamamoto excels with Grado and AT woodies, but has not the same synergy with K701 and Sennheiser? I am not sure but got an impression of this trend in the listening experience from at least some listeners. Is there something special with the Yamamoto treble that balances, or maybe hides, the usual Grado treble peak? And what about the increased soundstage - is it a matter of more clear spatial positioning or more of a reverberation thing?
 I am also very interested in a comparison with the Opera and PS Audio amp. Sorry for all my tricky questions!


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Is there something special with the Yamamoto treble that balances, or maybe hides, the usual Grado treble peak? And what about the increased soundstage - is it a matter of more clear spatial positioning or more of a reverberation thing?_

 

balances I feel is a good term as the treble certainly isn't missing on the Grados. As I tried to say earlier everything seems to be positioned a bit differently with the Yamamoto with less in your face response. With some tracks there was always a mental gringe as you waited for a certain note or passage where things just got a little out of control, well far less now, in fact almost nil.
 Re the soundstage. I think positioning would sum it up, as though all the musicians have moved a little further apart. The echoing that I used to experience sometimes with the ATs seems to have gone, really opened them up.

 I'm going to lend the Yamamoto/RS1s/W1000s to a Grado/Mapletree owning friend shortly so I'll be interested in his response re the 2 amps.


----------



## saint.panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(...)_

 

Thanks for the detailed info, very helpful!
 And that 50s GE TPBP is excellent indeed.

 Now, if I just knew how the HA-02 sounded with the PS-1...

 Looking forward to your friend's impressions as well.


----------



## braillediver

"Now, if I just knew how the HA-02 sounded with the PS-1"

 My question exactly. Hopefully some one will be able to enlighten us?


 Mitch


----------



## tuatara

Getting a pair of GS1000 to try with the Yammy torrow. I wasn't terribly impressed with the Grados when I borrowed them last so I'll be interested if anything changes.

 And just to prove that no one item is all things to all men I had my adult son try the W1000/Yamamoto combo today. His favoured music is Rap and perhaps surprisingly the ATs have been his favourite phone.
 He wasn't impressed with the Japanese combo claiming that everything was smoothed out too much,especially the vocals which appeared to be moved back in the mix making for a bland listen.

 This is in line with my own thoughts that the Yamamoto is not the best amp for those that like more aggressive types of music and maybe an inevitable result of the amp design.

 Any other owners willing to confirm or dispute that, I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## Charob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He wasn't impressed with the Japanese combo claiming that everything was smoothed out too much,especially the vocals which appeared to be moved back in the mix making for a bland listen._

 

Hi Tuatara,

 I was also interested in the W5000 to mate with my HA-02. I hear that they are very refined phones and also very efficient and let’s face it, the HA-02 is is a little muscle deficient. 

 What’s your experience with these phones? To you, are they as musical as the Grado RS1’s? To me, grado’s are good foot taping phone, how do the W5000 compare in that area? Did your son have a chance to try the Yammy => Grado RS1 combo? 

 I do agree with your son, this is not the best foot taping amplifier out there. My Yamamoto => AKG 701 combo is disastrous. No musicality whatsoever. Listening to music through this combo is like putting a few hundred lbs of lead over my feet. There’s absolutely no possibility of foot taping movement. If you find life is to fast and you need to experience boredom, try listening to music through this combo. You’ll be dying to do something else. No dirty dishes in my house these day’s.

 Enough humoring. I also have a pair of Grado SR80 and listening though these is much more fun. While the driver’s are not up to par with my AKG phones, the listening experience I get from the sr80=>HA02 combo is more pleasurable. I’m actually hearing music and not only nicely executed sounds. Music with lots of nuance such as Chopin’s Nocturne’s come out really nice. I can feel the musical colors the great pianist Claudio Arrau is able to conjure. This, IMHO, is the amp’s strength. Hopefully, I will be able to find a better quality headphone that will remain musical when played with the Yamamoto.

 Regards to all,

 Robert


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Charob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Tuatara,

 I was also interested in the W5000 to mate with my HA-02. I hear that they are very refined phones and also very efficient and let’s face it, the HA-02 is is a little muscle deficient. 

 What’s your experience with these phones? To you, are they as musical as the Grado RS1’s? To me, grado’s are good foot taping phone, how do the W5000 compare in that area? Did your son have a chance to try the Yammy => Grado RS1 combo? 

 I do agree with your son, this is not the best foot taping amplifier out there. My Yamamoto => AKG 701 combo is disastrous. No musicality whatsoever. Listening to music through this combo is like putting a few hundred lbs of lead over my feet. There’s absolutely no possibility of foot taping movement. If you find life is to fast and you need to experience boredom, try listening to music through this combo. You’ll be dying to do something else. No dirty dishes in my house these day’s.

 Enough humoring. I also have a pair of Grado SR80 and listening though these is much more fun. While the driver’s are not up to par with my AKG phones, the listening experience I get from the sr80=>HA02 combo is more pleasurable. I’m actually hearing music and not only nicely executed sounds. Music with lots of nuance such as Chopin’s Nocturne’s come out really nice. I can feel the musical colors the great pianist Claudio Arrau is able to conjure. This, IMHO, is the amp’s strength. Hopefully, I will be able to find a better quality headphone that will remain musical when played with the Yamamoto.

 Regards to all,

 Robert_

 

I dont have any W5000s available to try although I think there are other Yamamoto owners who have. I'm using the W1000s and with the HA-02 its a really nice,musical combo. The W1000s certainly sound like a different headphone with the Yammy but its not a partnership for hardcore headbangers, really shinning with small combo/acoustic material and somewhat surprisingly also sounded very good with some vintage prog.rock in the form of Yes. The bigger soundstage certainly helps.

 I have only briefly listened to the 701s and the Yamamoto and haven't formed a judgement yet but feel that you may be correct in your assesment. While it drives the AKG ok it is maybe a little too laidback.

 The combo with the RS1s is pretty good and while I like the ATs better for some music the Grados will get the nod. Definitely two totally different sounds.

"I do agree with your son, this is not the best foot taping amplifier out there"
 Maybe not for punch and slam but I find I cant readily use it for background listening while reading as I keep getting drawn into the music now,much more than before.


 My son didn't try the HA-02 with the RS1s as he's always considered them an inferior phone..on the up side not much chance that he'll run off with them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Interesting to get other owners feedback.


----------



## Charob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont have any W5000s available to try although I think there are other Yamamoto owners who have. I'm using the W1000s and with the HA-02_

 

Thanks Tuatara,

 I've got to start paying more attention to detail. It's GaryH that has the W5000. But that takes me to another question. Gary, or anyone that has any experience with these 2 phones, is there much difference in sound between the W1000 and W5000? Both headphones seem to have almost the same specs. Could the price difference be only cosmetics (Leather pads, nicer wood...) ?

 ATH-W5000:
 Specifications
 Type: Airtightness Dynamic 
 Driver Unit: Phi 53mm, neodymium magnet, OFC8N bobbin winding voice coil 
 Housing: Ebony wood material 
 Frequency response: 5 - 45,000Hz 
 Impedance: 40 Ohms 
 Max. Input Power: 2,000mW 
 Sensitivity: 102dB (JEITA) 
 Plug: phi 6.3 standard gold plated stereos 
 Cord: Elastomer sheath /OFC6N + Hi-OFC/3.0m 


 ATH-1000:
 Specifications
 Type: Closed Dynamic 
 Driver Unit: 53mm, Super high class 8n-OFC Bobbin winding voice coil 
 Magnet: Neodymium 
 Frequency response: 5-40,000 Hz 
 Impedence: 40Î© 
 Max. Input Power: 2,000mW 
 Sensitivity: 100dB 
 Plug: Gold-plating phi 6.3 stereo standards 
 Cord length: 3.0m (Wrapping / 6N-OFC + Hi-OFC hybrid)


----------



## GarryH

Hi Charob,

  Quote:


 I've got to start paying more attention to detail. It's GaryH that has the W5000. But that takes me to another question. Gary, or anyone that has any experience with these 2 phones, is there much difference in sound between the W1000 and W5000? Both headphones seem to have almost the same specs. Could the price difference be only cosmetics (Leather pads, nicer wood...) ? 
 

Very good question- my .02 cents . . .

 Yes, it's true that the specs are nearly the same and it's right to ask "why pay more??" Ebony is far more expensive vis a vis cherry due to its relative scarcity being available mainly from Africa. Not sure about the leather used on the different models, though, it appears that the leather on the W5000 appears much more supple - whether it is better or more expensive, I honestly don't know. Surely the R&D and other engineering costs would factor in as well. How much each of these factors individually or in total translate into the price difference; again, I don't know. 

 To me and many others who've had the opportunity to hear both the W1000 & the W5000, a common observation is that they both share the basic underlying ATH sonic signature with respect to clarity, detail, decay. To my ears, the differences in these areas are more a matter of degree in the sense that the W5000 exhibits a bit more clarity and detail, with the decays lasting a bit longer. The more pronounced differences lay in the areas of bass extension and depth and soundstaging. In addition, voices that are prominent, forward by comparison, through the W1000 are less so through the W5000. This being the case, for my taste, the W5000 seems more neutral and tonally balanced.

 While both models are visually similar from a distance, up close, there are obvious differences in (wooden) cup depth, the damping / skeletal structure, and the leather and wood as you mention. It is my understanding that, aside from the cost factor, there are distinct sonic differences between cherry and ebony, with ebony being much harder and more dense. Accordingly, it would stand to reason that it would be less resonant and, perhaps, the biggest contributor to differences in bass between the two models. Looking beyond the stated specs, by elimination it would seem this and the other subtle design differences account for the overall sonic differences.

 From a value for money standpoint, whether all this translates into one model being worth more by a factor of 2x or more, that's really in the eye, er . . . uhm, ear of the beholder. For me, absolutely no regrets about spending the extra $$ on the W5000's as I believe them to be the most balanced headphones I own by a far margin.

 To be clear, my W5000's were purchased primarily for use in my work office with my new Corda Opera amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so far so good . . . but that's for another post. My plan has always been to pair the Yammy with W1000. I love the two together and, given that my use of this combo usually is with less bass prominent music, I really don't feel like I'm missing anything.

 W1000 or 5000, either way, I don't think you could go wrong.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Charob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very good question- my .02 cents . . .
 ._

 

That was more than .02 cents worth, very generous of you, Thanks.

 Actually, you're all very generous and I would like to thank you all for your much appreciated feedback. 

 Regards,
 Robert


----------



## tuatara

So, who's going to be first to try tube rolling in the Yammy?
 There are several different brand tubes besides the WE available.
 I'm hoping to get a couple of different pairs shortly to try out of curiousity.

 For anyone thinking long term I see there's a listing of 3000 mixed 408As on E-Bay just now, should be enough to keep any owner going for a few years.

 I have tried a pair of Grado GS1000s with the Yamamoto and while it drives them just fine the pairing hasn't changed my opinion that the GS1000 is a Grado made for Sennheiser fans and not for me.The drums and especially the cymbals are as good as I've ever heard but too much is buried back in the mix to make these a phone of choice.

 A couple of weeks of listening have confirmed initial impressions that both the RS1s and the W1000s are good choices for a pair up but if I had to make a choice I feel it would be with the ATs which means maybe W5000s will be on the shopping list . I'd also be interested in how the AD2000s would work with the Yamamoto.


----------



## GarryH

Tuatara,

 If you think that you are impressed with the Yammy now, just wait till you throw W5000's at 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Their beauty lay in the fact that, not only do they shine with the Yammy and make the Yammy shine likewise, they seem to work well with any quality amp, SS or tube. That said, with the amps that I own, my feeling is that they work best with the Yamamoto.

 Don't know about the AD2000's, however, should you decide to go with the W5000's, I predict that you may very well slay the dreaded upgraditus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

 Keep us posted.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## MikeLa

Has anyone tried the Yamamoto with Qualia 010's?


----------



## Nenso

Woah, so.. the A-08 isn't for headphones.. but.. are there any other Headphone amps made by Yamamoto other than this?

 Thanks


----------



## GarryH

Nenso,

 The HA-02 is the only HP amp currently offered by Yamamoto. There was an "-01" model a few years back - you can check it out here ... http://www.headwize.com/showfile.php...rchive2002.htm

 Regards,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

I lent my Yamamoto amp and a couple of phones to a good friend for a few days and he was kind enough to jot down a some thoughts .
 Although he has been deep into music and HiFi gear since the late 60s he is a fairly recent convert to headphones owning a Mapletree amp, Grado 325s and AKG 701s.

 Interesting to get another opinion from someone with no vested interest.
 I've just reprinted his thoughts as sent to me.
 YAMAMOTO HEADPHONE AMP

 Sources: Vinyl - Linn Sondek/Ittok/Dynavector 10x4
 CD - Naim CD3.5 + separate Flatcap power supply

 Phones: Audio Technica W1000, Grado RS1, Grado SR325, AKG K701

 Music: 
 CD: 
 Blue Rodeo – Til I gain control again, 
 Who – Shakin’ all over, 
 Trio (Parton/Harris/Ronstadt) – Those memories of you,
 Jackson Browne – Barricades of heaven, 
 Andrea Bocelli – Possente amor mi chiana, 
 Salif Keita- Mandjou, 
 Lyle Mays- Oregami, 
 Cowboy Junkies – Pale sun 
 LP: 
 Van Morrison- Hymns to the Silence, 
 Steel Pulse – Handsworth Revolution

 IMHO:
 ·Amp is superbly revealing, especially on recording/production quality of CDs 
 ·Music flows in a smooth, melodically detailed and rhythmic manner – for all phones 
 ·Amps mid-range is awesome – probably unequalled. Especially so for acoustic instruments. Every subtle nuance of voices and instruments is heard
 ·Soundstage was astounding with the Audio Technicas – focused width and depth. Holographic – perceived reach out and touch quality
 ·Reveals the strengths and minor weaknesses of each phone. I found I preferred different ‘phones for different tracks. i.e. I.M.O. none of the phones was clearly ‘way out front’ of the others – sure the Grado SR325’s lacked in some respects, but then they did the live, dynamic Who track really well. I would be very happily satisfied long-term having to listen with any of the AT’s, Grado RS1 or AKGs in combo with the Yamamoto. The differences were acoustically insignificant 
 ·Female vocals were best via the Grado RS1’s – having better body, weight and depth – Dolly Parton’s emotive voice was stunning on ‘Those memories of you.’ The AT’s perhaps slightly ‘megaphony/boxy’ for female vocals in comparison
 ·Previously heard ssssssibilance on cymbals and female vocals through the RS1’s on Mapletree and Perreaux headphone amps was gone with the Yamamoto 
 ·Bass was best with the RS1’s – a touch deeper and more tuneful 
 ·Male vocals were best via AKG’s – Van Morrison never sounded so good and Salif Keita’s every intonation and emotion was captured remarkably.
 ·For a real treat – go get Steel Pulse and play side one thru’ the Yamamoto!! then see if you don’t like reggae. 

 Summary 
 Truly an outstanding, musical amp right across the frequency range – with exceptional midrange excellence. 
 Music flows with a dynamic, melodic quality that’s revealing, emotionally engaging and euphoric. 
 Tuneful, rhythmic, tonally natural and accurate sound.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have tried it on the last weekend at tube-audio festival in Tokyo.

 It has connected with iPod. The mid to high is sweet and sound like other Yamamoto SET amps, I like the sound but I hear slight hum noise from the demo machine._

 

I've also noticed a very, very slight hum with the amp only on my new W5000.
 It doesn't increase with volume and certainly doesn't intrude on playback sound. Maybe the new phones are a little more sensitive than the W1000 or RS1.


----------



## GarryH

Robin,

 I noticed this a few times when using my 5000's a few days ago . Same ovbservations as you - think it is likely the higher sensitivity. However, after pulling the jack out and replugging it in, this went away for awhile.

 Very curious - how are you finding the Yammy / W5000 combo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Icarium

I just placed my order for the Yamamoto and plan on acquiring the HA5000... I wonder out of which of these two known to be highly synergistic with the w5000 amps will win out. 

 That hum that you guys are describing is kind of freaky :/


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Robin,

 I noticed this a few times when using my 5000's a few days ago . Same ovbservations as you - think it is likely the higher sensitivity. However, after pulling the jack out and replugging it in, this went away for awhile.

 Very curious - how are you finding the Yammy / W5000 combo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Hi Garry, well its all your fault of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was initially a liitle dissapointed with the W5000/Yammy combo, I thought the phones while being incredibly detailed, lacked something in the lower mids. However after about 80 hours either my ears are getting adjusted or the phones are changing as there now seems to be more weight in that area although the sound still has the 'air' around the instruments that all the ATs I've heard have.
 I also feel that the Yammy/5000 combo presents the recording as it is on the disc,in other words very little if any colouration, what you hear is all that's there so if it doesn't sound very good dont blame the system.

 Swapping back to the W1000s the sound seems more conjested although still a huge improvement on what I was hearing pre Yamamoto and still very, very listenable and in fact may be preferable on some recordings.

 Like alot of new audio items there are moments of doubt and moments of exhileration and I've learnt not to make any hasty judgements.I have picked up details on some of my favourite recordings that I haven't found even with the RS1s which I've always found to be fairly revealing. Of course detail isn't the be all and end all and this morning while listening around 3am(my favourite time)the combo seemed to be locking into place nicely,enough to keep me up and awake for quite some time.

 re the hum, I dont find it an issue but interesting that it only shows up on one set of phones.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just placed my order for the Yamamoto and plan on acquiring the HA5000... I wonder out of which of these two known to be highly synergistic with the w5000 amps will win out. 

 That hum that you guys are describing is kind of freaky :/_

 

I'd love to try the HA5000 as well but think I've spent enough unplanned coin in the last couple of months.
 Re the hum, dont let it bother you. Its very ,very low pitched and as I said earlier stays constant no matter where the volume control is. You wont notice it on playback, even with the quietest recording and only shows up on the W5000, all my other phones are dead quiet.


----------



## Stax-i-nox

with this Yamamoto headphone amp, and if so, what are their impressions.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stax-i-nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with this Yamamoto headphone amp, and if so, what are their impressions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Yes! Did so this past weekend at agile_one's beautiful home (it's also his beautiful Yammy). Used the speaker outs and the K1000 tail. We (there were five of us) were all quite surpised that it drove them at all. I've been listening with the First Watt since then, and, no, it doesn't do as good a job, but for a bedroom rig or a small space, the K1000s sounded a-okay. 

 I also want to add that I am not a fan of K701s, but with an ALO recable and the Yamamoto, I could have listened the rest of the night and been happy. As this was a meet, and there was the usual yak and gab and lack of focus going on, I can't give detailed impressions, but I will say that all the headphones there, with the exception of the K340s, sounded great. I especially liked the L3000s and W2002.

 There was also the same hum mentioned in the previous post, but it did not interfere with the music at all.


----------



## rudyhf

I have also tried my K1Ks with the Yammy speaker outs and the AKG tail. While there was plenty of gain, which did come as a surprise, I did not find the overall tonal balance satisfying enough to stay with that set up for more than a couple of days. Things felt a bit thin and un-involving, but certainly OK. The K1Ks just apparently really need much more raw power to come alive. 

 Oddly enough I recently acquired a used, vintage Marantz 2230 receiver [30 wpc] which had been reworked to the nth degree. Here, using the K1Ks with the speaker outs and tail wire, the sound has filled out and taken on a rounder, smoother presentation. This is a very listenable configuration and I have had it in play this way for over a week. Yes, the level of resolution and transparency we expect from modern amps is lacking somewhat, but the overall delivery is powerful and satisfying enough that I have not pursued going in another direction for the near future. 

 The Yammy HA02, btw, is a terrific piece with my AT W1000s. No other amp I have tried conveys as much enjoyment and pleasure thru the W1000s. Even my Sony SA5Ks seem happier when driven by the Yammy. Plus, it is a beautiful, well crafted device.


----------



## Stax-i-nox

Thanks for the info on the K1000's. I am wondering if changing the source for CD playback would make an appreciable difference using the Yammy with the K1000?


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just placed my order for the Yamamoto and plan on acquiring the HA5000... I wonder out of which of these two known to be highly synergistic with the w5000 amps will win out. 

 That hum that you guys are describing is kind of freaky :/_

 

When do you plan on 'acquiring' the HA-5000? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My natural bias is towards tubes, so I'm a hair's breadth from ordering an HA-02 as well, instead of the HA-5000, to go with the ATH-W5000 I've also ordered. It's also 10% cheaper and I think I can ask to have it specced to accept 240V (UK spec).

 Just a shame no one has been able to do proper A-B comparisons between the two for the W5000's, though from what I've read, I suspect that any differences will be very minor.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When do you plan on 'acquiring' the HA-5000? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My natural bias is towards tubes, so I'm a hair's breadth from ordering an HA-02 as well, instead of the HA-5000, to go with the ATH-W5000 I've also ordered. It's also 10% cheaper and I think I can ask to have it specced to accept 240V (UK spec).

 Just a shame no one has been able to do proper A-B comparisons between the two for the W5000's, though from what I've read, I suspect that any differences will be very minor._

 


 If you're dealing direct with Mr Yamamoto you can indeed ask to have a 240V version made. As he explained to me they have made many amps to meet those requirements.
 A comparison between the 2 would be interesting but maybe add even more temptation which I can do without.


----------



## Nenso

Something just struck me. I recently bought a W1000 in Hong Kong on my vacation for the cheapest price ever. Anyways, the guy told me that Audio Technicas sound horrible with tubes. I know that they have enough bass already and tubes would overkill it. What are you guy's opinions about this, and is the Yammy different compared to the other tubes when it comes to this?


----------



## Icarium

I wouldn't say that the AT w5000 has "enough" bass. I would be more than willing to accept a bit more out of them. I'm definitely not a huge fan of overbassing things, but I feel the w5000s are a bit light to really be balancedddddd. So if tubes bring more? I'd welcome that.

 I think with this many people raving about the synergy including Mr. 6moons himself... I would have to say your salesman should give the Yamamoto HA-02 a shot before ruling it out (Not saying he won't still think tubes are weak... but...).

 Anyway, I'm more curious about what the cheapest price ever is.

 Edit: Oh as to the acquiring of the HA5000... that's basically on hold indefinitely. It was planned for around June/July provided they didn't go out of production and vanish everywhere. But then Qualias/RP010 hit the scene and of course that combo needed a better source/cables/power transformer and... uhm.... I'll be lucky to pay off the rest of the Yamamoto when it comes time for that.


----------



## Veniogenesis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nenso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something just struck me. I recently bought a W1000 in Hong Kong on my vacation for the cheapest price ever. Anyways, the guy told me that Audio Technicas sound horrible with tubes. I know that they have enough bass already and tubes would overkill it. What are you guy's opinions about this, and is the Yammy different compared to the other tubes when it comes to this?_

 

Actually, interesting you brought this up. Out of the Audio-Technica headphones, the W2002 and W1000 are well-known as headphones that do not synergize well with tubes. I doubt this has anything to do with the aspect of bass though. Most Audio-Technicas other than the L3K aren't known to have particular "strong" bass in comparison with other headphones (W1000, W2002, and W5000 aren't bass heavy at all according to most people). Tubes do not directly correlate with increased bass either.


----------



## tuatara

QUOTE=Nenso;2852819 . Anyways, the guy told me that Audio Technicas sound horrible with tubes. I know that they have enough bass already and tubes would overkill it. What are you guy's opinions about this, and is the Yammy different compared to the other tubes when it comes to this?[/QUOTE]


 I have to say that the W1000 didn't over impress me with the Mapletree amp but is a totally different beast with the Yamamoto. I dont think it was anything to do with tubes as such, rather that the Yamamoto seems to allow the W1000s to open up where the Mapletree didn't.

 I had been trying the W5000s with the Mapletree and thought they matched better and had rather foolishly written the Yamamoto off somewhat for heavier rock music. 
 That theory took a kick in the butt today when I plugged the W5000s back into the Yammy and fired up some classic Deep Purple(Highway Star).
 Swapping between the two amps the Yamamoto was a clear winner, bigger soundstage,clearer vocals and instruments, better bass etc. 

 Then tried the RS1/Mapletree combo which is no slouch against the Yammmy/W5000s and the Japanese combo was a clear victor......you could say I was more than a little surprised. I could crank the volume up to what felt like concert volume and everything was under complete control, the best rock reproduction I've heard from headphones and barely past 9 0clock on the volume knob.

 Also tried some live Bob Marley, there's plenty of Bass on the W5000s and not the leaden one note thump kind either. Sure not as much as the L3000s but unless you're a total basshead, more than enough.


----------



## GarryH

Nenso,

 My experience with ATH's and tubes in 180 degrees out of phase from what you've been told. Both my W1000s and 5000s sound great with tubes. The W5000s are used primarily with my Opera (SS) at work. IMO, they are a very versatile set of cans and, to my ears, the Opera is an amp that tube lovers could be very comfortable with . . . especially if you want a different flavour.

 Echoing Icarium's sentiments, it is probably a safe bet that this gentleman hasn't heard the two together.

 >>>> Tuatara - Don't say you weren't warned . . . it was just a matter of time that the Yammy / W5000s combo surprised you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! My "wow this combo rocks" moment came about 2 weeks ago when, in a bit of a whim, I picked up a Jamiroquai CD. Although not a big fan of the techo pop/rock sound, this had some very bass heavy tracks and the bass I heard over the Yammy/ATHs was nothing short of astounding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - snap, punch, depth, etc, etc.

 Nenso, this is by far my favourite amp/cans pairing. Of all of my amps and those I've heard, the Yammy exhibits the best top to bottom tonal balance, and most fluid mid range. Surely others may do this or that better, however, more and more it is clear to me that the Yammy gets the big picture just right. YMMV.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Nenso

Hmm, very interesting. Thank you Garry for your insights. I really hope that I can somehow try out the HA-02 somewhere in Vancouver before buying it but I doubt that would happen. Anyways, cheapest price ever =

 2,450.00 HKD = 313.448 USD 
 Hong Kong Dollars United States Dollars 
 1 HKD = 0.127938 USD 1 USD = 7.81630 HKD 

 Keep in mind, if you order online you have to pay taxes/shipping and handling/customs extra fees

 ^_^ enjoy

 Btw, Garry I envy you for living in the land of the MTR and the octopus. I personally met the guy who made the octopus by accident and it was pretty surprising =\


----------



## GarryH

Nenso,

 You're very welcome.

 Good price indeed for the 1000s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Did you pick them up in Mong Kok by chance? Not sure if you read earlier in this post, but had it not been for the Yammy, it was likely to be "Sayonara" to the W1000s. Hope you're able to get a listen to this combo soon.

 Yes, I very fortunate to live here. Very convenient indeed and the closest thing to HiFi heaven on earth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Nenso

Yes Garry, I did get them in Mongkok at this street beside Shoe Street. There was this elderly man before me and the shopkeeper told me that he came from somewhere pretty far away in HK, and he bought a HA5000 = =. My top 2 wanted amps would be Yammy + HA5000. Does anyone know how they sound compared to each other, since they're both Japanese and sound good on similar headphones?

 'it was likely to be "Sayonara" to the W1000s.'

 More like 'OH! Yammy too! I buy both! ^_^ no more ATH-CM700ti and AT-HA25D (which is a very low end amp)'


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deuterium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I am looking forward to getting the piece. I am going to put it into the primary rig, although this may require me switching headphones from the Senns. I am wrestling with what cans will make a good match for this amp._

 

Am wondering much the same, what can will be best for the Yamamoto HA-02's.

 Apparently have 8 weeks still to ponder whether my Senn's will do, or will I have to make a change ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nenso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My top 2 wanted amps would be Yammy + HA5000. Does anyone know how they sound compared to each other, since they're both Japanese and sound good on similar headphones?_

 

I have the HA5000 and am very interested in this comparison as well.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am wondering much the same, what can will be best for the Yamamoto HA-02's.

 Apparently have 8 weeks still to ponder whether my Senn's will do, or will I have to make a change ..._

 

My first choice for pure listening pleasure goes to the W1000s but haven't heard any Sennheisers with this amp.
 I loaned my Yamamoto and ATs to a friend for 5 days, just got them back,bliss.


----------



## velogreg

Wow! Excellent price. I paid approximately $150 USD more for mine last year and the dollar was 8% stronger then. I agree with the above posts regarding my W1000s and bass. I wish it were half way between the W1000 and the HD650s then that would be music bliss. Interesting also in that the best combos I have found for my W1000s were always SS amps. I do not have much experience with W1000 and tube amps save for 909s Moth 2a3 but I felt the HD650s had better all around synergy with Moth/EC tube amps than the W1000s. I feel now though the EC/SS mates really well with the W1000s, a very musical and almost analog type of sound similar to what the Yammy would offer I guess.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nenso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, very interesting. Thank you Garry for your insights. I really hope that I can somehow try out the HA-02 somewhere in Vancouver before buying it but I doubt that would happen. Anyways, cheapest price ever =

 2,450.00 HKD = 313.448 USD 
 Hong Kong Dollars United States Dollars 
 1 HKD = 0.127938 USD 1 USD = 7.81630 HKD 

 Keep in mind, if you order online you have to pay taxes/shipping and handling/customs extra fees

 ^_^ enjoy

 Btw, Garry I envy you for living in the land of the MTR and the octopus. I personally met the guy who made the octopus by accident and it was pretty surprising =\_


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first choice for pure listening pleasure goes to the W1000s but haven't heard any Sennheisers with this amp.
 I loaned my Yamamoto and ATs to a friend for 5 days, just got them back,bliss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I expect that they will sound good, but whether they will sound at their best is what bothers me ...

 Thinks I must start saving for W1000's regardless, tho RS1's might be easier to come by, not necessarily cheaper tho ...

 Thanks,


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by *tuatara* 

 
_My first choice for pure listening pleasure goes to the W1000s but haven't heard any Sennheisers with this amp._
_I loaned my Yamamoto and ATs to a friend for 5 days, just got them back,bliss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 Well, I expect that they will sound good, but whether they will sound at their best is what bothers me ...

 

[size=x-small]Java,[/size]

 [size=x-small]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 re: Tuatara's comments concering the W1000s and the Yammy.[/size]

 [size=x-small]In my opinion, no need for you to be concerned . . . having tried the W1000s with my amps, not to mention quite a variety of other amps auditioned as well, I can say with all confidence that the W1000s will be on their best behaviour with the HA-02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.[/size]


 [size=x-small]Cheers,[/size]
 [size=x-small]Garry[/size]


----------



## Fing

My HA-02 is on order with Shigeki Yamamoto San. Now for the ensuing two month wait  Hopefully I'll know the HA5000 by then to do some fairly quick A-B comparisons when it arrives.

 Earlier in the month, I had foolishly refused the offer to demo a PS Audio GCHA as I had no real intention of buying it.

 Tuatara / GarryH- are you able to do a comparison of the W1000 vs W5000 on the HA-02? How close are they in terms of performance? Does one do a certain kind of music better than the other? Which would you prefer on the HA-02 if you had to make a choice?

 Cheers!


----------



## GarryH

Hi Fing,

  Quote:


 Tuatara / GarryH- are you able to do a comparison of the W1000 vs W5000 on the HA-02? How close are they in terms of performance? Does one do a certain kind of music better than the other? Which would you prefer on the HA-02 if you had to make a choice? 
 

Check out post #82 of this thread to get my thoughts on the W1000s & W5000s.

 Decisions, Decisions . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. . . if this were to be my only rig and had to make a choice it would probably be the W1000s. If not, and another amp was in the house, office, etc., the W5000s would be my choice. IMO, they are a more versatile set of cans which work well with a wider range of amps, SS and tube alike.

 Cheers,
 Garry






 BTW - that is one funny avatar you've got there!


----------



## Fing

Thanks for your thoughts Garry - apologies for forgetting your review on post #82!

 My plan is to use the Yammy at work with either a W1000, W5000 or the new Denon D5000. The 'phat bass' of the D5000 is currently quite alluring and it will be interesting to have a contrast to the W5k at home.

 I have a month and a half to make up my mind 

 Edit: thanks for the kind words on my avatar  - what's yours about? Looks vaguely topical for where you're based (my parents are from HK


----------



## GarryH

Fing,

 You're welcome - no need for apologies.

 Lucky guy - so many choices. I am very intrigued by the Denons (both the 2000s & 5000s) and have heard good things about both. Tried to get off the purchase treadmill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you had to bring them into the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 

 The W1000s were my first set of cans and when purchasing them, I thought that they were good, but not great . . . until the Yammy came to town
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . If I read you right, and you already have the W5000s, then I'd be very tempted to go with the Denons. That said, truth be told, aesthetics are an important factor to me and the W1000 mated with the Yammy are truly delicious and exude an almost Lexus like quality if that makes any sense.

 BTW - yes, my avatar is somewhat "local" as it based on the movie TaiPan. A few of my friends jokingly refer to me as that and I figured, "hey, give the people what the want!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Gotta run now and catch a slow boat to China right now . . .

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tuatara / GarryH- are you able to do a comparison of the W1000 vs W5000 on the HA-02? How close are they in terms of performance? Does one do a certain kind of music better than the other? Which would you prefer on the HA-02 if you had to make a choice?

 Cheers!_

 

If I had to make a choice I'd go with the W1000 but only with the Yamamoto.
 The W5000 works much better with my other amps but lacks that touch of mid range colour that the HA-02/W1000 combo has.
 This pairing has become my primary listening rig and seems to handle all types of music(haven't tried classical) but there's no doubt that the W5000 has more impact with rock.
 I'm trying some GE408as at the moment in place of the WE set and the differences are not huge, maybe a little less extension at both ends but I feel a little more midrange warmth with the W5000s.


 I like the W1000/Yammy combo enough to seriously consider getting another pair to stash away as backup in case my current set go belly up. 

 I'd like to hear how the amp fares with the Denons and the AD2000, more interesting options.


----------



## Fing

Ok thanks - you've helped me make up my mind 

 I'll be ordering a W1000 to go with the yammy.

 Will probably get a Darth Denon when Larry starts offering them for sale.


----------



## Icarium

Bleah, I'm now nearing the end of my 7th week. When I ordered I was quoted a 5-6 week wait. Venus-hifi has been terrible with communication too. I've had 2-3 emails ignored and I've called 3-4 times and gotten no answers. One can only hope week 8/9 will hook a man up with one of these amps.


----------



## Icarium

Whoops forgot my original question: Anyone get their amp delivered as of recent? If you have, whend id you order?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoops forgot my original question: Anyone get their amp delivered as of recent? If you have, whend id you order?_

 

Nope, no joy here yet ...


----------



## braillediver

These are works of art hand made by a very small group of people if not Yamamoto San Himself. I really believe the wait is worth it.

 I believe Brian at Venus Hi-Fi is a professor at a University and might be busy with the end of the school season?

 Hang in there it's really a treasure and something special at an amazing price.


 Mitch


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are works of art hand made by a very small group of people if not Yamamoto San Himself. I really believe the wait is worth it.

 Hang in there it's really a treasure and something special at an amazing price.


 Mitch_

 

A beut to look at, and a friend who is using Yamamoto a-08 amps to drive the mid-range on his in built horns recons they are totally fantastic - I have not heard this system, but my mate who has ordered a HA-02 with me has, and he agrees, so we both have great expectations for the HA-02's <grin>


----------



## Icarium

I understand and I don't mind delays, but I would like accurate updates. I remember at one point people had to wait 3 months to get theirs... that would be 2x the quoted time and I'd hate to have to wait that long. I guess this is practice for ordering with Mikhail though. 

 Basically waiting is fine for me. But this constant "Get excited because this might be the week" then getting bummed out because its apparently not the week thing is killing me. I guess I could just kill all anticipation for the amp, but then I might as well not have bought it.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I understand and I don't mind delays, but I would like accurate updates. I remember at one point people had to wait 3 months to get theirs... that would be 2x the quoted time and I'd hate to have to wait that long. I guess this is practice for ordering with Mikhail though. 

 Basically waiting is fine for me. But this constant "Get excited because this might be the week" then getting bummed out because its apparently not the week thing is killing me. I guess I could just kill all anticipation for the amp, but then I might as well not have bought it._

 


 Aahh the terrible wait...and only the Rudistor/qualia for company. I'd like to offer my deepest sympathies but too busy listening to MY Yamamoto


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aahh the terrible wait...and only the Rudistor/qualia for company. I'd like to offer my deepest sympathies but too busy listening to MY Yamamoto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, the "terrible wait" ...

 Listening to my Audio Alchemy/HD580's ... <sob ... sob>


----------



## Fing

Consoling myself with AT-HA5000 + ATH-L3000. Dreadful indeed.


----------



## velogreg

You are all bad!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *velogreg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are all bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How can you say that ... (me very miffed) .... <BG>


----------



## Icarium

The yamamoto is for my work setup!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The yamamoto is for my work setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would have to get myself a portable setup for work ... , I spend most of the day visiting clients, not polite to where "phones" when doing so ... (


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The yamamoto is for my work setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Funnily enough, so is mine.


----------



## java

You are both lucky to be able to listen to music at you work, while you work ... , I envy you both .... , I am in/out of the car from one client to the next most of the day .....


----------



## velogreg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you say that ... (me very miffed) .... <BG>_

 

Sorry, that was meant as a joke. You are bad to be enjoying your very nice systems while some poor soul has to wait for his Yammamoto sonic bliss. I am of course very jealous, therefore anyone who has what I want is bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 You are lucky. No harm intended.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *velogreg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, that was meant as a joke. You are bad to be enjoying your very nice systems while some poor soul has to wait for his Yammamoto sonic bliss. I am of course very jealous, therefore anyone who has what I want is bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You are lucky. No harm intended._

 

No need to be so sorry, I am just yanking your chain a little.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See the smily - <BG> = <Big Grin>

 Enjoy!!!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoops forgot my original question: Anyone get their amp delivered as of recent? If you have, whend id you order?_

 

Any news about yours yet?


----------



## tuatara

hope I'm not repeating myself here, if so put it down to advancing years.
 Going by my experience you wont receive any shipping notification from Yamamoto, it'll turn up at your back dooor or local customs office. They don't write the price down on the customs declaration so depending on where you live you may get stung for a few dollars more. I did, but still worth it.

 Hang in there. Every night I turn mine on I spare a thought for you poor lost souls hanging in limbo.

 To tell the truth I'm extremely jealous that some of you get to use an amp and headphones at work, the closest I get is wearing a pair of ear muffs all day.


----------



## java

tuatara;2956182 said:
			
		

> hope I'm not repeating myself here, if so put it down to advancing years.
> Going by my experience you wont receive any shipping notification from Yamamoto, it'll turn up at your back dooor or local customs office. They don't write the price down on the customs declaration so depending on where you live you may get stung for a few dollars more. I did, but still worth it.
> [/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## tuatara

java;2956995
 That is nice and not so nice said:
			
		

> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/frown.gif[/img]


 
 There was a proper invoice and papers with mine, but unlike some sellers the price stated was the true one which I guess maybe better if there's any shipping claims for damage or lost goods.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There was a proper invoice and papers with mine, but unlike some sellers the price stated was the true one which I guess maybe better if there's any shipping claims for damage or lost goods._

 

Well, if the "goods" get lost, so is the invoice and papers, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and the true value, is probably best all round, but after customs held onto some obsolete computer bits that a mate in Canada sent me, that I found about 1/3 useful, for over 8 months, before telling me that they could not determine the value of said parts, and so could not therefore determine what customs duties to levy, which resulted in numerous long distance telephone calls to them over a 2 week period, before they finally accepted that the parts where obsolete, and that as such, there was no real (monetary) value to the parts, they, then released them, but had the cheek to charge me for them picking on my parcel, opening it and inspecting it. i.e. a so called "inspection" fee ... - the worthless no good second hands, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , they decide to intercept and inspect the parcel, and I have to pay them for making that decision. So I am not charmed with them, right now, so if I can get by without paying them anything further, I wouldn't mind - then I'd call us quits, but I figure they owe me ... , which might not be exactly fair, but ...


----------



## danlib1

I ordered my Yammy about 4 weeks ago. I emailed and called Brian @ Venus this week to ask for current wait times, but never got a response. Glad to hear I'm not alone! 

 Guess I won't call the credit card company, I assume this is his standard op. I'm in sales- 100% commission- and if I failed to respond like that I'd starve. Oh well- we're an interesting lot in this hobby!


----------



## java

Well, it is now one week less to delivery time, or is that one extra week of waiting ...


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any news about yours yet?_

 

Nope, week 8 is about to end. I sent out a 4th email yesterday still no response. That apparently these show up with no notification is kind of a good sign. I'd hate to like get an email from Brian saying.. okay confirm final payment before it actually ships! And then my email doesn't get received or something and another week or two of delay is tacked on. 

 God can only hope it shows up week 9 or 10. 

 Again, I know all of you new orderees were quoted 8 weeks, but I was quoted 5-6 when I ordered mine. A month ago I got told give or take a week... but this is clearly past that territory now. Luckily since I live on the westcoast shipping should be very fast. My past experience is even the mid priced shipping will reach me in 3 days.


----------



## java

Thanks, hoping yours arrives soon, wanna hear what you think of yours ... ,

 Am holding thumbs for all of us .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have high hopes and great expectations ....


----------



## dave-the-rave

I'm a little late to this party, but I put a lot of stock in 6 Moons, and boy, don't that Yammy look purtry! Anyone with a Yamamoto HA-02 in the NYC metro area? I'd love to see what they can do with my Sony R10's. Thanks.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dave-the-rave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I'd love to see what they can do with my Sony R10's. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

R10s, you say? Now that should be a match made in heaven - wood plus more wood. I had a real nice pair of R10s once, but some city slicker talked me out of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At a recent gathering we had my Yammy and Mikeg's R10s in the same room, but most of the Yammy's time was taken up with HP2s, K701s, and AT W2002s. I did manage to pry the R10s away from the groveling masses for a short turn with the Yamamoto, and it was, indeed, a beautiful pairing.

 Dave - bring yourself and the R10s south for the Tampa meet June 9th, and we'll hook you up.


----------



## dave-the-rave

Gene,

 Your offer is very tempting but somehow, I get the feeling that the R10's might not make it back home with me. (Plus my better half would never let me go.)

 I's actually been leaning strongly toward a Woo Audio WA-5, as it was while listening to R10's thru a 300B tube amp at a meet that I knew that I had to have a pair. I also like the Woo's separate power supply and 9 watts/channel speaker output, but still like to hear the Yammy before I plunge. In the best of all worlds, I get both amps, add a W1000 and have two rigs. It's a little scary to think that the Yammy + W1000 would be the small fry of the family.

 Have fun at the Tampa meet, fellas; in the unlikely event I can make it, I'll give you a buzz.


----------



## samadhi

HA-02 ordered 2/16/07 via Venus, arrived today! Perhaps others will be arriving soon, too. I've been in charge of my 3-year-old daughter today, though, so I haven't been able to do any extensive listening yet. As a tube neophyte, I have a question. The tubes on my unit do not look the same. They are both marked as Western Electric 408A tubes, but the one on the left has only one horizontal metal disc (in the upper third of the tube) and has a faint purple glow whereas the tube on the right has two metal discs on the top and bottom of a rectangular structure and does not have a purple glow. Is there any significance to this? Everything seems to work properly, and the sound is spacious, weighty, transparent, and textured, etc.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *samadhi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HA-02 ordered 2/16/07 via Venus, arrived today! Perhaps others will be arriving soon, too. I've been in charge of my 3-year-old daughter today, though, so I haven't been able to do any extensive listening yet. As a tube neophyte, I have a question. The tubes on my unit do not look the same. They are both marked as Western Electric 408A tubes, but the one on the left has only one horizontal metal disc (in the upper third of the tube) and has a faint purple glow whereas the tube on the right has two metal discs on the top and bottom of a rectangular structure and does not have a purple glow. Is there any significance to this? Everything seems to work properly, and the sound is spacious, weighty, transparent, and textured, etc._

 

The tubes may come from different production dates/batches but I would presume if they need to be matched as a pair then Yamamoto do that.
 I did e-mail Yamamoto some time ago questioning how critical his design was in respect of matching tubes and was refered to Venus Hifi who have never replied .
 If it sounds good I wouldn't worry.
 I'm currently running a pair of GE408as that are not as closely matched as I would like but the amp still sounds fine so this may not be critical but someone with more technical knowledge may be able to help more.


----------



## Icarium

Lol what? You had to wait THREE months to get yours? Hehhh so much for that 5-6 week (Soon to be week 10?) quote. God. 

 Edit: Man and I was joking to agile_one that I might get my SDS and the Yamamoto amp at the same week... but looks like the SDS will win out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I fully plan on whining til it gets here though!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *samadhi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HA-02 ordered 2/16/07 via Venus, arrived today! Perhaps others will be arriving soon, too._

 

Lucky you .... <sob... sob>


----------



## Icarium

Ah yea, Brian from Venus hifi just informed me mine shipped. If Samadhi got his yesterday then mine probably arrived at my office just later than their delivery time. Expect me to be mega exultant Monday.


----------



## GarryH

Icarium / Java,

 Glad to see that the long wait appears to nearing an end. I believe, as others have stated, you will find that it was well worth the wait.

 When baby Yammy comes, all will be forgotten as you'll be in musical bliss with the Yammy and your W5000s.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Icarium

Oho... my work tells me I have a package from Musician's Friend.... I don't remember ordering anything from them? Is this the amp? I don't know! I'll check after lunch.

 EDIT: MAN IT WASN'T IT... was some guitar strings I promised to handoff to another team member to take back to India for yet another team member.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium / Java,

 Glad to see that the long wait appears to nearing an end. I believe, as others have stated, you will find that it was well worth the wait.

 When baby Yammy comes, all will be forgotten as you'll be in musical bliss with the Yammy and your W5000s.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Still waiting in anticipation ...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still waiting in anticipation ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can feel the tension from here


----------



## Zuerst

Hmmm... I don't know why I have both the Yama and the Zana Deux on order...?

 I was going to go for custom IEMs, don't know what happened.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can feel the tension from here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ouch, it that bad ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Wonder if ordering direct, or going thru a dealer would affect adjustments of delivery period negatively or positively ....


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zuerst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm... I don't know why I have both the Yama and the Zana Deux on order...?

 I was going to go for custom IEMs, don't know what happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OOOPS!!!


----------



## Icarium

Zana Deux sounds amazing. Better than the Yamamoto for the w5000s for me anyway... but its fussier with tubes and 2x as expensive and bigger/hotter... I think I won't need to own it. But if I see it used for cheap no guarantees. Ohwell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SDS should do anyway.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zana Deux sounds amazing. Better than the Yamamoto for the w5000s for me anyway... but its fussier with tubes and 2x as expensive and bigger/hotter... I think I won't need to own it. But if I see it used for cheap no guarantees. Ohwell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SDS should do anyway._

 

Any news on your Yammy's arrival date ...


----------



## braillediver

Has anyone used the Yamamoto with the Alesandro MS-Pros or the PS-1's?

 Since I thought I was done I might get the Yamamoto and some Grados.


 Mitch


----------



## purk

Anyone care to comment on HA2002 or HA5000 vs. the Yamamoto?

 Thanks


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone care to comment on HA2002 or HA5000 vs. the Yamamoto?

 Thanks_

 

The often asked question. Seems know one owns both or has had a chance to compare.
 I was a gnats whisker away from ordering an HA5000 but updated my cdp instead, figured 4 headamps would be overkill. However if our exchange rate is still favourable end of year I may yet get one.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone used the Yamamoto with the Alesandro MS-Pros or the PS-1's?

 Since I thought I was done I might get the Yamamoto and some Grados.


 Mitch_

 


 How about RS1s? I haven't used them alot with the Yamamoto but could have a good crack tonight if thats any good to you.


----------



## braillediver

RS-1's are good. I've had them 4 times so I know what they sound like.


 Mitch


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about RS1s? I haven't used them alot with the Yamamoto but could have a good crack tonight if thats any good to you._

 

Really wouldn't mind hearing what you think of the RS1's with the Yamamoto ... , tho from the impressions here, I think, I'd rather get W1000's


----------



## Knockturne

Sorry if this has already been answered, but I don't recall reading what things the W1000 does better than the W5000 when paired with the Yamamoto, and vice versa?


----------



## venushifi

Dear everyone,

 Well, this is my first post at Head-Fi, and while I would have preferred to begin my correspondence here in more lighthearted manner, I would like to start by trying to defuse some recently-posted concerns about ordering the Yamamoto HA-02 headphone amp.

 As many of you know, my name is Brian, and I am the owner of Venus Hi-Fi, the North American retailer for Yamamoto Sound Craft. I have been importing this product line from Japan for well over three years now, and have felt privileged to be able to do so. And I have always prided myself on the quality of my customer support.

 However, the past several weeks have been a very difficult period for me. Without going into detail, let me just say that I have been dealing with some family issues that have demanded my constant attention. And I am sorry to say that these issues have made me much less accessible than usual, which is why some of you have had to wait so long to hear back from me regarding the status of your Yamamoto orders. Again, my apologies for this!

 Because the HA-02 is hand-built in small production runs, and because the worldwide demand for this amp continues to surpass the supply, it has been difficult for us (Yamamoto and Venus Hi-Fi) to provide exact lead times for orders, although we do try our best. Nevertheless, my lack of prompt responses during the past couple of months has obviously caused more than a little grief for some folks. Therefore, let it be known that everyone who has ordered a Yamamoto HA-02 between January 1st and now will be receiving some Yamamoto audio bases free of charge next month (June). Please consider this my way of saying "sorry" if you've tried contacting me recently and had to wait longer than expected to get a reply.

 Oh, and one more thing: If you were sent a bill by U.S. Customs for your HA-02 and wound up paying a bit more for the amp than expected, please send me the customs invoice so that I can reimburse you. The U.S. retail price of the HA-02 includes the customs fees that I normally pay, but it would seem that a couple of folks here wound up getting this bill instead of me, and this is a mistake...

 All my best,
 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
www.venushifi.com
 517-881-7753


----------



## Icarium

Man that's generous. Yeah, don't take anything I posted too seriously :/ Hifi audio is always a waiting game. I'm sorry to hear about your family. Looking forward to getting the amp. 

 I just get jittery when down off the buying high due to not buying anything in awhile.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *venushifi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because the HA-02 is hand-built in small production runs, and because the worldwide demand for this amp continues to surpass the supply, it has been difficult for us (Yamamoto and Venus Hi-Fi) to provide exact lead times for orders, although we do try our best. www.venushifi.com
 517-881-7753_

 

The downside of success...but well worth waiting for.
 Your message will help a few fretful folk sleep easier I would think.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just get jittery when down off the buying high due to not buying anything in awhile._

 


 sweaty brow, shaky hands? An audio addict on the skids


----------



## braillediver

Recent buyers should read Brian / Venus Hi-Fi's posting above.

 My Best Wishes and Prayers are with you and your Family Brian.

 If I get another dynamic amp it'll be the Yamamoto with the RS-1's or a pair of Alesandro MS Pros.


 Mitch


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sweaty brow, shaky hands? An audio addict on the skids
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So it would seem ....


----------



## samadhi

FWIW, Brian answered the phone when I called to place my order and we had a very pleasant and friendly chat. He then responded in a reasonable time to the two emails I sent while I was waiting for the amp to arrive.

 Someone mentioned that the HA-02 reveals the production quality of source materials. For me this has been one of the most striking characteristics (along with the weight, transparency, and tonal variety that Srajan described). This is one of those components that seems to magnify differences, making each recording sound unique. Some might call this "neutrality," but of course in this case that does not at all imply lifeless or without color. The amp brings out the natural color and life of a recording _to the extent that color and life are part of the recording_. As I listen through my music collection, I'm finding that I'm not very good at predicting how a particular recording will sound through the HA-02, because each recording is unique to a degree I've not experienced before. It's as if I have an entirely new music collection.


----------



## danlib1

Brian contacted me last week with an update as well on my order. I truly believe the Yammy will be worth my waiting anguish!

 Brian if you read this post- I wish you good luck with your family situation.

 Dan Anderson


----------



## velogreg

FWIW I have contacted Brian a number of times with some amp and speaker questions. Brian is very generous with his time, honest, and deligent. As we all know a small shop has finite resources and sometimes life can throw us a curve. Be patient, he is a great guy and his post shows he is trying. I am jealous of you guys who have one coming btw.


----------



## java

I wish Brian all the best with his family "situation" whatever it might be. May it be speedily resolved, and end without regrets and recriminations, be it due to sickness or other cause.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really wouldn't mind hearing what you think of the RS1's with the Yamamoto ... , tho from the impressions here, I think, I'd rather get W1000's_

 

Sorry about the delay but had a chance for a quick comparison and offer a few thoughts.
 Just to get a bench mark I tried the RS1s with the Mapletree amp first and just used one track from the Western Wall cd by Linda Ronstandt and Emmylou Harris.
 The sound via the RS1s didn't change a great deal between the two amps, maybe a touch more lower mid warmth with the MAD but extension through the range seemed about the same. The one obvious difference was in the soundtage with the Yamamoto opening up the Grados to a noticable degree.
 This was a fairly linear progression more or less in a left/right line, not much in other directions.
 The W1000s take the soundstage another two or three steps. If using the Grados was like an intimate performance in your lounge then the ATs had moved into a small hall and the improvement was multi dimentional.

 Both headphones with the HA-02 had a similar amount of detail retreval, nothing seemed to be missed by either and both handled the female harmonies well with the Grados maybe having slightly better control right at the top but my feelings on this tend to change day to day.

 Also had a quick listen with the 701s which I seldom use and was quite surprised how good they were with this acoustic/vocal recording with the best seperation around the instruments and voices. The AKGs couldn't match the other two phones in the bass depth or impact and I didn't find tham as emotionally involving.
 The Yamamoto drove all three phones very easily, the ATs and RS1 at around 8 on the dial and the 701s at 9 were loud enough for me.

 I also dragged my son out for a quick listen to get his opinion (he used some tracks by Talib Kweli) and his pick with the Yammy was the W5000 followed closely by the RS1s both of which he though had the best punch and dynamics. The W1000s he thought weren't as accurate in the treble,especially with cymbals. The 701s weren't in the hunt.

 I'd be quite happy living with the RS1s and a Yamamoto. It looses very little if anything to the Mapletree which is an acknowledged high flyer with the Grados and has the attraction of the increased soundstage and that is an ever bigger draw for me with the W1000s.
 If I was honest I'd admitt that the Grados are probably a better headphone than the ATs but when you put those cherry wood cups on and hear the music open up its hard to be objective.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry about the delay but had a chance for a quick comparison and offer a few thoughts._

 

No problem at all, we all have things that keep us busy, and that cannot be "put off" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


 
 I'd be quite happy living with the RS1s and a Yamamoto. It looses very little if anything to the Mapletree which is an acknowledged high flyer with the Grados and has the attraction of the increased soundstage and that is an ever bigger draw for me with the W1000s.
 If I was honest I'd admitt that the Grados are probably a better headphone than the ATs but when you put those cherry wood cups on and hear the music open up its hard to be objective. 
 

Thanks for your impressions of the phones, not much interested in the AKG 701's, but the RS1's and the W1000''s, would be nice knowing what the BeyerDynamics DT 880's/990's sound like tho ...

 Off the RS1's and the W1000's which cans "swing/boogie" the most ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get the impression that the RS1's rock the best ... , but I listen to a lot of blues/jazz and therefore the interest in the "boogie" factor ...

 Many thanks,


----------



## Loftprojection

Quite surprising that you are still listening to the W1000 when you have the W5000 at hand. Is there a reason you seem to be giving more comments on your Yamamoto with the w1000 instead of the w5000? Well, aside from your son who seems to have a good taste! hahaha Do you feel the w5000 mate better with your Mapletree and while the w1000 are soul mate to the Yamamoto?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry about the delay but had a chance for a quick comparison and offer a few thoughts.
 Just to get a bench mark I tried the RS1s with the Mapletree amp first and just used one track from the Western Wall cd by Linda Ronstandt and Emmylou Harris.
 The sound via the RS1s didn't change a great deal between the two amps, maybe a touch more lower mid warmth with the MAD but extension through the range seemed about the same. The one obvious difference was in the soundtage with the Yamamoto opening up the Grados to a noticable degree.
 This was a fairly linear progression more or less in a left/right line, not much in other directions.
 The W1000s take the soundstage another two or three steps. If using the Grados was like an intimate performance in your lounge then the ATs had moved into a small hall and the improvement was multi dimentional.

 Both headphones with the HA-02 had a similar amount of detail retreval, nothing seemed to be missed by either and both handled the female harmonies well with the Grados maybe having slightly better control right at the top but my feelings on this tend to change day to day.

 Also had a quick listen with the 701s which I seldom use and was quite surprised how good they were with this acoustic/vocal recording with the best seperation around the instruments and voices. The AKGs couldn't match the other two phones in the bass depth or impact and I didn't find tham as emotionally involving.
 The Yamamoto drove all three phones very easily, the ATs and RS1 at around 8 on the dial and the 701s at 9 were loud enough for me.

 I also dragged my son out for a quick listen to get his opinion (he used some tracks by Talib Kweli) and his pick with the Yammy was the W5000 followed closely by the RS1s both of which he though had the best punch and dynamics. The W1000s he thought weren't as accurate in the treble,especially with cymbals. The 701s weren't in the hunt.

 I'd be quite happy living with the RS1s and a Yamamoto. It looses very little if anything to the Mapletree which is an acknowledged high flyer with the Grados and has the attraction of the increased soundstage and that is an ever bigger draw for me with the W1000s.
 If I was honest I'd admitt that the Grados are probably a better headphone than the ATs but when you put those cherry wood cups on and hear the music open up its hard to be objective._


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quite surprising that you are still listening to the W1000 when you have the W5000 at hand. Is there a reason you seem to be giving more comments on your Yamamoto with the w1000 instead of the w5000? Well, aside from your son who seems to have a good taste! hahaha Do you feel the w5000 mate better with your Mapletree and while the w1000 are soul mate to the Yamamoto?_

 


 I generally prefer the W1000s over the W5000s mainly I think due to a bit more mid colouration. I can't really put it down to anything else, its just the combo that appeals most.
 I do listen at fairly low levels and found the 5000s really came to life for me when I cranked the volume up a bit, not to insane levels, around 9 on the Yamamoto control but that is still louder than I can comfortably listen to for any time.
 Advancing years and industrial hearing loss make you appreciate what hearing there is left.

 Haven't really spent much time with the W5000s and the MAD, I'd have to go back and relisten.


----------



## Blackmore

Anyone tried with GS1 or K1 as well. THX


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried with GS1 or K1 as well. THX_

 

I had a loan of a GS1000 for a couple of weeks earlier this year and tried them with the Yamamoto, not terribly impressed I'm afraid, but then I really haven't found a combo I've liked with the Grados.For every track I thought sounded pretty good there would be two that just didn't click,however I didn't think it was any better with the Mapletree either.

 The owner currently has them away getting a complete Headphile mod and I hope to get them back for another try and hopefully a comparison with his Raptor.


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks! Pity, but tell us more later pls.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a loan of a GS1000 for a couple of weeks earlier this year and tried them with the Yamamoto, not terribly impressed I'm afraid, but then I really haven't found a combo I've liked with the Grados.For every track I thought sounded pretty good there would be two that just didn't click,however I didn't think it was any better with the Mapletree either.

 The owner currently has them away getting a complete Headphile mod and I hope to get them back for another try and hopefully a comparison with his Raptor._


----------



## java

Bump!


----------



## wower

I have a question in regard to the pics on the back of the unit. There are two sets of RCA inputs labeled; "Aux-input-CD." Does that mean there are two sets of inputs, or its one an imput and the other one a pre-amp out. I haven't been able to find answer in any of the online literature. Thanks!


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question in regard to the pics on the back of the unit. There are two sets of RCA inputs labeled; "Aux-input-CD." Does that mean there are two sets of inputs, or its one an imput and the other one a pre-amp out. I haven't been able to find answer in any of the online literature. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They're both inputs, take a look at the pic bottom of the page
http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/HA-02-new-e.html
 one is designed for cdp, the other for something like an I-pod. There's a switch on top of the amp to move between the two inputs.
 The amp its self can be used as a pre amp for near field listening but you'd need efficent speakers as the output is very low.


----------



## wower

Well. I still don't see anything resembling an input selector on the top of the amp but I will happily defer to your better judgement. That pretty much clears it up for me. Thx.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well. I still don't see anything resembling an input selector on the top of the amp but I will happily defer to your better judgement. That pretty much clears it up for me. Thx._

 


 take alook at the pics on this page
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/yamamoto4/ha02.html
 the input selector is the small metal switch behind the tubes sunk down into the little depression.


----------



## Icarium

Hrm still haven't gotten mine yet! Hopefully by the end of this week though :/ Good communication on Brian's part so I don't feel anxious. SDS should come next week and [AK]Zip Qualia cable and soon after a few more surprises. Good month.


----------



## wower

Duh. Okay.. now I see them... (How many times have I been over that review?) 

 But I really did trust your word..


----------



## GarryH

Tuatara,

 Hope all is well and that you're enjoying your Yammy.

  Quote:


 The amp its self can be used as a pre amp for near field listening but you'd need efficent speakers as the output is very low. 
 

 Did you mean to say that this can be used as an amp in the nearfield or as a preamp? I've used it as an amp as you say, however one must have very, very efficient speakers or else you run out of steam real fast.

 While you might be able to use it as a preamp, I think you might run into impedance issues.

 Anyway, all the best.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tuatara,

 Hope all is well and that you're enjoying your Yammy.

 Did you mean to say that this can be used as an amp in the nearfield or as a preamp? I've used it as an amp as you say, however one must have very, very efficient speakers or else you run out of steam real fast.

 While you might be able to use it as a preamp, I think you might run into impedance issues.

 Anyway, all the best.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Hi Garry, yes still enjoying the Yammy.
 Too much haste and too little thought
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course I meant amp and not pre amp. I will stand suitably chastened in the corner


----------



## GarryH

Hi Tuatara,

 No worries mate - thought that was the case. Not trying to poke you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's just that I saw a similar question on another forum about using the Yammy as a PreAmp and thought today was my day to be a good HeadFi Samaritan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and set the record straight.

 Brother Tuatara you are hereby granted absolution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - go and sin no more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

lol Garry!!

 Where the heck do you find all those e-moticons?!? Your posts are highly individualized and easy to spot. They must take a long time to compose.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Tuatara,

 No worries mate - thought that was the case. Not trying to poke you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's just that I saw a similar question on another forum about using the Yammy as a PreAmp and thought today was my day to be a good HeadFi Samaritan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and set the record straight.

 Brother Tuatara you are hereby granted absolution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - go and sin no more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Garry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very good .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice smiley's


----------



## GarryH

Wower / Java,

 Thanks for the very kind words.

 Usually just pick these smileys up from other forums and various smiley websites. Anyway, I figured that if Brother Tuatara wasn't granted forgiveness soon, he might be too scared to come out and play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with us.

 If you want to see really want to see some funny stuff, head over to www.hifiwigwam.com . It's more or less dedicated to two-channel and the regular contributers over there are pretty zany - really, really out there!
 Gotta catch some zzzzzzz's now 

.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wower / Java,

 Thanks for the very kind words.

 Usually just pick these smileys up from other forums and various smiley websites. Anyway, I figured that if Brother Tuatara wasn't granted forgiveness soon, he might be too scared to come out and play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with us.
_

 


 Oh, well, no, fine .... , maybe, but I suspect he is not quiet that "fragile" <VBG>

  Quote:


 
 If you want to see really want to see some funny stuff, head over to www.hifiwigwam.com . It's more or less dedicated to two-channel and the regular contributers over there are pretty zany - really, really out there!
 Gotta catch some zzzzzzz's now 

. 
 

Nice site, broad selection of forums ..... , might sign up there, not that I need another "time waster"


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


 Oh, well, no, fine .... , maybe, but I suspect he is not quiet that "fragile" <VBG>

 

Yeah, you're right. Tuatara's one tough chap . . . don't think that his Avatar is something he picked up off of Nat'l Geographic - that's an actual picture of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!

 Better quit while I'm ahead!

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,



 Yeah, you're right. Tuatara's one tough chap . . . don't think that his Avatar is something he picked up off of Nat'l Geographic - that's an actual picture of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!

 Better quit while I'm ahead!

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Blast...my cover busted again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.kcc.org.nz/animals/tuatara.asp


----------



## danlib1

Icarium: Saw your post above: "Hrm still haven't gotten mine yet! Hopefully by the end of this week though :/ Good communication on Brian's part so I don't feel anxious. SDS should come next week and [AK]Zip Qualia cable and soon after a few more surprises. Good month."

 Looks like you've waited 11 weeks for your Yammy? Yikes!

 I'm just entering week 8...now I'm really bummed....

 Oh well let us know how you like it and I'll live vicariously through you...


----------



## slwiser

I wonder how they would sound with the Ultrasone Edition 9s?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,



 Yeah, you're right. Tuatara's one tough chap . . . don't think that his Avatar is something he picked up off of Nat'l Geographic - that's an actual picture of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!
_

 

Nope, not of off National Geographic .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... , not colourful enough for that publication ...


  Quote:


 Better quit while I'm ahead! 
 

Might be wise ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Blast...my cover busted again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.kcc.org.nz/animals/tuatara.asp_

 

Very interesting, thanks for the link ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how they would sound with the Ultrasone Edition 9s?_

 

My guess would be very good, might not be the best match, but very good, never the less, me'thinks ...


----------



## Icarium

Yeah I dunno... gonna be 2x the time I was quoted :/ Does suck. The audiobases more than make up for it though as I do have some other pieces of equipment coming in. Gotta say I am half tempted to just sell it without even listening to it and use the SDS as an office amp, but it seems over kill to do that because its tuned for the R10 and I'm not going to be using the R10 outside of my house. Geh, does it really make sense to have 2 tubes amps + 2 solid states + maybe a tubed electrostatic amp? I don't know.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I dunno... gonna be 2x the time I was quoted :/ Does suck. The audiobases more than make up for it though as I do have some other pieces of equipment coming in. Gotta say I am half tempted to just sell it without even listening to it and use the SDS as an office amp, but it seems over kill to do that because its tuned for the R10 and I'm not going to be using the R10 outside of my house. Geh, does it really make sense to have 2 tubes amps + 2 solid states + maybe a tubed electrostatic amp? I don't know._

 

Hang in there. You owe it to your self to give the amp a chance and a good audition.
 Know what you mean about too much gear..I just sold of my 701s as I wasn't using them at all, but its nice to have choices and to be able to swap around depending on mood or music.


----------



## GarryH

Icarium,

 Agree with Tuatara indeed . . .

 Remember, good things come to those that wait. It's certainly understandable that the wait is not so much the issue as is the original expectation based on what you were told. That said, perhaps the best thing you can do is put it out of your mind for now and enjoy what you have.

 The upside is that, when the Yammy comes, you'll have yet another point of reference and, afterwards, you can sell which ever one doesn't get used and/or add to your overall enjoyment if you so like. I'm thankful to have several different combos and tend to find which kind of music sounds best with each specific combo and then listen accordingly. This approach has led me to listen to all of my equipment more - although, honestly, the Yammy does get the most play.

 My bet would be that the Yamamoto will be a keeper - here's hoping that we find out sooner than later
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## velogreg

. Geh said:
			
		

> Of course not, but this is HeadFi after all ........ Besides you now can audition all your equipment and sell the weakest link(s). At least in this case you will know first hand what has synergy with your system unlike other Hfiers who have to guess and roll the dice. Congrats and I am envious.


----------



## Knockturne

Someone needs to compare the Yamamoto to the HA5000 or one of the Audio Technica amps.


----------



## Icarium

Perhaps next week!


----------



## Knockturne




----------



## Icarium

Oh god damn. Brian from Venus just let me know that he and Mr Yamamoto are personally making sure mine is shipped direct with some form of super fast mail. Very excited.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knockturne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

NO!!!! ....


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh god damn. Brian from Venus just let me know that he and Mr Yamamoto are personally making sure mine is shipped direct with some form of super fast mail. Very excited._

 

HOOOOOOO ....WEEEEEEEEEE ...... Glad for you mate .....


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh god damn. Brian from Venus just let me know that he and Mr Yamamoto are personally making sure mine is shipped direct with some form of super fast mail. Very excited._

 

Good one. We await your delivery confirmation and review .


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh god damn. Brian from Venus just let me know that he and Mr Yamamoto are personally making sure mine is shipped direct with some form of super fast mail. Very excited._

 

[lecture]

 And don't go getting some silly idea to go sell it now .... , you hear ...

 [/lecture]

 At least not until you have given it more than a very fair hearing/listen ... <BEG>


----------



## tuatara

Must be the onset of winter or something but just sold of the AKG701s and yesterday ordered a pair of ATH AD2000s from Audio Cubes.
 With the excellent exchange rate V the US dollar and free shipping for fathers day it was too good to pass up.
 I'll now be interested to see how the AD2000s work with the Yamamoto compared with the 2 closed ATs I have.
 Cant remember if anyone else has tried this combo yet.

 Pretty sure this will be my last upgrade(?) for some time, just settle back and enjoy some AT/Yammy bliss.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll now be interested to see how the AD2000s work with the Yamamoto compared with the 2 closed ATs I have.
 Cant remember if anyone else has tried this combo yet.._

 

This will be my exact set up if I go forward. I will look forward to your impressions.


----------



## GarryH

Icarium,

 All of HeadFi-dum awaits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 delivery of baby Yamamoto P. Icarium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (don't ask what the "P" stands for . . . just thought it rolled of the tongue, er keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 better).

 Any word yet on delivery ???????????????????

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll now be interested to see how the AD2000s work with the Yamamoto compared with the 2 closed AT's I have.
 Cant remember if anyone else has tried this combo yet.
_

 

I don't remember seeing any mention posted yet ...

 Having been a Senn 580 listener for near 15 years, I'd be very interested in your opinion, my friend who ordered a Yamamoto with me, has already ordered his W1000's, my wallet has yet to recover sufficiently ...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium,

 All of HeadFi-dum awaits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 delivery of baby Yamamoto P. Icarium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (don't ask what the "P" stands for . . . just thought it rolled of the tongue, er keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 better).

 Any word yet on delivery ???????????????????

 Cheers,
 Garry_


----------



## Icarium

Not yet! But I've been charged for it so I hope soon. He promised it'd ship this week and that they are using some ultra fast shipping that wont take more than 2 days so...! If not this week early next week latest. I got my SDS today and [AK]Zip mailed out my Qualia cable so... I'm not exactly hurting.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not yet! But I've been charged for it so I hope soon. He promised it'd ship this week and that they are using some ultra fast shipping that wont take more than 2 days so...! If not this week early next week latest. I got my SDS today and [AK]Zip mailed out my Qualia cable so... I'm not exactly hurting._

 

Am holding thumbs for you ....


----------



## danlib1

Good Luck Icarium!

 Today it's officially 8 weeks for me- my promised 5-6 weeks has long since passed.

 Brian if you read this can you give an update on current wait times?


----------



## Icarium

Not today! Got some dynamight boards that I probably wont ever use. Perhaps tomorrow ;p I wont mind it if doesnt come tomorrow... should be an enjoyable weekend music wise amongst other activities. If it came in monday though it'd be right there for the work week would be nice. I wish I got a tracking #!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not today! Got some dynamight boards that I probably wont ever use. Perhaps tomorrow ;p I wont mind it if doesnt come tomorrow... should be an enjoyable weekend music wise amongst other activities. If it came in monday though it'd be right there for the work week would be nice. I wish I got a tracking #!_

 

Any news yet?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Must be the onset of winter or something but just sold of the AKG701s and yesterday ordered a pair of ATH AD2000s from Audio Cubes.
 With the excellent exchange rate V the US dollar and free shipping for fathers day it was too good to pass up.
 I'll now be interested to see how the AD2000s work with the Yamamoto compared with the 2 closed ATs I have.
 Cant remember if anyone else has tried this combo yet.

 Pretty sure this will be my last upgrade(?) for some time, just settle back and enjoy some AT/Yammy bliss._

 

Any news yet on the AD2000's?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any news yet on the AD2000's?_

 


 Just been checking the tracking number and they should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Icarium

Still no news... he said they'd ship last week with very fast shipping and it'd take a couple days with that.. so I figure if worst case he got them out friday then it should be here tomorrow? We'll see.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just been checking the tracking number and they should be here today or tomorrow._

 

Nice!!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still no news... he said they'd ship last week with very fast shipping and it'd take a couple days with that.. so I figure if worst case he got them out friday then it should be here tomorrow? We'll see._

 

Holding thumbs ....


----------



## tuatara

AD2000s arrived today but no chance to try them tonight. Will give them a few days with the Yamamoto and see how they fare.
 Try and post some impression around Monday next week.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AD2000s arrived today but no chance to try them tonight. Will give them a few days with the Yamamoto and see how they fare.
 Try and post some impression around Monday next week._

 

Come Monday come ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mate is still waiting for his W1000's


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My mate is still waiting for his W1000's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Who did he order them from?
 My 2 orders from Audiocubes this year took about 8 days from ordering to delivery.


----------



## Icarium

I am still sadly HA-02 less. But I have other rigs to while away the time.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who did he order them from?
 My 2 orders from Audiocubes this year took about 8 days from ordering to delivery._

 

From Audiocubes, but we are in South Africa ...


----------



## java

YIPEEEEEE!!!! my mate just phoned, they just dropped of the slip for him to collect his W1000's ... , to-morrow morning ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now to twist his arm, so I can "burn" them in .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still waiting for the Yamamoto's to arrive .... <sob sob sob>


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YIPEEEEEE!!!! my mate just phoned, they just dropped of the slip for him to collect his W1000's ... , to-morrow morning ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to twist his arm, so I can "burn" them in .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still waiting for the Yamamoto's to arrive .... <sob sob sob>_

 

Got the W1000's this morning, pretty phones, and oh so comfortable, they are if anything more comfortable than the Senn's possibly lighter???

 My friend says I'll have to wait till Monday to get them, and give them a listen ... , ah well, so it goes ....


----------



## wower

Good afternoon to the thread. I'm bringing this thread back with new information.

 I have found a supplier for the HA-02 (in Japan) that is 10,000 Yen cheaper than Shige-san has listed on his own site plus - while still being made to order - I will get it in little over a mount; less time than most of you are waiting. I seem to be edging closer to the HA-02.

 For discussion: Another vote in the HA-02 favor is that this unit basically never comes up for resale. People hold onto them like KGSS; a good sign in my book. One has never been sold on headfi to my knowledge and audiogon has gone through an extensive dry-spell (from what I can tell). Ebay is dry and so is Yahoo Auctions Japan. 

 I have been talking to Shige-san about a custom HA-02 (by email). I thought it would be a nice addition to head-fi but it has become too much of a pain. I wanted the speaker stuff ripped out and a new colour stain on the top. However, it has become prohibitively expensive. For the record; _he really is attached to that colour_.

 @tuatara Just anxiously awaiting your thoughts of the AD2000/HA-02 pair!


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good afternoon to the thread. I'm bringing this thread back with new information.

 I have found a supplier for the HA-02 (in Japan) that is 10,000 Yen cheaper than Shige-san has listed on his own site plus - while still being made to order - I will get it in little over a mount; less time than most of you are waiting. I seem to be edging closer to the HA-02.

 For discussion: Another vote in the HA-02 favor is that this unit basically never comes up for resale. People hold onto them like KGSS; a good sign in my book. One has never been sold on headfi to my knowledge and audiogon has gone through an extensive dry-spell (from what I can tell). Ebay is dry and so is Yahoo Auctions Japan. 

 I have been talking to Shige-san about a custom HA-02 (by email). I thought it would be a nice addition to head-fi but it has become too much of a pain. I wanted the speaker stuff ripped out and a new colour stain on the top. However, it has become prohibitively expensive. For the record; he really is attached to that colour.

 @tuatara Just anxiously awaiting your thoughts of the AD2000/HA-02 pair!_

 

sorry, too many headphones, so little time. Just received the ATH-EW9s today so busy playing with these little gems right now.
 Only had around 20hrs with the AD2000s on both the Yamamoto and Mapletree and it sounds fine, but there isn't the wow factor using the 2000/yammy combo that the W1000 has.
 This has more to do with the fact that the W1000s really didn't do much for me until pairied with the Yamamoto, I haven't found the same 'improvement' with either the AD2000s or the W5000s.
 .
 At this stage I'd have to say that the basic nature of the AD2000 doesn't change used with the HA-02, rather like the RS1 the signature remains with a slightly larger soundstage on some recordings and perhaps a little less attack on percussion compared to the Mapletree. 

 There are sure to be others who disagree however, and my ears are by no means golden.

 re the HA-02 not coming up for resale here, I'd be suprised if there's more than 5 members tops who own one at this time.


----------



## wower

Its been discussed in other threads about the AD2000 and its difficulty to pair with amps. I'm prepared for no change in signature - love the AD2000s signature actually - I just want a warm tube sound. My Aira is so balanced in it's presentation I need a change at this point. I will probably be getting the w1000 too at some point. thx for your thoughts. They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## java

YIPEEEEE .... , the money for the Yamamoto, was chardged to the credit card on the 20th, ... , so they are on the way .... , I hope ....


----------



## Icarium

Apparently its in my company mail system now which means I should get it today. Yay? Excitement has died down quite a bit and I'm not sure I can see myself keeping it if I can make room for the SDS in my work space. I'll give it a week or two though, but perhaps my Yamamoto will be the first sold.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah have it now its beautiful. And amazingly well built. Flawless. It is a lot heavier than I had thought too (Heaviness is a sign of reliability duh). Having heard it previously but not picking it up I had assumed it'd be light. Quite nice. I may not be able to sell after all but we'll see.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah have it now its beautiful. And amazingly well built. Flawless. It is a lot heavier than I had thought too (Heaviness is a sign of reliability duh). Having heard it previously but not picking it up I had assumed it'd be light. Quite nice. I may not be able to sell after all but we'll see._

 


 Yeah, the build quality is pretty amazing and a nice piece of eye candy to boot.
 At least run in it and give it a chance after all this time.


----------



## GarryH

Icarium,

 Good news.

  Quote:


 Yeah have it now its beautiful. And amazingly well built. Flawless. It is a lot heavier than I had thought too (Heaviness is a sign of reliability duh). Having heard it previously but not picking it up I had assumed it'd be light. Quite nice. I may not be able to sell after all but we'll see. 
 

Agree with Tuatara 100% - it's both a looker and a keeper.

 My bet is that you'll not want to part with it and that you'll find it was worth the wait - YMMV.

 Enjoy it your new Yammy,
 Garry


----------



## Icarium

You guys might be right... but only because I might not have the desk space at work for the SDS ;p Grr.. I had it before but new building has smaller desks.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah have it now its beautiful. And amazingly well built. Flawless. It is a lot heavier than I had thought too (Heaviness is a sign of reliability duh). Having heard it previously but not picking it up I had assumed it'd be light. Quite nice. I may not be able to sell after all but we'll see._

 

After waiting so long for it, you owe it at least a proper audition ... , and yourself as well ... , Lucky you


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the build quality is pretty amazing and a nice piece of eye candy to boot.
 At least run in it and give it a chance after all this time._

 

X2


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium,

 Good news.



 Agree with Tuatara 100% - it's both a looker and a keeper.

 My bet is that you'll not want to part with it and that you'll find it was worth the wait - YMMV.

 Enjoy it your new Yammy,
 Garry_

 

Waiting for mine, as the money for it has been charged I believe it is on the way ...


----------



## Icarium

It took ~2 weeks for me to get it after I was charged? Maybe 1.5.


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


 Waiting for mine, as the money for it has been charged I believe it is on the way ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 

Glad you posted - after hitting "submit", I thought of you and just wanted to pump you up and say hang in there it'll hit you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Superpredator

I've perused this thread a couple of times but I'm having trouble discerning what the general consensus is so far. It has also turned into something of a "waiting for" instead of an impressions thread, so it's a little clunky to navigate.

 I gather that the HA-02 performs really well with the W1000. Have we decided that it does or does not perform equally well with other AT (W2002, W5000, W100, W11JPN) or Grado (RS-1, RS-2, HF-1) wood? 

 I am loosely in the market for an amp upgrade for my current headphone lineup (see sig), plus perhaps a K701. The Yamamoto is at about the right price point, but I want to be sure it isn't a one-trick magician. Any firmer impressions, comparisons to other equipment or thoughts on synergy with sources?


----------



## GarryH

Superpredator,

 Focusing specifically on the various posts between #41 - 105, you should find what your looking for re: firm impressions / synergy / comparisons, etc.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've perused this thread a couple of times but I'm having trouble discerning what the general consensus is so far. It has also turned into something of a "waiting for" instead of an impressions thread, so it's a little clunky to navigate.

 I gather that the HA-02 performs really well with the W1000. Have we decided that it does or does not perform equally well with other AT (W2002, W5000, W100, W11JPN) or Grado (RS-1, RS-2, HF-1) wood? 
_

 

Well, from all reports, the W1000's hit a sweet spot with the Yamamoto HA-02's, but they are reported to work well with the W5000's, Grado RS-1's, ATH-AD2000, what is lacking so far are impressions of how it does with Senn's, AKG & Beyer Dynamic phones ... , that is my take so far, but read the thread from the start, and I believe it will bring you to a similar conclusion as that I have given above.

 Am listening to a new pair of "borrowed" W1000's, on my Audio Alchemy amp, and other than that they are not as rich/warm sounding as my Senn 580's, a bit more open and detailed sounding, there does not seem to be a very big difference in sound, they currently have around 2-2 1/2 hours of burn in.

 Current impressions are I could live with either pair of cans, with a minimal loss either way. Plan on listening to the W1000's for the next week, excursively, before plugging in my Senn's again, that is when I expect to hear what the "big" differences are. And already they are starting to loose the slightly "sterile" sound they had ...


 EEEEEEK ......... , what happened to my memory .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems they work well with most cans, you might have to crank the AKG 701's a bit more ... , must continue reading the thread some more - refresh my poor recollection ...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've perused this thread a couple of times but I'm having trouble discerning what the general consensus is so far. It has also turned into something of a "waiting for" instead of an impressions thread, so it's a little clunky to navigate.

 I gather that the HA-02 performs really well with the W1000. Have we decided that it does or does not perform equally well with other AT (W2002, W5000, W100, W11JPN) or Grado (RS-1, RS-2, HF-1) wood? 

 I am loosely in the market for an amp upgrade for my current headphone lineup (see sig), plus perhaps a K701. The Yamamoto is at about the right price point, but I want to be sure it isn't a one-trick magician. Any firmer impressions, comparisons to other equipment or thoughts on synergy with sources?_

 

I dont think the Yamamoto is a one trick pony but at the moment you're relying on about 3 owners to post impressions, most of whom seem to favour AT cans for part of their listening.If it works well with the later ATs then I can see why it shouldn't shine with your older models.
 Why I keep pluging the combination with the W1000 is because that's the phone the amp has made the biggest difference with for me.
 I can also live happily with the Yammy and any of the other headphones in my signature without any problems. The RS1 sounds sweet with a slightly larger soundstage than the MAD amp.

 The Yamamoto worked fine with the 701s while I had them, I found them very nice with acoustic and small combos but not so good for rock music lacking a bit of bite...but I had the same feeling using the AKGs with the Mapletree, so I'd put that down to my synergy with the headphones rather than a problem with the amp.

 I dont think I've ventured past 9 on the volmue control for playback, usually around 8 with all the phones so there's plenty in reserve for HD650s and the like I would think.

 I think the Six Moons review sums up the amp very well.


----------



## blessingx

I was lucky enough to hear Icariums Yama today. It may have not been fully burnt-in, but certainly enough to know it pairs much better with the W5K than GS1K. I wouldn't use this amp with that Grado.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blessingx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was lucky enough to hear Icariums Yama today. It may have not been fully burnt-in, but certainly enough to know it pairs much better with the W5K than GS1K. I wouldn't use this amp with that Grado._

 

Have to agree re the GS1000s, not a combo that impressed me.
 To be fair I have yet to hear those Grados with an amp that really brings out their best.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Superpredator,

 Focusing specifically on the various posts between #41 - 105, you should find what your looking for re: firm impressions / synergy / comparisons, etc.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Thanks. Reading through those posts is what got me interested in the HA-02 to begin with. There is definitely a lot of good information in this thread, even info on the W2002 specifically. I was just curious if, over the months, anyone had any further thoughts or experience. I realize few people have this amp so far.

 java and tuatara, thanks for your help.


----------



## Icarium

If you really want to find about the Yamamoto HA-02 with the W2002 I'd advise shooting a pm to agile_one as he has that combination and the L3K.

 Edit: Btw you barely have the move the knob to place it where it needs to be at my happy volume for the w5000ks I am now positive that this amp has enough power to drive HD650s like the review says... but as we all know there's a big difference between loud and well amped... i have yet to try as I am too lazy to bring HD650s into work. Of course I doubt that it can match the match Rudistor amps have with the Senns ;p


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you really want to find about the Yamamoto HA-02 with the W2002 I'd advise shooting a pm to agile_one as he has that combination and the L3K.

 Edit: Btw you barely have the move the knob to place it where it needs to be at my happy volume for the w5000ks I am now positive that this amp has enough power to drive HD650s like the review says... but as we all know there's a big difference between loud and well amped... i have yet to try as I am too lazy to bring HD650s into work. Of course I doubt that it can match the match Rudistor amps have with the Senns ;p_

 

Thanks for the comments ...


----------



## Zuerst

Anyone installed rubber or felt feet on their HA-02 so it can actually be stack on top of another audio equipment?


----------



## Icarium

I use accoustifeet which agile_one used and recommended to me. They were pretty cheap and seem good. I don't really know if it actually improves the sound as I have never used my Yamamoto without them. Though I didn't buy them to stack my amp on other equipment... but instead to protect my Yamamoto's feet from getting dings/damage/scratches (Mmm ebony private stock). If I ever sell this amp I will honestly be able to say that since I have received this amp it has never physically touched another surface (Besides the accoustifeet of course). I cover the amp up with a Youtube shirt when I leave work


----------



## samadhi

GarryH;2642792 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to trying it out on my new Zu Tones that should arrive soon.
> 
> Garry, did you get a chance to try the HA-02 on the Zus? I've been experimenting with mine driving 92.5dB, 4-way Pioneers from the 70s and I'm shocked at how good the sound is, in spite of the predictable limitations. I'm curious how they'd do on something like the Zu Druid.


----------



## GarryH

Hi Samadhi,

  Quote:


 Garry, did you get a chance to try the HA-02 on the Zus? I've been experimenting with mine driving 92.5dB, 4-way Pioneers from the 70s and I'm shocked at how good the sound is, in spite of the predictable limitations. I'm curious how they'd do on something like the Zu Druid. 
 

Unfortunately, I never got around to trying this as I had to delay the delivery of the Tones and did not want to wait on bringing the Yammy home. While at home, on a lark, I did try it with my Aurum Cantus V3Ms. With the ACs being only 89dB efficient, as expected, the little Yammy ran out of steam very quickly. However, as you note, it was very sweet sounding indeed and gave me a window into how nice the "high powered" (2 - 8 watt / channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Yammys must sound.

 While I have no doubt that the Yammy would fare much better with the Tones @ 96dB efficient, the offering of the speaker taps on the Yammy H/A, in my opinion, is a nod to those interested in a very near field applications with an extremely efficient pair of speakers. For my taste and in my experience, micro-powered tubes in the nearfield paired with conventional speakers don't yield the sonic benefits that tubes are capable of, i.e., works against the holographic / 3D effect. YMMV.

 That said, glad that you're taking advantage of the dual-use Yammy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - for more mild mannered music it should work very well indeed.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Samadhi,


 While I have no doubt that the Yammy would fare much better with the Tones @ 96dB efficient, the offering of the speaker taps on the Yammy H/A, in my opinion, is a nod to those interested in a very near field applications with an extremely efficient pair of speakers. For my taste and in my experience, micro-powered tubes in the nearfield paired with conventional speakers don't yield the sonic benefits that tubes are capable of, i.e., works against the holographic / 3D effect. YMMV.
_

 

What speakers do you think might work well with the Yammy's in nearfield situation?

 Seems my mates, and mine are going to be shipped in a week, as per e-mail this morning? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT they are coming ...


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


 What speakers do you think might work well with the Yammy's in nearfield situation? 
 

Aside from the Zu Tones, the smaller Omegas, Lamhorn 1.8 (w/ AER driver @ 102+ dB), Zu Druid, Lowther based DIYs, etc., would do the trick. IMO, anything < 96db or so with the Yammy will run out of gas real soon.

 Due to the Yammys micro-power vis a vis conventional speakers, if one were to go down this route, it would seem best to stick with easy listening music as it the least taxing genre dynamic range-wise.

  Quote:


 Seems my mates, and mine are going to be shipped in a week, as per e-mail this morning? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 

Too bad about the wait mate . . . hang in there, you're getting close to the finish line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,



 Aside from the Zu Tones, the smaller Omegas, Lamhorn 1.8 (w/ AER driver @ 102+ dB), Zu Druid, Lowther based DIYs, etc., would do the trick. IMO, anything < 96db or so with the Yammy will run out of gas real soon.
_

 

Not familiar with most of those, will check out and see what is available, and what else I can find ...

  Quote:


 Due to the Yammys micro-power vis a vis conventional speakers, if one were to go down this route, it would seem best to stick with easy listening music as it the least taxing genre dynamic range-wise.

 


 Except I generally prefer more taxing types of music, jazz, blues, rock, and classical ....

  Quote:


 
 Too bad about the wait mate . . . hang in there, you're getting close to the finish line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 


 So my Mother told me, on far too many occasions, "Patitience is a grace, and Grace is well, .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks ...


----------



## Superpredator

Placed an order with Brian at Venus tonight. I guess the HA-02 will be an end-of-summer treat.


----------



## GarryH

SuperP,

  Quote:


 Placed an order with Brian at Venus tonight. I guess the HA-02 will be an end-of-summer treat. 
 

Good for you . . . and even better for your ATHs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your Yammy will be here sooner than you know it.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## danlib1

Superpredator;

 I'm on week 13, and still waiting. I'm sure I'll love the unit when it finally arrives, but I'm thinking you may want to view this as a Halloween treat instead of a summer's end treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Handbuilt, one at a time, by a perfectionistic master. I'm itching to get my Yammy in my rack!


----------



## Icarium

Mine does say "Pilot Lump" on it instead of "Pilot Lamp" but otherwise is perfect ;p


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine does say "Pilot Lump" on it instead of "Pilot Lamp" :: ;p_

 


 Ahah, a customised amp, probably the only one of its kind, bound to put the resale value up


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SuperP,

 Good for you . . . and even better for your ATHs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your Yammy will be here sooner than you know it.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

My ATs are sweaty with anticipation.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danlib1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Superpredator;

 I'm on week 13, and still waiting. I'm sure I'll love the unit when it finally arrives, but I'm thinking you may want to view this as a Halloween treat instead of a summer's end treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Handbuilt, one at a time, by a perfectionistic master. I'm itching to get my Yammy in my rack!_

 

Brian indicated that it would be 6-7 weeks before the Yamamoto shipped, but we'll see. Halloween...


----------



## Icarium

Yeah. Who knows. I was quoted 5-6 weeks. It took more like 13 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again... apparently there were a couple mixups in my case.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danlib1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Superpredator;

 I'm on week 13, and still waiting. I'm sure I'll love the unit when it finally arrives, but I'm thinking you may want to view this as a Halloween treat instead of a summer's end treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Handbuilt, one at a time, by a perfectionistic master. I'm itching to get my Yammy in my rack!_

 

Agreed, I am now going into week 12, but mine are shipped, should be here next week Wednesday-Friday, if shipping time for W1000's from Japan is any indication ... , was quoted 8 weeks ... <shrug>


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine does say "Pilot Lump" on it instead of "Pilot Lamp" but otherwise is perfect ;p_

 

If yours is the only one like that, you have a very "unique" item there ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you enjoying it ...


----------



## java

tuatara;

 Now that you have had the ATH-AD2000's awhile longer, has it changed, much with the Yamamoto's?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Brian indicated that it would be 6-7 weeks before the Yamamoto shipped, but we'll see. Halloween... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Be glad for you if you get them in 6-7 weeks, but it seems like 13-14 is about the norm, currently. 

 Mine has departed Japanese soil 22hrs ago, according to the tracking number URL.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tuatara;

 Now that you have had the ATH-AD2000's awhile longer, has it changed, much with the Yamamoto's?_

 


 Sorry, but I haven't used them very much at all. The last week or so I've been listening to the Meier Corda Move with the W5000s and before that the ATH-EW9s(which I want to try with the Yammy).
 My feeling is that if you like the AD2000s you wont be disapointed using them in conjunction with the Yamamoto.
 The amp doesn't change the basic signature of the phones.
 Too many new toys and not enough time.

 Good to hear your amp is on the way at last. Are you counting down the minutes, or just ticking of the hours.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, but I haven't used them very much at all. The last week or so I've been listening to the Meier Corda Move with the W5000s and before that the ATH-EW9s(which I want to try with the Yammy).
 My feeling is that if you like the AD2000s you wont be disappointed using them in conjunction with the Yamamoto.
 The amp doesn't change the basic signature of the phones.
 Too many new toys and not enough time.
_

 

Been reading up on the AD2000's, and it seems they have the type of sound I like, except that they are more neutral than the W1000's, and I prefer a slightly warmer midrange than neutral ... , listened to my friends W1000's and enjoyed their sound a great deal, but as with the Senn 580's, I still had the feeling I was missing out on something, somewhere, ... just cannot put my finger on it.

 With the Senn 580's I sometimes feel they are not swinging/rocking quiet enough, i.e. I feel they could be doing just a wee bit more, that way, other than that, they are not as open as the W1000's ... , and I want a pair of headphones to partner the Yamamoto's ... , and I don't know which headphones will make the grade as the perfect phones for me.

 Maybe they don't exist, and I'd be well off just getting W1000's and living with the minor "deficiencies" they have, and just maybe the Yamamoto's will provide that "something" that I feel is missing ... , maybe I should stop worrying about it, until I know how/what the Yamamoto's will do, to change the "equation".

 You are most fortunate to have that many "toys" to keep you occupied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 
 Good to hear your amp is on the way at last. Are you counting down the minutes, or just ticking of the hours.

 

For me not that bad, but my friend checks the tracking page 2-3 times a day, and will probably have me check the post box 2-3 times a day if they are not here by Monday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many thanks


----------



## NoPants

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been reading up on the AD2000's, and it seems they have the type of sound I like, except that they are more neutral than the W1000's, and I prefer a slightly warmer midrange than neutral ... , listened to my friends W1000's and enjoyed their sound a great deal, but as with the Senn 580's, I still had the feeling I was missing out on something, somewhere, ... just cannot put my finger on it.
 Many thanks_

 

I own the ad2000s, and I can safely say that the mids are not neutral, they are pushed forward, creating the focal point of the headphones around those mids. I haven't heard the w1k, so maybe my comments are in haste....but I ahve heard the 701 which I consider to be a much more neutral choice than the ad2k


----------



## NightWoundsTime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If yours is the only one like that, you have a very "unique" item there ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How are you enjoying it ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agile_one's also says Pilot Lump. Pretty amusing. Great amp though.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been reading up on the AD2000's, and it seems they have the type of sound I like, except that they are more neutral than the W1000's, and I prefer a slightly warmer midrange than neutral ... , listened to my friends W1000's and enjoyed their sound a great deal, but as with the Senn 580's, I still had the feeling I was missing out on something, somewhere, ... just cannot put my finger on it.

 With the Senn 580's I sometimes feel they are not swinging/rocking quiet enough, i.e. I feel they could be doing just a wee bit more, that way, other than that, they are not as open as the W1000's ... , and I want a pair of headphones to partner the Yamamoto's ... , and I don't know which headphones will make the grade as the perfect phones for me.

 Maybe they don't exist, and I'd be well off just getting W1000's and living with the minor "deficiencies" they have, and just maybe the Yamamoto's will provide that "something" that I feel is missing ... , maybe I should stop worrying about it, until I know how/what the Yamamoto's will do, to change the "equation".

 You are most fortunate to have that many "toys" to keep you occupied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 For me not that bad, but my friend checks the tracking page 2-3 times a day, and will probably have me check the post box 2-3 times a day if they are not here by Monday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many thanks_

 

Java, I would wait and give the W1000s a try with the Yamamoto before making any decisions.
 You may feel differently but I think they make an excellent combo.
 My own personal preference would be for the W1000s or W5000s if you want an AT headphone but my AD2000s dont have alot of hours and that could change. At this stage they'd be number 3 on my list of AT phones with the Yamamoto.


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


 Java, I would wait and give the W1000s a try with the Yamamoto before making any decisions. 
 

IMO, good advice from El Hombre Lizard (aka Tuatara) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  Quote:


 NightWoundsTimeQuote:
 Originally Posted by *java* 

 
_If yours is the only one like that, you have a very "unique" item there ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_How are you enjoying it ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 Agile_one's also says Pilot Lump. Pretty amusing. Great amp though. 
 

Geeeeeeeeeez . . . and here I thought I was the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Guess Mom was wrong and I'm not that special after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own the ad2000s, and I can safely say that the mids are not neutral, they are pushed forward, creating the focal point of the headphones around those mids. I haven't heard the w1k, so maybe my comments are in haste....but I ahve heard the 701 which I consider to be a much more neutral choice than the ad2k_

 

That is consistent with what others have said as well ...

 Thanks,


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java, I would wait and give the W1000s a try with the Yamamoto before making any decisions.
 You may feel differently but I think they make an excellent combo.
 My own personal preference would be for the W1000s or W5000s if you want an AT headphone but my AD2000s dont have alot of hours and that could change. At this stage they'd be number 3 on my list of AT phones with the Yamamoto._

 

Decision time is a way off, due to my wallet not being co-operative, due to my car needing attention among other things, and seems I might have to buy it a new battery, as it was very reluctant to turn the motor this evening, due to the low temperature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't particularly want an AT headphone, but the time I spent with the W1000's I borrowed, I enjoyed, and am wondering if there is just "maybe" a better match for the Yamamoto's out there, i.e. , I'd rather buy one headphone rather than two or three, but what ever I check out, I keep on coming back to the W1000's or the W5000's, will get a pair of W5000's on loan in the not too distant future, so I will give those a listen to as well


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,


 IMO, good advice from El Hombre Lizard (aka Tuatara) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

_

 

Seems like it, as each try I make at finding another headphone, keeps returning me to where I started, i.e. with the W1000's or the W5000's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 

 Geeeeeeeeeez . . . and here I thought I was the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Guess Mom was wrong and I'm not that special after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















! 
 

Such is life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so they tell me ...


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't particularly want an AT headphone_

 

Why get a Yamamoto then?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why get a Yamamoto then?_

 

Because it is a very good amp in it's own right.

 Now don't get me wrong, all I am saying is that I am not married to the idea of getting AT-Woody phones for the Yamamoto, as I believe there are other phones that "might" have as good, or better sound with then, tho at this stage, it would seem that the AT Woody's are a match made in heaven, I am not closed to the idea that there might be alternative matches that are also as good.

 I don't have a problem with the W1000's I heard, but I just wonder if the headphone field for use with the Yammy's has been fully explored, I don't think so, but I am also not prepared to just buy and throw any phones at them, either blindly that is, that is a waste of time and effort that I don't have to spare.

 Before I buy my own AT-Woodies, I am going to wait for the pair that is out as a loan pair that I have been promised to come back from the guy who currently has them on loan, w5000's that is. Then I know that I will have a good combination. 

 Even if I think the cable of the W1000's I listened to last week is a little stiff and difficult to manage compared to my Senn 580's and that that same cable is a little micro phonic, and that the w1000's sat a little loose on my head, tho I do believe that can be remedied.


----------



## java

Just picked up the customs slip for the Yamamoto's, will collect them a little later.


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


 Just picked up the customs slip for the Yamamoto's, will collect them a little later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Good on you mate - looking forward to your observations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,



 Good on you mate - looking forward to your observations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


_

 

Well it has just gotten home, and it drives my ancient HD580 to awesome levels before it get close to 11 o' clock, 9 o' clock is already louder than I normally listen too, and it "ROCKS" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from a cold start ....


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


 Well it has just gotten home, and it drives my ancient HD580 to awesome levels before it get close to 11 o' clock, 9 o' clock is already louder than I normally listen too, and it "ROCKS" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from a cold start ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

If you like it now, wait till it's had a few nights of play on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is first piece of audio kit that had me turning it down as time went on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 How do you like the build quality - quite a looker in the flesh, isn't it 





 ??

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,



 If you like it now, wait till it's had a few nights of play on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is first piece of audio kit that had me turning it down as time went on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
_

 

The noise floor is gone missing, I have heard tape hiss on a track or two, that I had not heard it on, before, the sound is very much more focused, than my AA amp, vocals have textures they did not have previously. It is less sharp sounding than the AA, not that I thought it was bright (Rickie Lee Jones - Pop Pop), details have improved markedly, sound stage is deeper, not much bigger. Amp has now been on 3 hours. Must get my Tom Waits - Small Change cd ... Bass is deep, and very well controlled. 


  Quote:


 
 How do you like the build quality - quite a looker in the flesh, isn't it 





 ??

 

Build quality is very good, volume control is a little stiff, and my amp does not sit square, ie. one of it's feet/legs is a little shorter than the others, will fix that sometime, when I am not listening/using to the amp ...


----------



## Superpredator

Congrats java.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats java. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Many thanks, I am enjoying it tremendously ...

 It just occurred to me that I have not enjoyed my music as much, since just before I got married, and due to space constraints, of my new home, had to sell off my Apogee Stage speakers, tho I seem to equate the sound with my Senn HD 580's to be closer to the medium sized Magnaplanars I had, which I also enjoyed tremendously.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many thanks, I am enjoying it tremendously ...

 It just occurred to me that I have not enjoyed my music as much, since just before I got married, and due to space constraints, of my new home, had to sell off my Apogee Stage speakers, tho I seem to equate the sound with my Senn HD 580's to be closer to the medium sized Magnaplanars I had, which I also enjoyed tremendously._

 

Nice one. Hope you think the wait was worth it.


----------



## Icarium

Gratz man.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice one. Hope you think the wait was worth it._

 

Definitely!!!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gratz man._

 

Many thanks,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You still enjoying yours?


----------



## wower

Well, I have something new to add to this thread. 

 I have either done something really stupid or really smart. I pulled the trigger and ordered a HA-02. 

 I thought now would be a good time because for the next month I am busy with summer parties here in Japan and then I will be going home to Alberta for 16 days in August which will seriously cut into the wait time. If it doesn't come by Sept. I will start to get ancy. 

 I will be using it with my AD2000s sourced with a Marantz SA7001. Even the ICs are great Japanese Arcolinks. I will be getting the W1000 for kicks when I get the chance, online they're pretty reasonably priced here.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have something new to add to this thread. 

 I have either done something really stupid or really smart. I pulled the trigger and ordered a HA-02. 

 I thought now would be a good time because for the next month I am busy with summer parties here in Japan and then I will be going home to Alberta for 16 days in Auguest which will seriously cut into the wait time. If it doesn't come by Sept. I will start to get ancy. 

 I will be using it with my AD2000s sourced with a Marantz SA7001. Even the ICs are great Japanese Arcolinks. I will be getting the W1000 for kicks when I get the chance, online they're pretty reasonably priced._

 







 welcome to the club, smart move.


----------



## slwiser

I have also place a deposit on the HA-02 this week. I hope to get it, you know, some time. I am hoping it will mate well with my Ultrasone Edition 9s that come in at 40 ohm and 96dB sensitivity. And also I hope they will compliment my SS amp the AT-HA5000. I think the comparison will be interesting since the Yammy points toward SS and the HA5000 points toward a tuby sound. The HA5000 has lots of power though compared with the Yanny. That is my only concern. I love the looks and the uniqueness factor of having the legendary Yamamoto being the builder. I will certainty see (hear) anyway.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have something new to add to this thread. 

 I have either done something really stupid or really smart. I pulled the trigger and ordered a HA-02. 

 I thought now would be a good time because for the next month I am busy with summer parties here in Japan and then I will be going home to Alberta for 16 days in August which will seriously cut into the wait time. If it doesn't come by Sept. I will start to get ancy. 

 I will be using it with my AD2000s sourced with a Marantz SA7001. Even the ICs are great Japanese Arcolinks. I will be getting the W1000 for kicks when I get the chance, online they're pretty reasonably priced here._

 

Welcome to the club ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smart move I think ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should work very well with the AD2000's, am not familiar with the Arcolinks, but am awaiting Genesis Triton's.

 It is well worth the wait ...

 You will enjoy ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have also place a deposit on the HA-02 this week. I hope to get it, you know, some time. I am hoping it will mate well with my Ultrasone Edition 9s that come in at 40 ohm and 96dB sensitivity. And also I hope they will compliment my SS amp the AT-HA5000. I think the comparison will be interesting since the Yammy points toward SS and the HA5000 points toward a tuby sound. The HA5000 has lots of power though compared with the Yanny. That is my only concern. I love the looks and the uniqueness factor of having the legendary Yamamoto being the builder. I will certainty see (hear) anyway._

 

Well my Yammy is driving my HD 580's beautifully, it has forced me to order new interconnects, and I fear there-after I will have to buy a way better CD Transport and DAC , than what I currently have ... <sigh> very big money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think my current CD-Player is doing the Yammy justice, and then maybe some other headphones ...

 Must make a point of going around to my friend and borrowing the W1000's of his, and hopefully the loaned pair of W5000's should be in the post already ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 welcome to the club, smart move._

 

Might be worth starting a Yamamoto HA-02 owners registry/appreciation thread.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well my Yammy is driving my HD 580's beautifully, it has forced me to order new interconnects, and I fear there-after I will have to buy a way better CD Transport and DAC , than what I currently have ... <sigh> very big money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think my current CD-Player is doing the Yammy justice, and then maybe some other headphones ...

 Must make a point of going around to my friend and borrowing the W1000's of his, and hopefully the loaned pair of W5000's should be in the post already ..._

 

My UE9 should not be as hard to drive as your HD580s....What really finally got me was the impression that the Yammy made music alive again to some people. This is what my UE9s did compared with my ATH-W5000s, so this just might be a marriage made for each other. I think the UE9s have a eastern (oriental) sound to them which should mate with the Yammy very well as of course so does the W5000. Note that there was a rumor that the UE9 was a special edition just for the market in Japan. That was why some of the UE9s had numbers on them and then Ultrasone decided to enlarge that market to the world. I have a comparison of the UE9 with the ATH-W5000s on the big Ultrasone thread on page 177 (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=3521) if anyone would want to know what I saw in them compared with my ATH-W5000. I since have traded the W5000 for the most resent iMod and Super Cotton Doc plus a little. I still have my AT-HA5000 that is feeding my UE9 and I do love its sound match. Note a couple of years ago I also had the ATH-W1000 but sold it on my journey. So my journey does continue.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My UE9 should not be as hard to drive as your HD580s....What really finally got me was the impression that the Yammy made music alive again to some people. 
_

 


 Well the Yamamoto HA-02 starts driving the HD580's to ear splitting levels at around 11o' clock, it makes them open up, i.e. it grabs the HD580 drivers and "controls" them the same way a Krell muscle amp makes a speaker start and stop with authority. 

 When I got married I had to sell my Apogee Stages, no where near enough space in my current apartment for them to work. I replaced them with some decent sounding boxes, and listened to music mostly on my headphones.

 Got the Yamamoto, and now I am almost enjoying my music as much as I did before I got married. When I get my interconnect, it should improve further.

  Quote:


 
 This is what my UE9s did compared with my ATH-W5000s, so this just might be a marriage made for each other. I think the UE9s have a eastern (oriental) sound to them which should mate with the Yammy very well as of course so does the W5000. Note that there was a rumor that the UE9 was a special edition just for the market in Japan. That was why some of the UE9s had numbers on them and then Ultrasone decided to enlarge that market to the world. I have a comparison of the UE9 with the ATH-W5000s on the big Ultrasone thread on page 177 (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=3521) if anyone would want to know what I saw in them compared with my ATH-W5000. 
 

I have listened to this pair of HD 580's for the past 13-14 years, and always enjoyed their sound, even if I thought it lacking in certain areas. Then my friend bought HD600's and later the W1000's which I heard on my Audio Alchemy amp, and liked the sound and presentation, I have yet to hear them on the Yamamoto, but another head-fi'er has loaned me a pair of W5000's which should arrive next week. So I have some other cans to listen too and keep me occupied, and to give me a broader point of reference. Not that the Senn HD 580's sound bad at all, I like what the Yamamoto does to them a great deal, and cannot fault the sound, except occasionally I feel that the combination lacks a bit of "magic", which I attribute currently to my interconnect, (Van den Hull - The First - original version) and possibly my source ... time will tell ... , the interconnect has well known limitations to me, and this I know to be part of the lack of magic bit, but at this stage, I am not prepared to lay all the blame on their doorstep.

 The HD580's might not be the "ideal" match for the Yamamoto's but the Yamamoto is not at a disadvantage because of them. 

 If there is anything I'd at this stage like to hear them do, it would be to be a tad less neutral sounding, and a bit warmer instead.

 And they ROCK and SWING beautifully ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am enjoying them tremendously, despite my niggle, which I have, probably because the Audio Alchemy amp I am used is a warmish solid state design. The First interconnect, lacks dynamics, especially noticeable in the midrange, maybe because there is more music there.

 Hoping my comments make sense and are not confusing.


----------



## NoPants

damn I want to try these out...how are you guys getting in contact with the seller? email? I live in the states


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_damn I want to try these out...how are you guys getting in contact with the seller? email? I live in the states_

 

For the States, I believe;

 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
www.venushifi.com
 517-881-7753

 is the person to talk to ... , otherwise, this address will put you in contact with "shige-y@mh1.117.ne.jp" Mr Shige Yamamoto, like my friend and I did. We where quoted 8 weeks to dispatch, ended up being almost 14 weeks. No complaints tho.


----------



## java

Well, the sound is warming up a little, and the mid-range has also slightly more "expressive", male vocals are also almost what I expect them to be. The second day coolness seems to be gone, heading 50+ hours now. Still enjoying them tremendously.


----------



## slwiser

It is interesting that my Xin Reference has several times the power output of the Yammy, like 10x and my AT-HA5000 similar power available as my Xin. Based on the results of various users in this thread in that the Yammy can handle almost any headphone very well, it's output impedance must be near zero. What a zero impedance means is that the amplifier damping factor can be extremely high much like the old MacIntosh tube amps of legend in their control of speaker drivers; the Yammy must be able to control the headphone driver like none other. To get to near zero impedance takes a magician to design it.

 I love unique esoteric designs. My first choice for my first tube amp was the Berning microZOTL that I heard over the Washington DC meet this past weekend and when I went to order it they told me that production had stopped and that its replacement was going to be a year from now and that it's replacement would be around 5K$. The Berning design is a current amp where it matches output to its load. No matter what impedance the load has its current matching amp will drive it. The only other headphone amp that is like this is the Satri of Japan. FYI: http://www.tachyon.co.jp/~sichoya/bp/sca7511mk2/sca7511mk2.html and it very expensive.

 It is possible that the design of the Yammy is much like a current amp in how it handles the load on it but I doubt it. It is a design that achieves its design goals in its own unique way apparently. 

 You can't believe how much I am looking forward to getting my Yamamoto HA-02.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is interesting that my Xin Reference has several times the power output of the Yammy, like 10x and my AT-HA5000 similar power available as my Xin. Based on the results of various users in this thread in that the Yammy can handle almost any headphone very well, it's output impedance must be near zero. What a zero impedance means is that the amplifier damping factor can be extremely high much like the old MacIntosh tube amps of legend in their control of speaker drivers; the Yammy must be able to control the headphone driver like none other. To get to near zero impedance takes a magician to design it.

 I love unique esoteric designs. My first choice for my first tube amp was the Berning microZOTL that I heard over the Washington DC meet this past weekend and when I went to order it they told me that production had stopped and that its replacement was going to be a year from now and that it's replacement would be around 5K$. The Berning design is a current amp where it matches output to its load. No matter what impedance the load has its current matching amp will drive it. The only other headphone amp that is like this is the Satri of Japan. FYI: http://www.tachyon.co.jp/~sichoya/bp/sca7511mk2/sca7511mk2.html and it very expensive.
_

 

No idea about this ... sorry

  Quote:


 
 It is possible that the design of the Yammy is much like a current amp in how it handles the load on it but I doubt it. It is a design that achieves its design goals in its own unique way apparently. 

 You can't believe how much I am looking forward to getting my Yamamoto HA-02. 
 

I had read a few inferences that the Yammy magic is mostly due to their unique hand wound transformers, but transformers are something I know nothing about, someone, cannot remember who now, commented that transformers where Yamamoto's "specialty" ... , me, I don't have a clue at all, I just enjoy mine more as time goes by ...

 I listen between 7 - 9 o' clock, some CD's need a bit more volume than others, 10 o' clock is LOUD, much past that is way too LOUD to listen too, but no distortion at all during the short periods, I punished my ears. When it gets quiet at night, one just keeps on lowering the volume, with no easily discernible change to the sound stage or tone/timbre. 

 I also doubt that the fact that mine is a 240volt version makes any difference, would not make sense to me if that was the case.

 The only way I know that I can still improve the sound of the Yamamoto/HD580 combo is to use a top Classe transport and a Mark Levinson 360S DAC as source, so it scales somewhat further ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had read a few inferences that the Yammy magic is mostly due to their unique hand wound transformers, but transformers are something I know nothing about, someone, cannot remember who now, commented that transformers where Yamamoto's "specialty" ... , me, I don't have a clue at all, I just enjoy mine more as time goes by ..._

 

Yamamoto HA-02 closeup of its transformer from 6moons review: 







 Audio Technica AT-HA5000 close up of its transformer (my picture when I opened my unit):






 Do you see any family similarities? One more reason for the selection of the Yamamoto from my perspective.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yamamoto HA-02 closeup of its transformer from 6moons review: 

 Do you see any family similarities? One more reason for the selection of the Yamamoto from my perspective._

 

Very similar indeed ...


----------



## artears

I was only able to scan throughout the thread, since it is already 16 pages long and saw that some tried Yamamoto with W5000s and liked this combo a lot. My question is the following: Did you also have any chance to compare Yamamoto with HA5000s using W5000s? The pair I listened to had an amazing aireness and the amount of details was incredible (this is why I acquired W5000s -another pair- right after that auditioning). I read in some other thread that HA5000s can be a little bit clinical but can give you that sense. Now that I am using the internal amp in my Apogee Mini Dac, I feel like there is the need of better amping compared to my previous listening session. I would not say "no" to some additional bass, however I also want to get the additional aireness and amount of detail. Is HA5000 the best amp for W5000s in that regard? I read that Yamomoto adds bass, but can you provide some comments about the change that it makes to the amount of details and that wonderful feeling of aireness? I want to get as much as possible out of these cans without changing their sound signature too much, but polishing some of its weak points a bit, like the slight lack of lower end for example and at the same time emphasizing its strengths...


----------



## java

Cannot comment on either the HA-5000's nor the W5000's, as I have niether, nor have I heard /listened to them yet, tho I should have a loan pair of W5000's either Monday or Tuesday. But my experience with my HD580's compared to my speaker system is, that if a recording has bass, then the Yamamoto reproduces it accurately and controls it well. The treble region of the Yamamoto is open, and in no ways is it hash, strident, or otherwise unpleasant.


----------



## artears

Thanks. Could you post your impressions with W5000s, when they arrive? I'll appreciate that.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *artears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. Could you post your impressions with W5000s, when they arrive? I'll appreciate that._

 

Will do with pleasure ...


----------



## Icarium

You know lately I have experienced the hum issue with the Yamamoto. It's fricken terrible. It does go away if I turn it on and off though and only happen maybe once a week (I listen to it 5 days a week at work) but bleahhh. I guess if you don't have it with the w1000 that's a good thing.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know lately I have experienced the hum issue with the Yamamoto. It's fricken terrible. It does go away if I turn it on and off though and only happen maybe once a week (I listen to it 5 days a week at work) but bleahhh. I guess if you don't have it with the w1000 that's a good thing._

 


 The W5000s are the only phones I pick up any hum with on the Yamamoto but I've never considered it intrusive when music is playing in fact it seems to disappear.
 It doesn't seem to get any louder with an increase in volume either.
 For my own purposes lowering the gain on the volume control would be a good idea as I never get past 9 oclock with any of my current headphones.
 When I ordered my Meier Opera Jan lowered the gain on that to avoid any hum issues and give me a better range with the volume pot.

 Having said that I dont think the Yamamoto hum is a volume/gain issue but sounds more like noise I get from my Mapletree which Lloyd has put down to possible vibration in the transformer laminations.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yamamoto HA-02 closeup of its transformer from 6moons review: 






 Audio Technica AT-HA5000 close up of its transformer (my picture when I opened my unit):






 Do you see any family similarities? One more reason for the selection of the Yamamoto from my perspective._

 

I wouldn't be suprised if there was a degree of outsourcing and cooperation between the two.
 I'd love to hear an HA5000, almost talked myself into one a couple of months back but having to add a stepdown transformer would mean even more clutter in my already overcrowded room.
 No one has yet done a direct comparison between the amps as far as I can remember.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't be suprised if there was a degree of outsourcing and cooperation between the two.
 I'd love to hear an HA5000, almost talked myself into one a couple of months back but having to add a stepdown transformer would mean even more clutter in my already overcrowded room.
 No one has yet done a direct comparison between the amps as far as I can remember._

 

If you are in the US with 117 volt system you do not need a step down transformer for the HA5000. Elephas as I understand it, does not use one. I have one on mine just for insurance.


----------



## Icarium

I still hear it somewhat when music is playing sometimes. But yeah it doesnt decrease or increase with the volume dial. It


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are in the US with 117 volt system you do not need a step down transformer for the HA5000. Elephas as I understand it, does not use one. I have one on mine just for insurance._

 

Nope. 240V plus.
 My Pure AV shows around 242-245V most of the time.
 Hope you'll have time to do a comparison at some stage, should be interesting.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still hear it somewhat when music is playing sometimes. But yeah it doesnt decrease or increase with the volume dial. It_

 

Plugged the RS1s in a few minutes back just to recheck and I get nothing until around 12 oclock(never been near there for listening,even with the 701s) and then there's a slight increase all the way round to full volume but its still very, very faint.
 Others may find it more distracting but I dont have bats ears so no problem.


----------



## Icarium

Well like I said its only an issue like once a week at most usually its non existent I don't know what sets it off those rare times it happens. Usually the amp is quite solid. 

 Edit: Ah also I'm not talking about the distortion/hum that all amps exhibit at some point in the upper half of a volume dial's radius... this is normal with pretty much every amp (i never have had to turn my dial past 8-9 o clock). What I am describing isn't that but a hum/buzz that is everpresent even when the volume dial is allll the way down (To 6 oclock or off whatever). This happens very rarely but is definitely present when it does happen but goes away when you turn the amp on and off and doesn't come back for weeks at a time sometimes. I have only noticed it with w5000s which I have noticed gave off a hum sometimes depending the placement of the cord and light pressure (Think pressure from its on weight on your arm or shoulder). I would have thought that this isn't the amp but my own headphones if others hadn't mentioned experiencing this elsewhere in the thread.


----------



## java

Icarium:

 For starters, "A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY", may it be a day of gentle rest and contentment. Head-Fi's main panel tipped me off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!!!

 During the short while I had the W1000's I noticed that they would make a crackling type of sound if the cable moved a certain way, but this puzzles me, as it is something I could not produce on demand.

 Will check this with the W5000's when they arrive, and again when I get the W1000's again


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Icarium:

 For starters, "A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY", may it be a day of gentle rest and contentment. Head-Fi's main panel tipped me off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!!

 During the short while I had the W1000's I noticed that they would make a crackling type of sound if the cable moved a certain way, but this puzzles me, as it is something I could not produce on demand.

 Will check this with the W5000's when they arrive, and again when I get the W1000's again_

 

With both my W1000 and W5000 as well as my A900LTD I found that they would have static build-up and every once in a while I would get shocked. Mostly during the winter months when it is dryer. I have not noticed this as much with other headphones.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With both my W1000 and W5000 as well as my A900LTD I found that they would have static build-up and every once in a while I would get shocked. Mostly during the winter months when it is dryer. I have not noticed this as much with other headphones._

 

Ah, that could be it, as it is now winter here, and as you say, dryer, and if it is static, there should be a solution on getting rid of it before it builds up enough that it needs to discharge ...

 BTW: Not heard any hum on my Yamamoto yet ... <touches wood>


----------



## slwiser

No one has posted this part of the review on 6moons by Sargan which compares the W1000 and Yamamoto HA-02 with his K1000 and Nelson Pass FirstWatt F1 setup which is found in the last paragraph:

 "_[size=x-small]*PS: *......What I can tell you for sure is how it compares to my AKG K-1000s with their hard-wired Stefan AudioArt tail run off a Nelson Pass FirstWatt F1 preceded by a Wyetech Labs Jade preamp. The Yamamoto/W1000 combo is far more psychedelic. Its contrasts and tone colors are like Panasonic's BlueRay demo I witnessed at the Poland Audio Show. By comparison, my other setup is leaner and whiter - very accurate, very resolved, an ideal monitoring tool yet with all audiophile complaints removed due to the replacement wiring and the tube preamp preceding the current-source amp. The AKG rig is day-light business, the audio-technica setup a night-time affair. And having the two stimulates and satisfies both brain hemispheres. But for pleasure listening, it's a beyond-brainer. The Yamamoto system rules.:"[/size]_


----------



## KurtW

I just fired up my HA-02 yesterday. It sounds very good right out of the box. Does anyone have any comments on any changes with time? I'm burning mine in when I'm not listening to it. With the L3000 I haven't noticed any hum, although I was expecting to based on comments from others.

  Quote:


 My first choice for my first tube amp was the Berning microZOTL that I heard over the Washington DC meet this past weekend and when I went to order it they told me that production had stopped and that its replacement was going to be a year from now and that it's replacement would be around 5K$. The Berning design is a current amp where it matches output to its load. 
 

The MicroZOTL has been my reference amp for many years now, especially after rolling the tubes. It sounds good with both high and low impedance phones, but it is optimized for low impedance and distortion measurements show this to be the case. 

 Naturally I was curious how the Yammy compared, even though it was brand new. They sound similar, but the Yammy has a bit looser bass and does not have quite the spaciousness of the ZOTL. I'm waiting on more hours on the Yammy before I do any more comparisons.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just fired up my HA-02 yesterday. It sounds very good right out of the box. Does anyone have any comments on any changes with time? I'm burning mine in when I'm not listening to it. With the L3000 I haven't noticed any hum, although I was expecting to based on comments from others.



 The MicroZOTL has been my reference amp for many years now, especially after rolling the tubes. It sounds good with both high and low impedance phones, but it is optimized for low impedance and distortion measurements show this to be the case. 

 Naturally I was curious how the Yammy compared, even though it was brand new. They sound similar, but the Yammy has a bit looser bass and does not have quite the spaciousness of the ZOTL. I'm waiting on more hours on the Yammy before I do any more comparisons._

 

Do you have any pictures of the inside of your microZOTL? I would love to see some close-up. 

 One more observation about the Yamamoto HA-02 and that is the way the Yamamoto attaches to its wood top plate remains me of the Altman Attraction DAC.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MicroZOTL has been my reference amp for many years now, especially after rolling the tubes. It sounds good with both high and low impedance phones, but it is optimized for low impedance and distortion measurements show this to be the case. 

 Naturally I was curious how the Yammy compared, even though it was brand new. They sound similar, but the Yammy has a bit looser bass and does not have quite the spaciousness of the ZOTL. I'm waiting on more hours on the Yammy before I do any more comparisons._

 

I'll definitely be interested in hearing how you think they compare. The MicroZOTL was on my desirable list about a year ago but at the time it was more money than I wanted to spend. Funny that I'm now spending nearly double on a Yammy. It's unfortunate that the ZOTL isn't being made anymore. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KurtW

You can see some ZOTL pictures on the Silicon Valley meet thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=250954


----------



## slwiser

I can't see to clearly into it with that one picture.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *artears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. Could you post your impressions with W5000s, when they arrive? I'll appreciate that._

 

Just finished listening to the W5000's for an hour or so, and I think they are brilliant headphones with only one failing, i.e. that is they are somewhat "sterile" sounding, on both instruments and voice, just gone back to my 580's and they have a much more "natural" sound, listening to Maria Callas, has just highlighted this clearly.

 Edit:

 I suspect what I call "sterile" others on Head-Fi call "bright", for me bright is when the treble is harsh, edgy, or etched, and as a result fatiguing, where as the W5000's just make me/allow me to loose interest.


----------



## SK138

Ask and ye shall receive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is detail inside pictures of my microZOTL: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...86&postcount=1

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have any pictures of the inside of your microZOTL? I would love to see some close-up._


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ask and ye shall receive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is detail inside pictures of my microZOTL: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...86&postcount=1_

 

Thanks for the internal pictures of the Berning..it is such a unique design, even more so now that it is out of production.


----------



## mikeg

I've been trying to contact Brian at Venus HI-Fi for over a week, without success. He hasn't answered e-mails or phone messages. Anyone know why he's out of touch?


----------



## KurtW

I had some delay getting a response from Brian when I wanted to order mine, so I ended up getting it from these guys and was happy with the price and service:

 Koji Wakabayashi
 EIFL Corporation
 1-8 Fujimi 2 Chome Sayama City
 Saitama Pref.350-1306 Japan
 TEL +81(0)4-2956-1178
 FAX +81(0)4-2950-1667
 E-mail info@eifl.co.jp
 Website http://www.eifl.co.jp/


----------



## mikeg

Unfortunately, I didn't know that Koji sells this item. I bought a new R10 from him, and his service was excellent. As for Brian, at Venus Hi-Fi, I already paid him for the Yamamoto HA-02 in full (i.e., $975), and now I don't seem to be able to get in touch with him through either phone calls, voice messages, or e-mail. He's been totally out of touch for more than a week. He doesn't answer the phone, he doesn't call back, and he doesn't answer e-mails. It's a disappointing way of doing business. Anyone else have this experiece with Venus Hi-Fi?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had some delay getting a response from Brian when I wanted to order mine, so I ended up getting it from these guys and was happy with the price and service:

 Koji Wakabayashi
 EIFL Corporation
 1-8 Fujimi 2 Chome Sayama City
 Saitama Pref.350-1306 Japan
 TEL +81(0)4-2956-1178
 FAX +81(0)4-2950-1667
 E-mail info@eifl.co.jp
 Website http://www.eifl.co.jp/_


----------



## Icarium

Yeah I had periods of time where I couldn't get in touch with him. He always got back to me in the end after a peppering of emails though.


----------



## Superpredator

I had a decent experience with Brian. We tried to get in touch several times over a week period but I apparently made a typo in the number I provided to him--my fault. He was off for some time during the week of July 4th, so he ended up calling on a Sunday night to take my order (after asking if that would be okay via e-mail). I have no complaints.


----------



## mikeg

Brian called me today, and explained that he had a major medical problem with a parent. I am now fully satisfied with his response to to my concern, and I look forward to receiving my Yamamoto HA-02 amp. from Brian.


----------



## sabes

Brian's been great with me, and best of all, MY YAMMY ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## GarryH

Sabes,

  Quote:


 Brian's been great with me, and best of all, MY YAMMY ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Good for you - In a sign of respect, we'll leave you two alone to get better acquanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dont' take too long now - we're expecting impressions asap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sabes,



 Good for you - In a sign of respect, we'll leave you two alone to get better acquanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Garry_


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sabes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brian's been great with me, and best of all, MY YAMMY ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

May it give you as much and more enjoyment that I am getting from mine, and if your smiley is an indication of what phones you have, then you have the best I have heard from the Yamamoto. Loaner pair of HD 650's on the way.

 Welcome to the club!

 ENJOY!!!

 Russell


----------



## sabes

kids are with grandparents for the weekend, wife is working = perfect opportunity to be anti-social and put the 650's on for a few hours. timing is everything!!


----------



## NoPants

do any of the yamamoto users have extensive experience with tubes that can recommend alternatives that are similar in sound? or is this so unique that I must sell my organs to own it =p


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do any of the yamamoto users have extensive experience with tubes that can recommend alternatives that are similar in sound? or is this so unique that I must sell my organs to own it =p_

 

I don't think this one built for tube rolling. It has etched on the top WE408A so be very careful if you attempt this.

 If I misunderstood you question forgive me...


----------



## NoPants

er I meant other tube amplifiers**


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sabes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kids are with grandparents for the weekend, wife is working = perfect opportunity to be anti-social and put the 650's on for a few hours. timing is everything!!_

 

Great when it works out like that.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do any of the yamamoto users have extensive experience with tubes that can recommend alternatives that are similar in sound? or is this so unique that I must sell my organs to own it =p_

 

I don't think it has much in the way of tube rolling options as it will only use 408A/6028 tubes and I don't think their is a great variety that fit in that category ... will be looking into that aspect, but my efforts so far have not indicated much scope for tube rolling.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_er I meant other tube amplifiers**_

 

Errrr ... now I don't understand ... <sigh>


----------



## slwiser

^I am thinking the question is: What other tube amps have a similar sound as the Yamamoto HA-02? and what tubes would they have to use to get to that sound?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^I am thinking the question is: What other tube amps have a similar sound as the Yamamoto HA-02? and what tubes would they have to use to get to that sound?_

 

Ah! that makes a whole heap more sense of his post.

 Hmmm ... none that I can think of, possibly the EAR amp, maybe a singlepower extreme ... , but then I have heard neither, and I believe they all cost a heap more ...

 I have a suspicion that for what the Yamamotos give, they might be regarded as being "under priced" or undervalued. Also included in that suspicion is that they are possibly among the best dynamic headphone amps around ...


----------



## java

I heard the Yamamoto with a Classe transport and Mark Levinson 360S DAC via Genesis Triton interconnect with W5000, W1000, HD580's and HD600's the other evening.

 The W5000's where judged to be very good headphone's, but having a subtractive nature to their sound. The W1000's where judged similarly but where preferred to the W5000 by 2 of the 7 listeners present. I was not one of those, I think the W5000's are better phones than the W1000's on the test system.

 The HD580's where judged by all as being better than the Audio Technica phones and almost as good as the HD 600's which where judged the better phones, mainly due to the Senns more natural/organic sound signature and by 5 of the seven listeners, the HD600s where thought to have a higher resolving ability than the W5000/1000. Due to unfortunate circumstances the bloke who was supposed to bring HD650's did not pitch, so they will have to wait for another occasion.

 Also found a CD that has a very good soundstage/presentation on headphones and high-end hi-fi system "Marianne Faithfull - Blazing Away" on the Island label 842 794-2 (CID 9957)"


----------



## GarryH

NoPants,

  Quote:


 do any of the yamamoto users have extensive experience with tubes that can recommend alternatives that are similar in sound? or is this so unique that I must sell my organs to own it =p 
 

That's an easy one . . . say 

Sayonara 

to your organs! Hey, wait a second here . . . something just hit me . . . a guy by the name of "No Pants" offering to sell his organs . . . this is a family friendly site - that's just not cricket mate 








 ! 

 Seriously though, back to your question . . . Slwiser & Java are correct in that the Yammy is more or less designed specifically with the WE408A in mind. Yamamoto San chose to voice the amp around this tube based on its clarity, low noise, and high degree of resolution despite its relatively low output (although its power is sufficient for headphones). One other good thing to note - as this tube was orginally produced for telecom, there seems to be relative abundance of these tubes . . . thus, no worries should you need replacement.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ One other good thing to note - as this tube was orginally produced for telecom, there seems to be relative abundance of these tubes . . . thus, no worries should you need replacement.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Researching (called Goggling) the WE408A over the last couple of days has indicated that the WE408A tubes are very long lasting, like >10000 hours with some known to have gone 35000 hours if you can imagine that!

 My setup will have the Yamamoto in the location of the AT-HA5000 below in my sig. I have ordered a Mapletree LR-1 line router in order to have my Lavry feed any of my three amps when I get all of them. My LR-1 is to have 4 inputs and 3 outputs. Here is a link to my proposed system layout:


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Researching (called Goggling) the WE408A over the last couple of days has indicated that the WE408A tubes are very long lasting, like >10000 hours with some known to have gone 35000 hours if you can imagine that!

 My setup will have the Yamamoto in the location of the AT-HA5000 below in my sig. I have ordered a Mapletree LR-1 line router in order to have my Lavry feed any of my three amps when I get all of them. My LR-1 is to have 4 inputs and 3 outputs. Here is a link to my proposed system layout: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The LR1 is a godsend in my system. I run 2 inputs and 4 out, couldn't manage without it.

 Re the 408A tubes, I do have a pair of GE variants that I've tried but couldn't honestly say that I noticed any differences that couldn't be put down to wishful thinking or imagination.
 I was interested to know whether the tubes had to be a matched pair or not and asked that question of Mr Yamamoto who refered me to Venus HiFi. Never had a reply on that.

 However with Yamamoto stating in the instruction sheet that up to 7 years can be expected from a set in the HA-02 I think the 5 matched prs I have will see me out well and truely.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I
 The HD580's where judged by all as being better than the Audio Technica phones and almost as good as the HD 600's which where judged the better phones, mainly due to the Senns more natural/organic sound signature and by 5 of the seven listeners, the HD600s where thought to have a higher resolving ability than the W5000/1000. (CID 9957)"_

 


 Which shows what an inexact art/science recommending hifi gear to others is.
 I've spent long periods with 3 different pairs of H650s(2 recabled) and found them uninvolving and veiled. Boring world if we all agreed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'd like to try a pair now with the Yamamoto but dont have access to any at this stage.

 Has anyone tried DT880s with the HA-02?


----------



## slwiser

Here is the link to the reference to the life of the 408A tubes:

http://db.audioasylum.com/cgi/m.mpl?...be&r=&session=


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which shows what an inexact art/science recommending hifi gear to others is.
 I've spent long periods with 3 different pairs of H650s(2 recabled) and found them uninvolving and veiled. Boring world if we all agreed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'd like to try a pair now with the Yamamoto but dont have access to any at this stage.
_

 

Have you ever listened to big Maggie or Apogee loudspeakers, with top of the range Krell amplification, With a Thorens Reference Turntable SME V arm Van den Hull GrassHopper, via a Genesis pre-amp, and Classse's top trannsport and a Mark Levinson 360 S DAC and then to Senns on a Yamamoto connected to the above? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Quote:


 
 Has anyone tried DT880s with the HA-02? 
 

Am wondering whether I should go to the trouble of getting a loan pair of Denon D5000's to listen too, am returning the W5000's later this week.

 If I can get my paws on a pair of DT880's, I'll let you all know ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which shows what an inexact art/science recommending hifi gear to others is.
 I've spent long periods with 3 different pairs of H650s(2 recabled) and found them uninvolving and veiled. Boring world if we all agreed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'd like to try a pair now with the Yamamoto but don't have access to any at this stage._

 


 Do yourself a favour and beg/borrow/steal a pair of Senns, then Listen to the notes of a guitar, flute, chello and lastly Maria Calla's voice on Opera, and you might begin to understand ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Senns demand very capable amplification, using them with less is an exercise in masochism ...


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...but having a subtractive nature to their sound..._

 

@java

 Sorry for getting back a bit late. Things are a bit crazy over here. I was just hoping you could eleborate on what you mean by "subtractive sound"? I haven't come across that expression before in head-fi-dom and was hoping to learn something new. I'm trying to go completely Japanese with my rig so I think it's a sin to plug the Senns to the yammy. Glad to here it was a success though! (e.i. The universe didn't implode.)


----------



## GarryH

Wower,

  Quote:


 I'm trying to go completely Japanese with my rig so I think it's a sin to plug the Senns to the yammy. 
 

I looked it up - yes, in I Ludicrous 4:24 it states that is a sin to go with the Senns and the Yammy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . now pray for forgiveness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!

 Seriously though, the Senns sounds fine with the Yammy, IMO, the ATHs just sound better and are voiced to extract the lush midrange on tap with the Yammy. Guess it all comes down to taste.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@java

 Sorry for getting back a bit late. Things are a bit crazy over here. I was just hoping you could eleborate on what you mean by "subtractive sound"? I haven't come across that expression before in head-fi-dom and was hoping to learn something new. I'm trying to go completely Japanese with my rig so I think it's a sin to plug the Senns to the yammy. Glad to here it was a success though! (e.i. The universe didn't implode.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Musical notes have a "leading edge" then the full note the note decays ...

 You pluck a guitar string, or hit a piano key, first you hear a soft edge to the note then the note, and then that note decays or fades ...

 A note is not a square with sharply defined edges where it starts and stops. It builds up gradually forms it's body and then decays or fades.

 Now with the W5000's that build up and decay/fade on the notes is mostly missing, also on closely miked guitar/cello with the Senn's I can hear the "box" resonate, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which I miss with the W5000's.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I.E. the W5000's subtract/loose/discard those resonances/harmonics ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thus causing them to be clinically "scrubbed clean" or lean sounding, some might say they are analytical, but I don't think they are as they do have "feeling", but just loose some of the "emotive" content of the music ...
 They are very good cans, and if that type of sound appeals to you, they will be difficult to beat ...

 Hoping this is not further confusing the issue ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wower,



 I looked it up - yes, in I Ludicrous 4:24 it states that is a sin to go with the Senns and the Yammy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . now pray for forgiveness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!

 Seriously though, the Senns sounds fine with the Yammy, IMO, the ATHs just sound better and are voiced to extract the lush midrange on tap with the Yammy. Guess it all comes down to taste.
_

 

Ludicrous 3:23 says it is a sin to quote it (the book) "out of context" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 AND

 Ludicrous 5:35 says we are all cast in the same mould, but each is unique ...

 Therefore you are correct when it comes to the bit about ... taste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Whatever you plug into your Yammy, ENJOY!!! as it will be good.


----------



## wower

I think we all know its all good eh; now that the HK and S. Africa people are all over the head-fi this time of day. Using JAVA's description - which I would have worded differently for the same phenomenon - means I really should like the senns over ATs (I'm big on leading edge dynamics). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Why do you enjoy confusing me?? Why are you making my life so difficult!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Breath wower. I just need to listen to Bob Dylan with my AD2000s and tubes, then I'll calm down.

 In other news, tomorrow I leave Hokkaido for two weeks in Alberta with family and friends, that is the perfect what to wait for a yammy!!!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@java

 I'm trying to go completely Japanese with my rig so I think it's a sin to plug the Senns to the yammy. Glad to here it was a success though! (e.i. The universe didn't implode.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think that there is a great deal of merit, in going for an all Japanese rig, part of the reason I got both AT phones to listen too, but the W5000's came close, but ultimately made second place, don't know about other good Japanese cans, but I'd be willing to give them a try if I can get hold of them.

 As I see it, there are 2 approaches to high-end sound - western way - (mega-watt amps and inefficient speakers) and the - Japanese way - (single digit watt amps and highly efficient speakers) ..... 2 very different roads to reach the same goal.

 And due to my situation (very limited space), I believe the Japanese way to better fit. If I could read Japanese, believe me, I'd be trawling the Japanese hi-fi/head-fi forums, with a vengeance ... 

 When I got married I had to sell my Apogee Stages, still got my amps, but even if I dedicated my current lounge/dining room to the Stages, it would not have sufficient space for them to give of their best .... <sigh> ... such is life ...

 So these days, head-fi rules ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am very grateful that I can once again enjoy my music listening experience without reserve ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we all know its all good eh; now that the HK and S. Africa people are all over the head-fi this time of day. Using JAVA's description - which I would have worded differently for the same phenomenon - means I really should like the senns over ATs (I'm big on leading edge dynamics). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

The Senn's are a little "darker" than the AT's ... their Germanic heritage ...
 Which might affect how you like them ...

  Quote:


 Why do you enjoy confusing me?? Why are you making my life so difficult!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Not my intention to confuse you, just reporting my findings/experiences ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Breath wower. I just need to listen to Bob Dylan with my AD2000s and tubes, then I'll calm down.

 In other news, tomorrow I leave Hokkaido for two weeks in Alberta with family and friends, that is the perfect what to wait for a yammy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

May you enjoy you vacation, and return home safely ... , to find the Yammy's have arrived ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we all know its all good eh; now that the HK and S. Africa people are all over the head-fi this time of day. Using JAVA's description - which I would have worded differently for the same phenomenon - means I really should like the senns over ATs (I'm big on leading edge dynamics). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

Heck, you are in Japan, when you get your Yammy, and hopefully before, do some research and see if there are any other good Japanese headphones besides the AT's ...


----------



## wower

Stax are the other option, being 40% cheaper than what I could pick them up in Canada for. I also saw a pair of L3000 just sitting there behind glass in Sapporo waiting to be bought; not by me, of course, at >200,000 YEN.

 What I pick up about Japanese audio is that they are not quick to use imported gear unless they are a serious brand collector. Big speakers aren't really made in Japan either because of space restrictions so one kind of has to go out of country for that as well.

 That's why I want an all Japanese based system because it was all designed using other Japanese gear. One can't really go wrong IMO.

 It was nice chatting Japanese hi-fi. I have to go for a run soon...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stax are the other option, being 40% cheaper than what I could pick them up in Canada for. I also saw a pair of L3000 just sitting there behind glass in Sapporo waiting to be bought; not by me, of course, at >200,000 YEN._

 

YOOUCH!!! ... very heavy wallet territory .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 What I pick up about Japanese audio is that they are not quick to use imported gear unless they are a serious brand collector. Big speakers aren't really made in Japan either because of space restrictions so one kind of has to go out of country for that as well. 
 

That is very understandable ...

  Quote:


 That's why I want an all Japanese based system because it was all designed using other Japanese gear. One can't really go wrong IMO. 
 

Well, that is my feeling mostly as well, the AT's came close, but did not quite make the grade, maybe I should take the loaner pair of Denon D5000's that are on offer, as I have not found any reports on them being used with a Yamamoto HA-02, tho by all reports so far, my feeling is they are not going to be worth it. Japanese phones, made in China (?)

  Quote:


 It was nice chatting Japanese hi-fi. I have to go for a run soon... my blog is hear: wower.blogspot.com 
 

Will have a look, tho I am not much into "blogging"


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine does say "Pilot Lump" on it instead of "Pilot Lamp" but otherwise is perfect ;p_

 

My HA-02 has this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine arrived a week and a bit ago after ordering it on 21st April (so, roughly 3 months) and I quickly tried it with my W5000 and L3000.

 The sound was very good, though without any burn in, I could tell the W5000 were happier with it than the L3000. There was a lot of impact as it emphasised certain areas in these phones that I wasn't used to with the DHA3000 'reference' amp I had been using.

 Trying it with a pair of Darth Vaders (modded Beyer 770's) that had also just arrived, made for a much more entertaining sound. The bass put out by this combination verges on the queasy. Brilliant for rock / dance - better in fact that my all AT setup.

 The Yammy is certainly a beast behind its beautiful exterior, but I feel that it needs time before it can become more refined and even-handed.

 I couldn't wait any longer and moved it to over as my work rig. The superior sound insulation that it provides in my open plan office is brilliant and the sheer quality over my previous Doge / AKG 271S is very noticeable.

 Lots of my co-workers have been admiring the amp.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My HA-02 has this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine arrived a week and a bit ago after ordering it on 21st April (so, roughly 3 months) and I quickly tried it with my W5000 and L3000.

 The sound was very good, though without any burn in, I could tell the W5000 were happier with it than the L3000. There was a lot of impact as it emphasised certain areas in these phones that I wasn't used to with the DHA3000 'reference' amp I had been using.
 ._

 

I hadn't even noticed the pilot lump bit until someone pointed it out, seems they all have it.
 I've had my amp around 6 months now and feel that it has definitely improved with time. While I haven't set out to do any definitive comparisons over that period, each time I turn it on it continues to suprise me with control and impact much better than I remember from initial use.
 I'm currently getting some hours up on the Meier Opera using the AD2000s which are starting to sound pretty good, must switch them back over to the Yamamoto next week and have another listen to that combo, right now I prefer them to the W5000s for alot of recordings.


----------



## NoPants

damn must wait a week before pulling the trigger then...HA-02 + AD2000 is in my sights as my standalone setup.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_damn must wait a week before pulling the trigger then...HA-02 + AD2000 is in my sights as my standalone setup._

 

No, go ahead and order one, Yamamoto is supposed to be getting a handle on delivery. We will see when I get mine. We need more of them around for impressions.


----------



## NoPants

well I'm also looking into a singlepower mini, which is why I'm waiting on others' impressions, but this woodwork is pretty hypnotic haha


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well I'm also looking into a singlepower mini, which is why I'm waiting on others' impressions, but this woodwork is pretty hypnotic haha_

 

I see you have as a target the microZOTL. To me that would be a keeper if I ever got one. Very special design and now out of production.


----------



## NoPants

so special that no one wants to give it up haha


----------



## minivan

thanks to you people's corruption, i had join the bandwagon and ordered one myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the local dealer said the minimum wait is 2 months, meanwhile i will just have to console myself with the yamamoto ha-2 picture as my desktop background pic


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks to you people's corruption, i had join the bandwagon and ordered one myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the local dealer said the minimum wait is 2 months, meanwhile i will just have to console myself with the yamamoto ha-2 picture as my desktop background pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

CORRUPTION!!! ... *NO WAYS*, just positive responses and very happy people here.
 The Yamamoto is not only a unique looking amp, it is a very good amp in it's own right, and it can drive Senn 580/600's with aplomb which says something - see my sig.

 Others prefer ATH-W1000's or W5000's which I have found to be very good phones especially the W5000's, but I have found both to be a little lean sounding i.e. the leading edges of notes are scrubbed clean - micro dynamics are missing. ( I listen to a lot of "acoustically recorded" music/instruments/vocals )

 Both AT phones sound better than the Senns when played out of my less capable Audio Alchemy, which is not as neutral as the Yamamoto, which helps them a little ... 

 And you are copying my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , not that I mind really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... , now that I have mine, it is time to change it, but I have yet to find a suitable replacement.


----------



## SK138

Berning microZOTL is very special. I would never give it up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so special that no one wants to give it up haha_


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Berning microZOTL is very special. I would never give it up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I tell your wife you have it you might be forced to give it up.


----------



## tuatara

After a few months my one and only complaint about the Yamamoto concerns the volume gain. I wish it had a hi/low switch like the Opera or an easy way to lower it internally.
 Using AT and Grado phones I never get past 9 o'clock with the volume and it would be nice to have slightly more control over a bigger sweep. This would possibly help with the hum that comes with some phones.

 With the Opera Jan lowered the gain for me which means I can run around 11/12 along with better control over small adjustments.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a few months my one and only complaint about the Yamamoto concerns the volume gain. I wish it had a hi/low switch like the Opera or an easy way to lower it internally.
 Using AT and Grado phones I never get past 9 o'clock with the volume and it would be nice to have slightly more control over a bigger sweep. This would possibly help with the hum that comes with some phones.

 With the Opera Jan lowered the gain for me which means I can run around 11/12 along with better control over small adjustments._

 

I have noticed the same here even using Senn HD580/600 phones ....


----------



## slwiser

I remember reading somewhere that the Yamamoto HA-02 requires on 0.6 volts input for full output. This 0.6 volts seems low to me. I have attempted to find this reference again but have not been able to do so. This may be a bad memory of mine. Normally a CD player has 2 volts and a small portable 1 volt. So if the 0.6 volts is true this is one very sensitive unit. One reason I am going to reset some jumpers inside my Lavry before I plug it in. The Lavry comes balance output setting which is 6 dB higher than the unbalanced setting. Since I do have the Lavry, it essentially will operate as a pre-amp anyway. I just don't want to overdrive the unit to much.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember reading somewhere that the Yamamoto HA-02 requires on 0.6 volts input for full output. This 0.6 volts seems low to me. I have attempted to find this reference again but have not been able to do so. This may be a bad memory of mine. Normally a CD player has 2 volts and a small portable 1 volt. So if the 0.6 volts is true this is one very sensitive unit. One reason I am going to reset some jumpers inside my Lavry before I plug it in. The Lavry comes balance output setting which is 6 dB higher than the unbalanced setting. Since I do have the Lavry, it essentially will operate as a pre-amp anyway. I just don't want to overdrive the unit to much._

 

Not seen any such information, tho my CD player has 2 outputs, it might be worth checking which has a lower output ...


----------



## slwiser

Is there a difference in how the two inputs on the Yamamoto sound for volume level? One has an ID for CD and the other for Aux. The Aux may be setup for a lower voltage in and therefore provide more control for you. This is just a shot in the dark. With the portable cable supplied and the discussion on the Yamamoto site, I thought maybe this could be the case.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a difference in how the two inputs on the Yamamoto sound for volume level? One has an ID for CD and the other for Aux. The Aux may be setup for a lower voltage in and therefore provide more control for you. This is just a shot in the dark. With the portable cable supplied and the discussion on the Yamamoto site, I thought maybe this could be the case._

 

That had not yet occurred to me to try, thanks for the thought, will test later ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a difference in how the two inputs on the Yamamoto sound for volume level? One has an ID for CD and the other for Aux. The Aux may be setup for a lower voltage in and therefore provide more control for you. This is just a shot in the dark. With the portable cable supplied and the discussion on the Yamamoto site, I thought maybe this could be the case._

 

Hmmm .... , neither the second output on the CD player nor the AUX on the Yamamoto does much for volume levels ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CD and AUX on the Yamamoto sound the same volume wise


----------



## slwiser

At least we know that now. Thanks.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At least we know that now. Thanks._

 

Was worth the try ...


----------



## KurtW

Fing, I would be interested in hearing more about what you think about the L3000 on the DHA3000 vs the Yammy. To me the Yammy doesn't control the bass very well on the L3000. The Yammy did make the Grado HP2 sound pretty nice though.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fing, I would be interested in hearing more about what you think about the L3000 on the DHA3000 vs the Yammy. To me the Yammy doesn't control the bass very well on the L3000. The Yammy did make the Grado HP2 sound pretty nice though._

 

KurtW

 When you get your Yamamoto make sure you share a comparison between it and your microZOTL. I may never own a microZOTL but I sure would like to know how they compare.


----------



## venushifi

Hello again!

 Having skimmed through the last few pages in this thread, I wanted to offer some additional bits of information about the HA-02:

 1) Although Western Electric tubes are often considered to be "exotic," don't be worried about the Yamamoto's use of the WE 408A - this tube is not only widely available (a vendor recently offered to sell me 3000+ NOS WE 408As!), but it remains extremely affordable (typically less than US$10 a pop), and is very robust (expect several years of tube life, assuming that you use the amp a couple of hours every day).

 2) Also, it is not necessary to get hand-matched pairs of 408A tubes for the HA-02 to sound its best. That being said, though, I would recommend against using pairs of tubes of obviously different vintages (for instance, a NOS tube with a heavily used tube).

 3) Yamamoto Sound Craft does run all of its amps and preamps for many hours before shipping them out. But these units still benefit from additional burn-in time, and will continue to sound better and better during the first two to three months of continuous use.

 4) The CD and Aux inputs of the HA-02 have the same input sensitivity.

 5) The speaker taps on the back of the HA-02 are meant more for background listening than for serious listening. Mr. Yamamoto recognized that many audiophiles use headphone amps in office or bedroom systems, and that these users might sometimes appreciate being able to use a unit like the HA-02 for background music using a pair of reasonably-efficient monitors. The sound you'll get in such applications is extremely good, but the HA-02 was not designed to drive full-range, high-efficiency speakers for critical listening at normal volume levels.

 I'd also like to add a couple of additional comments regarding HA-02 orders. First off, Yamamoto Sound Craft is very grateful to everyone for putting up with the extremely long wait period for HA-02 orders. The demand for this headphone amp was underestimated. But given the current popularity of the HA-02, Yamamoto has decided to reorganize its production line, and we expect that the ETA for new HA-02 orders will be closer to four weeks by the end of the summer.

 Secondly, if you are considering placing an order for a Yamamoto from a non-domestic retailer, you should inquire about their warranty policy. Many of us have made arrangements with the factory for service plans to domestic customers. For example, I have a factory-authorized warranty plan for North American customers who order the Yamamoto headphone amp through me, but this plan would not be available to a domestic customer who ordered their HA-02 from a vendor in, say, Hong Kong.

 All my best,
 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
www.venushifi.com
 517-881-7753


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *venushifi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello again!
 2) Also, it is not necessary to get hand-matched pairs of 408A tubes for the HA-02 to sound its best. 
 All my best,
 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
www.venushifi.com
 517-881-7753_

 

Thanks for the information Brian. I was particularly interested in the piece above about not needing matched pairs of tubes. This is something I had wondered about since ordering my amp last year.

 Have to agree with your comment about burn in also. Each time I use it the Yamamoto seems to offer an improvement though it hasn't had as much use as some perhaps as I tend to run my amps through weekly cycles just to keep things changing and interesting.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *venushifi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello again!

 Having skimmed through the last few pages in this thread, I wanted to offer some additional bits of information about the HA-02:

 1) Although Western Electric tubes are often considered to be "exotic," don't be worried about the Yamamoto's use of the WE 408A - this tube is not only widely available (a vendor recently offered to sell me 3000+ NOS WE 408As!), but it remains extremely affordable (typically less than US$10 a pop), and is very robust (expect several years of tube life, assuming that you use the amp a couple of hours every day).

 2) Also, it is not necessary to get hand-matched pairs of 408A tubes for the HA-02 to sound its best. That being said, though, I would recommend against using pairs of tubes of obviously different vintages (for instance, a NOS tube with a heavily used tube).

 3) Yamamoto Sound Craft does run all of its amps and preamps for many hours before shipping them out. But these units still benefit from additional burn-in time, and will continue to sound better and better during the first two to three months of continuous use.

 4) The CD and Aux inputs of the HA-02 have the same input sensitivity.

 5) The speaker taps on the back of the HA-02 are meant more for background listening than for serious listening. Mr. Yamamoto recognized that many audiophiles use headphone amps in office or bedroom systems, and that these users might sometimes appreciate being able to use a unit like the HA-02 for background music using a pair of reasonably-efficient monitors. The sound you'll get in such applications is extremely good, but the HA-02 was not designed to drive full-range, high-efficiency speakers for critical listening at normal volume levels.

 I'd also like to add a couple of additional comments regarding HA-02 orders. First off, Yamamoto Sound Craft is very grateful to everyone for putting up with the extremely long wait period for HA-02 orders. The demand for this headphone amp was underestimated. But given the current popularity of the HA-02, Yamamoto has decided to reorganize its production line, and we expect that the ETA for new HA-02 orders will be closer to four weeks by the end of the summer.

 Secondly, if you are considering placing an order for a Yamamoto from a non-domestic retailer, you should inquire about their warranty policy. Many of us have made arrangements with the factory for service plans to domestic customers. For example, I have a factory-authorized warranty plan for North American customers who order the Yamamoto headphone amp through me, but this plan would not be available to a domestic customer who ordered their HA-02 from a vendor in, say, Hong Kong.

 All my best,
 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
www.venushifi.com
 517-881-7753_

 

Thanks for an informative post


----------



## slwiser

^Yes I agree and appreciate your continued involvement in this forum in keeping us up to date.


----------



## NoPants

any impressions on the AD2000s and ha-02 yet?


----------



## braillediver

100 volt amps have no US warranty since they were imported directly from overseas bypassing the US distributor:

 "I have a factory-authorized warranty plan for North American customers who order the Yamamoto headphone amp through me, but this plan would not be available to a domestic customer who ordered their HA-02 from a vendor in, say, Hong Kong."

 Mitch


----------



## wower

I'll leave an update about my previously ordered HA-02 since I returned from Canada last night: It's not here yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still waiting.


----------



## Gav

Hi all

 This is my first post 

 I am not really fimiluar with Headphone setups, I am in the prosses of getting my first setup which is going to be the HA-02 & ATH W5000 I allrady have the W5000 & i'm patiantly waiting for the HA-02 to arrive.

 At the moment I will be using my Cosonance Droplet 5.0 as the source due its valve output stage I'm being optamistik in thinking that the HA-02 & it are going to be made for each other, 
 setup Droplet 5.0/HA-02/ W5000

 Dose any one think I can improve that setup with a good DAC


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all

 This is my first post 

 I am not really fimiluar with Headphone setups, I am in the prosses of getting my first setup which is going to be the HA-02 & ATH W5000 I allrady have the W5000 & i'm patiantly waiting for the HA-02 to arrive.

 At the moment I will be using my Cosonance Droplet 5.0 as the source due its valve output stage I'm being optamistik in thinking that the HA-02 & it are going to be made for each other, 
 setup Droplet 5.0/HA-02/ W5000

 Dose any one think I can improve that setup with a good DAC_

 

Let me say first welcome to our community, Gav.

 Your setup looks real nice to me. The Consonance Droplet is a nice unit as shown here: http://www.sixmoons.com/audioreviews/droplet/cdp5.html
 I am sure that you have the upgraded software spoken about at the end.

 If that is the one you have then enjoy it until you find something better. It probably would cost quite a bit more to best the unit you have.


----------



## Gav

Thanks siwiser

 I have not had a any problems with the Droplet and have no intention of replacing it any time soon.

 I was wondering if it is worth attempting to try a DAC with this setup 
 Droplet 5.0/HA-02/ W5000, I guess I will have try it to find out, it just seems a shame to add solid state to valve setup, then I guess there is allready a DAC in the Droplet so I would imagine a better DAC would improve things (me silly billy )


----------



## slwiser

^That would be my take on the Droplet. It probably has a very nice DAC already in it.


----------



## GarryH

Gav,

 Welcome to the forum x2.

  Quote:


 That would be my take on the Droplet. It probably has a very nice DAC already in it. 
 

Slwiser is spot on - the Crystal DAC in the droplet is very good indeed. That said, the DAC is just one (very important) factor with the accompanying circuit layout / design critical. It's all there in the Droplet and the Sovtek tubes are very tasty as well so no real need to tube roll the CDP.

 I have to say, without exagertion, this will be a superb first set-up. First class sonics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 matched by first class aesthetics 

 - especially so if the butcher block casing is in the dark red stain. In my opinion, you, Sir, will be hard pressed to improve on this in either area. Therefore, you can spend your $$ on more CD's, ale, fine wine, or cigars . . . ya know, all the important stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and, while you're at it, go to the head of the class 

. Very well done!

 I, for one, would be very interested to hear this particular system sounds, please do post impressions once you Yammy arrives.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Word to the wise - make sure you lock your doors at night or a certain Headfier from HK might just nick your Droplet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gav

Thanks GarryH

 This is very encouriging to here your thoughts on my gear, I will do my best to review it all when the HA-02 arrives

 However I must warn you I am not very good at reviews, I have not listened to any other cans to compare them to, I'm a cans virgin through and through


----------



## GarryH

Gav,

 Your very welcome.

 No worries mate about your reviewing skills - just tell us what you hear, good, bad (although I don't think there will be much of any of this), whatever . . . that will be just fine.

 Listening to other setups with different cans and both tube and SS amps whenever possible will give you a better reference point for being able to jot down your thoughts. The other added benefit will be how much more appreciative you'll be of the superb kit you've already got.

 Wow, right out of driving school and into a Lexus (figure this was apt given your Jap kit) . . . my kind of guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Gotta fly now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and bring the Mrs out for DimSum or things are goin' to get a bit rough around here

 .

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## KurtW

Quote:


 When you get your Yamamoto make sure you share a comparison between it and your microZOTL. I may never own a microZOTL but I sure would like to know how they compare. 
 

My initial impressions of these two amps have not changed with time. I like the Yamamoto alot but think the microZOTL (with NOS tubes) is better in just about every aspect. It has a wider soundstage, sounds more transparent and airy, and is more neutral. As I mentioned earlier, the Yamamoto does sound good with the Grado HP2, benefiting from the more lush lower midrange and full bottom end that they Yammy provides. Other headphones may benefit as well, but my AT L3000 does better without this. The microZOTL looks like a toaster compared to the beautiful Yammy, but it is a special low impedance OTL design, and maybe as good as the output transformer is in the Yammy it cannot compare to no transformer at all.


----------



## Gav

GarryH
 Wow, right out of driving school and into a Lexus (figure this was apt given your Jap kit) . . . my kind of guy .


 It is difficult if not impossible to try before you buy with certain products, even though I live close to Sydney there is no one with a HA-02 for reviewing purposes and I dont think there are any Audio Technica retailers either, so most of the time I buy things based on other peoples reviews.

 I have been waiting nearly 3 mounths for the HA-02 it must bee getting close


----------



## globiboulga

Hi, I am interested in a headphone amps with possibility to hook up speakers to use in a study (small room, limited volume), and the HA-02 seems to fit the bill. Anyone tried the amp with speakers?

 Or should I go for a fully fledge amp and hope the heaphone section is acceptable?

 Choices, choices, choices...

 Also might get a new set of headphones. What does the HA-02 think of Sennheiser 650 or Denon 5000?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...The microZOTL looks like a toaster compared to the beautiful Yammy..._

 

Even while we all know that the microZOLT is not a pretty amp at all, I can tell you with no remorse that this little "red firetruck" is not any better in the looks, and the ZOLT has a lot more electronic look that this one, maybe is becasue we are used to see it for a while...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...*Sorry but that is not what I consider a beautiful amp at all, I have seen better DIY attempts around here...*


----------



## GarryH

Globiboulga,

  Quote:


 Hi, I am interested in a headphone amps with possibility to hook up speakers to use in a study (small room, limited volume), and the HA-02 seems to fit the bill. Anyone tried the amp with speakers?

 Or should I go for a fully fledge amp and hope the heaphone section is acceptable? 
 

I should think that it would be best to steer clear of the Yammy for use with speakers. Seems like offering the speaker taps was a nod to the local market where hi-efficiency speakers are quite popular.

 Given its power rating, it would need to be used in the extreme nearfield with a very efficient speaker 96+ dB. I've tried it with moderately efficient speakers and at low volumes it was OK, but quickly ran out of steam thereafter. YMMV.

 Good (amp) hunting.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## SK138

slwiser will have my microZOTL in few days. It's his baby now. After listening to HD650 balanced I could not go back to single ended. The cat was out of the ba....sort of speaking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know my old ZOTL will have best home possible with slwiser. Since we live close, I can visit and hear the lovely sounding ZOTL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 slwiser can compare the Yammy and the ZOTL at his environment and controlled setup. The ZOTL his getting will have 2 NOS Sylvania Gold 6201 tubes and 2 Electro-harmonix 6SN7 tubes in it. To function their best, it needs Ken-Rad VT231/6SN7 tubes to give it better bass definition and depth...but those are expensive and hard to come-by. The Sylvania tubes really changed the sound to give better clarity, wide sound stage, treble extension, etc. Electro-harmonix is not bad considering the price and availability.

 I am sure slwiser will have a field-day and enjoy both yummy and blue toaster machine with light bulbs in it (as my kids called it)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My initial impressions of these two amps have not changed with time. I like the Yamamoto alot but think the microZOTL (with NOS tubes) is better in just about every aspect. It has a wider soundstage, sounds more transparent and airy, and is more neutral. As I mentioned earlier, the Yamamoto does sound good with the Grado HP2, benefiting from the more lush lower midrange and full bottom end that they Yammy provides. Other headphones may benefit as well, but my AT L3000 does better without this. The microZOTL looks like a toaster compared to the beautiful Yammy, but it is a special low impedance OTL design, and maybe as good as the output transformer is in the Yammy it cannot compare to no transformer at all._


----------



## globiboulga

I am actually quite interested in trying some high efficiency speakers. As I say, the system would be for use in a fairly small study (i.e. japanese? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

 I've never 'done' high efficiency speakers, so I am just curious of the sound... It may be totally crap... Don't know.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Globiboulga,

 I should think that it would be best to steer clear of the Yammy for use with speakers. Seems like offering the speaker taps was a nod to the local market where hi-efficiency speakers are quite popular.

 Given its power rating, it would need to be used in the extreme nearfield with a very efficient speaker 96+ dB. I've tried it with moderately efficient speakers and at low volumes it was OK, but quickly ran out of steam thereafter. YMMV.

 Good (amp) hunting.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Yamamoto builds a nice looking speaker with a sensitivity of about 108 dB/1w if I remember correctly so with that speaker it would not be a problem.






 From my perspective don't ask the price since two of these would cost more than I have spent on all my equipment.


----------



## GarryH

Steve,

  Quote:


 Yamamoto builds a nice looking speaker with a sensitivity of about 108 dB/1w if I remember correctly so with that speaker it would not be a problem.

 

Yes, nice indeed, and, by all accounts, nice sounding as well. Given the size of Globiboulga's intended room, the Yammy speaks would be a tight fit. 

 That said, if one was determined to go down this route, a pair of Omega 3's, @ a little under USD 800, LothX Bookshelf @ about USD 500 (DIYs), or Hasehiro (DIY import from Japan) @ about USD 500) might just do the trick.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

*


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steve,



 Yes, nice indeed, and, by all accounts, nice sounding as well. Given the size of Globiboulga's intended room the Yammy speaks would be a tight fit. 

 That said, if one was determined to go down this route, a pair of Omega 3's, @ a little under USD 800, LothX Bookshelf @ about USD 500 (DIYs), or Hasehiro (DIY import from Japan) @ about USD 500) might just do the trick.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

When and if I do go down this path this is exactly what I will do. I was unaware of the Hasehiro. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## globiboulga

The Yamamoto's are US$3,500 a piece... Yeah baby.

 Did I mention without shipping...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *globiboulga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Yamamoto's are US$3,500 a piece... Yeah baby.

 Did I mention without shipping..._

 

It would be a beautiful match for an office..The speaker equivalent of the ATH-W5000 and AT-HA5000 in looks, only better.


----------



## globiboulga

I know, my little study is kind of the place I really want to make perfect and it's woody and it would all fit together brilliantly... 

 But that's where the PAF kicks in...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *globiboulga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know, my little study is kind of the place I really want to make perfect and it's woody and it would all fit together brilliantly... 

 But that's where the PAF kicks in...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whatever you do, it sounds like it is going to be beautiful. Share some pictures if you can.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I tell your wife you have it you might be forced to give it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Super, thanks for telling SK138's wife. I have his microZOTL now. It sounds beautiful with my UE9s.


----------



## SK138

Doh!!! You guys are going to get me caught by my wife with my recent Ninja balanced upgrades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Super, thanks for telling SK138's wife. I have his microZOTL now. It sounds beautiful with my UE9s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Super, thanks for telling SK138's wife. I have his microZOTL now. It sounds beautiful with my UE9s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now all I have to do is tell _your_ wife (or girlfriend? or someone) and then I can get my hands on the microZ. Unless you're single, in which case you would be impervious to my anti-ninja powers.


 In any event, it looks like my cc was charged the remaining balance yesterday. Yammy here I come. Now I can (*hopefully*) streamline my rig.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now all I have to do is tell your wife (or girlfriend? or someone) and then I can get my hands on the microZ. Unless you're single, in which case you would be impervious to my anti-ninja powers.


 In any event, it looks like my cc was charged the remaining balance yesterday. Yammy here I come. Now I can (*hopefully*) streamline my rig._

 

I will now have three nice amps after the Yamamoto HA-02 comes in. 

 I was thinking about selling my AT-HA5000 but my wife says: "Isn't that you one that you have enjoyed for so long? Why do you want to get rid of it? " 

 Now, don't be jealous!

 When did you order your unit? I ordered mine on July 17. No need to respond since I traced it back to July 8. I may not be so far behind you.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now all I have to do is tell your wife (or girlfriend? or someone) and then I can get my hands on the microZ. Unless you're single, in which case you would be impervious to my anti-ninja powers.


 In any event, it looks like my cc was charged the remaining balance yesterday. Yammy here I come. Now I can (*hopefully*) streamline my rig._

 

You are in for a real treat ...


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will now have three nice amps after the Yamamoto HA-02 comes in. 

 I was thinking about selling my AT-HA5000 but my wife says: "Isn't that you one that you have enjoyed for so long? Why do you want to get rid of it? " 

 Now, don't be jealous!

 When did you order your unit? I ordered mine on July 17. No need to respond since I traced it back to July 8. I may not be so far behind you._

 

Doh! Your wife is a ninja-advocate.. how can I go up against that? My wife happens to be my W2002, and she's very excited about the Yammy, so I don't have much of a reason to be jealous.

 It sounds like you should be right behind me. Let's hope our batch is the nice dark stain.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When did you order your unit? I ordered mine on July 17. No need to respond since I traced it back to July 8. I may not be so far behind you._

 

Hmm. Thats interesting. I ordered mine on July 27th. Everything points to a little over a month and a half turn around. I can't wait to get my hands on Shige-san's hand wound transformer. It's coupled to a tube circuit, I'm curious what the function of those tubes are. Soon I will have to start reading up on the care and feeding of tube amps (because it will be my first.)

 Please post your arrival date slwiser!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. Thats interesting. I ordered mine on July 27th. Everything points to a little over a month and a half turn around. I can't wait to get my hands on Shige-san's hand wound transformer. It's coupled to a tube circuit, I'm curious what the function of those tubes are. Soon I will have to start reading up on the care and feeding of tube amps (because it will be my first.)

 Please post your arrival date slwiser!_

 

I would not be able to keep silent about it, believe me. This was to me my first tube amp as well but the microZOTL came along and I had to get it. Comparing these two amps will be a delight to hear.


----------



## Icarium

After spending a lot of time with the Yamamoto HA-02. While I like it and don't really plan on selling it based on its size partly and its well-suitedness for a work rig. I really question if it is the BEST value at 975 shipped. While I beleive it is a good value as there are a few 1000 amps that I like significantly less than the Yamamoto HA-02 (I didn't really like the Opera for one), I must wonder if a used Singlepower Extreme at ~750 bucks or one of the Chinese tube amps with appropriately selected tubes might be a better value. 

 The main weakness of the amp, though this seemed like a strength to me at the time, is that you don't have a wide selection of tubes to roll into this amp and in fact the ones that Mr. Yamamoto furnishes are probably already some of the best or maybe they ARE the best. While it does sound good with a good variety of headphones as far as your ability to tune it or simply vary the sound to mix things up is veryyy limited compared to other tube amps in the Darkvoice-Extreme price range. This isn't even taking into account the tube adapters that Singlepower puts at one's disposal (Though at a significant cost at 100 dollars per). 

 One of the reasons I ordered this amp was the small and cheap tube selection. I didn't want to get into the whole tube culture where I'd spend many waking hrs and dollars hunting down some holy grail set of tubes that might last me only a couple years by which time there were no replacements available at any amount of money. But.... now that I have entered in that culture with other amps anyway it doesn't seem as bad as I might have feared ;p And the option for variety is nice.

 I really have no complaints about Mr. Yamamoto's build quality (Except for the humming issue that maybe only I get anyways and seems to have gone away since I upgraded power cord) and obviously the Amp looks BEAUTIFUL esp in conjunction with the AT W1000... and it sounds amazing. But if I could afford only 1 amp period in the same price range thennnn.... I dunno it if would be this amp. 

 Of course if I really could afford 1 amp period I would probably scrounge up some extra cash for a balanced Kevin Gilmore designed Dynafet (Don't think anyone's made one yet but it's supposed to edge out the beta22 in frequency response testing... of course that isn't everything and doesn't mean that it necessarily will sound better ;p)/beta22 or a Zana Deux. As it is though I am very happy with my collection of amps and don't plan on parting with any.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not be able to keep silent about it, believe me._

 

Heheh... Good good.


----------



## GarryH

Icarium,

  Quote:


 But if I could afford only 1 amp period in the same price range thennnn.... I dunno it if would be this amp. 
 

You make a lot of good points - and agreed that, if one is looking for more flexibility re: tube rolling, impedance selection, do it all VFM champ, etc., in this category, then there are certainly other choices particularly those you've mentioned.

 That said, I see the Yamamoto as more of a truffle or luxury/statement piece not necessarily designed to please everyone but rather an expression of Yamamoto San's idea of what he preferred. As you note, the workmanship is really first class - it is clear that Yamamoto is quite passionate about his products. The funny thing in this life is that whether in art, business, when one does follow their passion by pursuing a decidedly narrow goal, in general, more often than not, their work is respected across the board as, I believe, in this case.

 This passion for detail and the trademark Yamamoto sound is what really drew me to purchasing the Yammy. This is not meant to disparage the other players/competitors, actually far from it, as they have other design goals / priorities.

 Coming full circle, I feel very fortunate to own a bespoke piece at a not-so-bespoke price and, Lord willing, will continue to enjoy it for many years.

 Enjoy your Yammy.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

I hate when these conversations stray onto the topic of _value_; it's subjective and it's a minefield. Personally, I don't want a mass produced chinese amp. I want to take a little piece of Japan home with me. I believe it was a good value and flexibility is always in the eye of the beholder. Japanese gear has it's own sound sig that really snaps with some types of music and I think I understand it better having lived here for sooooo long. 

 Just replying Ic. Your posted totally belongs in the thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bring this up because on my running forum everything is going to heck with some demanding posts stay narrowly on topic. I say; the more information, the wider, the better. You don't sound like an out of control troll to me.


----------



## GarryH

Hi Wower.

  Quote:


 Japanese gear has it's own sound sig that really snaps with some types of music and I think I understand it better having lived here for sooooo long. 
 

My experience mirrors yours as well and, likewise, your sentiments. In fact, my Yammy has influenced my 2 channel tastes to the point that one could say that I'm "turning Japanese" . . . http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...49390&read&3&4& .

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## minivan

wower;3230433 said:
			
		

> I hate when these conversations stray onto the topic of _value_; it's subjective and it's a minefield. Personally, I don't want a mass produced chinese amp.
> 
> i am not sure about what u mean of mass produced chinese amp, been surfing the chinese head amp forum lately , and find out a lot about chinese amp, from what i know most of the company are small company, some of them are one man company like yamamoto san, if u want to order a product from them, u have to line up in the queue for months like the yammy. if u talk about mass produced the only thing i can think of is sony.


----------



## wower

Quote:


 ... Personally... 
 

Is "massed produced" the only problem with my post? Cause if it is, well, I'm not the kind of guy to debate semantics: You win. It's late in Japan and I don't have the energy to lay it all out. It was just my opinion. I actually think very highly of the new breed of Chinese HP amps. They are a great market equalizer and will keep other manufactures on their toes. Can we please drop it?


----------



## GarryH

Hi Minivan,

In the context of the preceding post, a reference was made to Yammy's value vis a vis other market offerings in the same price range. Nothing wrong with strict dollar comparisons, this is logical as it is usually initial basis when considering a multiple of choices.

That said, $$ are not the only consideration, especially as when we’re talking non-essentials. On this basis, it’s quite reasonable to assume that a Porsche 911 as compared to a Honda Minivan (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would be not necessarily fare well from a VFM standpoint. Both would get you from point A to B and both are very well made products. Aside from this, there are many reasons - pride of ownership, bespoke manufacturing, exclusivity, resale, etc., to name just a few, as to why people are willing to pay a premium for the one over the other. This, despite the clear utilitarian advantage of the Honda.

Case in point . . . looking at my Cayin & Yammy, from a strict VFM standpoint, with its preamp functionality, tube rollability (just made up that word ), multi-impedance capability, it would be very reasonable to say that the Cayin is the smarter choice - especially given that local pricing represents a significant discount when compared to US/EU retail. With the Yammy being approximately 2x the price, does that make it twice as good? I think not and could very easily live the Cayin if need be. However, for my purposes, these two products serve slightly different purposes and to me, the Yammy was and is worth every penny despite the multiple of price.

It is in this light, likening the Honda to "mass produced Chinese amps", that I interpreted Wower’s comments and in my opinion, not a slight towards Chinese made amps whatsoever but rather his decision to look at value from a broader perspective.

Cheers, 
Garry


----------



## slwiser

I made up a list of about nine reasons why I ordered my Yamamoto and they are still valid today.


----------



## mikeg

I ordered an HA-02 from Brian, at Venus HiFi, on 6/29, and paid in full. So far I haven't received the amp., or any recent info from Brian regarding when It'll arrive. How long have others been waiting at this point?


----------



## wower

Keg, from the date you cite, its been 2months now. Others that have ordered in July have received there unit. You'd have to go back a page in the thread to find out who. Time to phone someone??? I was told a month and a half.


----------



## mikeg

I just spoke to Brian, who just got back from vacation, and he said that my Yamamoto amp should be here in a few days. So, I'll just sit back and wait impatiently for a bit longer.


----------



## wower

So it must be really close... :0


----------



## slwiser

I had sent Brain a note asking him for a status update and telling him that one person here had his CC hit for the remaining payment. He responded early this morning telling me that yes his unit would be shipping this week and that I should be expecting my unit to be shipped within two weeks if Yamamoto-San keeps his current shipping schedule.


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered an HA-02 from Brian, at Venus HiFi, on 6/29, and paid in full. So far I haven't received the amp., or any recent info from Brian regarding when It'll arrive. How long have others been waiting at this point?_

 

I ordered directly from Yamamoto-san on 6/28, paid in full. But I haven't received any recent info from him regarding when It'll be shipped.


----------



## braillediver

I wonder what the financial burdon on a distributor is to keep a $1000 item in stock? How much would it add to the cost of the item?

 Probably a mute point since they HA-02 is hand made and the real limiting factor seems to be actually producing the amp.


 Mitch


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered directly from Yamamoto-san on 6/28, paid in full. But I haven't received any recent info from him regarding when It'll be shipped._

 

Also ordered mine direct from Yamamoto-san, was originally quoted 8 weeks to delivery, and eventually got it almost 13 weeks later ... , and have been enjoying it ever since - most thoroughly ...

 Oh, and 11 days of that 13 weeks was shipping time ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder what the financial burdon on a distributor is to keep a $1000 item in stock? How much would it add to the cost of the item?_

 

Probably increase the price by a third or so, to the region of $1500 ...

  Quote:


 
 Probably a mute point since they HA-02 is hand made and the real limiting factor seems to be actually producing the amp.

 


 Agreed, seems one would not get enough HA-02's to be able to keep them in stock anyhow ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably increase the price by a third or so, to the region of $1500 ...
 Agreed, seems one would not get enough HA-02's to be able to keep them in stock anyhow ..._

 

My general observation is that the price doubles at each location up the delivery train. I think that if someone really wanted to stock this unit it would go for at least 1500$ and depending on the sales velocity would probably require an even higher price. So we are really getting a great deal with the price we have been offer.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My general observation is that the price doubles at each location up the delivery train. I think that if someone really wanted to stock this unit it would go for at least 1500$ and depending on the sales velocity would probably require an even higher price. So we are really getting a great deal with the price we have been offer._

 

Well, I am very happy with mine, when I received it, my sound was dramatically upgraded, when I received my Genesis Triton interconnect, my sound was once again, dramatically improved ... , now the only thing I can do to improve my sound is buy a better CD playing device, and possibly upgrade my HD 580's to HD 600's/650's ... , tho I seriously doubt, that doing either or both, would give me anywhere near as substantial a increase in sound quality, as my Yamamoto or Genesis Triton upgrade ... , will cost dramatically more than I paid for both the Yamamoto, and the Genesis Triton interconnect to-gether ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I am very happy with mine, when I received it, my sound was dramatically upgraded, when I received my Genesis Triton interconnect, my sound was once again, dramatically improved ... , now the only thing I can do to improve my sound is buy a better CD playing device, and possibly upgrade my HD 580's to HD 600's/650's ... , tho I seriously doubt, that doing either or both, would give me anywhere near as substantial a increase in sound quality, as my Yamamoto or Genesis Triton upgrade ... , will cost dramatically more than I paid for both the Yamamoto, and the Genesis Triton interconnect to-gether ..._

 

OK, what is a Genesis Triton interconnect? I fail to find anything on Google using this for a search except references to threads posted by you.

 Thanks


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, what is a Genesis Triton interconnect? I fail to find anything on Google using this for a search except references to threads posted by you.
_

 


 Well Genesis interconnect, is handmade by a local bloke, and I have not heard anything as transparent, also another head-fier, Afrikane, who has a far superior setup than myself, swears by it ... , Triton, is the second interconnect he has made, and is better than the previous Proton version. He also has a proto-type power cable that a friend has a version of, that has improved the sound of his system ... , am organising to get one to test for myself ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Genesis interconnect, is handmade by a local bloke, and I have not heard anything as transparent, also another head-fier, Afrikane, who has a far superior setup than myself, swears by it ... , Triton, is the second interconnect he has made, and is better than the previous Proton version. He also has a proto-type power cable that a friend has a version of, that has improved the sound of his system ... , am organising to get one to test for myself ..._

 

So I would expect this to be better than an RCA from Blue Jeans cable.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I would expect this to be better than an RCA from Blue Jeans cable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Considerably ...


----------



## wower

Speaking of cables for the Yamamoto; I was looking at upgrading my ICs. I have the lower model 6N-A2110II Acrolink RCAs now and really like them. 
 Now I'm looking at 6N-A2400II which is x5 the cost. Oddly enough, this costs as much as the Nordost Red Dawn (which I liked) in Japan, just a tad over 45,000 Yen. Though TTVJ.com has the Red dawn listed at half that. I feel like Homer Simpson: What should I do? What are other's using? Cables as much as the unit itself?

http://www.acrolink.jp/english/products/6n_a2400_2.html

 For sure I will also order the Arco 6N-P4030PC power cable. It's a very well known, award-winning power cable in Japan for about 25,000 Yen. I'm doing that to avoid the reportedly rare hum issue. I really don't feel like going over this price point on the first go around (or ever for a power cable with no power conditioning).

http://www.acrolink.jp/english/products/6n_p4030pc.html

 It's an interesting read. The company is assoicted with Esoteric and has an absolute army of engineers working for them. They actually make high-end wire for all sorts of applications (with mitsubishi corp.). If I'm being dramatic: they are the Nordost of Japan, with prices to match! hahah! As discussed previously in this thread, I want to try to go from front to back with Japanese gear.


----------



## Icarium

Eh I put in a Magic Reference cable from Signal cable and the hum seems to have gone away. (40 bucks used).


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh I put in a Magic Reference cable from Signal cable and the hum seems to have gone away. (40 bucks used)._

 

This is their power cable right? Or RCA cables?


----------



## wower

I think theh hum issue was solved by 3rd party power cables. It's nice to know I have options.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of cables for the Yamamoto; I was looking at upgrading my ICs. I have the lower model 6N-A2110II Acrolink RCAs now and really like them. 
 Now I'm looking at 6N-A2400II which is x5 the cost. Oddly enough, this costs as much as the Nordost Red Dawn (which I liked) in Japan, just a tad over 45,000 Yen. Though TTVJ.com has the Red dawn listed at half that. I feel like Homer Simpson: What should I do? What are other's using? Cables as much as the unit itself?_

 

Not having heard any of these cables makes it difficult, but I was using Van den Hul, "The First" all carbon fibre cable, which when I got it 12 odd years ago, was maybe not the very best, but was a very highly regarded interconnect. An when going from it to the Genesis Triton's I now have, well it sounded like I was previously with "The First", trying to push 2 inches of water thru a 1/4 inch pipe, and with the introduction of the Genesis Triton, that I was now pushing 2 inches of water thru a 2 inch pipe, the gain in transparency was that great.

 So don't short change yourself, when it comes to cable interconnect with the Yamamoto, it is more than good enough to pass on the benift of a very good, very transparent interconnect. 

 Here the Yammy cost me about $1200 all taxes, and customs duties included, i.e. total cost. The Genesis Triton costs an estimated $850 ... for a meter lentgh.

 Now saving funds for a second 1 meter pair, and then a better cartridge for my turntable.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh I put in a Magic Reference cable from Signal cable and the hum seems to have gone away. (40 bucks used)._

 

Good news for me.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So don't short change yourself, when it comes to cable interconnect with the Yamamoto, it is more than good enough to pass on the benift of a very good, very transparent interconnect._

 

Van Hul are no slouch of a company but that is exactly the type of information I wanted. Thank you very much. Do you happen to know if your current Genesis Triton ICs are solid copper core or multi strand??? Anything about power cords is also greatly appreciated.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Van Hul are no slouch of a company but that is exactly the type of information I wanted. Thank you very much. Do you happen to know if your current Genesis Triton ICs are solid copper core or multi strand??? Anything about power cords is also greatly appreciated._

 

They are, silver plated copper multi stranded wire, and so far all my power cables have good shielding, which floats at the component, and is connected at the plug. i.e. the shield is connected at the 15 amp wall plug, and not connected at the the kettle plug end. My current power cable is made by Audio Quest, but I am arranging to loan a power cable made by the same bloke who makes the Genesis Triton, for my CD Player and Headphone amp ...

 When it comes to interconnect, buy the best you can, and I must say it is almost a MUST that you listen to them before hand, to a set that is known to be well burnt in, 50 hours at least ...


----------



## he46570

Hey everyone.

 I haven't looked through all 24 pages of this thread, but the HA-02 does highly interest me. I've noticed people mention (and complain a little) about tube rolling possibilities. But has anyone explored modding potential of this amp?

 From the internals pictures on 6moons, the circuit seems very simple. To my eyes, the most upgradeable component is the big B+ cap which is a relatively cheapo Sprague 35mm electrolytic. A high quality replacement would probably be of lesser capacitance, but I'd bet the smaller 47uF 250V caps are secondary stage filtering (RC network), so you may not get a significant rise in hum from a cap upgrade. Of course, your choices for this cap are limited - Black Gate WKZ series, Cerafine (if you can find them anymore), JJ and Jensen come to mind. If you choose carefully, you wouldn't even need to modify the mounting system. In my experience, the Sprague is kind of muddy sounding, is certainly not my first choice of B+ cap.

 Then you have those 47uF 250V caps. Also the big snap-in cap, which is probably for the heater supply, I'm guessing. I can't see any cathode bypass caps, but what are those axial caps on-end? Lastly, do I see a diode network right next to the tube? Surely that's not for rectification - maybe series zeners for one of the screens? 

 Lastly, it's not clear how accessible the volume pot is, but seeing it's probably a resistive pot it would be interesting to know if you could hook up a great stepped attenuator like the Tokyo Optics. 

 It would be great to know your thoughts.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *he46570* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey everyone.

 I haven't looked through all 24 pages of this thread, but the HA-02 does highly interest me. I've noticed people mention (and complain a little) about tube rolling possibilities. But has anyone explored modding potential of this amp?

 From the internals pictures on 6moons, the circuit seems very simple. To my eyes, the most upgradeable component is the big B+ cap which is a relatively cheapo Sprague 35mm electrolytic. A high quality replacement would probably be of lesser capacitance, but I'd bet the smaller 47uF 250V caps are secondary stage filtering (RC network), so you may not get a significant rise in hum from a cap upgrade. Of course, your choices for this cap are limited - Black Gate WKZ series, Cerafine (if you can find them anymore), JJ and Jensen come to mind. If you choose carefully, you wouldn't even need to modify the mounting system. In my experience, the Sprague is kind of muddy sounding, is certainly not my first choice of B+ cap.

 Then you have those 47uF 250V caps. Also the big snap-in cap, which is probably for the heater supply, I'm guessing. I can't see any cathode bypass caps, but what are those axial caps on-end? Lastly, do I see a diode network right next to the tube? Surely that's not for rectification - maybe series zeners for one of the screens? 

 Lastly, it's not clear how accessible the volume pot is, but seeing it's probably a resistive pot it would be interesting to know if you could hook up a great stepped attenuator like the Tokyo Optics. 

 It would be great to know your thoughts._

 

See that these are hand built much like those in the US why not email the builder and ask these questions?


----------



## wower

I'm a bit lost in all your EE talk but I did ask Shige-san about modding and my impression was that he was too busy with orders to do custom work on these headphone units. Maybe if someone names the right price.


----------



## slwiser

As far as I am concern I am keeping this designer piece in original condition.


----------



## braillediver

"As far as I am concern I am keeping this designer piece is original condition."

 Part of my desire to buy a Yamamoto was to have the assembly done by Yamamoto. I have the A-08S and wouldn’t consider modifying it in any way. The assembly was as much a work of art as the amp.

















 Ask if they sell a kit version of the HA-02. I know the other Yamamoto amps come as kits.

 I think I want to get this preamp:






 Damn I forgot about the pre-amp. Then looking for assembly pictures I stumble across it.


 Mitch


----------



## GarryH

Slwiser,

  Quote:


 As far as I am concern I am keeping this designer piece in original condition. 
 

X2 - Shudder The thought of me or anyone taking a screwdriver any where near my Yammy - I shall protect her with honour

!


 Braillediver,
 Your A-08S is absolutely lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as is the CA-04 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At only 2W/channel, you must have some seriously efficient speakers. From all accounts the A-08S sounds delightful - have you gone with the stock tubes or something like the EML 45's?

 Thanks for sharing pics of your gorgeous kit and hope it gives you many years of enjoyment.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"As far as I am concern I am keeping this designer piece is original condition."

 Part of my desire to buy a Yamamoto was to have the assembly done by Yamamoto. I have the A-08S and wouldn’t consider modifying it in any way. The assembly was as much a work of art as the amp.
















 Ask if they sell a kit version of the HA-02. I know the other Yamamoto amps come as kits.

 I think I want to get this preamp:






 Damn I forgot about the pre-amp. Then looking for assembly pictures I stumble across it.


 Mitch_

 

That's seriously good looking gear, I'd love to have those amps with a pair of the Yamamoto speakers but I dont use my speaker setup enough to justify the cost.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as I am concern I am keeping this designer piece in original condition._

 

Likewise. With a piece like the Yamamoto you're getting one mans vision of excellence, you either share that vision or go else where.
 Modding the amp would be like buying a painting then deciding to get out your paints and make a few adjustments.


----------



## Lamprologus

How does the Yamamoto compare to the Opera? It does look really interesting ....


----------



## ronfint

Hi,
 I just purchased a used HA-02 and I'm looking forward to receiving it. Normally I would not bother others by posting this drivel, but I have noticed that I will not be able to use the buy/sell forums until I have 50 posts, and I might want to use them at some time. My apologies!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 I just purchased a used HA-02 and I'm looking forward to receiving it. Normally I would not bother others by posting this drivel, but I have noticed that I will not be able to use the buy/sell forums until I have 50 posts, and I might want to use them at some time. My apologies!_

 

That is easily remedied, go to the music forum, and post the tracks you are currently listening too, as you listen too them, and you should be able to fix that malady inside a week.

 Enjoy your Yamamoto when you get it ...


----------



## ronfint

java,

 Thanks very much for your suggestion. Wow, I guess this counts as a post, too! (I'm now in double figures.)


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_java,

 Thanks very much for your suggestion. Wow, I guess this counts as a post, too! (I'm now in double figures.)_

 

It also helps people know you if you give a little bit of general information in your profile, like what equipment you have and what music you enjoy listening to and other hobbies. Helps also in understanding where you may be coming from when you do make impressions or opinions.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK -- here goes: Sometime I'll put this in my profile.

 Headphones: Home - W5000, HD580 (woodied and Zu-cabled), HA-02, Dac in future, fed from iTunes on Macbook Pro or ipod below.

 Travel - UE10, Xin SMIV and mini, imodded 60gb iPod

 Living room system - Turntable and tonearm: Immedia RPM2; cartridge: Lyra Titan; Preamp: CAT Ultimate; Amp: Art Audio Jota Monos, Speakers: Verity Parsifal Encores; Cabling: All by Zu Cable. +around 5000 LPs, 80% classical, 20% jazz._

 

That even gave you another post in your count. This response also me one as well.


----------



## braillediver

Just post a review when you get the HA-02. Or do like edwood and post the color of you bowel movements and other important observations- next thing you know you'll be at 10,000 and climbing.


 Mitch


----------



## shiosai

my HA-02 was shipped on last friday (8/31) by EMS, hopefully it will be here within a week.


----------



## GarryH

Hi Livy,

  Quote:


 my HA-02 was shipped on last friday (8/31) by EMS, hopefully it will be here within a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Great news! Looking forward to your impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the Yamamoto compare to the Opera?_

 

There seem to be a few memebers who have both amps listed in their profiles, so please, what are the differences/similarities between the Yamamoto and the Opera? 

 I was originally trying to decide between the Opera and a RPX-33 but this tube amp looks really interesting as well.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my HA-02 was shipped on last friday (8/31) by EMS, hopefully it will be here within a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Excellent. Can mine be far behind? Maybe two weeks, the middle of Sept might do it. Maybe I still will have my AT-HA5000 to do a three way shoot-out including the David Berning microZOTL.


----------



## GarryH

Hi Lamprologus

  Quote:


 There seem to be a few memebers who have both amps listed in their profiles, so please, what are the differences/similarities between the Yamamoto and the Opera? 
 

Here's some brief thoughts about the these two amps that I've shared with other members . . . 

  Quote:


 Before responding back to you immediately, I took some time yesterday to listen to some bass laden music over the W5000s with both the Opera and Yamamoto again so as to provide you with a fresh perspective. Although your question focussed on how each amp's bass performance with the W5000s, my thoughts below reflect my take on each units overall characteristics individually with some comparitive comments as well. This being as I believe it important to cast as accurate of a picture on the whole sound as possible to hopefully provide you with a more thorough perspective. Here goes . . .

Opera

 Sound 

 Great rythm and timing. Clear, detailed midrange. Snappy and taut bass - definitely sufficient to tame any perceived bass looseness the W5000s exhibit. Good soundstage depth for SS, a bit more than other SS, one that approaches tubes. Voices, strings, pianos are nicely defined.

 The Opera is about as neutral (but not cold) a SS amp as you can find. Bass control is certainly a strong point. Using the 5000s with the Opera, one might think this is not the case. However, due to the W5000s being mid-range monsters, the bass is not necessarily lacking just, in my opinion, less prominent vis a vis, say, the Senns 650s or AKG 701s, et al.

 Build quality / Options

 Super build quality. Dual impedence jacks are a nice touch. Built in DAC, gain selection, crossfeed, and preamp option, make this one tough product to beat from a VFM standpoint.


Yamamoto 

 Sound

 Rythm and timing are great. Midrange clarity eye-opening. Endless decay that will add more dimension to music - a major strong point for the Yammy. Bass snap and definition very good, especially so for tubes. It has very noticably improved in this area with use. More so than I expected and thought possible - even the W1000s sound better bass-wise. Voices are extremely natural. Strings, pianos, wind instruments are very, very fluid and lifelike.

 Seperation of individual instruments - another major strong point. Well recorded music has an unusual degree of dimension not normally associated with cans.

 Build quality / Options

 Exquisite - hand made, bespoke attention to detail not seen at this price or multiples thereafter for that matter. This is a piece that grows on you more and more over time. Options are limited, although it has a second set of inputs for iPod or the like type device - a nice touch. In addition, it can be used as a SET amp with very high efficiency speakers.

Summary

 Not sure if you're a car guy, however, perhaps the best way for me to sum up the individual character / essence of these two wonderful amps would be to catergorize the Yammy as a Lexus, with the Opera akin to an Audi if that makes sense.

 Addressing your main concern, I honestly thought that the Opera was going to kill the Yammy bass wise, however, in reality, it was a lot closer than expected. In fact, on certain tracks, it was a toss up. This was a good exercise as it revealed and/or reminded me of the W5000s exceptional balance. Owning both the Senns 650s and AKG 701s, both exhibit very prominent bass vis a vis the W5000s, one could easily get the impression of the bass lacking. However, I now believe that there is really nothing lacking, but just great tonal balance that the W5000s exhibit over the whole range. Suffice it to say, I have come to believe that the "correct" bass found the W5000s takes some getting used to.

The $64K question

 Ahhhh . . . which one???

 If you only have one set of phones and don't care for or anticipate the need for the options found in the Opera, for my tastes, I'd go with the Yamamoto.

 To be clear, overall, focusing solely on the bass, the Opera has the edge and handles the W5000s slightly better. However, to me, the overall sonic picture is just too important to overlook and not worth the "extra" bass performance. That said, I believe the Opera might work better over a wider array of cans and is easily most balanced SS I've come across. Truly a SS amp that a tube lover would like.

 Lastly, the Yammy and ATH's have exceptional synergy - something that I originally dismissed but do so no longer. Assuming your CD collection is not heavily weighted towards rap or heavy metal - my vote is for the Yammy. 
 

Hope this helps.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Lamprologus
 Here's some brief thoughts about the these two amps that I've shared with other members . . . 
 Hope this helps.
 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

I hope the Yamamoto has as much bass as my AT-HA5000 with the timbre at least as good as Berning microZOTL.


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Lamprologus



 Here's some brief thoughts about the these two amps that I've shared with other members . . . 



 Hope this helps.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 


 Thank's Garry,

 That was very helpful. I don't have any of the AT woodies so for me the Opera is perhaps a better option? 

 It will however be very interesting to learn what slwiser thinks of his Ed9's (these are on my list) with the Yamamoto.


----------



## GarryH

Lamprologus,

  Quote:


 That was very helpful. I don't have any of the AT woodies so for me the Opera is perhaps a better option? 
 

You're welcome. Not sure, but perhaps your Denons might do well with the Yammy? Of course, if you're preference is SS over tubes, then yes, the Opera would be the way to go.

  Quote:


 It will however be very interesting to learn what slwiser thinks of his Ed9's (these are on my list) with the Yamamoto. 
 

Agreed - no doubt his comments will help narrow things down for you a bit.

 The best thing is that, either way, you can't go wrong.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## slwiser

Hopefully by the middle of Sept I will also have my new Line Router which is passive, designed for switching between inputs and outputs. I ordered one with four inputs and two outputs. Well since this is simply straight wire I also should be able to configure this with a single input and four outputs for any comparisons.

 Oppo digital output into the Lavry to Router to either of microZOTL, Yamamoto, HA5000 or my Xin Reference. I mostly use RCAs from the router that came from Bettercables. The cable to the Reference will be the one that with the Yamamoto to connect my UE9. The cable from the Lavry to the router will be of better quality. Since I don't have four headphones of the same model I guess I will have to swap my UE9 into each amp as I switch the feed to the right selector position. Look Mom, very little cable re-arranging.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Line router here:http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=105

This could facilitate a completely blind test of all four amps if I have my wife connect the cables to from the Router to the amps in a random fashion and cover them before I attempt a comparison. Yea, great ideal. Except for that Reference where I may be able to see a different cable going to the amp. But the other two or three would look the same coming from the amps just having the router covered after she connects the end points.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my HA-02 was shipped on last friday (8/31) by EMS, hopefully it will be here within a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

May the force be with you ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Lamprologus



 Here's some brief thoughts about the these two amps that I've shared with other members . . . 



 Hope this helps.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

I think you have made a fair representation for the Yammy, the Opera, I cannot comment on ... 

 Thanks,


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Of course, if you're preference is SS over tubes, then yes, the Opera would be the way to go._

 

I don't have any preference for one over the other. 

 In my main speaker rig I have had tube pre-amps for the better part of the last 15 years. I tried a SS pre-amp for a short while because it was said to have a very tube like sound (and also got rave reviews in some magazines). The funny thing was that it sounded nothing like my previous tube amp, the SS amp was veiled, muddy, limited at both frequency extremes, and totally lacking midrange magic. Maybe I prefer tube constructions that sound like SS?

 Anyway, the Yamamoto may work well with the D2000 I have. It's a low impedance headphone (as are most of the cans I like) if that's of any importance. I think the D2000 are very good but there are times when I find the midrange to lack some "life" (or maybe I should say that the sound can at times be too polite). Maybe the Yamamoto can cure this?


----------



## GarryH

Lamprologus,

  Quote:


 I think the D2000 are very good but there are times when I find the midrange to lack some "life" (or maybe I should say that the sound can at times be too polite). Maybe the Yamamoto can cure this? 
 

Well, well, well . . . if you're in need of a little midrange magic to resussitate the Denons then, IMO, the Yammy is just what the Doctor ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Livy,

 Great news! Looking forward to your impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 


 I am really grateful to the head-fiers here, especially Garry and Gene, for their help and comments that made me decided to purchase the amp. The amp actually arrived yesterday but I had to collect them directly from post office because of tax & duty. 

 It's a very quiet amp, with no music playing and the volume knob turned to the loudest, I hear no hum/hiss/noise, with my w5000, edition 9, RS1 or HD600. I was expecting to hear hissing on it but none at all, dead quiet very impressive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only when playing the music, I heard slight hissing and I think the noise mainly coming from the recordings not the amp. 

 It would be too early to come to any conclusion, but my impressions for this amp is very positive so far. Will come back to you guys later...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am really grateful to the head-fiers here, especially Garry and Gene, for their help and comments that made me decided to purchase the amp. The amp actually arrived yesterday but I had to collect them directly from post office because of tax & duty. 

 It's a very quiet amp, with no music playing and the volume knob turned to the loudest, I hear no hum/hiss/noise, with my w5000, edition 9, RS1 or HD600. I was expecting to hear hissing on it but none at all, dead quiet very impressive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only when playing the music, I heard slight hissing and I think the noise mainly coming from the recordings not the amp. 

 It would be too early to come to any conclusion, but my impressions for this amp is very positive so far. Will come back to you guys later..._

 


 welcome to the club.


----------



## kugino

i just bought the Yamamoto that was in the FS section...really looking forward to it. for now it will be mated with the k701 and the hf-1, though i know many here do not find the match with the k701 to be very good. we'll see.

 i've been looking to get a nice pair of closed cans and i have my eyes set on the woody AT series...perhaps the w5000 or maybe even the w2002 if i can find a good used pair. while the w1000 may have good synergy with this amp i'm wary of it being a one-show pony...but you may persuade me otherwise. suffice it to say, i'm excited to receive this beautiful piece of work next week...


----------



## mikeg

My HA-02 (ordered from Brian at Venus Hi-Fi) arrived today, and I'm listening to it right now, using an ALO Rewired K701. The only word for the sound is "magnificent." When the volume is turned to max, and with nothing playing, the amp is dead quiet. Thank you agile_one, for introducing me to this magical headphone/amp. combo.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My HA-02 (ordered from Brian at Venus Hi-Fi) arrived today, and I'm listening to it right now, using an ALO Rewired K701. The only word for the sound is "magnificent." When the volume is turned to max, and with nothing playing, the amp is dead quiet. Thank you agile_one, for introducing me to this magical headphone/amp. combo._

 

so the ha-02/k701 combination works? or is it the recabled k701 that works?

 either way, a new woodie headphone is in my future...i know it!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My HA-02 (ordered from Brian at Venus Hi-Fi) arrived today, and I'm listening to it right now, using an ALO Rewired K701. The only word for the sound is "magnificent." When the volume is turned to max, and with nothing playing, the amp is dead quiet. Thank you agile_one, for introducing me to this magical headphone/amp. combo._

 

6/29 when you ordered to 9/3, appears to be coming faster. I noticed that a few people on other boards have just gotten theirs as well. Eight weeks appears to be the magic period now. So Sept 17th might be doable for me.


----------



## Gav

I have been waiting since the end of May for mine which is a shade over 3 mounths, it is due tomorrow (thursday) if not thursday it will be monday as friday has been declared a public holiday due to George Bush's visit it our city for the APEC meeting.


----------



## minivan

hey gav, good to hear that yours coming soon. please give your impression when u received yours. i got email from warwick ,( our local aussie dealer) mine will be here in about 2 weeks. yahoo! finally the wait is almost over for me. so excited. i have to say thank you here to garryh and tuatara, thanks for their time and patient on giving me advise and their impressions of this amp.


----------



## GarryH

Gentlemen,

 Glad to hear that deliveries are happening and doing so at quicker pace.

 >>>> Shoisai - Congrats & looking forward to more in depth observations from you.

 >>>> Minivan - No worries mate - the time will pass quickly.

 >>>> Gav - Don't think that you're going to get off so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - we'll want to see observations and pics too!

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Superpredator

Hot lunch, my HA-02 is waiting for me at home. I see an amp liquidation sale in my future. Impressions and possibly tears of joy to follow. I spoke with my W2002, and she put on her best dress.


----------



## GarryH

SuperP,

 Wow . . . 

good news

 all around today. 

  Quote:


 Hot lunch, my HA-02 is waiting for me at home. I see an amp liquidation sale in my future. Impressions and possibly tears of joy to follow. I spoke with my W2002, and she put on her best dress. 
 

Sounds like things are goin' to get hot and heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in your neck of the woods. You know the rules 

 - we'll be expecting impressions and/or pics asap.

 It's getting late here . . . time for me to catch some sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## SK138

Hmmm...is that why you guys call it "Yummy"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice snatch SuperP...I mean your new amp and your understanding wife
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SuperP,

 Wow . . . 

good news

 all around today. 



 Sounds like things are goin' to get hot and heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in your neck of the woods. You know the rules 

 - we'll be expecting impressions and/or pics asap.

 It's getting late here . . . time for me to catch some sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry_


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hot lunch, my HA-02 is waiting for me at home. I see an amp liquidation sale in my future. Impressions and possibly tears of joy to follow. I spoke with my W2002, and she put on her best dress._

 

I"ll be interested to hear how the Yamamoto fares with your 2 AT woodies.
 Put the W5000s in last night, first time with the HA-02 for a while(its been engauged with the Meier Opera)...sounds even better than I remember, maybe the ATs are still opening up as I dont have huge hours on them.
 Good to see the delivery times are coming down.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hot lunch, my HA-02 is waiting for me at home. I see an amp liquidation sale in my future. Impressions and possibly tears of joy to follow. I spoke with my W2002, and she put on her best dress._

 

This is the first seven week delivery we have seen.

 Great news.


----------



## Superpredator

Oh that's nice. Oh yes. I shall have some more of you yes I shall. Too early to post anything for sure as I'm only on my second track, but I'm only on my second track and I'm smiling already.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the first seven week delivery we have seen.

 Great news._

 

Ordered July 9, delivered September 4 (was at the post office yesterday according to tracking).


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey gav, good to hear that yours coming soon. please give your impression when u received yours. i got email from warwick ,( our local aussie dealer) mine will be here in about 2 weeks. yahoo! finally the wait is almost over for me. so excited. i have to say thank you here to garryh and tuatara, thanks for their time and patient on giving me advise and their impressions of this amp._

 

Mine has arrived a few hours ago ( yahoo )
 I have started the burn in period, I herd that it takes up to 400hr for it to be fully burnt in, true or false?
 It sounds very nice to me straight out of the box


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gentlemen,

 Glad to hear that deliveries are happening and doing so at quicker pace.


 >>>> Gav - Don't think that you're going to get off so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - we'll want to see observations and pics too!

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 


 I will certainly manage a few photos somewhere along the line, I will have to get my Tripod back home before I take some photo's may be some time on the weekend


----------



## minivan

thanks gav, and superpredator. looking forward to hear more about your impression of the amp.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks gav, and superpredator. looking forward to hear more about your impression of the amp._

 

The short of it thus far is that the HA-02 has satisfied the urge to move into a higher tier of sound. The last amp to seriously impress me was the M^3. I got the CanAmp and the EC/SS purely as an exercise in discovering what the current "value amps" sound like, and to get a sense for the value and sound quality of the M^3. All three are nice in their own way, but right out of the box the HA-02 is clearly a tier above. Just in terms of sound quality I feel the HA-02 is worth its price, and it's very nice to finally hear an improvement in the W2002.

 The HA-02 brings a few sweet touches of tube glow to the W2002, adding a sense of life and air that was missing with the M^3. The two amps sound similar in that they each have a sense of rightness for these difficult-to-drive ATs (a quality almost entirely missing in all other amps I've tried), but the HA-02 is more precise and refined, eliminating the thick, slow, sometimes overly warm and muddy quality the M^3 imposes. 

 The HA-02 seems to open up the midrange while minimizing the upper midrange/lower treble peakiness that the W2002 seemed to have before. That range still maintains the classic AT signature sound of being ever so slightly prominent, but the whole spectrum seems more balanced. The mids now seem a great deal more fleshed out, reminding me of the expansive mid-vintage (non-serialized) RS-1's midrange.

 One area where the M^3 still reigns supreme is in the mid/upper bass, where low percussion sounded eye-poppingly good. So far the HA-02 seems a little flatter, less textured/shapely/vivid in that area, but at the same time doesn't emphasize the absence of deep bass that seems to be a persistent quality of the W2002. Burn-in has yet to commence, so we'll see if this improves.

 Soundstage with the HA-02 is already superior, greatly reducing the closed-in quality the W2002 sometimes has. It doesn't quite approach W5000-levels of air and openness, but it definitely makes progress in that area, and further confirms my thinking that the W2002 is AT's hybrid woody, fusing the technical benefits of detail and precision with the euphonic niceties that come with vivid colors and a full-bodied tonality with very slightly but pleasingly fuzzy note edges. These qualities were detectable using the M^3 but I think the HA-02 brings them into focus, trimming the fat and boosting the goodness.


----------



## braillediver

I noticed in the Headphone Forum Nik has the HA-02 and likes the GS1000 with it. Nik's had some of the best gear ever made so that speaks highly of the Yamamoto.

 RS-1's? I've got another pair do they need the Yamamoto to sing?


 Mitch


----------



## wower

Very nice thoughts pred. thx


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_welcome to the club._

 

X2


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just bought the Yamamoto that was in the FS section...really looking forward to it. for now it will be mated with the k701 and the hf-1, though i know many here do not find the match with the k701 to be very good. we'll see.

 i've been looking to get a nice pair of closed cans and i have my eyes set on the woody AT series...perhaps the w5000 or maybe even the w2002 if i can find a good used pair. while the w1000 may have good synergy with this amp i'm wary of it being a one-show pony...but you may persuade me otherwise. suffice it to say, i'm excited to receive this beautiful piece of work next week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The W1000's sound very good on my Audio Alchemy Headphone amp, and so do the W5000,s which are IMO the better phones, just not sure they are worth the extra dollars, and both sound very good indeed with the Yamamoto ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hot lunch, my HA-02 is waiting for me at home. I see an amp liquidation sale in my future. Impressions and possibly tears of joy to follow. I spoke with my W2002, and she put on her best dress._

 

You had much joy and merriment, I trust ...


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


 The HA-02 brings a few sweet touches of tube glow to the W2002, adding a sense of life and air that was missing with the M^3. 
 

X2. I've been listening to PS-1s on HA-02 for 2 days, it's very enjoyable and the HA-02 has added a bit more air and space in between instruments, endless decay and the strings sound so lifelike. So far, my only complain is the bass. It's loose, woolly and poorly controlled. The PS-1s become less bass heavy, otherwise everything is very good, floating, liquid, smooth but with no loss of detail. Just too early observations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , but like others said, it sounds very good straight out of the box.


----------



## GarryH

Shiosai,

  Quote:


 So far, my only complain is the bass. It's loose, woolly and poorly controlled. 
 

Glad to hear that you're enjoying your new Yammy. In my experience, the bass will tighten up a bit as the hours build up. Hope that's the case with yours as well - YMMV.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed in the Headphone Forum Nik has the HA-02 and likes the GS1000 with it. Nik's had some of the best gear ever made so that speaks highly of the Yamamoto.

 RS-1's? I've got another pair do they need the Yamamoto to sing?


 Mitch_

 

Interesting blessingx who is a big GS1k fan listened to his with my Yamamoto HA-02 and thought it was not a good matchup at all.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RS-1's? I've got another pair do they need the Yamamoto to sing?


 Mitch_

 

Judging from how the HF-1 sounds with the Yamamoto, my vote is assuredly.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RS-1's? I've got another pair do they need the Yamamoto to sing?
 Mitch_

 

as the op and therefore the person responsible for my purchasing one(and another 2 AT phones to go with it) I say you most certainly need one...if only to keep your lovely power amp company.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Judging from how the HF-1 sounds with the Yamamoto, my vote is assuredly._

 

assuredly what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looking at your sig i'm guessing you approve of the match...right?


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_assuredly what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking at your sig i'm guessing you approve of the match...right?_

 

Assuredly assuredly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a couple weeks of loan time with an RS-1. Me thinks it might be time for an upgrade.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Assuredly assuredly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a couple weeks of loan time with an RS-1. Me thinks it might be time for an upgrade._

 

the rs-1 is really a great headphone...i owned a pair a couple years ago before downsizing my collection. though not in the same league as the rs-1 i like the hf-1's sound so i think my next purchase is a woody audio technica...waiting for a FS to come up at a good price. perhaps the denon d5000 will do for a while? who around here pairs the denon with the yamamoto?


----------



## Gav

I have had my HA-02 for a little over a day now and have been very impressed with my present setup ( which is in my Sig) none more so than when I decided it was time to change CD's to The Cello Suits by Yo-Yo Ma, wow the tonal quality of the cello is amazing, right now I am one happy camper.


----------



## GarryH

Gav,

  Quote:


 I have had my HA-02 for a little over a day now and have been very impressed with my present setup ( which is in my Sig) none more so than when I decided it was time to change CD's to The Cello Suits by Yo-Yo Ma, wow the tonal quality of the cello is amazing, right now I am one happy camper. 
 

Glad that you're enjoying it. Agree with you that the tonal quality that comes through is exceptional and, IMO, is the Yammy's strong suit with saturation and decay a close second.

 From all I've heard about the Droplet, you are probably in mid-range nirvana. Let's see - keep what I've got and post on Head-Fi or spring for the Droplet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and, with help from the Missus 

, post on Dead-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Now, we all know what the answer here is . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Gav

Ever since I decided to induge in some Headphone gear I always kept in the back of my mind that the valves in the Droplet & the Yamamoto HA-02 were a good team, all wishfull thinking of course, but it appears to have worked out well, especially as their coulor is exactly identical.

 At the time I baught the Droplet I beleve the local dealer for Consonance was selling consonance gear at the cheepest price on the planet, I think I payed arround 2600 Austrailian dollars for it, still alot of money but at the time I thought I better grab one before the price goes up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have herd that the Raysonic is a great unit


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I decided it was time to change CD's to The Cello Suits by Yo-Yo Ma, wow the tonal quality of the cello is amazing, right now I am one happy camper._

 

I'm happy to hear that because that's a piece I love (owning 3 versions). I guess I will have to give more thought to the Consonance CDP line.. What headphones were you using? W5000s? Normally my HD595s edge out on classical music but I do love my AD2000 for the suites..


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm happy to hear that because that's a piece I love (owning 3 versions). I guess I will have to give more thought to the Consonance CDP line.. What headphones were you using? W5000s? Normally my HD595s edge out on classical music but I do love my AD2000 for the suites.._

 

I am using the W5000, this is my first headphone setup, I have nothing to compare it to prior to this, what are the 3 versions you have.


----------



## slwiser

I made a rough count and it appears that there are somewhere near 20 people that have or will have the Yamamoto HA-02. This is quite a number.


----------



## ronfint

I received my (pre-owned) HA-02 yesterday, and I'm pleased to be one of the ~20 owners. I've only listened using it for an hour or so, but I'm quite impressed by its beautiful midrange (with W5000). There is an interesting soundstage, too -- but I've never been able to get used to having it around my head. To me, headphones produce a soundstage that is natural only if you view yourself as lying on the ground, head toward the stage.


----------



## minivan

gav, damn it! why do u have to live so far away? damn it, i really love to listen to that setup of yours. i saw that consonance droplet on sale last time on sna forum for about 1k aud , but was too late. i heard they are about 3k aud new now, is it? i believe the consonance are from hong kong?
 superpredator: that storm dac must be working very well with your yammy? i am thinking to get the storm pandora dac to pair with my arriving yammy


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made a rough count and it appears that there are somewhere near 20 people that have or will have the Yamamoto HA-02. This is quite a number._

 

From the way Brian was talking, after the 6moons review came out Yamamoto was absolutely flooded with orders. I wonder if the 20 or so Head-Fiers you count don't represent but a fraction of the overall orders. Too bad the amps aren't serial numbered (or perhaps they are and I just don't know it).


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_gav, damn it! why do u have to live so far away? damn it, i really love to listen to that setup of yours. i saw that consonance droplet on sale last time on sna forum for about 1k aud , but was too late. i heard they are about 3k aud new now, is it? i believe the consonance are from hong kong?_

 

I think it sold for 1350 Aus dollars what a bargain that was I cant beleave he sold it for such a low price.

 I was under the impression that Consonance were made in China I'm not sure where exactly, is HongKong part of China? ( sorry for my ignorance )

 Address on their site,

 797,No.2 Jiuxianqiao Road, Chaoyang District, Beijing, CHINA 
 Post Code:100015


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From the way Brian was talking, after the 6moons review came out Yamamoto was absolutely flooded with orders. I wonder if the 20 or so Head-Fiers you count don't represent but a fraction of the overall orders. Too bad the amps aren't serial numbered (or perhaps they are and I just don't know it)._

 

This is a small community when it comes to the world at large. I am sure you are right.

 If it is being used much like the micro-ZOTL in some circles it will be used bridge in pairs for speakers giving it twice the power if has for high eff. speakers. That would add quite a few. And there are other forums not necessarily headphones that probably have just as many users as well.


----------



## GarryH

Gav,

  Quote:


 I am using the W5000, this is my first headphone setup, I have nothing to compare it to prior to this, what are the 3 versions you have. 
 

No need to compare to other systems mate - (IMO) your system is reference already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## GarryH

Minivan,

  Quote:


 gav, damn it! why do u have to live so far away? damn it, i really love to listen to that setup of yours. i saw that consonance droplet on sale last time on sna forum for about 1k aud , but was too late. i heard they are about 3k aud new now, is it? i believe the consonance are from hong kong?

 

If you ever see a Droplet for AUD 1K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - grab it and don't look back . . . if not for you do it for me! I've got a good mind to send you to the naughty corner for this 

. Seriously though, even @ new AUD 3K, that represents 20% discount from retail - not too bad. Consonance is made in Beijing, with their HK website being a main portal for ex-China sales.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

SuperP,

  Quote:


 From the way Brian was talking, after the 6moons review came out Yamamoto was absolutely flooded with orders. I wonder if the 20 or so Head-Fiers you count don't represent but a fraction of the overall orders. Too bad the amps aren't serial numbered (or perhaps they are and I just don't know it). 
 

My bet is that you're correct regarding the HeadFiers who've got these. While there is no doubt that the 6Moons review had a big influence, this was definately a ground swell from other places, word of mouth, prior sales, etc., not to mention Yamamoto's own website, where I found out about this.

 I don't recall where reading it, but considerable interest has been generated from this website (and this thread) as well. As in any other participatory forum / community, the actual contributers are but a fraction of those silently participating. With Yamamoto only being a small company, @ <10 people, you can imagine how just a couple of hundred orders would tie them up, especially as they'll still need to keep production on their other products going.

 Re: the S/N, mine has one on the bottom cover towards the back just under the speaker taps. It appears to be date code / production based with mine being #9.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 Re: the S/N, mine has one on the bottom cover towards the back just under the speaker taps. It appears to be date code / production based with mine being #9.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Mine is the #62 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Garry, you are right, the bass has tighten up now and this is the most enjoyable PS1 I'd heard so far


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using the W5000, this is my first headphone setup, I have nothing to compare it to prior to this, what are the 3 versions you have._

 

A very good combination ... , definitely reference standard ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made a rough count and it appears that there are somewhere near 20 people that have or will have the Yamamoto HA-02. This is quite a number._

 

Time to start a Yamamoto Owners thread/registry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my (pre-owned) HA-02 yesterday, and I'm pleased to be one of the ~20 owners. I've only listened using it for an hour or so, but I'm quite impressed by its beautiful midrange (with W5000). There is an interesting soundstage, too -- but I've never been able to get used to having it around my head. To me, headphones produce a soundstage that is natural only if you view yourself as lying on the ground, head toward the stage._

 

Keep at it, it grows on you, just as you say, it is a different perspective ...


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gav,


 No need to compare to other systems mate - (IMO) your system is reference already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

It dose sound very nice and I'm happy.

 But some where along the line I wll be hoping to try the Ultrasone Edition9's, But at arround 1950 Au dollars it will have to get in the Que, next item to upgrade will be my camera, I will be in HongKong for 2 days next July for a stopover on my way UK to visit my Relatives in Plymouth, Would HK be the best place to buy Camera's or is that debatable.

 If i'm leading away from the main subject (*Yamamoto HA-02)* I appolagise and wont mention it again


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SuperP,

 Re: the S/N, mine has one on the bottom cover towards the back just under the speaker taps. It appears to be date code / production based with mine being #9.
_

 

Hmmmm ..... , mine is 07070030, and my mates is 07070037 ....

 So that would make mine #30 and his #37 ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is the #62 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Garry, you are right, the bass has tighten up now and this is the most enjoyable PS1 I'd heard so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And remember they need 20 minutes or so to warm up and really start singing, and the bass is where it looses out the most when cold, so start with bass light material, to give it a chance to start singing, the move on - or do as my friend does, put a cd on, and just let it play, before he starts listening, to avoid a cold start to the listing session ... , me, I just start listening, read/answer my e-mail, and when I am finished the Yammy is already singing beautifully ... , then I sit back, relax and enjoy!!!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It dose sound very nice and I'm happy.

 But some where along the line I wll be hoping to try the Ultrasone Edition9's, But at arround 1950 Au dollars it will have to get in the Que, next item to upgrade will be my camera, I will be in Hong Kong for 2 days next July for a stopover on my way UK to visit my Relatives in Plymouth, Would HK be the best place to buy Camera's or is that debatable.

 If I'm leading away from the main subject (*Yamamoto HA-02)* I appolagise and wont mention it again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dunno about camera's, but I'm sure Garry will be pleased to offer you a cup of tea ... <
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and let you listen to his other head-fi goodies ...


----------



## GarryH

Shiosai,

  Quote:


 . . . the bass has tighten up now and this is the most enjoyable PS1 I'd heard so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Glad to hear it - surely you'll continue to see that it will get better and better.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

Java / Gav,

  Quote:


 And remember they need 20 minutes or so to warm up and really start singing, and the bass is where it looses out the most when cold, so start with bass light material, to give it a chance to start singing, the move on - or do as my friend does, put a cd on, and just let it play, before he starts listening, to avoid a cold start to the listing session ... , me, I just start listening, read/answer my e-mail, and when I am finished the Yammy is already singing beautifully ... , then I sit back, relax and enjoy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 

Agrree and well said mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 ************************************************

  Quote:


 Dunno about camera's, but I'm sure Garry will be pleased to offer you a cup of tea ... <
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 












 In fact, let's see . . . how about -












 A good, hot, cuppa, of java is always most welcome, be it
 french press, expresso, or mbriki. A good pot of Earl Grey,
 will do just fine as well. Black with two sugar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Where, oh where did I see this 

 ???????????????????

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## JimP

OK I need another amp like I need a spike in the head...but this thread is intriguing...

 I've gone through my deranged acquisition phase, and am now going the other direction to optimize around L3000 and W5000. (Thought about selling W5000, but for certain music - classical/opera - that I'm dabbling in, I like the W5000 so I'm keeping it. L3000, of course, is fantastic for jazz/rock that I primarily listen to). No experience with tube amps, don't want to go off the deep end, maybe one to compliment. The HA-02 seems to fit the bill, especially that I am ending up AT-centric.

 A couple of quick questions:

 1. I get a good sense of HA-02 with W5000 by reading this thread, any impressions with L3000? I would appreciate comments from people who actually tried L3000 + HA-02, because L3000 is quite different from W5000.

 2. I tried emailing (shige-y@ mh1.117.ne.jp) to enquire about ordering/total shipping, a few basic questions. No response for a couple weeks. Should I try calling, but I suspect language may be barrier? How are people ordering outside US? (I'm in Hong Kong)

 3. If I proceed, should I opt for 220V (someone in this thread seems to have done that), or just get normal 100V, and use step-down transformer (doing so with my HA5000, with absolutely no problem; my US ECSS was more finickly and ultimately had to get an equivalent 220v power supply to enjoy). I ask this, as I may eventually end back in the US.

 Thanks for any input, and no thanks for luring me into this thread...


 JimP


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2. I tried emailing (shige-y@ mh1.117.ne.jp) to enquire about ordering/total shipping, a few basic questions. No response for a couple weeks. Should I try calling, but I suspect language may be barrier? How are people ordering outside US? (I'm in Hong Kong)

 3. If I proceed, should I opt for 220V (someone in this thread seems to have done that), or just get normal 100V, and use step-down transformer (doing so with my HA5000, with absolutely no problem; my US ECSS was more finickly and ultimately had to get an equivalent 220v power supply to enjoy). I ask this, as I may eventually end back in the US.

 Thanks for any input, and no thanks for luring me into this thread...


 JimP_

 

Yes Yamamoto do make the amp in 220/240V configuration. When I contacted Mr Yamamoto he assured me that they had experience in making many amps in that voltage.
 I found that he replied to my e-mails within a day or so but language is a barrier so if you're writing in English keep it short and to the point.

 It also looks like they may be apointing agents in other countries, ie Australia.
 If all else fails you could try contacting Brian at Venus HiFi. I think the amps are shipped straight from the factory to your address even if you buy through him. Price I think is pretty much the same.
 Maybe worth a shot if you have no other luck.


----------



## GarryH

Hi Jim,

 Re: Q1 - Unfortunately - no luck with hearing the L3000s, but I'm willing to bet that they would sound terrific with the Yammy.

 Re: Q2 - Keep on trying with the e-mail. Yamamato San uses an English translation software, so calling might not fit the bill.

 Re: Q3 - You'd probably be OK with a step down xfmr. With the same thought in mind (heading back to the US), I posed the same question and Yamamoto San advised that I could always send it back to be rewired for whatever voltage necessary. Thus, with the desire to keep things simple and the likehood that I'll not be going back (I've recently become a HK permanent resident), I opted for 220V.

 Hope this helps.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Icarium

Try agile_one he has the Yamamoto and the L3000.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Re: the S/N, mine has one on the bottom cover towards the back just under the speaker taps. It appears to be date code / production based with mine being #9.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

looks like I'm #19


----------



## Knockturne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Jim,

 Re: Q1 - Unfortunately - no luck with hearing the L3000s, but I'm willing to bet that they would sound terrific with the Yammy.

 Re: Q2 - Keep on trying with the e-mail. Yamamato San uses an English translation software, so calling might not fit the bill.

 Re: Q3 - You'd probably be OK with a step down xfmr. With the same thought in mind (heading back to the US), I posed the same question and Yamamoto San advised that I could always send it back to be rewired for whatever voltage necessary. Thus, with the desire to keep things simple and the likehood that I'll not be going back (I've recently become a HK permanent resident), I opted for 220V.

 Hope this helps.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

My God! A post by GarryH without a single emoticon!


----------



## kugino

i'm hoping to receive mine by the end of next week (fingers crossed)...anyone here mate theirs with a stello da100? it will probably fit into my computer setup and i'll take my gs-1 to work to become part of my laptop/work rig...

 if anyone's selling a woody AT, PM me, please!


----------



## GarryH

Knockturne,

  Quote:


 My God! A post by GarryH without a single emoticon! 
 






 Look ma - no emoticons!

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## mojo

Anyone know where I could get one of these in Tokyo?


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know where I could get one of these in Tokyo?_

 

You could send wower a PM he is from Hokkaido which I think is in Japan


----------



## Fing

1. I find the HA-02 is quite good at bringing out the bass in a lot of headphones. For the L3000, this is not really needed and I actually find it a bit much. I don't find it such a great match as the dedicated AT amps. I prefer the DHA3000 and probably even the HA5000 to the HA-02 for this phone.
 It's great for a Sony R10 though ;p

 2. I emailed him about getting an amp to the UK and he sent me a quote within a few days. This was in March/April though. Perhaps, email again but keep it simple? I hear he uses a web translater or something.

 3. My amp is 240V as I'm in the UK and I specified it as such at the time of ordering.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. I get a good sense of HA-02 with W5000 by reading this thread, any impressions with L3000? I would appreciate comments from people who actually tried L3000 + HA-02, because L3000 is quite different from W5000.

 2. I tried emailing (shige-y@ mh1.117.ne.jp) to enquire about ordering/total shipping, a few basic questions. No response for a couple weeks. Should I try calling, but I suspect language may be barrier? How are people ordering outside US? (I'm in Hong Kong)

 3. If I proceed, should I opt for 220V (someone in this thread seems to have done that), or just get normal 100V, and use step-down transformer (doing so with my HA5000, with absolutely no problem; my US ECSS was more finickly and ultimately had to get an equivalent 220v power supply to enjoy). I ask this, as I may eventually end back in the US.

 Thanks for any input, and no thanks for luring me into this thread...


 JimP_


----------



## wower

It's not something you "pick up." These suckers are hand built to order.. do you have 8 weeks in tokyo??


----------



## JimP

Thanks for all the input above, especially Fing on L3000 + HA-02 (will have to ponder this some more...)


----------



## mojo

Ah, thanks for the info guys. I really want one but am only here until the 20th. I was hoping to bring one back because otherwise I would have to pay massive import duty when it arrives by post in the UK.

 I really wanted to listen to it as well. I have been auditioning amps for use with W5000s and had pretty much settled on the HA5000 until I read about this amp. The HA5000 is almost perfect to me, but I do like the slightly warmer/smoother tube sound. No tube amp I have yet tried has quite matched up to the HA5000 in other areas though.

 To those having trouble contacting the manufacturer, I speak Japanese (not brilliant but I can get by) and would be happy to help. Maybe I could craft a sample email or if there are a few people in the UK/Europe who want one I could try to arrange a bulk buy.


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


 To those having trouble contacting the manufacturer, I speak Japanese (not brilliant but I can get by) and would be happy to help. Maybe I could craft a sample email or if there are a few people in the UK/Europe who want one I could try to arrange a bulk buy. 
 

Very sporting of you Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## mojo

Well I can't promise it will be perfect but it will certainly be better than my Chinese friend's telephone manner at the karaoke parlour:

 ”すみませんが。。。。　厚いよ！！！”

 They did turn the AC up a bit though so I suppose at least she was understood...


----------



## wower

I don't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 She said it was "thick(厚い)"?

 ”暑い”＝hot


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 She said it was "thick(厚い)"?

 ”暑い”＝hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## wower

high-five!!!

 ahh.... fun with kanji...


----------



## lousyreeds1

Hi all,

 Has anyone tried to request a version without the speaker connectors, possibly at a discount? They are obviously of great quality, but they seem like a waste for most people's purposes.


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 Has anyone tried to request a version without the speaker connectors, possibly at a discount? They are obviously of great quality, but they seem like a waste for most people's purposes._

 

This makes me think of asking whether anyone has found desktop speakers that match up nicely with the HA-02.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This makes me think of asking whether anyone has found desktop speakers that match up nicely with the HA-02._

 

yeah, i'd like to know, too. seems like it's way underpowered to drive my inefficient wharfedales...any bookshelf speakers that sound good with the ha-02?


----------



## Zebra

Has anyone tried the Zu Tone with these? Any other high efficiency speakers that would be candidates such as Horne Shoppe?


----------



## wower

In regard to custom HA-02s: 

 I was talking to Shige-san months ago (by email in Japanese) and the impression I got was 1) He is incredibly busy with orders 2) He is firm in his design. I was actually asking about doing a custom colour on top of the HA-02 and he seems very set on his redish hue (because it matches the rest of his line). I agree it would be nice to get rid of the speaker connects and (for me) the 2-inputs but I guess that is not going to happen any time soon. While I don't consider myself an expert at Japanese culture (or the language for that matter) I know that to push him harder (by email or phone) would be the wrong thing to do. I'm guessing to him my question probably seemed illogical in the extreme. My strategy would be to meet him in person, get to know him, buy him a beer, etc., and then ask for a favor. Then, in my experience, the Japanese will go incredibly out of their way to please. 

 Just my $0.02

 P.S. my japanese is good but as it turns out my electrical engineering Japanese sucks...


----------



## lousyreeds1

Good to know. For me, the double inputs are a necessity, and I can only assume that the same is the case for the speaker terminals for many of his domestic buyers. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," I guess...


----------



## wower

I think Shige-san had it in his mind this unit would be used in an office enviro and that the speaker outputs would be used mostly for background music. And after living here for years, I know that having a huge speaker set up like we have in North America is rare, not for lack of money, but for lack of space. There is no need for huge amps, huge speakers, etc. Lots of low-watt esoteic designs floating around though.


----------



## GarryH

Zebra,

  Quote:


 Has anyone tried the Zu Tone with these? Any other high efficiency speakers that would be candidates such as Horne Shoppe? 
 

Having the Tones in my work office, I've not yet tried it, but probably should - if not for me, then for the cause of Head-Fi-dum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The next few days are going to be kind of busy, however, if time permits, I'll give it a go towards the end of the week and jot down my thoughts.

 Surely Omegas, Fostex based, etc., speaker might fit the bill as well.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

Wower,

  Quote:


 While I don't consider myself an expert at Japanese culture (or the language for that matter) I know that to push him harder (by email or phone) would be the wrong thing to do. I'm guessing to him my question probably seemed illogical in the extreme. My strategy would be to meet him in person, get to know him, buy him a beer, etc., and then ask for a favor. Then, in my experience, the Japanese will go incredibly out of their way to please. 
 

Agreed and in line with my experience having worked in a Japanese company for 6+ years prior to moving to Asia.

 In one sense, it is so refreshing to see someone so passionate about his work and workmanship and not willing to "compromise" what he believes to be a winning formula. And it appears that the market, by and large, agrees with him.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if not for me, then for the cause of Head-Fi-dum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 

Yes! Yes! Please take the plunge for head-fi!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ And it appears that the market, by and large, agrees with him._

 

I think you hit the nail on the head. I wish I had used those exact same words. Sometimes I think Japan is its own little island of high-end audio. This certianly was the case back in the booming early 90s when every Japanese had money. Accuphase, Arcolink, etc., these brands don't get out much but are a bargain when buying in Yen. They highlight Japanese mastery over engineering and details.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to know. For me, the double inputs are a necessity, and I can only assume that the same is the case for the speaker terminals for many of his domestic buyers. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," I guess..._

 

I also need both inputs, first one for my CD, second for my turntable, via a phono stage ... , and I agree, if it ain't broke, don't fiddle with it ...


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 She said it was "thick(厚い)"?

 ”暑い”＝hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oops, yeah, teach me to type without my glasses on! You just hit space and it looks right...

 The joke was more that she carefully started out politely, then apparently forgot about keigo and just issued her complaint. I think it's because she has never had any formal schooling in the language, and the only text book I have ever seen was a Chinese version of みなの日本語 which had huge vocab lists that all gave dictionary form only.

 Er, anyway, yes... I shall put my glasses on when composing messages in future


----------



## java

Talking of speakers;

http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/YS-605P-new-eng.html

 I'd like to hear these, but at that price well .... , Price: 398,000(1pc. without shipping cost) X2 .... OUCH!!!

 These also look nice, but no idea what these are ... ;
http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/speaker.html


----------



## mojo

Flat speakers might be good with this amp. Low power and not very demanding. Okay, bass will not be very interesting but for BGM they would probably be okay.


----------



## braillediver

Last year I talked with Brian of Venus HiFi about asking Mr. Yamamoto to do what I considered a minor change on a Yamamoto pre-amp. Install Ebony feet instead of the brass feet it came with. Brian said he didn't think it would happen. He said a previous attempt to change a design was rejected and I got the impression Brian wasn’t going to ask again.


 Mitch


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also need both inputs, first one for my CD, second for my turntable, via a phono stage ... , and I agree, if it ain't broke, don't fiddle with it ..._

 

This is the reason to use Line Routers. Mine is the ampBox with 4 inputs x 2 outputs and since it is passive it can go either way. 2 inputs and 4 outputs.

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ampbox/page5.html

 Mapletree makes one as well.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last year I talked with Brian of Venus HiFi about asking Mr. Yamamoto to do what I considered a minor change on a Yamamoto pre-amp.... Brian said he didn't think it would happen. He said a previous attempt to change a design was rejected and I got the impression Brian wasn’t going to ask again._

 

Hmmm.. thx brail. My suspicions confirmed from a source I didn't even know existed. To me, these small manufactures cry out in regards to custom jobs. I guess I lean towards Singlepower's good work in the head-fi community rather than this thread's appreciation of Shige-san's vision. That said, I still have a HA-02 on order, so it's only a losely held opinion.


----------



## braillediver

"I guess I lean towards Singlepower's good work in the head-fi community rather than this thread's appreciation of Shige-san's vision."

 One thing to remember with Singlepower is there's really no "production" amps. Each one seems to be unique and customized to a specific users request. As such I often wonder how people can compare the sonic characteristics from one amp to the other. It would seem prudent to list every detail of the Singlepower amp if you were going to comment on its acoustic properties.

 I like keeping the amps I buy stock. I like sampling the designers’ vision. If I wanted something unique I’d build it myself.

 If you consider Yamamoto and SinglePower (I don’t believe it’s Yamamoto verses SinglePower- it’s Yamamoto and Single Power). The design, implementation, execution and customization are as different as the cultures they come from. Yeah they’re both Headphone amps but that’s about where it ends. They are going in 2 completely different directions OTL / Transformer coupled etc.

 Interestingly- have any SinglePower fans bought a Yamamoto? Have any SinglePower Fans posted in this thread?


 Mitch


----------



## slwiser

One person's poor opinion follows:

 I have the concept that Single Power represents a brute force approach to handling a headphone load while others like Yamamoto take an approach more like an artist. Single Power is mostly known for its huge power handling transformers that provide for very stuff power supplies and allowing the unit itself to reflect any number of sounds via tube rolling. So there would be no Single Power sound exactly. The unit itself becomes an appliance for which favor you want to put into the oven so to speak, a high end oven but an appliance never-the-less. 

 The Yamamoto amps are more focused on revealing the nature of sound it's creator wants to present.

 The Yamamoto amps are an example of someone who is willing to put his vision up for the world to appreciate or not. The Single Power approach is to allow the sound to be almost anything you want it to be. The more flexible the better. If you don't appreciate it, it is because you have not gotten the right tube yet. The creator has much less exposure to the liability of an inadequate sound this way and therefore in a sense this approach is less creative from the designers point of view.

 Music being art, I like the ideal of having a product produced with an artist view instead of an engineer with an view of producing an appliance.

 Again just my poor personal opinion and I don't want to take anything away from anyone. I know the Single Power produces some of the most appreciated amps for headphones in the world.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Flat speakers might be good with this amp. Low power and not very demanding. Okay, bass will not be very interesting but for BGM they would probably be okay._

 

BGM ... ?

 EDIT:

 Oooops, .... , okay, it just occurred to me Back Ground Music ...

 Back Ground Music, in a sense, yes, but they are small. reasonably flat, space efficient, and I expect they sound fantastic, bass should be good, if somewhat rolled off, the midrange should be magic, and the trebles also slight rolled off, ... , but beautiful sound any way you look at it, not perfect, mind you, just beautifull ...


----------



## kugino

i have a pair of spare bookshelf speakers with 88dB sensitivity...would the ha-02 be able to drive these? i guess i'll know for sure in a couple of days when my yamamoto arrives


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a pair of spare bookshelf speakers with 88dB sensitivity...would the ha-02 be able to drive these? i guess i'll know for sure in a couple of days when my yamamoto arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Concerning your question; one of the best pieces of information that I have come across concerning this is at AudioAsylum.com here:

http://db.audioasylum.com/cgi/m.mpl?...le&r=&session=

 This is not for general background music but regular listening levels. You can make some adjustments for how you will be listening yourself.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Concerning your question; one of the best pieces of information that I have come across concerning this is at AudioAsylum.com here:

http://db.audioasylum.com/cgi/m.mpl?...le&r=&session=

 This is not for general background music but regular listening levels. You can make some adjustments for how you will be listening yourself._

 

thanks! question answered.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One person's poor opinion follows:

 I have the concept that Single Power represents a brute force approach to handling a headphone load while others like Yamamoto take an approach more like an artist. Single Power is mostly known for its huge power handling transformers that provide for very stuff power supplies and allowing the unit itself to reflect any number of sounds via tube rolling. So there would be no Single Power sound exactly. The unit itself becomes an appliance for which favor you want to put into the oven so to speak, a high end oven but an appliance never-the-less. 

 The Yamamoto amps are more focused on revealing the nature of sound it's creator wants to present.

 The Yamamoto amps are an example of someone who is willing to put his vision up for the world to appreciate or not. The Single Power approach is to allow the sound to be almost anything you want it to be. The more flexible the better. If you don't appreciate it, it is because you have not gotten the right tube yet. The creator has much less exposure to the liability of an inadequate sound this way and therefore in a sense this approach is less creative from the designers point of view.

 Music being art, I like the ideal of having a product produced with an artist view instead of an engineer with an view of producing an appliance.

 Again just my poor personal opinion and I don't want to take anything away from anyone. I know the Single Power produces some of the most appreciated amps for headphones in the world._

 

X2


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the reason to use Line Routers. Mine is the ampBox with 4 inputs x 2 outputs and since it is passive it can go either way. 2 inputs and 4 outputs.

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ampbox/page5.html

 Mapletree makes one as well._

 

Why I appreciate having 2 inputs, I don't have to buy another link in the audio chain ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a pair of spare bookshelf speakers with 88dB sensitivity...would the ha-02 be able to drive these? i guess i'll know for sure in a couple of days when my yamamoto arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I doudt it, but then they might have a kinder impedance "slope" than the ones I tried ...


----------



## Superpredator

*Burn-in report.*

 At about 40 hours the HA-02's bass sounds very different. It's huge actually. I'm hoping it will settle into a more refined state, but it's nice to know that the W2002 is capable of this much bass. The Yammy seems to extend lower than the M^3, though at this point it sort of lacks the glowing luminescent refinement typical of the W2002's lower end.

 Tonight I'll have another listen after about 20 hours of pink noise.


----------



## kugino

holy crap, my ha-02 arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## GarryH

Kugino,

  Quote:


 Today 01:32 PM kugino wrote:
 holy crap, my ha-02 arrives tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Kugino before hearing about his Yammy's arrival (based on your location being "in the desert") - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and

 Kugino after hearing the news
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Good for you mate and hope you enjoy it.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kugino,


 Kugino before hearing about his Yammy's arrival (based on your location being "in the desert") - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and

 Kugino after hearing the news
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Good for you mate and hope you enjoy it.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

thanks garry! i'm gonna steal that cactus smiley (that's actually how i look these days after months of 100+ degree weather)

 will post impressions tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_holy crap, my ha-02 arrives tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

May it bring you much joy!


----------



## GarryH

Kugino,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks garry! i'm gonna steal that cactus smiley (that's actually how i look these days after months of 100+ degree weather) 



 will post impressions tomorrow (hopefully)_

 

Steal away mate - looking forward to your impressions as well.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## kugino

just arrived and i just hooked it up. man, it's beautiful. it needs repeating: it's beautiful.

 there's a loose screw inside somewhere that i need to re-attach when i find the time to open it up...but i'm letting it warm up for a quick listen soon...(drool).

 update: initial impression with k701 is that the amp is fantastic with midrange and provides warmth and richness to vocals and mid-bass instruments. the amp is dead quiet with the k701, even with the volume all the way up and no signal going in...i'm not thrilled with the highs (yet), but i need to listen a bit more.

 i could see how a big, flabby headphone might not be the perfect mate for this amp, as it would be too much, IMO. but something relatively dry and analytical like the k701 becomes much more fun to listen to with the ha-02. i really need to get me a pair of woody cans to see what y'all are talking about...


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just arrived and i just hooked it up. man, it's beautiful. it needs repeating: it's beautiful.

 there's a loose screw inside somewhere that i need to re-attach when i find the time to open it up...but i'm letting it warm up for a quick listen soon...(drool)._

 

Its very exciting ounce you know the arrival date isnt it, I could not wait to get it home and open up to feast my eyes in the little buety, and then get it hooked up as fast as you can to get the burn in thing happening as soon as possible.

 Mine is just over a week old now and has been burnig in fulltime and I'm enjoying listening to music on this little buety

 Have fun Gav


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zebra,



 Having the Tones in my work office, I've not yet tried it, but probably should - if not for me, then for the cause of Head-Fi-dum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The next few days are going to be kind of busy, however, if time permits, I'll give it a go towards the end of the week and jot down my thoughts.

 Surely Omegas, Fostex based, etc., speaker might fit the bill as well.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Hi Gary

 Did you manage to check out the Tones with the HA-02


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zebra,

 Having the Tones in my work office, I've not yet tried it, but probably should - if not for me, then for the cause of Head-Fi-dum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The next few days are going to be kind of busy, however, if time permits, I'll give it a go towards the end of the week and jot down my thoughts.

 Surely Omegas, Fostex based, etc., speaker might fit the bill as well.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes! Yes! Please take the plunge for head-fi!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Gary

 Did you manage to check out the Tones with the HA-02_

 



[size=small]For all those (and you know who you are) who’ve been wondering how the Yammy would fare when paired with speakers, I decided that today would be “bring your Yammy to work day”.[/size]
[size=small]As the Yammy is used to working the afternoon and graveyard shift, she was a bit put off by having to do OT

. When I advised that this was for the cause / advancement of Head/Hi-Fi, she dutifully snapped to attention and said "Hai!" (Hai =Yes - she's [/size][size=small]Japanese as you know) . . . on one condition – that I pick a cup of Java for her as well 

. . . [/size]

[size=small](See attached images)[/size]


[size=small]With that out of the way, it was time to get down to business. Running into the Yammy is my Leonardo 9.3 via single end Audio Quest King Cobra interconnects. Speakers were Zu Tone’s @ 96 db efficiency and AAD PPM1s @ 89db efficiency that, fortunately, were on hand for comparison. With the PMM1s, it was clear right away that it wasn’t going to gel and after about 9 to 10 on dial, things went pair shaped real fast 

. Out with the PMM1s and in with the Tones. For kicks, I decided to add my REL R205 sub to the mix with a high level (speaker taps) connection. The following comments/observations reflect the Yammy / Tone combo.[/size]

[size=small]Well, well, well, now this is more like it . . . toe tapping – check, head nodding – check, “never heard that before” moments – check, etc., etc. Connected to the Tones, with the volume @ 9 things were plenty loud and more than sufficient for BGM. Wanting to see how loud things could go before breakup /clipping set in, while the staff was out at lunch, I proceeded to rock out a bit with some INXS and Jamiroquai. On these and the other CDs sampled the Yammy bugs out between 11.5 and 12 on dial – although with very light acoustic music 12.5 was OK. I must admit to my surprise at just how loud things were at this volume. It’s clear to me that only high efficiency speakers need apply for this job.[/size]

[size=small]The Yammy throws a nice full soundstage, with the trademark warm and airy sound we’ve all come to love using it with cans. As expected, the mid-range is the star of the show. Lot’s of air and space around the instruments with bags and bags of lush tone (no pun intended). Bass was OK and, in fact, better than expected with lots of snap and pop, but a bit lacking in ultimate depth and grunt. Surely having the REL on hand helped wring out the deeper bass heard. [/size][size=small]Instruments were easily discernable in their appropriate place in the overall soundstage. Mind you, this was not super pinpoint placement, but rather a nice smooth blending together without being smeared. Width was great, however depth was only fair. That said, with BGM the intended duty, this is more than acceptable.[/size]

[size=small]Voices seems extremely natural and exhibited a bit more breath (if that makes sense) than over my dual Pathos. Strings, winds and acoustic music sounded superb with lots of detail on hand. Listening to Olivia Ong (_A Girl meets Bossanova 2_ – Incense Record), I found her voice to be utterly smooth and seductive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She was in the room with me – good thing everyone else was out to lunch

 . Sampling my new favourite CD _Now the Green Blade Riseth_ (XRCD, Prorious/JVC Victor), things got even better. This is an absolutely beautiful collection of Swedish Choral music performed by the Stockholm Cathedral Choir that has been recorded to the highest standard. The lovely choir set against the wafting and waning of strings and winds was breathtaking. The subtlety and texture of individual instruments (oboes / flutes / organs / strings) coming in and out of the foreground was equally impressive.[/size]

[size=small]While listening to this CD, my lovely assistant returned to the office with lunch and was equally impressed. She, a Buddhist, was so smitten by the sound that she converted on the spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! So I gave her the Papal blessing and sent her on her way

. Seriously though, it is clear that this is really where the Yammy shines and I now can understand the why the 2 channel-ers hold the rest of the Yamamoto line in such high regard. [/size]

[size=small]So, for the record, when all is said and done, I have no doubt that those contemplating hooking up speakers to the Yammy for BGM will no doubt be quite happy.[/size]

 [size=small]Cheers, [/size]
 [size=small]Garry[/size]

[size=small]Edit: 1st image is picture of Corda Opera that had the day off.[/size]


----------



## Gav

Thats realy great news, and thanks for taking the time to do the review I thoughrly enjoyed reading your post, Oh and ill have to check out that CD of Swedish Choral music it sounds great.

 cheers Gav


----------



## Fing

Great impressions GarryH.

 It really is a special and versatile little amp.

 I've currently got my Yammy driving a pair of newly acquired K1000 on the speaker outs. Volume between 9-10.5 and it sounds great


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats realy great news, and thanks for taking the time to do the review I thoughrly enjoyed reading your post, Oh and ill have to check out that CD of Swedish Choral music it sounds great.

 cheers Gav_

 

Thanks mate - glad you enjoyed it. One of my friends at a local high end HiFi dealer recommended that CD which was surprising as he's more into jazz and acoustic music. Do pick it up if you can . . . no doubt it would sound lovely over your kit.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

Fing,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It really is a special and versatile little amp.

 I've currently got my Yammy driving a pair of newly acquired K1000 on the speaker outs. Volume between 9-10.5 and it sounds great _

 

Spot on re: the Yammy's versatility . . . I can imagine how nice the K1000s sound and it would seem like a good match. Glad you're enjoying this combo.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## braillediver

"I've currently got my Yammy driving a pair of newly acquired K1000 on the speaker outs. Volume between 9-10.5 and it sounds great "

 You guys are gonna to cost me more money.

 Could you comment a little more on the K1000 and the HA-02? I just got lucky and got a pair of K1000's coming and was worried the Yamamoto A-08S at 2 watts would be under powered but if the HA-02 can start to drive them I might be lucky.

 I should just give up and buy an HA-02. Poverty sucks.


 Mitch


----------



## GarryH

Mitch,
  Quote:


 You guys are gonna to cost me more money.
 I should just give up and buy an HA-02. Poverty sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 

Well, well, well . . . if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Although I had mine before seeing your thread, if memory serves me correctly, a certain HeadFier, whose moniker starts with a "B" and ends with a "raillediver' started this thread and is probably, in large part, responsible for the emptying of many a HeadFier's wallet 

 over this Japanese beauty.

 Poverty, shmoverty - go ahead and take the plunge . . . you'll be glad you did.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"I've currently got my Yammy driving a pair of newly acquired K1000 on the speaker outs. Volume between 9-10.5 and it sounds great "

 You guys are gonna to cost me more money.

 Could you comment a little more on the K1000 and the HA-02? I just got lucky and got a pair of K1000's coming and was worried the Yamamoto A-08S at 2 watts would be under powered but if the HA-02 can start to drive them I might be lucky.

 I should just give up and buy an HA-02. Poverty sucks.


 Mitch_

 

Now that would be an interesting comparison, two Yamamoto's fighting it out for the K1000.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"I've currently got my Yammy driving a pair of newly acquired K1000 on the speaker outs. Volume between 9-10.5 and it sounds great "

 You guys are gonna to cost me more money.

 Could you comment a little more on the K1000 and the HA-02? I just got lucky and got a pair of K1000's coming and was worried the Yamamoto A-08S at 2 watts would be under powered but if the HA-02 can start to drive them I might be lucky.

 I should just give up and buy an HA-02. Poverty sucks.


 Mitch_

 

i was thinking the same thing - about hooking up the k1000 to the speaker outputs. i've been fixated on acquiring a pair of the k1000 since listening to a bunch of them at headfest earlier this year...my gs-1 may eventually be in the FS forum to procure funds toward a k1000 (curse you head-fi!)


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i really need to get me a pair of woody cans to see what y'all are talking about..._

 

I saw you were considering perhaps a W100. I can vouch for the love match it makes with the Yammy. The Yam really opens it up. My ATs are sounding like open headphones, and I am thrilled. 

 Edit: I've been continuing the grueling (well, easy) burn-in process. Once I feel like the Yam has settled in I'll post some more definitive thoughts. Hai!


----------



## wower

hahah... Great addition to the thread!! Even though while I was reading your comments GarryH, I was wondering; "Where the frig does this guy work?!!?"


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you comment a little more on the K1000 and the HA-02? I just got lucky and got a pair of K1000's coming and was worried the Yamamoto A-08S at 2 watts would be under powered but if the HA-02 can start to drive them I might be lucky.

 I should just give up and buy an HA-02. Poverty sucks.
 Mitch_

 

If I didn't already have a pair of 300B valve monoblocks (maxed out DIY Hifi-Supply's LadyDay using WE91 circuit) I would be waiting for a Yamamoto A-08S right now. From my experience of the HA-02, this stuff is bespoke class equipment, sold at true bargain value prices.
 Well - I am in a noisy office environment where ambient noise is around 51dB(a) / 63dB(c) and the feeling I get from my K1000 at least equals my DHA3000 / L3000 experience. My previous encounter to wearing open headphones in the office were AKG K701 out of a Doge which gave me screaming treble fatigue within minutes as I had to turn the volume up so loud.
 With the Yammy / K1000, there's no need at all for this. I let a colleague try it and he likened it to listening to music in a recording studio it was that clear and crisp.
 I can only imagine what it would be like late at night in my den at home.

 Srajan's 6moon review mentions that the HA-02 is over-engineered for driving headphones due to the use of the 408A tube so that it puts out 300mW into a 50ohm load, so a little more power for the 120ohms to drive the K1000. 

 Yes, AKG do recommend using an amp being able to push out 8 Watts to drive it "optimally" so I can't really provide A-B differences until I hook it up to my monoblocks - which I'm reluctant to do until I have a decent pre-amp.
 But - it drives it well enough for the volume I need to listen to it at, which is not loud. There is sufficient bass and a nice impactful dynamism to the very balanced sound. A very pure and musical listening experience with loads of headstage


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I didn't already have a pair of 300B valve monoblocks (maxed out DIY Hifi-Supply's LadyDay using WE91 circuit) I would be waiting for a Yamamoto A-08S right now. From my experience of the HA-02, this stuff is bespoke class equipment, sold at true bargain value prices.
 Well - I am in a noisy office environment where ambient noise is around 51dB(a) / 63dB(c) and the feeling I get from my K1000 at least equals my DHA3000 / L3000 experience. My previous encounter to wearing open headphones in the office were AKG K701 out of a Doge which gave me screaming treble fatigue within minutes as I had to turn the volume up so loud.
 With the Yammy / K1000, there's no need at all for this. I let a colleague try it and he likened it to listening to music in a recording studio it was that clear and crisp.
 I can only imagine what it would be like late at night in my den at home.

 Srajan's 6moon review mentions that the HA-02 is over-engineered for driving headphones due to the use of the 408A tube so that it puts out 300mW into a 50ohm load, so a little more power for the 120ohms to drive the K1000. 

 Yes, AKG do recommend using an amp being able to push out 8 Watts to drive it "optimally" so I can't really provide A-B differences until I hook it up to my monoblocks - which I'm reluctant to do until I have a decent pre-amp.
 But - it drives it well enough for the volume I need to listen to it at, which is not loud. There is sufficient bass and a nice impactful dynamism to the very balanced sound. A very pure and musical listening experience with loads of headstage _

 

thanks for the thoughts, fing. more and more i think i need to procure a pair of k1000s. and quickly!


----------



## Gav

A few questions about burning in,

 Dose it matter what volume one uses to burn in

 Dose it matter what type of music one uses to burn in IE music with plenty of bass or with plenty of mid range if you get what I mean


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hahah... Great addition to the thread!! Even though while I was reading your comments GarryH, I was wondering; "Where the frig does this guy work?!!?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A good question I was wondering that, when one can have a set of ZU Tones set up in your work place, I am so jelouse


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=small]For all those (and you know who you are) who’ve been wondering how the Yammy would fare when paired with speakers, I decided that today would be “bring your Yammy to work day”.[/size]
[size=small]As the Yammy is used to working the afternoon and graveyard shift, she was a bit put off by having to do OT

. When I advised that this was for the cause / advancement of Head/Hi-Fi, she dutifully snapped to attention and said "Hai!" (Hai =Yes - she's [/size][size=small]Japanese as you know) . . . on one condition – that I pick a cup of Java for her as well 

. . . [/size]_

 

Thanks for the most enjoyable, and informative discourse ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will be looking for that CD when I go to town to-morrow ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Once again, many thanks,


----------



## Icarium

Yeah the K1000 is definitely one of the topmost tier headphones though its all dependent on if you can afford to properly amp it ;p


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah the K1000 is definitely one of the topmost tier headphones though its all dependent on if you can afford to properly amp it ;p_

 

it was the only set of cans that simply wowed me at headfest. i listened to a lot of other "stars" (the usual suspects that begin with "hp-" and "ath-" and "dt-", etc.) and while they all sounded really good, the k1000 was the only that kept my attention.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I didn't already have a pair of 300B valve monoblocks (maxed out DIY Hifi-Supply's LadyDay using WE91 circuit) I would be waiting for a Yamamoto A-08S right now. From my experience of the HA-02, this stuff is bespoke class equipment, sold at true bargain value prices........
 Srajan's 6moon review mentions that the HA-02 is over-engineered for driving headphones due to the use of the 408A tube so that it puts out 300mW into a 50ohm load, so a little more power for the 120ohms to drive the K1000. 
 ]_

 

While I don't really have any interest in the K1000 personally; I appreciate you contributing your thoughts on the conbination to the thread.


----------



## GarryH

Java,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the most enjoyable, and informative discourse ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will be looking for that CD when I go to town to-morrow ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Once again, many thanks,_

 

Thanks for the kind words mate, it was a lot fun to do. Re: the CD, I have no doubt that you'll love it - good luck.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While I don't really have any interest in the K1000 personally; I appreciate you contributing your thoughts on the conbination to the thread._

 

X2 - I thought that the K1K bug wouldn't bite me, but echoing Mitch's (aka braillediver) sentiment, resistance is futile if you hang around here long enough 

.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_resistance is futile if you hang around here long enough._

 

heheh.. Aint that the truth.


----------



## Fing

Hmm - a couple of bad things happened.

 The first is my wife saw the K1000 on my head and said, "What are those?!! This is getting ridiculous!" And not in a good way.

 The second is that I hooked up the K1000 to my 300B amp and used my EMU-1212m as pre-amp and source. Unfortunately it's a lot better than the HA-02. It seems it needs a lot of juice to perform well (the 300B's put out around 8W).

 Apologies to those with no interest in K1000's.


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* 
_The first is my wife saw the K1000 on my head and said, "What are those?!! This is getting ridiculous!" And not in a good way._

 





 The Mrs. and I passed "This is getting ridiculous!" about 400 miles ago - one word of advise mate - "jewelry" . . . seems to have worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* 
_The second is that I hooked up the K1000 to my 300B amp and used my EMU-1212m as pre-amp and source. Unfortunately it's a lot better than the HA-02. It seems it needs a lot of juice to perform well (the 300B's put out around 8W)._

 

Good that you're able to get more out of your K1Ks. No doubt that a decent 300B is going to sound splendid on your ear speakers. Given that AKGs are relatively difficult to drive - more power and the beeeaauuutiful 300B sound 

 (just picked up a pair of Triode Corp 300B monos myself), I can imagine how nice your set up must sound. Imho, alot of what we hear comes down to system matching and it's a testament that the little Yammy can actually accord itself well with the K1Ks.

 I'd love to hear how Mitch's Yammy A-08S sounds with the K1Ks - now that might give the 300Bs a run for the money.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm - a couple of bad things happened.

 The first is my wife saw the K1000 on my head and said, "What are those?!! This is getting ridiculous!" And not in a good way.

 The second is that I hooked up the K1000 to my 300B amp and used my EMU-1212m as pre-amp and source. Unfortunately it's a lot better than the HA-02. It seems it needs a lot of juice to perform well (the 300B's put out around 8W).

 Apologies to those with no interest in K1000's._

 

i don't doubt that at all...my quest for a k1000 will definitely not end there...but that's where i think the fun lies. b/c the k1000 are probably the most amp-dependent cans around, searching for a good amp will be a great journey...but first things first, to find me a pair of k1000 

 p.s. my wife thinks all this stuff is crazy, but she's an artist and appreciates the aesthetics of the k701, the rs-1, and definitely the ha-02. so i phrase new purchases in terms of aesthetics now...(though she's on to me and gives me a roll of the eyes)


----------



## ronfint

Has anyone tried Ericsson tubes (made in Sweden) with the HA-02? One of the tubes in my unit was a little noisy; so I used the opportunity to buy a few different types of 408A's. The Ericsson tubes are slightly larger than the WE tubes, and although very quiet, they seemed to sterilize the sound. I switched to some 1965 WE's and the big round midrange that I love came back.


----------



## Icarium

Interesting I have rolled at all but I'm definitely somewhat interested in doing so. What other 408as are out there?


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried Ericsson tubes (made in Sweden) with the HA-02? One of the tubes in my unit was a little noisy; so I used the opportunity to buy a few different types of 408A's. The Ericsson tubes are slightly larger than the WE tubes, and although very quiet, they seemed to sterilize the sound. I switched to some 1965 WE's and the big round midrange that I love came back._

 

What are the varieties of 408 tubes out there? There is a 6028 that is supposed to be equal I think?


----------



## ronfint

I don't know about all varieties, but Sphere Research is a company I've bought tubes from in the past, and they have several different types of 408A's, and they are very friendly. Their website is http://www.sphere.bc.ca/. One thing to watch out for there is the cost of shipping, though.


----------



## slwiser

I saw a gross of WE408s on Ebay for about 250$ at one time. That is a little more than I can handle though. I picked up a catch of 5 for about 25$ shipped at the same time.


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You and me, both, John.

 I just shot off an email inquiry to the U.S. distributor, Venus HiFi in E. Lansing, MI. I'll post the response.

 Anyone interested in a mini group buy to try to get some price leverage?_

 


 mr. agile_one,

 i would be interested in a mini group buy. send me yours to try out & i will let you know


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mr. agile_one,

 i would be interested in a mini group buy. send me yours to try out & i will let you know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

He might as well drop out of his car at 50 mph. You want to hear the Yammie, buy a plane ticket to Fort Lauderdale in October.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mr. agile_one,

 i would be interested in a mini group buy. send me yours to try out & i will let you know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dear Mr. O ...

 Thank you for your inquiry regarding the proposed group purchase of a Yamamoto HA-02 headphone amplifier. Unfortunately that offer has long since expired, having been posted in November of 2006. 

 In reply to your suggestion that you be sent my precious Yammy to grope and grovel, I am taking it under advisement, and conferring with counsel. I will get back to you shortly ...

 Oh, here it is - learned advice from a trusted associate:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He might as well drop out of his car at 50 mph. You want to hear the Yammie, buy a plane ticket to Fort Lauderdale in October. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

See you in October ...


----------



## stevieo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Mr. O ...

 Thank you for your inquiry regarding the proposed group purchase of a Yamamoto HA-02 headphone amplifier. Unfortunately that offer has long since expired, having been posted in November of 2006. 

 In reply to your suggestion that you be sent my precious Yammy to grope and grovel, I am taking it under advisement, and conferring with counsel. I will get back to you shortly ...

 Oh, here it is - learned advice from a trusted associate:


 See you in October ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



 dang. i did not look at the original thread start date.

 october. maybe so after all. i hate too see that many floridians having fun at the same time & just may have to do something about that if i can.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevieo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dang. i did not look at the original thread start date.

 october. maybe so after all. i hate too see that many floridians having fun at the same time & just may have to do something about that if i can._

 

You know we love it when you ruin our fun.


----------



## agile_one

Ok, back on topic ... all devoted Yammy followers, please excuse my rowdy friends for the intrusion into this learned discussion of the merits of our favorite amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 By way of apololgy, I'll add my experience with the HA-02 and AKG K1000 run from the speaker binding posts. Lovely sound at low to moderate volumes, but try to listen loud, or to material with big dynamic range (1812 anyone?), and the limits are reached pretty quickly. The Yammy just runs out of power in those circumstances. This should not be surprising nor unexpected, and is in no way a reflection on the Yammy, just verification of the laws of physics.

 Thus, I would never recommend the Yammy as a main K1000 amp. As a second, low level (bedroom, office?) k1000 rig, it may make sense. In my experience that K1000 needs a proper power amp to get all they can offer.


----------



## tuatara

re questions about variants of the 408 tubes.
 I have some GE branded ones that I have tried, cant say that I noticed a huge difference either way, may have been slightly more mellow, maybe just my imagination.
 I have have also seen RCA 408s listed with some sellers.


----------



## slwiser

FYI: My order is 9 weeks and counting. 

 Production time, I guess, has to be shared with other types of equipment since this is such a small manufacturer. The HA-02 is only one of many pieces that Yamamoto builds.


----------



## kugino

i tried my hf-1 with the yammy last night...and i didn't like it as much. i actually thought the k701 did better with the yammy than the hf-1 does...

 maybe the boost in midrange gave the k701 the warmth and involving sound that it doesn't normally have...but with the hf-1 the warmth was there but it lost some of the dynamism i like in the grados. 

 maybe it's also the fact that the switch to the hf-1 lost all the soundstage that the k701 has...i haven't listened to the grados in over half a year, spending most of the time with the k701.


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI: My order is 9 weeks and counting. 

 Production time, I guess, has to be shared with other types of equipment since this is such a small manufacturer. The HA-02 is only one of many pieces that Yamamoto builds._

 

Mine took 13 weeks and I beleve there were 10 ordered ( 6-7 delivered ) all up for us guys on http://www.stereo.net.au so Mr Yamamoto is probably still playing catchup, I realise you probably know this allready siwiser as you check in at SNA every now and then, this is more for the benefit of others that did not.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine took 13 weeks and I beleve there were 10 ordered ( 6-7 delivered ) all up for us guys on http://www.stereo.net.au so Mr Yamamoto is probably still playing catchup, I realise you probably know this allready siwiser as you check in at SNA every now and then, this is more for the benefit of others that did not._

 

Mine also took 13 weeks ...

 EDIT:

 Oooooh!!! 600 posts .... !!!


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT:

 Oooooh!!! 600 posts .... !!!_

 

Congratulations! -- I'm still working on my (ultimate) goal of 50. My HA-02 is still sounding great.


----------



## slwiser

Experience says that means that I have another four weeks to go....Whoever said I can't wait. The old saying that good things come to those that wait I hope is right.


----------



## minivan

put my deposit down on the 30 july, my distributor said mine will be here sometimes late this week or early next week. altogether about 50 days. when did u ordered yours?


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_put my deposit down on the 30 july, my distributor said mine will be here sometimes late this week or early next week. altogether about 50 days. when did u ordered yours?_

 

My order was called in on July 17th. I think it was placed on the 18th by Brian over here. I just got a email from Brian telling me that he thought my unit would be shipping next week. It seems to take about 6 days to get here, so that would put it here in about two weeks. Maybe by the end of the month mine will be in my hands. Worth waiting for I think.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Experience says that means that I have another four weeks to go....Whoever said I can't wait. The old saying that good things come to those that wait I hope is right._

 

Off course it is!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_put my deposit down on the 30 july, my distributor said mine will be here sometimes late this week or early next week. altogether about 50 days. when did u ordered yours?_

 

Hope you are lucky mate!

 Think 50 days is good going, but one never knows with the lucky packet, called life.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My order was called in on July 17th. I think it was placed on the 18th by Brian over here. I just got a email from Brian telling me that he thought my unit would be shipping next week. It seems to take about 6 days to get here, so that would put it here in about two weeks. Maybe by the end of the month mine will be in my hands. Worth waiting for I think._

 

Definitely worth waiting for, mines been here awhile now, and I am still enjoying it thoroughly ...


----------



## Gav

GarryH;3274571 said:
			
		

> [size=small]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarryH

Hi Gav,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* 
_ I notice that this CD also comes in SACD version, as I do not have a SACD player I presume the XRCD version will work on my Droplet, sorry for basic question, I have not baught a XRCD before_

 

You presume correctly - XRCDs will play on any CD player. It is essentially an enhanced process (XR = eXtended Resolution) of pulling the information off the master tape / analog source. The benefits are better resolution, imaging, etc. which you'll certainly be able to enjoy via the Droplet.

 Please let us know how it sounds over your rig.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Gav

I could not find a local store with th CD, I found one on eBay and its in HongKong


----------



## kugino

i'm listening to the yamamoto with my newly-acquired k1000. while not anywhere near the performance of the signature 30 driving these k1000, i must say that it's not too bad. as expected, you lose a lot of the low end impact with the yamamoto. bass riffs are too much in the background and overwhelmed by the accentuated treble. vocals are a bit thin...diana krall doesn't sound quite herself. her rich alto loses its weight and texture and when she hits high notes it's a bit piercing. 

 i'm listening with the volume knob at 10 o'clock and it's pretty loud. any louder and it's too loud...and the music starts to distort. still, i can listen to this as background music while doing work and it's not a problem at all. for very involved and critical listening i'll use the sig 30, but the yamamoto's alright!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could not find a local store with th CD, I found one on eBay and its in HongKong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cannot find it locally either, but Amazon have a copy up, $32 US ... , might have to go that route ...


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cannot find it locally either, but Amazon have a copy up, $32 US ... , might have to go that route ... _

 

For once I'm happy to live in Sweden .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CD ordered locally and on the way, I'm really looking forward to listening to it.


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* 
_For once I'm happy to live in Sweden .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CD ordered locally and on the way, I'm really looking forward to listening to it._

 





 Looking forward to impressions from our man in Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS Cheer up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - living in Sweden can't be all that bad - beautiful Swedish (blonde) women

, Swedish meatballs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, turbo-charged SAABs and Volvos 

, etc, etc.


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cannot find it locally either, but Amazon have a copy up, $32 US ... , might have to go that route ... _

 

I have baught the one I saw on eBay which cost $27 Aust delivered ( a good price as far as I can tell )

 Only thing is it hasnt arrived yet and I'm starting to worrie a wee bit


----------



## minivan

just received mine today. already am very impressed by the amp even without burn-in,just love the airiness and warmness present by this amp. i am looking to buy a ath wood headphone to match with the amp, any1 want to sell me one?


----------



## Fing

The harsh, unlistenable treble I was getting through the HA-02 via my EMU 1212m into my R10's has been removed by placing my newly arrived Wavelength Crimson in the chain.

 Music, once again...


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just received mine today. already am very impressed by the amp even without burn-in,just love the airiness and warmness present by this amp. i am looking to buy a ath wood headphone to match with the amp, any1 want to sell me one?


_

 

congratulations! amazing how this amp makes us want to get some wood, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess we'll both be in the bidding for any ath woodie that comes up...

 btw, how do you like your k701 with the yamamoto? i was actually quite happy with this pairing. reviews in this thread didn't seem to excited about this pairing but i found the yamamoto brought out the missing aspects of the k701. gave it some warmth and midrange that other amps lack...


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 Looking forward to impressions from our man in Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS Cheer up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - living in Sweden can't be all that bad - beautiful Swedish (blonde) women

, Swedish meatballs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, turbo-charged SAABs and Volvos 

, etc, etc.

_

 

LOL!

 Sure, I'll share my impressions as soon as i have the opportunity to listen to the CD.

 Btw, you're true, it may not seem too bad to live in Sweden. We have Swedish meatballs (who else has - and for good reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). We have lots of blonde women (and men for that matter) - not all that gorgeous and besides, blondes do not seem that exotic in Sweden. SAAB and Volvo, yeah, the problem is that a good old Toyota (without Turbo) is better value even in Sweden. In addition, we pay a lot in income tax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(40-50% of the total income) and, more specifically, when we buy headphones outside of the EU we are punished with having to pay import duty and VAT of more than 25% of the total value (headphone+shipping cost)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 More seriously though, I'm currently trying to decide on a nice amp for my Ultrasone Edition 9. The Yamamoto, Rudistor RPX-33, WooAudio WA6 and the LISA are my candidates. I'm eagerly awaiting reports from those who have the Edition 9 and wait for/have the Yamamoto.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL!

 We have lots of blonde women (and men for that matter) - not all that gorgeous and besides, blondes do not seem that exotic in Sweden._

 

so are brunettes more exotic in sweden? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though you do pay a lot in income taxes at least you have a national health care system as well as a good pension system...

 i may have to look into this CD, too...sounds pretty cool. i can just imagine the amazing soundstage possible with the k1000...


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 More seriously though, I'm currently trying to decide on a nice amp for my Ultrasone Edition 9. The Yamamoto, Rudistor RPX-33, WooAudio WA6 and the LISA are my candidates. I'm eagerly awaiting reports from those who have the Edition 9 and wait for/have the Yamamoto._

 

I have Edition 9, Yamamoto and RPX-33. Now my HA-02 has close to 300 hrs break in, the HA-02 has a bit more bass with Edition 9, I still prefer Edition 9 + RPX-33 so far, RPX-33 sounds more "natural" and more transparent with Edition 9. 

 However, the HA-02 really makes my DT990' 05 and K501 sing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never really enjoy these two headphones as they sound "boring" to my ears, very enjoyable/musical, full-bodied and refined.


----------



## minivan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_congratulations! amazing how this amp makes us want to get some wood, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess we'll both be in the bidding for any ath woodie that comes up...

 btw, how do you like your k701 with the yamamoto? i was actually quite happy with this pairing. reviews in this thread didn't seem to excited about this pairing but i found the yamamoto brought out the missing aspects of the k701. gave it some warmth and midrange that other amps lack..._

 

i use k701 , because that's the only headphone i have lol. yeah i had read about the k701 is not pair very well with the yamma. but my impression of the amp is very good already, i feel like my headphone has expand another inch. feel like music is suspend in the air, i read about k701 has big soundstage, now i do really feel it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also like the tone of the music, it sound so organic to me, listening to some of the music with violin, cello, piano is so touching , it really make me want to break down and cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 garryh said the ath wood can match well with the amp, now i can wait to get my hand all over this can. btw ,if u want to buy ath can new, u can buy it from www.pricejapan.com


----------



## Fing

I was listening to my HA-02 last night on my L3000's trying to do some A-B tests vs the DHA3000. I was enduring some horrible hum on the HA-02 through the left channel, so I tried unplugging my diy mains filter cable for a standard kettle plug. Unfortunately it didn't cure the hum so I switched back to the DHA3000.

 Later, doing a similar test on my R10, except for going from the DHA3000 to the HA-02, I noticed that the sound was noticably inferior on the HA-02, where previous experience told me that it was usually better. Puzzled, I swapped out the regular kettle plug back to my mains filter cable and all was well.

 The sound prior to this change was choppy, insubstantial and anemic. It sounded like there were gaps in the music - that it wasn't all there.

 In comparison the DHA3000 sounded grippy, smooth and full. Very enjoyable, if a slight emphasis on the treble (essential for the L3000, less good for the R10).

 The HA-02 with the mains filter now sounded superb - holographic, full and with great detail. Excellent soundstage, rivaling my K1000's through my speaker amps.

 My mains filter cable are DIY ones, made according to these instructions: http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/mains_e.html and it was the first time I really noticed a big difference using them.

 I do recommend this as a good tweak, but please use at your own risk.


----------



## Fing

Where do you find this stuff Garry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For our Brit owners (are there any?), I managed to get this CD within a week or so from HMV, £10.99 delivered.

 Very nice tunes but clearly not very refined in my work rig.

 Will be interesting to see how this stacks up against The Sixteen's "Ikon" tonight 



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Sampling my new favourite CD Now the Green Blade Riseth (XRCD, Prorious/JVC Victor), things got even better. This is an absolutely beautiful collection of Swedish Choral music performed by the Stockholm Cathedral Choir that has been recorded to the highest standard. The lovely choir set against the wafting and waning of strings and winds was breathtaking. The subtlety and texture of individual instruments (oboes / flutes / organs / strings) coming in and out of the foreground was equally impressive._


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have Edition 9, Yamamoto and RPX-33. Now my HA-02 has close to 300 hrs break in, the HA-02 has a bit more bass with Edition 9, I still prefer Edition 9 + RPX-33 so far, RPX-33 sounds more "natural" and more transparent with Edition 9. 

 However, the HA-02 really makes my DT990' 05 and K501 sing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I never really enjoy these two headphones as they sound "boring" to my ears, very enjoyable/musical, full-bodied and refined._

 

Thank's shiosai,

 It seems that, as others have also reported, there is a special synergy between Edition 9 and the RPX-33. The only problem is that I have a feeling that the HA-02 is precisely what my HP-DX1000 needs to really shine. Well, well, I can't buy two amps (at least not according to what I've been told by my wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I'll prioritize the performance with my Edition 9's.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was listening to my HA-02 last night on my L3000's trying to do some A-B tests vs the DHA3000. I was enduring some horrible hum on the HA-02 through the left channel, so I tried unplugging my diy mains filter cable for a standard kettle plug. Unfortunately it didn't cure the hum so I switched back to the DHA3000._

 

What you're describing sounds a little like an issue I ran into with one of the 408A tubes supplied by Yamamoto. It is very microphonic and occasionally upon powering up creates some evil hum in whatever channel it is assigned to, currently the right. Powering down, waiting, then powering back up again typically eliminates the hum. One bizarre thing I've noticed is that sometimes I get the slight hum (in both channels) others have mentioned yet at other times the Yammy is essentially dead quiet. I'm not sure what to make of that. I am waiting for Brian at Venus to ship out another set of tubes.


----------



## Fing

Superpredator: That's interesting. It's pretty much what I experience myself!

 I bought some spare WE408A's so I'll bring some home and try replacing them the next time I get bad hum.


----------



## ronfint

This is what prompted me to buy several 408A's. I had to play around a bit before finding a set that had no microphonics in the HA-02. It was worth the effort, though.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what prompted me to buy several 408A's. I had to play around a bit before finding a set that had no microphonics in the HA-02. It was worth the effort, though._

 

i think i read earlier in this thread that one cannot really tube roll with the 408As...that the differences are very minor. is this true? or have some of you found 408As that make a noticeable difference?


----------



## GarryH

Fing,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* 
_Where do you find this stuff Garry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For our Brit owners (are there any?), I managed to get this CD within a week or so from HMV, £10.99 delivered.

 Very nice tunes but clearly not very refined in my work rig.

 Will be interesting to see how this stacks up against The Sixteen's "Ikon" tonight_

 

Ancient Chinese Secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - kidding aside, just make sure that I make regular visits to select H-Fi shoppes in town. There are a couple of folks that I've run into since living here whom, IMO, have a good ear for picking out gems that otherwise get lost in the musical wilderness.

 When ordering an Almarro A318B for my other office earlier this week, the chaps there introduced me to another gem entitled "Hearing the song - Listening the Silence" (TopMusic TM-SACD9011.2). Story goes that this TopMusic rep was so taken by the Almarro when hearing it in Hong Kong, that he remixed some of his favourite Leslie Ritter (folk singer) & Scott Petito (studio musician) tracks via mostly Almarro equipment thinking he could bring it to another level sound/recording wise. Apparently, the Ritter/Petito duo (hailing from the Hudson Valley - me olde stompin' grounds before coming to HK) are renown for some really unique full bodied folksy music.

 Well, not knowing what the original sounded like and having only listened to the CD layer, I can tell you this is one beautiful collection and not just another sultry female voice retread. You can check it out here . . . http://www.topmusic.com/sacd9011.2.htm. Will probably get a chance to hear it over the Yammy tonight and am expecting great things.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

Kugino,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kugino* 
_ may have to look into this CD, too...sounds pretty cool. i can just imagine the amazing soundstage possible with the k1000..._

 

Agreed - I should think that this CD would be tailor made for the K1Ks . . . methinks you'll be glad you did.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think i read earlier in this thread that one cannot really tube roll with the 408As...that the differences are very minor. is this true? or have some of you found 408As that make a noticeable difference?_

 

I haven't noticed a huge difference in sound. (Hey, I'm 62 years old. I'm lucky to hear at all.) However, I did have to play around with tubes to eliminate all tube noise. My amp now has a dead quiet background.


----------



## braillediver

Interesting “Drift” in the thread- Music. I think it speaks highly of the HA-02 and it’s ability to present the music.


 Mitch


----------



## GarryH

Mitch,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mitch* 
_Interesting “Drift” in the thread- Music. I think it speaks highly of the HA-02 and it’s ability to present the music._

 

Interesting and profound observation . . . 

 Llistening now to the new CD referred to above, I'm thinking to myself "wow, this is real music" and then caught your post. Couldn't have put it better.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - This new CD sounds just fab via the Yammy - if one fancies this genre, I think you'd be in for a real treat.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what prompted me to buy several 408A's. I had to play around a bit before finding a set that had no microphonics in the HA-02. It was worth the effort, though._

 

This is step two if the replacement tubes don't do the trick.


----------



## wower

Can you post some info on where you are finding the 408A tubes?? ebay sellers I'm guessing? (Which kind of makes me shutter these days.)


----------



## slwiser

http://www.sphere.bc.ca/test/tubes-we.html#catalog

 This is one place that I have found. No endorsement though only because I have no experience with them. I found this site after I purchased a set of five off ebay for myself in anticipation.

 Note that the description of the amp that I got suggests that a balanced pair should be used and that the supplier will provide these when needed.


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.sphere.bc.ca/test/tubes-we.html#catalog

 This is one place that I have found. No endorsement though only because I have no experience with them. I found this site after I purchased a set of five off ebay for myself in anticipation._

 

This is where I bought my stash of 408A's. Good service and very friendly. The shipping costs are a bit high, though.


----------



## slwiser

Yamamoto HA-02 is in the house....

 Initial impression is that this amp has an ability to imbue whatever emotion is in the music right into my heart, beautiful music out of the Ultrasone Edition 9s.


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ . . . this amp has an ability to imbue whatever emotion is in the music right into my heart . . ._

 

Very well said and how true - Yamamoto San would be wise to put you in charge of his marketing efforts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Give it a few hours of running and things will get even better.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't noticed a huge difference in sound. (Hey, I'm 62 years old. I'm lucky to hear at all.) However, I did have to play around with tubes to eliminate all tube noise. My amp now has a dead quiet background._

 

Which brand/make/date 408As worked in the end? Still WE?


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yamamoto HA-02 is in the house....

 Initial impression is that this amp has an ability to imbue whatever emotion is in the music right into my heart, beautiful music out of the Ultrasone Edition 9s._

 

Glad to see you finally received it! Enjoy.


----------



## slwiser

Here is a post with a picture of the Yamamoto and I have it set up near my reading chair on a end-table that dates back to 1974 when I first got married and looks every part of it. I hope I have faired a little better but right now I am now so sure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 The white blotch on the lower left was made by my 27 year old son when he was only two years old. He got going a little to fast one day on his rocking horse and the horse took it out on the table. Family history is all over this little table.

 The following are a few more early impression of this amp as heard out of my Ultrasone Edition 9s. I have noted the Yamamoto's apparent emotional presentation which is something that I really enjoy in my equipment. To explain this emotional concept a bit further, when I close my eyes while listening I am transported onto the performer's stage. It is not like I am in the front row or a few rows back or even on stage listening to the performers around me. When an instrument comes into focus by the sound engineer's mixing, I am right there with that instrument hearing it almost as if I am the performer transmitting all my emotion into the piece that I am playing. When sitting at the piano playing a range of cords I hear not the piano but each string of each cord being played from the left to my right. Each string harmonizing with the next one and feeling each string's vibration falling off as I move to the next set of keys. When Earl Kluge's guitar is being played, I am there holding the neck hearing my powered fingers move up and down the neck while the strings are being plucked with my other hand hearing each note decay into the next. 

 All I can say is WOW...how can this be...then I open my eyes with wonder thinking that others have found this exact thing with their equipment. This is what this hobby is all about. Transporting us into another world for a short period having experiences only dreamed of. This experience is what I feel when I read a great book by one of my favorite authors who takes me to places that I can only experience vicariously. 

 Thank you Yamamoto-San for building not an amplifier but a transporter that can take me to other worlds and experiences. 

 From this I think that the 6moons review, found here, http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/yamamoto4/ha02.html is very much the experience that I am having when I listen with my UE9s. The HA-02 is a pentode tube (single tube per channel) headphone amp, the headphone is a single range driver. This combination works and works very well. If you don't believe me, believe Srajan Ebaen of 6Moons. Note Sragan's attempt using graphics design to explain what happens and also note his last PS at the bottom when he speaks to the Yamamoto/W1000 having a psychedelic experience for him. I have heard that Yamamoto-San voiced the HA-02 using the W1000. I would have said that he must have used my UE9.


----------



## SK138

Steve...with that kind of wonderful first impressions you need to accelerate your burn-in process and we need to have our micro meeting soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems we changed our gears enough to warrant another meet before the year ends. I think your Yammy will lead me to go back to tubes...but balanced
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep those impressions coming....


----------



## GarryH

Steve,

 Nice translation of what you're hearing. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* 
_When Earl Kluge's guitar is being played, I am there holding the neck hearing my powered fingers move up and down the neck while the strings are being plucked with my other hand hearing each note decay into the next._

 

My kind of guy . . . I, too, am a huge Earl Klugh fan and listening to him over the Yammy has been a true delight. In the same vein, if you've not tried some Jonathan Butler over the Yammy, I encourage you to do so . . . you won't be sorry.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which brand/make/date 408As worked in the end? Still WE?_

 

Icarum: Yes still WE. Has anyone tried GE? They can be had *very* cheaply.

 Steve: I hope that you will enjoy your new HA-02!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The following are a few more early impression of this amp as heard out of my Ultrasone Edition 9s. I have noted the Yamamoto's apparent emotional presentation which is something that I really enjoy in my equipment._

 

I have experienced similar with my HD 580's ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I would have said that he must have used my UE9. 
 

Nah! my HD 580's


----------



## java

Double post?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Has anyone tried GE? They can be had *very* cheaply._

 

Yes. I went to the trouble of getting some matched pairs when I first purchased my amp and before we were told that matching wasn't necessary.
 I have only tried one pair and cant remember now if there was any difference re the hum. The sq was seemed about the same as with the WE tubes so I haven't pursued that avenue any further.
 I'll try and run a comparison again this week but all my GE tubes are either new or have very few hours on them so may not be a fair trial.
 I have seen at least one seller listing RCA 408As as well as the GE variety.


----------



## Gav

siwiser you have a way with words that I lack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great to read your initial thoughts of your experiance so far with the 
 HA-02 & UE9 combination, it would be great to here how much differance it makes depending on the.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yamamoto HA-02 is in the house....

 Initial impression is that this amp has an ability to imbue whatever emotion is in the music right into my heart, beautiful music out of the Ultrasone Edition 9s.




_

 

glad you finally got your amp! one thing - the ebony leg posts look fairly light to me. i know it's partly the flash, but my posts are much darker...yours looks pretty light. is it light or dark in regular light?


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been avoiding the obvious showdown - using high impedance cans with the Yamamoto HA-02, because I did not want to put my new pride and joy in an unfavorable situation. Even Yamamoto-San in his endeaing Japanese - English computer speak suggests that 

 "Maximum output :300mW (at the time of 50ohm load) of headphone terminals, much less at high ohm load". 

 So, I was understandably timid at throwing my beloved HD650s with Equinox cables at my new pretty. Oh, it took all my low impedance cans with ease, hardly breaking a sweat in showing me the absolute best that the K701, W2002, L3000, HP-2, or even the lowly SR-60 could sound. Encouraged by those forays, after which the little beauty just sat there as if to say, "is that all you've got?", I brought out the big guns.




 The above is an overview - yes, because of SWMBO's remodeling binge, my listening space has been relegated to the kichen counter. Observe tonight's system - laptop with tons of flac files to Trend Micro UD10 USB digital transport -> Dac Ah -> Yamamoto HA-02. Ah, yes, the glass has the remains of a cheap, but good, Aussie Syrah.

 On to the details ...










 Bottom line? You with high impedance cans (Senns, Beyers, AKG - you know who you are), be not afraid of this pretty little newcomer from Japan. The Yamamoto HA-02 will drive your beloved headphones far more than "just fine". You may find, as I did tonight, that this pretty little thing will take them to places they have not been before. Do not laugh. I have a bit of experience with Senn HD-6xx, and am here to say that the HA-02 listening experience is a scary combination of the best of single ended and the best of balanced. Here's what I mean. Senn 6xx can be very sweet and seductive with excelent source and amp when driven single ended, but lack a certain punch or edge. When driven balanced from similar high quality source and amp, they are a definite "wow", but, sometimes, over time in that configuration, can become the anti-Senn - too forward, and sometimes grating. (the previous opinions are mine alone, and may not agree with yours).

 What I've heard so far tonight, is the best of both worlds - single ended smoothness and balanced power and detail - just wonderful.

 For any curious folk, I will have this rig at the National Meet in San Jose, so come see and hear for yourself._

 

looking at agile one's yammy, the leg posts look a bit different. could be that one leg got the brunt of the flash, though...just wondering...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_glad you finally got your amp! one thing - the ebony leg posts look fairly light to me. i know it's partly the flash, but my posts are much darker...yours looks pretty light. is it light or dark in regular light?_

 

You are right, the legs are very dark. The flash did a job on them and lit them up. All those flicks you see on the table don't normally show either but the flash really highlighted them.


----------



## wower

I really like hearing about all the different combinations people are using with this amp. slwiser, can you go more into what music you were using to make your impressions? thx.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like hearing about all the different combinations people are using with this amp. slwiser, can you go more into what music you were using to make your impressions? thx._

 

I sure will when I get it burned in properly. Right now I have focused on the sounds from the Ultrasone CD, jazz female vocals, classical (Mahler) and the music of Hiroshima (one of my favorites).


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_siwiser you have a way with words that I lack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great to read your initial thoughts of your experiance so far with the 
 HA-02 & UE9 combination, it would be great to here how much differance it makes depending on the ._

 

Great to read your initial thoughts of your experiance so far with the 
 HA-02 & UE9 combination, it would be great to here how much differance it makes depending on the source.

 Sorry I didnt notice that my sentance ended without source in the original post makes more scence now


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great to read your initial thoughts of your experiance so far with the 
 HA-02 & UE9 combination, it would be great to here how much differance it makes depending on the source.

 Sorry I didnt notice that my sentance ended without source in the original post makes more scence now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My preferred source is the Lavry DA10 but the iMod does not embarrassed itself.


----------



## minivan

what about using this source for the headamp?




http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/yamamoto/a08_2.html
 yamamoto all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , well the headphone would have to use the ath-w1000.


----------



## Fing

That guy is sitting a bit close like...


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That guy is sitting a bit close like..._

 

It's a big problem in Japan. People have little space and so speaker positioning can be hard. Having said that a lot of Japanese speakers are designed for such situations, particularly "midi" systems but some audiophile gear as well.

 A friend showed me a very interesting magazine which had a lot of info on speaker types and placement for close listening. He is holding a copy I got on back order for me, can't wait to read^H^H^H^Hspend hours translating unknown kanji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er, anyway. I imagine the low power speaker connections on this amp were designed for this kind of close BGM listening.


----------



## Fing

You're right. I currently have a pair of floorstanders literally 2 or 3 feet away from me. When I power them with my normal speaker amps, they sound far too big and incoherent.

 Powering them with the HA-02, the sound is less big, but a lot more integrated.

 Interesting and good....


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That guy is sitting a bit close like..._

 

Nearfield listening ...


----------



## braillediver

Speaking of Yamamoto I would Love to stop by this “coffee shop”

 “It is the coffee shop of the name called "TUBE" of Kawasaki-shi that we are receiving the establishment.” 






http://www2.117.ne.jp/%7ey-s/kissa-TUBE-e.html

 How about the small table on the right? Nice Altec Horn.


 Mitch


----------



## ronfint

If I were going to a coffee shop, I'd like to see this






 rather than audio goodies.


----------



## wower

These type of "audio coffee shops" all over Japan. I know of two in Sapporo alone. The one I have been to a couple of times is pretty sweet. Small, cozy, high booths, dark dark woods. Behind the bar sits a McIntosh front-end with some type of beautiful boutique full-range Japanese speakers. Oh, and the music is always classical, at least at that shop. Great coffee too; ordering takes awhile but it's worth it.


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These type of "audio coffee shops" all over Japan. I know of two in Sapporo alone. The one I have been to a couple of times is pretty sweet. Small, cozy, high booths, dark dark woods. Behind the bar sits a McIntosh front-end with some type of beautiful boutique full-range Japanese speakers. Oh, and the music is always classical, at least at that shop. Great coffee too; ordering takes awhile but it's worth it._

 

Are there any in Hokkaido? I'm going to visit there in early February.

 Thanks.


----------



## wower

Yes. They're near central Sapporo but sadly not conveniently located near any buses or subways. It's more of a neighborhood place that focuses on the locals. The one I went to is in Fushimi-ku, the other one is goodness knows where, up the hill from it I think. Walking distance for me but way out of the friggn way for a special trip. You must be coming for the Yuki Matsuri? I hope you have all your reservations now.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any in Hokkaido? I'm going to visit there in early February.

 Thanks._

 

going to the yuki-matsuri? fun time...great skiing, too! i'm getting nostalgic for some good ramen...


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_going to the yuki-matsuri? fun time...great skiing, too! i'm getting nostalgic for some good ramen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sorry -- I misspoke. I just checked my calendar, I'll be visiting Hiroshima University then, not Hokkaido. So I'll be far away.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronfint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I were going to a coffee shop, I'd like to see this







 rather than audio goodies._

 

Both is better!!!


----------



## typeshige

Is the Yamamoto HA-02 any good with the E-MU 0404 as the DAC? If not, any suggestions for a reasonable DAC that will do the HA-02 justice?

 Thanks,
 Shige


----------



## Icarium

It's not bad. That's the combo I use at work and it does just fine. Not saying you can't do better, but I am satisfied enough not to upgrade.


----------



## typeshige

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Icarium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not bad. That's the combo I use at work and it does just fine. Not saying you can't do better, but I am satisfied enough not to upgrade._

 

Thanks. I just got the 0404 last week actually. I like it a lot, but I'm itching to upgrade already, but I'd like a sanity check.

 I have an old Sony MDR-V6 thats like 8 years old and I plan to get the ATH-W1000 soon.

 Assuming, I'm trying to keep my hearing, will the Yamamoto amp really make a difference versus the built-in amp in the 0404? Even at more or less the same volume?

 Thanks,
 Shige


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *typeshige* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. I just got the 0404 last week actually. I like it a lot, but I'm itching to upgrade already, but I'd like a sanity check._

 

Well, you can do better than the 0404, but it is good DAC, you can get better at a price as per usual.

  Quote:


 I have an old Sony MDR-V6 thats like 8 years old and I plan to get the ATH-W1000 soon.

 Assuming, I'm trying to keep my hearing, will the Yamamoto amp really make a difference versus the built-in amp in the 0404? Even at more or less the same volume? 
 

The Yamamoto will be considerably better ...

 The ATH-W1000 sound very good with the Yamamoto ...


----------



## java

Just got a loan pair of HD-650's, and well, I am enjoying them immensely, their sound is fuller, more solid, more focused, than the HD-580's that have been mine for the last 13-14 years. The same sound, just better ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like my HD-580's sound, tho I am not mad about the HD-600 sound, don't think they are any great improvement over the HD-580's, but the HD-650's are definitely a worthwhile improvement ....


----------



## typeshige

It looks like I better start saving up!!! Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get the Yamamoto.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, you can do better than the 0404, but it is good DAC, you can get better at a price as per usual.



 The Yamamoto will be considerably better ...

 The ATH-W1000 sound very good with the Yamamoto ..._


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sure will when I get it burned in properly. Right now I have focused on the sounds from the Ultrasone CD, jazz female vocals, classical (Mahler) and the music of Hiroshima (one of my favorites)._

 

I'm really looking forward to further impressions of how the Yamamoto and the Edition 9 function together.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm really looking forward to further impressions of how the Yamamoto and the Edition 9 function together._

 

I have had it own since Sun morning. I now have about 100 hours on it. I will let it cook for another couple of days before getting back with more impressions.


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have had it own since Sun morning. I now have about 100 hours on it. I will let it cook for another couple of days before getting back with more impressions._

 


 That's great, really looking forward to your impressions. Congrats on your new amp btw


----------



## slwiser

I can say this...with my ATH-ANC7s I am very surprised in how the Yamamoto HA-02 makes this one scale, very surprising. Maybe it is the Audio Technica synergy that is coming through.


----------



## slwiser

What are the best practice rules for unplugging and re-plugging headphones into and out of the HA-02 when doing comparisons?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are the best practice rules for unplugging and re-plugging headphones into and out of the HA-02 when doing comparisons?_

 

Best Practice? - switch of the amp, wait for it to discharge all capacitors, somehow don't think so ...

 Me, I just pull the headphone out, and plug the next one in, never heard any pops, screeches or any other nasty's that way, though it sometimes crosses my mind about the amp being on without a load ...


----------



## minivan

slwiser: please do an in dept comparison of the ha-2 with the ha5000. i had a chance of listening to the ha-2/ha5000/w5000 combo last week, but did not have enough time to form an better impression.


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are the best practice rules for unplugging and re-plugging headphones into and out of the HA-02 when doing comparisons?_

 

I tend to turn the volume down between headphone changes to protect the headphones.

 Also, I have a pair of speakers hooked up to the speaker posts, so there's always a load on the amp circuit.


----------



## komakino

soon to be joining team ha-02.. would the rs-1's work fine with it or it'd be better to invest a pair of ATH woodies for the amp?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *komakino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_soon to be joining team ha-02.. would the rs-1's work fine with it or it'd be better to invest a pair of ATH woodies for the amp?_

 

I'd give the RS1s a try first if you have a pair.
 They work well with the Yamamoto, not quite the soundstage that you get with the closed AT woodies but you dont expect that from a Grado(gs1000 excepted).


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best Practice? - switch of the amp, wait for it to discharge all capacitors, somehow don't think so ...

 Me, I just pull the headphone out, and plug the next one in, never heard any pops, screeches or any other nasty's that way, though it sometimes crosses my mind about the amp being on without a load ..._

 

Maybe I should have said what is the common practice not best practice.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tend to turn the volume down between headphone changes to protect the headphones._

 

Same.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, I have a pair of speakers hooked up to the speaker posts, so there's always a load on the amp circuit._

 

I thought Yamamoto recommended not having headphones and speakers connected at the same time.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *komakino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_soon to be joining team ha-02.. would the rs-1's work fine with it or it'd be better to invest a pair of ATH woodies for the amp?_

 

I'd listen to the RS-1's first, with the Yamamoto, before deciding to get ATH W1000's. After Listening, and you still want ATH's, well ... , it is your wallet after all ... ,

 The RS-1's should work well with the HA-02, is what I'm saying I guess ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe I should have said what is the common practice not best practice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I do turn the volume down, before pulling the plug, but I don't think excessive switching on/off of the amp is good for it either ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tend to turn the volume down between headphone changes to protect the headphones.

 Also, I have a pair of speakers hooked up to the speaker posts, so there's always a load on the amp circuit._

 

Having a pair of speakers connected could affect the sound due to the load on the amp ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slwiser: please do an in dept comparison of the ha-2 with the ha5000. i had a chance of listening to the ha-2/ha5000/w5000 combo last week, but did not have enough time to form an better impression._

 

When he is ready, a comparison of all his amps, would be appreciated, as he has a collection of worthy amps ...


----------



## KurtW

Quote:


 What are the best practice rules for unplugging and re-plugging headphones into and out of the HA-02 when doing comparisons? 
 

Unplugging and plugging in headphones can cause a momentary short circuit at the output, so you don't want much current flowing when this happens. You can either turn down the volume to minimum or pause the source. I usually do the later so I don't have to work at finding the same volume again.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KurtW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unplugging and plugging in headphones can cause a momentary short circuit at the output, so you don't want much current flowing when this happens. You can either turn down the volume to minimum or pause the source. I usually do the later so I don't have to work at finding the same volume again._

 

That could work as well, except, if t he phones being compared are of different efficiencies ...


----------



## slwiser

I have the Yamamoto HA-02, Berning micro-ZOTL and AT-HA5000 along with the Lavry DA10 headamp and the Xin Reference (22k-mF version with quarter plugs). I may not get to all of these but my primary interest is in the first three. This review will have a specific focus on the Yamamoto since it is new to me. My Yamamoto has over 150 hours on it before beginning this particular set of comparisons. All the other amps have many hours and are well used. All music is feed from FLAC files coming off my computer using the M-Audiophile USB (latest drivers from M-Audio) for the SPDIF feed via Grand Enigma XLR female to RCA 75 ohm cables into my outboard Lavry DA10 used with a setting of CrystalLock. The Lavry feeds an ampBoxAudio Line Router and it feeds Blue Jean RCA Audio LC-1 Stereo Audio Cables to each of the three primary amps being tested. The Ultrasone Edition 9 is stock all the way with plenty of hours on them. Every once in a while I placed my ATH-ANC7s into the mix just to give me some perspective of what these can do with a lower level headphone than the UE9.

 First off, any of the three amps are great with my Ultrasone Edition 9s (UE9). My capacity to distinguish differences is being pushed to distinguish the differences in these three amps, but I think the differences that I note below are real. All amplifiers were set to 75dB using the same test tones (200 and 190 Hz recorded at -12dB) using a Radio Shack sound meter and a card board with a hole laying this across the ear piece of the UE9. Initially during this review I was hot plugging between different amps but finally came upon ideal from a post on Head-Fi that suggested that muting tracks before hot plugging was a better solution.

 Of the music I listen to, I found that most country music provides almost no dynamics since setting it at 75 dB all music within a track stayed within 5 dB of that setting when back-testing the music to the initial settings. Therefore, I will not provide any results for country music. There is a lot of modern music that suffers from this same problem and the resulting lack of being musical for no having any dynamic range. This type of music is mixed to be played back in a loud car traveling at speed or in a bar where the background noise if very loud. Of course there are exceptions such as Alison Krauss and Union Station and the very well recorded and mixed Stardust by Willie Nelson.

 Female Vocalist:…….Renee Olstead, Rebecca Pidgen, Kimiko Itoh

 Renee Olstead's Summertime is simply sensuous with anything I use. But the Yamamoto just puts me closer to the music in everyway. Here I go again with a subjective, emotional evaluation not providing seemingly objective data. Here the AT-HA5000 vocal presentation comes nearest to the Yamamoto without surpassing it. The HA5000 presents Renee’s voice very well. Width of sound presentation is a major factor with the Yamamoto and the micro-ZOTL. Clarity is greatest with both of the tubes amps. My emotional response is greatest with the Yamamoto, where the music just touches me more.

 Rebecca Pidgen’s Spanish Harlem. The individual musical instruments that accompany her in this vocal has a presence that has to be heard…The echo’s on the local of the recording and the instruments bouncing off the walls provide an ambiance that I really enjoy when listening to this track. Here I think the micro-ZOTL and Yamamoto are a close match with the HA5000 coming in behind.

 Another sensuous vocal artist is Kimiko Itoh. Listening to her rendition of “When I Fall In Love” is simply beautiful music. Here the Yamamoto out classes the micro-ZOTL in presenting Kimido’s voice…I love it…The musical complement is presented best with the Yamamoto with its timber, clarity, depth and width of the sound. The timber of the HA5000 again allows Kimido’s voice to sound near the Yamamoto’s presentation. 

 All of these amps do very well on the female voice, but my pleasure is greatest from the Yamamoto.

 Male Vocalist: Gosh Groban, Israel "Iz" Kamakawiwo'ole, Big-T

 Male vocals such as Gosh Groban are very wide and emotional with the Yamamoto. The Yamamoto seems to be able to emote more feeling than any of the others and both of those are very good in this capacity. The guitar in “Home to Stay” is beautiful complimenting Gosh’s vocal. “Let Me Fall” almost brings you to cry when hearing it out of the Yamamoto. But when I go to the micro-ZOTL and HA5000 I can’t get over the emotional characteristics each provides while I listen. The micro-ZOTL and HA5000, while not as great as the Yamamoto, are certainly very good. The Yamamoto just gives it a little bit more reality in the dynamics. 

 Continuing on with another male vocalist, IZ’s Facing the Future. I get the same results of emotional highs and lows listening to Kaulana Kawaihae. The voice decays as if I were setting right in front listening to him singing. WOW….again.

 Big-T and his Badda Bing big band singing “Girl From Ipanema” is smooth and precise in detail. The instruments playing from his big band are all very spread out just like on a stage…..beautiful voice and instrumental. Cymbals have a timbre and a mixing that brings them into the music much more than on most audio recordings. The Yamamoto again brings everything into play. The micro-ZOTL has most of it but just not as smooth to my hearing. While the HA5000 seems to just power itself through Big-Ts music.

 Miscellaneous Genre: Van Canto, Hiroshima, Earl Kluge

 How about a little Van Canto, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F9aJuHJE80 , or their home page: http://vancanto.de/ . This is “*Hero-Metal A-Capella”* with only the double drummer coming into play to provide those very fast petal drum kicks that metal is known for. The Yamamoto could be the best thing that happened to acapella music if you really enjoy this type. The harmony in this music is very surprising. Again all three of these great amplifiers perform well with this genre.

 Jazz with a little Japanese sound from Hiroshima is one of my favorites. Here all three are very satisfying to me. Again the Yamamoto brings just a little more to the table compared with the others. Tracks “Viven” and “Sanju” from their Bridge CD are two test tracks that I use for comparison. I have always enjoyed the way Hiroshima brings the harp into play with the guitar, piano and drums in their music which provides an emotional high.

 Now for some jazz by Earl Kluge, “Whispers and Promises”….With this music the amps come a bit nearer to each other while maintaining their essential differences noted above. The decay/flux of the guitar strings is especially clear with the Yamamoto. This decay/flux extension from the Yamamoto is a feature that is especially made clear when using the UE9s.

 Brucker’s Celibidach (Bruckner: Symphony No.4) The horns in the four track on this CD are very revealing of the amplification. With this CD both the Yamamoto HA-02 and the Berning micro-ZOTL gives me simply two different presentations and both are very find. I can’t say which one is better since I enjoy listening to both of them. The HA5000 is also very good and detailed with this one. So if I had to choose which one it would be based on what type of presentation I wanted to here. No winners here.

 Winston’s December is one of the best recorded musical pieces that I have and it just showcases the best of the Yamamoto’s ability to provide the space and timbre of the real piano as if I was the setting there playing. Winston’s music is simply beautiful music. The other two amps do very well but the HA-02 just does it better.

 Demo tracks from the Ultrasone CD:

 With my Ultrasone Edition 9s the first two tracks (Silequd and Auf Geht's Ab Geht's) of my Ultrazone CD indicates that that Yamamoto wins out over both the AT-HA5000 and the Berning micro-ZOTL in every way. The HA5000 has a strong bass but I think the Yamamoto shows that strength to be in the mid bass where the Yamamoto presents its strength over the whole bass range. Timbre on the Yamamoto is just more right on target over the HA5000 or ZOTL. The ZOTL and Yamamoto have a clarity that the HA5000 can not keep up with. Ave Verum Corpus, choral with a pipe organ music, provides an environment of space to test soundstage. This one helps me understand the expansiveness of the Yamamoto HA-02. With this CD on the Rondo Allegro track, the piano timbre is about equal on both the HA-02 and the ZOTL besting the HA5000 by a slight amount. 

 Summary:

 The Yamamoto along with the Ultrasone Edition 9 presents music with such clarity, detail, precision, and air and instrument separation with just the right timbre as to be stunning. I spoke little of the bass production of the Yamamoto above but this is one area where the Yamamoto controls the low impedance UE9 masterfully. Comparing the Berning micro-ZOTL with the Yamamoto, it is apparent that the Yamamoto brings the mid-range more forward with vocals and with vocals you this is very desirable. I think that the Yamamoto has a warmer sound while the micro-ZOTL would be considered more neutral. I think this shows the type of balance between these two amps where the Yamamoto HA-02 is focused on detail in the mid-range and the micro-ZOTL has a more neutral sound up and down which could be interpreted as being light in some areas. To help in understanding this comparison I read somewhere where someone during a concert noted that the high frequencies seem a bit muted and when he got home the sound was more detailed than the concert especially in the upper mids and high frequencies. He then cupped his hands around his ears and listened to his home system. With cupping his hands over his ears the sound came nearer to the presentation in the concert. The Yamamoto would give you more of the concert sound I think while the micro-ZOTL would be more like the home high end stereo system. These two amps compliment each other very well. The warmth of the HA-02 helps in the emotional presentation of this amp.

 Considering that all three amps are so close in sound quality the following comparison could almost be called a fools errand but I have never let this stop me before, so here is my fool’s errand. Overall, if I would assign a range between 1 and 10 to each of these amps with a 10 to the best and 1 to the lowest I would have to give the Yamamoto the 10 and the HA5000 the 1 while the Berning micro-ZOTL would come in somewhere around 5-6. If I were to place the Xin Reference and Lavry DA10 headamp into the mix the range would be the DA10 having the one and the Reference maybe a 1-2 range. Within this picture the HA5000 would be maybe a 4-5 and the micro-ZOTL would be 7-8 with the Yamamoto being the 10. With my tube amps (MICRO-ZOTL and Yamamoto) there is no tube sound that I can perceive, just plenty of detail and even more than my solid state Audio Technica AT-HA5000. The Yamamoto’s detail is just as precise as the micro-ZOTL while having a better timbre. This difference is probably related to the type of tubes in use. I could even talk myself into thinking that I could tell the difference in the harmonics of the tube amps with the Yamamoto being just a little more musical.

 All five of these amps are very good. Some are just better than others while some are better with different genres of music. The Yamamoto seems to trump all contenders at some level when using the UE9 headphone. The Yamamoto was able to make the most out of the ATH-ANC7s by a large extent. So I think the Yamamoto has great control over the headphone drivers. This actually surprised me since I thought that the micro-ZOTL would have the advantages when it came to driver control. Maybe I just have it backwards and enjoy the particular control the Yamamoto has over the headphone driver.

 If there are contradictions within this evaluation it is only because of my own limitations and the quality of the components being evaluated being so near to each other. I could listen one time and say WOW with one amp and then at another time do the same thing with another amp. I hope you can over-look any contradictions you think you read within this evaluation.

 Allow me one more comment on the Berning micro-ZOTL. This amp has such a remarkable topology as to be unique. 

 Amplifiers:

 Yamamoto HA-02 with the stock WE408a tubes
 Berning micro-ZOTL with Sylvania 12AX7 tubes and EH 6SN7 tubes.
 AT-HA5000 with over a year of listening pleasure.
 Xin Reference (22k mF cap and quarter plugs)
 Lavry DA10 with CrystalLock setting engaged

 Headphones:

 Ultrasone Edition 9
 Audio-Technica ATH-ANC7 (sometimes)


----------



## Superpredator

Great writeup slwiser.


----------



## SK138

Steve, great write up. The ZOTL will improve in low bass if Ken-Rad 6SN7 is used instead of EH tubes. As you stated, ZOTL topology is very unique. I am looking forward auditioning your Yammy during our micro-meet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows...if I like (love) it...I might buy two and make it balanced Yammy


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great writeup slwiser._

 

What he said

 It makes me very keen to try the UE9's


----------



## minivan

slwiser: x2 for the great write up, good to hear u think the yammy come up on top on most aspect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 gav: warwick from pure music group have the ue9 for special price, if u want to upgrade to the ue9 and get rid of your w5000, i will buy it off from your hand


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Yamamoto HA-02, Berning micro-ZOTL and AT-HA5000 along with the Lavry DA10 headamp and the Xin Reference (22k-mF version with quarter plugs). I may not get to all of these but my primary interest is in the first three. This review will have a specific focus on the Yamamoto since it is new to me. My Yamamoto has over 150 hours on it before beginning this particular set of comparisons. All the other amps have many hours and are well used. All music is feed from the FLAC files coming off my computer using the M-Audiophile USB (latest drivers from M-Audio) for the SPDIF feed via Grand Enigma XLR female to RCA 75 ohm cables into my outboard Lavry DA10 used with a setting of CrystalLock and RCA input. The ampBoxAudio Line Router feeds Blue Jean RCA Audio LC-1 Stereo Audio Cables to each of the three primary amps being tested. The Ultrasone Edition 9s are stock all the way with plenty of hours on them. Every once in a while I placed my ATH-ANC7s into the mix just to give me some perspective of what these can do with a lower level headphone than the UE9._

 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts ...


----------



## Lamprologus

Thank's slwiser! A very nice review. Based on this I can't overlook the Yamamoto when choosing amp for my Edition 9's.


----------



## Fing

Nice review Slwiser and a good comparison between the amps.


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought Yamamoto recommended not having headphones and speakers connected at the same time._

 

He does? Whoops.

 Thing is, the speakers don't produce any sound while the headphone is connected (like a normal integrated pre/amp) so I thought that was how it was designed to be.

 Also, I don't have spades/bananas on my speaker connectors - it'd be a real pain unscrewing/screwing every time I wanted to switch between listening to speakers or headphones.

 Good tip about muting the source input if changing headphones.


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slwiser: x2 for the great write up, good to hear u think the yammy come up on top on most aspect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 gav: warwick from pure music group have the ue9 for special price, if u want to upgrade to the ue9 and get rid of your w5000, i will buy it off from your hand_

 

minivan

 Nice idea but I cant afford to right now I spent enough getting the HA-02 & the W5000 , and now I am saving for my trip to the UK next July with stop off's at HongKong on the way and Singapore on the way back and maybe a new Canon 40D at HK ,what are you using for cans at the moment minivan


----------



## wower

thx Zlwiser!!!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_minivan

 Nice idea but I cant afford to right now I spent enough getting the HA-02 & the W5000 , and now I am saving for my trip to the UK next July with stop off's at HongKong on the way and Singapore on the way back and maybe a new Canon 40D at HK ,what are you using for cans at the moment minivan_

 

If you can, you may not want to "get rid of your" W5000 when you get the UE9. You just may want both.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same.

 I thought Yamamoto recommended not having headphones and speakers connected at the same time.
_

 

Not sure it was Yamamoto himself, or general consensus on the forum, that an amp with as low an output as the Yamamoto, could not drive speakers and headphones simultaneously, but then FING, reports that the speakers are "diconnected" when headphone jack is inserted, so seemingly that has been taken care of ....

 Maybe one of us should write Mr. Yamamoto and pertinently ask the question?


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He does? Whoops.

 Thing is, the speakers don't produce any sound while the headphone is connected (like a normal integrated pre/amp) so I thought that was how it was designed to be.

 Also, I don't have spades/bananas on my speaker connectors - it'd be a real pain unscrewing/screwing every time I wanted to switch between listening to speakers or headphones._

 

If that's the case maybe I'll connect my speakers again. It's too much trouble to connect them on an as-needed basis. I'll try to take note of whether there's any impact on the sound.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure it was Yamamoto himself, or general consensus on the forum, that an amp with as low an output as the Yamamoto, could not drive speakers and headphones simultaneously, but then FING, reports that the speakers are "diconnected" when headphone jack is inserted, so seemingly that has been taken care of ...._

 

Actually I thought I read it in the manual, but I could be wrong.


 In other news, I just scored a load of WE 408A off of eBay. Hopefully I didn't outbid any of you kind gentlemen. Routing through them for an ultra quiet pair to commence next.


----------



## kugino

so i've been listening to the yamamoto the last couple of days with the k1000 (using a 1/4" adapter) since i'm can-less at the moment other than the k1000. i don't recommend it for long listening periods, or even short ones for that matter. while it gets loud enough (dial at about 1:00) there is little in the way of bass, air, richness, and life.

 i've never heard eva cassidy sound so uninviting...while this is to be expected given the yamamoto's low output, i thought it would do a little better. i did, however, like the yamamoto/k701 pair before i sold the k701. i know not many here think the yamamoto/k701 pairs well but i like the richness and warmth the yamamoto provides. so while it struggles to drive the beast of the akg lineup, the k1000, it does really well with the top of the current line.


----------



## wower

Whoa. This thread has been quite for awhile as no one has been receiving any shipments globally. My suppiler finally passed on the word that my unit has shipped and gave me the tracking number. It's really happening. My supplier noted on Monday that supposely this week Shige-san finished 3 units and I was at the top of the list. Honestly, I feel like a kid before xmas. It will arrive Sunday. I'm out all day but I will clear the evening schedule and some room on the table.


----------



## he46570

I think it's probably a bad idea to connect both the speakers and headphones simultaneously.

 I assume that the circuit is pretty simple, as an anode-loaded transformer-coupled single stage design. There is probably a single secondary winding with two taps - one for headphones at a higher impedance (thus uses a middle tap) and one for speakers which uses the whole winding.

 Now, if you connect just the headphones, the amp will have a higher voltage but higher impedance output. Connecting speakers simultaneously will result in very little sound, since all the voltage is being pulled by the headphones - however, you will cause excessive loading of the secondary winding, which will probably result in higher distortion.

 Anyway, I doubt you will do much damage connecting a speaker, so try it and see if the sound degrades.


----------



## GarryH

Wower,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wower* 
_My suppiler finally passed on the word that my unit has shipped and gave me the tracking number. It's really happening. My supplier noted on Monday that supposely this week Shige-san finished 3 units and I was at the top of the list. Honestly, I feel like a kid before xmas. It will arrive Sunday. I'm out all day but I will clear the evening schedule and some room on the table._

 

Great news . . . you've been one patient chap. Enjoy your hot date with Ms. Yamamoto 

 this weekend.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In other news, I just scored a load of WE 408A off of eBay. Hopefully I didn't outbid any of you kind gentlemen. Routing through them for an ultra quiet pair to commence next._

 

I bid on alot of 10 on eBay last week ( I lost ) , I cant remember the sellers name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I notice with my Ha-02 with volume control at 09.00 a shhhh noise starts to appear and gets louder the higher one turns the volume up, 

 Any idea's what would cause this ssshhh sound, when the music is playing I dont notice it but it is anoying that the ssshhh noise is there.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bid on alot of 10 on eBay last week ( I lost ) , I cant remember the sellers name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I notice with my Ha-02 with volume control at 09.00 a shhhh noise starts to appear and gets louder the higher one turns the volume up, 

 Any idea's what would cause this ssshhh sound, when the music is playing I dont notice it but it is anoying that the ssshhh noise is there._

 

The tubes came today. I got a batch of 18. One of the ones in the first pair I tried seems to have a very quiet whispy flickering sound, but the faint hum I experienced with the other tubes is almost if not completely gone. I can't hear anything with low-volume music playing.

 I feel like I've heard sshh sshh sounds with various amps when the volume at the source was way low, but I suppose it could be the tubes.


----------



## slwiser

I just realized something about my previous detailed comparison. I failed to say anything about the appearance of the amps. 

 The micro-ZOTL is industrial in design and appearance.

 The AT-HA5000 is a beauty especially when match with the ATH-
 w5000. It's colors are dark and muted by comparison to the HA-02.

 The HA-02 is simply a beautiful piece of wood workmanship. Unmatched by any of the above in appearance. I may have to purchase a ATH-W1000 or ATH-ESW9 just to have a headphone with near matching colors. I do like the small format of the ESW9. I wonder how it matches up with the HA-02?


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* 
_I may have to purchase a ATH-W1000 or ATH-ESW9 just to have a headphone with near matching colors._

 

In addition to the W1000s being an aesthetically perfect match with the Yammy, any one whose heard the W1000 before and, perhaps not been too thrilled, would most certainly gain a new appreciation of it when paired with the Yammy.

 Aside from the outstanding sonic synergy these two exhibit, the combo's stunning looks and build quality engender a pride of ownership even non HeadFiers can appreciate and that only grows over time. Case in point ... over on Audicircle, one chap that was considering selling his Yamamoto, pulled his sell ad based on his appreciation of what a unique "work of art" he had.

 No doubt there are other amps that will do this or that better than the Yammy, however, IMO, its main appeal is its deft balance of form and function, art and performance, or, in muscle-car vernacular, it is one of those rare products whose "show" matches its "go".

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I may have to purchase a ATH-W1000 or ATH-ESW9 just to have a headphone with near matching colors. I do like the small format of the ESW9. I wonder how it matches up with the HA-02?_

 

I was using the HA-02/W1000 last night listening to Lucinda Williams/Car Wheels on a Gravel Road .
 I'm still utterly convinced that this is a great combo, one that gives me more listening pleasure than any other I have,even better than the MAD/RS1 pair.
 I have to admitt that I'm very tempted into getting an ESW9 to add to the AT collection, probably would have already ordered one if my cars gearbox hadn't bit the dust in a major fashion .Maybe in the new year.
 Of the phones I have if forced to pick one to keep with the Yamamoto it would still be the W1000. 
 The W5000 and AD2000 have their moments but the W1000 is the phone I return to the most.


----------



## lousyreeds1

All, after following this thread forever, I'm close to taking the plunge. Does anyone know what the current wait times are like? I haven't been able to get through to Brian. 

 Also, does anyone use the HA-02 in a vinyl setup? I'll be listening primarily through a Nottingham TT and a Bellari preamp, and I'd be interested to hear any thoughts on synergy here.

 Many thanks.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, does anyone use the HA-02 in a vinyl setup? I'll be listening primarily through a Nottingham TT and a Bellari preamp, and I'd be interested to hear any thoughts on synergy here.
 Many thanks._

 

The few times I've used mine with my vinyl setup(I'm too lazy to use it often) it sounds great, better than my cdp on many records.
 I'm running a Project Perspective & speedbox with a Dynavector DV20XL cart and Dynavector P75 phono stage. No problem with gain, in fact the listening level is barely more than I use with the cdp, around 9 to 10 0clock depending as much on which phones I have plugged in.

 The better your source the better the sound...go for it


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All, after following this thread forever, I'm close to taking the plunge. Does anyone know what the current wait times are like? I haven't been able to get through to Brian. 

 Also, does anyone use the HA-02 in a vinyl setup? I'll be listening primarily through a Nottingham TT and a Bellari preamp, and I'd be interested to hear any thoughts on synergy here.
_

 

Well when I get enough "energy" to get some LP's out of the top cupboard where my wife stored them, I enjoy them on a Rega Planar 3 with RB300 arm, and a rega 100 cart. using either a Digi-Tech phono stage, or a Rotel RA-05 intergrated's phono section.

 Sounds, so good, I am sorely tempted, to get a very much better cartridge but they cost a great deal ... , so it'll have to wait a long while ...


----------



## lousyreeds1

All, thanks. Has anyone in the USA placed an order recently? What sort of wait time were you quoted? Can't wait to bit the bullet here.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All, after following this thread forever, I'm close to taking the plunge. Does anyone know what the current wait times are like?_

 

I was out all day and missed getting my unit. First volunteering, then I went for a run, then I decided at the last minute to go out with everyone else that was volunteering yesterday (as is Japanese custom). 6 oclock today! Anyways, I ordered mine July 20th. I think there was a delay of about a month in which no units went out because of supply issues. I hestiate to say anything more because the email used very hard Japanese and I don't know if I understood it's meaning 100%. In any case, the unit, is in my city.


----------



## slwiser

My take on the delivery issue is that Yamamoto is a small manufacturer with many amplifiers and other equipment that they build. If they are small enough they would have to schedule setup for a particular amp for a period and build a certain number then move on to a different equipment setup taking time to build those units then the next set of units and on and on....This would make some people who get a order into the lineup late and some early. My observation is that it can be as little as 6-7 weeks and as much as 12-13 weeks. So the build schedule would be something to work within that cycle.

 Just some conjecture on my part...


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In addition to the W1000s being an aesthetically perfect match with the Yammy, any one whose heard the W1000 before and, perhaps not been too thrilled, would most certainly gain a new appreciation of it when paired with the Yammy.

 Aside from the outstanding sonic synergy these two exhibit, the combo's stunning looks and build quality engender a pride of ownership even non HeadFiers can appreciate and that only grows over time. Case in point ... over on Audicircle, one chap that was considering selling his Yamamoto, pulled his sell ad based on his appreciation of what a unique "work of art" he had.

 No doubt there are other amps that will do this or that better than the Yammy, however, IMO, its main appeal is its deft balance of form and function, art and performance, or, in muscle-car vernacular, it is one of those rare products whose "show" matches its "go".

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was using the HA-02/W1000 last night listening to Lucinda Williams/Car Wheels on a Gravel Road .
 I'm still utterly convinced that this is a great combo, one that gives me more listening pleasure than any other I have,even better than the MAD/RS1 pair.
 I have to admitt that I'm very tempted into getting an ESW9 to add to the AT collection, probably would have already ordered one if my cars gearbox hadn't bit the dust in a major fashion .Maybe in the new year.
 Of the phones I have if forced to pick one to keep with the Yamamoto it would still be the W1000. 
 The W5000 and AD2000 have their moments but the W1000 is the phone I return to the most._

 

seems like the w1000 is the preferred match with the ha-02...and i'm sure it's no coincidence that their colors match so nicely (so i've heard).

 but i decided to go with the w5000 since it gets better reviews as an all-around headphone that matches with more headphones. would be nice if the wood matched better...but it does match with the ebony leg posts, doesn't it?


----------



## wower

This should bring a smile to someone's face this Monday morning:
 Though I told the shipping company to bring the package to my house tonight, they brought it to my office while I was out at school this morning (different driver). Background info: _Everyone_ knows where I work in this small Japanese town. The only two gaikokujin within an hour both work at the town office. It was a Cash on Delivery, something not really seen in Canada anymore, but people in the office are good about receiving other people's packages. But there was no way anyone could pay for a whole HA-02 out of pocket. Needless to say, my mysterious, expensive package created a lot of attention.

 With only a couple of minutes of work left the package finally came and everyone wanted to see it. I can't even begin to describe "audiophile" in Japanese. That is a real Japanese office in the background, along with my empty desk where I type this now. What can't be seen is a group of Japanese wanting to pear into the box. 

 I'll post some techno-**** shots of the amp when I get the chance. I'm so happy it came today because my B-day is on Sun; I plan to join NaNoWriMo (where you write a 50,000 word story in a month) in Nov; and now work is over. Everything just in time!


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 This should bring a smile to someone's face this Monday morning:
 Though I told the shipping company to bring the package to my house tonight, they brought it to my office while I was out at school this morning (different driver). Background info: Everyone knows where I work in this small Japanese town. The only two gaikokujin within an hour both work at the town office. It was a Cash on Delivery, something not really seen in Canada anymore, but people in the office are good about receiving other people's packages. But there was no way anyone could pay for a whole HA-02 out of pocket. Needless to say, my mysterious, expensive package created a lot of attention.

 With only a couple of minutes of work left the package finally came and everyone wanted to see it. I can't even begin to describe "audiophile" in Japanese. That is a real Japanese office in the background, along with my empty desk where I type this now. What can't be seen is a group of Japanese wanting to pear into the box. 

 I'll post some techno-**** shots of the amp when I get the chance. I'm so happy it came today because my B-day is on Sun; I plan to join NaNoWriMo (where you write a 50,000 word story in a month) in Nov; and now work is over. Everything just in time!_

 

nice! btw, are you on the jet program? aah, those were the days.

 i can relate to having all your business known in the small town...my advice is to make it known that you LOVE audio equipment, especially various japanese ones like yamamoto, stax, etc. who knows what you'll receive as going-away gifts


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wower* 
_Though I told the shipping company to bring the package to my house tonight, they brought it to my office while I was out at school this morning (different driver). Background info: Everyone knows where I work in this small Japanese town. The only two gaikokujin within an hour both work at the town office. It was a Cash on Delivery, something not really seen in Canada anymore, but people in the office are good about receiving other people's packages. But there was no way anyone could pay for a whole HA-02 out of pocket. Needless to say, my mysterious, expensive package created a lot of attention.

 With only a couple of minutes of work left the package finally came and everyone wanted to see it. I can't even begin to describe "audiophile" in Japanese. That is a real Japanese office in the background, along with my empty desk where I type this now. What can't be seen is a group of Japanese wanting to pear into the box. 

 I'll post some techno-**** shots of the amp when I get the chance. I'm so happy it came today because my B-day is on Sun; I plan to join NaNoWriMo (where you write a 50,000 word story in a month) in Nov; and now work is over. Everything just in time!_

 






 Nice story ... seeing that office and your recounting your co-workers curiousity reminded me of my many happy days working for a Japanese company (Juki Corp). Enjoy your new amp.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

Left it on and played music through it for an hour before I had my first listen. I just wanted the yammy to clear its throat. Immediately I knew it was an upgrade over my Aria. Very quiet, even more grain free than Meiers's work, smooth, liquid, great! There is a low, extremely quiet hum; can't hear it at all when music is playing but I'm guessing it's power related as I have no power management in my system. There is just a pile of cords for everything under my table. I'll get a power management plan in place when I move back to Canada. 

 In regards to burning in the unit: I'm a bit worried about leaving it on all day without supervision so I'll only have it on in the evenings. I will listen to it throughout this process because it's already such an obvious improvement. I take a long term view and will wait six months before I make any serious attempt to define its sound. 

 OT: I'm so glad someone can relate to my small town Japan story! In response to the question: I'm privately contracted with the town. I've also been here for two years (entering my 3rd) and lived here years and years ago as a student.


----------



## slwiser

And the Yamamoto family just keeps on increasing...enjoy wower...


----------



## wower

Actually I wanted to add this interesting tidbit: I've never seen this before but my supplier actually gave me a prepaid preaddressed return stub that is good for a year if anything goes wrong with the yammy. Now that's service; plus the long emails apologizing for the delay in Japanese so old and formal it wasn't even in my dictionary.

*I also wanted to ask an important burning question:*
 Sometimes it's just nice to listen for a couple of mintues before one goes out, say on a Friday night or something. It is all right to use a tube in this fashion? What if one turned it on 30min beforehand? Are just 20min listening sessions okay? or will the tubes suffer?


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I also wanted to ask an important burning question:*
 Sometimes it's just nice to listen for a couple of mintues before one goes out, say on a Friday night or something. It is all right to use a tube in this fashion? What if one turned it on 30min beforehand? Are just 20min listening sessions okay? or will the tubes suffer?_

 

I switched on Yammy 24 hrs during weekends and overnight during weekdays with music playing, and my actual listening sessions lasted about 1 hour. I read from somewhere that 408A tube has very long-life, which ran > 35000 hours in service. The tubes are also very affordable, no worry


----------



## minivan

about the humming of the amp, i did not notice any humming at all when i turn the volume all the way up with my source in pause mode. why is there some people have the hum? i did notice sound come out from the right hand side of my headphone if i turn the volume slowly up. is this something to do volume pot is not clear?


----------



## wower

No. This hum is extremely quiet and very deep. It doesn't vary in regard to volume (which sounds like your situation). I'm not worried at all because, like I said, my power management at this point is not existent. Just a nest of cords. I'm sure everything will improve with just a bit of planning.


----------



## minivan

i plug my amp into this power conditioner 
http://www.triode-systems.com/module...p?articleid=24
 on day one with stock power cord. 
 may be it get rid of the hum? i might try to plug the amp straight into wall outlet and see if i can hear the hum..

 also can u try to turn the volume to zero while music still playing and slowly turn the volume up, so if u can hear music come out first on one side of the headphone, in my case it's the right hand side, so in effect i am listeing to music with one side louder then the other.


----------



## slwiser

I hear no hum with my UE9 all the way up while the music is not playing.


----------



## minivan

do u hear the different of volume level between the left and right hand side? kind of piss me off now that i found it out.


----------



## wower

Here is a technical question for the morning: I know who the final five are, but _What is the exact function of the two WE408As in the circuit?_ I'm guessing it's not gain because it's a SE transformer coupled design, but beyond that, I'm clueless. Driver-stage? Not output-stage right? Maybe on of the more engineering minded forum members can enlighten us?


----------



## slwiser




----------



## slwiser




----------



## slwiser




----------



## slwiser

Just thought to put up some more pictures of my setup with the Lavry DA10.


----------



## wower

No no no.... The thread can't move on without answering my circuit question!! Actually, don't worry, if I get desperate enough I will post it in the main forum..


----------



## wower

Oh, and I wanted to comment on the Larvy (sometimes I'm too funny for my own good): Does it sound as nice and airy as I imagine? Sometimes the high freq on my yammy are stunningly real and spacious. What's not to love?


----------



## braillediver

Pilot Lump?


 Mitch


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pilot Lump?
 Mitch_

 

The u still refuses to turn into an a.
 As far as I'm aware they all have pilot lumps. Funny thing is I never noticed it on mine for months until someone pointed it out on this thread.


----------



## wower

It's bizzare... I have my own theory but it's just a rumor that shouldn't be repeated on the internet; eventhough, that's sometimes what the internet seems like its for.


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tuatara* 
_The u still refuses to turn into an a._

 







 You too?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . . and here I thought my Yammy was just being stubborn.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 You too?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . . and here I thought my Yammy was just being stubborn._

 

Tried everything Garry from pleading to threats and that confounded u just wont change.
 Maybe its Mr Yamamotos private little joke.


----------



## slwiser

Here are some pictures from a micro-meet this weekend of my Yamamoto HA-02 and some impressions and comparisons.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=268376


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some pictures from a micro-meet this weekend of my Yamamoto HA-02 and some impressions and comparisons.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=268376_

 

Many thanks, for this ...


----------



## slwiser

^Just added my impressions to the thread.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Just added my impressions to the thread._

 

Thanks, again ...


----------



## komakino

just got my HA-02 today. it's just *BEAUTIFUL*

 sounds really clean out of the box with my RS-1's. no hissing issues.

 also had the luck to track down a pair of W11JPN's last week too. cant wait to hear them with the yammies.

 i'm a member now


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *komakino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HA-02... RS-1's... W11JPN's.

 i'm a member now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## ronfint

I've had my HA-02 for a couple of months now; so I thought I'd report on some inexpensive things I've done which have improved the sound. I'm using W5000 headphones and a Stello DA-100 DAC driven by a MacBook Pro with iTunes. I've found that good cables make quite a difference with this system. I'm using interconnects that I built from Neotech NEI-3002, and power cords of Neotech NEP-3002. They made an amazing difference from the old (I mean in age) cables I had been using. For one thing, channel separation is now extremely good, and this has really improved the soundstage. And, of course, clarity has improved. Sonic Craft is my favorite source for this wire and other audio goodies.

 I have also used Walker SST on the tube pins and connections. I felt that this made a useful improvement, but it is harder to define. I have also used Herbie's tube dampers which may or may not have helped, and I had some old footers around; so I used them. Even if they don't help they sound, they make my setup look tweakier.

 All in all, I'm very happy with the Yammy.


----------



## tuatara

Just want to throw another set of phones into the mix that works well with the Yamamoto, the Grado SR325.
 This is a headphone I hadn't really spent much time with so borrowed a pair from a friend yesterday and spent a few hours last night having a good listen.
 The music was mainly quieter, more acoustic based stuff like Lambchop and Emmylou Harris/Linda Ronstadt but I am very impressed with the combo.
 The highs are clear and clean, maybe better than the RS1s, lacking a little midrange compared to the woody brother, and good enough for me in the bass(well not exactly bass head material I was using).
 Given the 325s reputation for brightness I had thought that the female vocals would have caused a few problems but no, just sweet,sweet music.

 I had been toying with the idea of adding a pair of metal Grados or Alessandro's at one stage, guess I'll have to revisit that thought now in the new year.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just want to throw another set of phones into the mix that works well with the Yamamoto, the Grado SR325.
 This is a headphone I hadn't really spent much time with so borrowed a pair from a friend yesterday and spent a few hours last night having a good listen.
 The music was mainly quieter, more acoustic based stuff like Lambchop and Emmylou Harris/Linda Ronstadt but I am very impressed with the combo.
 The highs are clear and clean, maybe better than the RS1s, lacking a little midrange compared to the woody brother, and good enough for me in the bass(well not exactly bass head material I was using).
 Given the 325s reputation for brightness I had thought that the female vocals would have caused a few problems but no, just sweet,sweet music.

 I had been toying with the idea of adding a pair of metal Grados or Alessandro's at one stage, guess I'll have to revisit that thought now in the new year._

 

interesting. i did not like the hf-1/yamamoto pairing at all. in fact, i liked the k701 better with the yamamoto. the hf-1 sounded mushy and lifeless...i can see how the 325's deficiencies might be rounded off by the yamamoto, however.


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. This hum is extremely quiet and very deep. It doesn't vary in regard to volume (which sounds like your situation). I'm not worried at all because, like I said, my power management at this point is not existent. Just a nest of cords. I'm sure everything will improve with just a bit of planning._

 

I was getting a deep constant hum as well, even with the amp switched off and disconnected from everything. Finally figured out that it was my source - it has a pair of hefty autoformers as outputs that was causing the noise:






 Moved the amp away and all was well....


----------



## kugino

i've been listening to the yamamoto/w5000 pairing a lot the last few days and REALLY love what i'm hearing. have a pair of w100 coming soon to see what that synergy's like...

 in the meantime, i'm without a proper DAC at the moment while my opus is being built. what DAC can you guys recommend for the yamamoto paired with an ATH woody? i'm looking into something on the low end since i have a mid-hi level DAC being built...i was thinking of the usual suspects - dac-ah, the other chinese ones, micro dac...any others?


----------



## lousyreeds1

All,

 I ordered the Yamamoto in mid-November. It should arrive sometime in January, and I can't wait. I'll be using it with my new W1000s, which I've been less than impressed with through about 150 hours of burn in - though I'm listening through the headphone jack on a Bellari phono stage, so I ought to withhold judgement. I'm hoping that the Yammy will adress the brightness on top and the lack of midrange presence. Interested to hear what amps W1000 owners used before, and what sort of difference the Yamamoto made. 

 Thanks, and welcome back headfi!


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All,

 I ordered the Yamamoto in mid-November. It should arrive sometime in January, and I can't wait. I'll be using it with my new W1000s, which I've been less than impressed with through about 150 hours of burn in - though I'm listening through the headphone jack on a Bellari phono stage, so I ought to withhold judgement. I'm hoping that the Yammy will adress the brightness on top and the lack of midrange presence. Interested to hear what amps W1000 owners used before, and what sort of difference the Yamamoto made. 

 Thanks, and welcome back headfi!_

 

I wasn't terribly impressed with the W1000s when I first purchased them finding them a bit thin and boxy at times.Not so bad with my vinyl rig . I'm not sure what made the biggest difference, the Yamamoto or the E-Sound cdp, but the sound I have now is quite full and tending towards warm. No problems with brightness.
 I dont make a point of doing deep analysis on my phones so cant point out which is doing what and were but the Yammy/W1000 combo is the one that gets most use because I find the music most enjoyable through this pair.

 Previous to my current setup I was using an Arcam 7SE cdp and either the Mapletree or Perreaux SXH1 amps. I think the E Sound gave me some heft in the lower registers which helps fill out the mids while the Yamamoto definitely removed the boxy/closed in sound and creates a much larger more dimensional head stage.

 Give the W1000s and the amp plenty of time to burn in . You should find a noticable improvement over your current headphone out.
 I know opinion is divided over the merits of the W1000s but with the right amp and source its a very enjoyable headphone IMO.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm hoping that the Yammy will adress the brightness on top and the lack of midrange presence._

 

I don't find my yammy bright at all, and if I do, it's the recording. (Bob Dylan's harmonica on some of the older records come to mind.) I think the tubes address any brightness. The yammy's highs are stunning and very ariy. Chimes and bells especially sound very realistic (causing my sometimes to take my headphones off and look around for what fell). Crashing layers of cymbals can still be a problem (they get a bit grainy and 2D, but that still puts 99.9% of consumer goods to shame) and furthermore that could be from anywhere in my audio chain since my rig doesn't cost as much as a house.

 The mids are where the yammy shines and with my AD2000s I feel no desire to try the W1000. I can't even describe the mids in audiophile terms, the are mids simply alive and musical. My Bach cello suites and beethoven string quartets are infinately listenable.

 Thank goodness head-fi is back again! It would be a tradegy if all this valuable info about the yammy was lost. It has to be one of the best sources in English besides the 6moons article.


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*The mids are where the yammy shines *and with my AD2000s I feel no desire to try the W1000. I can't even describe the mids in audiophile terms, the are mids simply alive and musical.* My Bach cello suites and beethoven string quartets are infinately listenable.*_

 

Agree with you on the Yammy shining in the Mid arena I have the Yo-Yo ma version of the Bach Cello suites and it sounds great with my setup. 
 ( see in sig )


----------



## wower

There is still one open question from myself in this thread about the WE tubes place in the yammy circuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but today I want to move on to an easier question that has being bugging me:

 I know that tubes need time to warm up before sounding their best. What is a practical length of time for this? I've had my yammy for a while and I know that if I play music through it for 2 hours behand the unit sounds wonderful. However, I know there must be a more practial period of time for this process. Half an hour? Also, during the warm up process do I have to play music through it or can I just have the unit on? Thanks!!!


----------



## GarryH

Wower,

 To my ears, 30 minutes is about right. I don't think that it's necessary to have music playing during this time but it couldn't hurt.

 When listening right after turn on, I can hear the music change a bit which tends to be distracting. Thus, I then tend to focus on the changes and not the music. Now as I mature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and am less impetutous, I just wait it out and all is well.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agree with you on the Yammy shining in the Mid arena I have the Yo-Yo ma version of the Bach Cello suites and it sounds great with my setup. 
 ( see in sig )_

 

ditto on the mids...this is why i really liked the yammy/k701 pairing. not many here seem to like the pair, but the yammy provided the midrange punch and lushness that is missing from those cans with most other amps. i could have been very happy with that pair. however, i did not like the yammy/hf-1 pairing because i don't think the hf-1 needs any more midrange boost than it already has. different strokes, i guess.

 anyone been using the yammy with a darth beyer? i'm hoping to pick one up soon and want some opinions first...


----------



## minivan




----------



## java

kugino:

 AKG K701 - I wouldn't mind listening to a pair with the Yammy ... , none available to me here, would have to import ... , would also like to hear DT880's, and Grado's ... but where to get them to listen too ... <sigh> don't have the money to buy them outright .....


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kugino:

 AKG K701 - I wouldn't mind listening to a pair with the Yammy ... , none available to me here, would have to import ... , would also like to hear DT880's, and Grado's ... but where to get them to listen too ... <sigh> don't have the money to buy them outright ....._

 

i don't know how the dollar fares against the rand these days, but if it's like most of the world, it's probably strong against the dollar. the k701 can be had fairly cheap used in the FS forum and i don't think shipping to SA is that bad...try and pick one up if you can.


----------



## lousyreeds1

All, is anyone using aftermarket power cords with the Yamamoto? I've heard some say that the cord included is voiced for this amp, but I'd like to get some other impressions.

 Thanks.


----------



## slwiser

I think the design is to be immune to the influence of minor power issues. So my take is that as long as you can handle the current load the power cord for the Yamamoto will not no impact.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i don't know how the dollar fares against the rand these days, but if it's like most of the world, it's probably strong against the dollar. the k701 can be had fairly cheap used in the FS forum and i don't think shipping to SA is that bad...try and pick one up if you can._

 

About R7.50 to the $US, but when you included transport/customs/excise/import tax, you end up at about R11.00 to the $US ... , and then I no longer have a credit card, and paypal does not work here ...


----------



## discordia.23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About R7.50 to the $US, but when you included transport/customs/excise/import tax, you end up at about R11.00 to the $US ... , and then I no longer have a credit card, and paypal does not work here ..._

 

Strange, I live in South Africa and one of my family members (also in SA) has a PayPal account and has made successful payments recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if I read the customs & tariffs document from Cargo Info correctly, headphones (and headphone amplifiers) are not subject to any tariffs. They are, of course, subject to VAT and shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally have imported a pair of Denon D2000 HPs without getting charged tariffs.

 P.S sorry for the thread jack?


----------



## wower

My only suggestion; don't but anything German (or Austrian for that matter) in Japan. Secondly, for what it's worth, I plan on getting a third party power cord when I see what the power situation is in my new place (when I move back to Canada, I know it's a very old house). No reason to go crazy on a power cord, but power managment does help. Overall I agree with slwiser that if the unit has a good power supply design, you'll hear very little, if any, difference. 

*Moving on: *
 I was trying to remove the tubes from the sockets of my yammy just to get a look and, even though I keep my unit covered when not in use, remove the dust that has gathered around the indents, _however_, I couldn't get the tubes out. I stopped, fearing the worst. I wondered if I have to take the top of the unit off to get at the tubes or if I just didn't commit to pulling hard enough to get the tubes out? I know others in the thread have changed tubes: Suggestions? or "What am I doing wrong?"


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Moving on: *
 I was trying to remove the tubes from the sockets of my yammy just to get a look and, even though I keep my unit covered when not in use, remove the dust that has gathered around the indents, however, I couldn't get the tubes out. I stopped, fearing the worst. I wondered if I have to take the top of the unit off to get at the tubes or if I just didn't commit to pulling hard enough to get the tubes out? I know others in the thread have changed tubes: Suggestions? or "What am I doing wrong?"_

 

Changed mine a couple of time without any problems.
 Just pull out the brass tube protectors and remove the tubes using a slight rolling motion or even a gentle rock from side to side just to help free them from the holder.
 If you're just trying to pull them straight out it could be difficult.
 From memory a little effort is involved but nothing major.
 Good luck.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Changed mine a couple of time without any problems.
 Just pull out the brass tube protectors and remove the tubes using a slight rolling motion or even a gentle rock from side to side just to help free them from the holder.
 If you're just trying to pull them straight out it could be difficult.
 From memory a little effort is involved but nothing major.
 Good luck._

 

I have seen no instructions on taking those brass protectors off. Is there anything to this? Do they just compress together at the bottom and come up? or what exactly is needed?


----------



## wower

I'll try that soon. thx

 The brass things are just sitting in there. You can just pull right up and they will come out easy. On a side note I always thought they were pure gold...

 edit: The rocking action worked tau. I guess I just didn't commit.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *discordia.23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Strange, I live in South Africa and one of my family members (also in SA) has a PayPal account and has made successful payments recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, if I read the customs & tariffs document from Cargo Info correctly, headphones (and headphone amplifiers) are not subject to any tariffs. They are, of course, subject to VAT and shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally have imported a pair of Denon D2000 HPs without getting charged tariffs.

 P.S sorry for the thread jack?_

 

Hmmm, ... , the section that was quoted when I got "hit" R890.00 import duty for the Yamamoto headphone amp said differently ... , almost increased the cost of my Yammy by a 10th ...

 About a year ago, maybe longer paypal made all sorts of apologies for not being able to "help" South Africans, have not checked again in the interim ... , apparently due to our reseve bank policies ... (

 Just copied from PAYPAL's website, so it now seems that we can buy/pay using PAYPAL, but cannot be paid via PAYPAL ....

 South African Users

 Currently, Paypal is limited to South African users. According to Paypal's website, South African residents have been able to open a PayPal account as of June 2005, from which they can send PayPal Payments at present. PayPal may not be used by South African citizens to receive payments. The company is continuing to research how best to expand its offering in South Africa.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have seen no instructions on taking those brass protectors off. Is there anything to this? Do they just compress together at the bottom and come up? or what exactly is needed?_

 

They just lift out, and press back in, no hassle at all ...


----------



## Nirmalanow

I have been enjoying my Yamamoto HA02 for a while now with my Audio Technica ATH-W1000 phones, but recently I pulled out my Etymotic ER4P IEMs that I use for travel and tried them with the Yammy. It sounds like a mismatch, but it actually works. Especially on quieter music like classical and solo guitar where the sound is amazingly warm and lifelike, yet clean because of the sound isolation. With recordings with a “hotter” mix like rock, it can veer into an overly analytical and bright sound where it feels more like there is a medical instrument poking around inside my head than like there is music inside my head.

 As many have noted the Ety’s do not have a lot of deep bass, but that is not a problem for me right now as I am playing around with an Aura Cushion, a kind of self-contained bass shaker, or as I think of it, a subwoofer for headphones. If I use the Aura Cushion very sparingly like one should use a regular subwoofer in a speaker system, it fills in the bass very nicely. And the sound isolation of the Ety’s is also helpful here as the Aura Cushion does add a bit of sound to the room as well as vibrating your body directly. When I tried the Aura Cushion with the W1000s it muddied the sound as I was hearing the Aura as well as feeling it. With the Etys the sound is very clean as long as I don’t get carried away with cranking up the Aura, although that can be kind of fun for a novelty effect just like cranking up a subwoofer can be a fun diversion on certain kinds of music. And if somebody really likes that room shaking bass effect, this combo does allow you to rock out without starting a war with your neighbors.

 I have also ordered a set of Shure Se530 IEMs to see if they are equally detailed without getting too analytical like the Etys. I also hope they fill in the bass in case I get tired of the Aura cushion’s novelty.

 Anyone else ever try IEMs with the Yammy? And do I need to be concerned about tube hiss with the 122db sensitivity of the Shures? I noticed an earlier post where the person tried a lot of different tubes before he got a pair that were dead silent on the Yammy. I am new to tube gear. Is this what I need to do in order to reduce the hiss? Any tips on how to go about it?

 My current setup from source to ears:

 Dedicated Dell music server with Vista basic and Burwen Bobcat using a special preset (Analog 14) that Dick Burwen sent me when the others sounded a bit artificial with headphones.

 Trends UD10 USB converter (I have the Aura cushion hooked up to the headphone out of this unit) with battery power pack

 DIY Monica DAC with external 12v battery 

 Burson Audio Buffer (works especially well with the Monica DAC)

 Signal Cable Silver Reference ICs

 Yamamoto HA02

 Etymotic ER4P (or the ATH-W1000)

 Extras: Graham Stetzer Filters and Blue Circle Noisehounds for quieter power
 Quantum Symphony Pro


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All, is anyone using aftermarket power cords with the Yamamoto? I've heard some say that the cord included is voiced for this amp, but I'd like to get some other impressions.

 Thanks._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the design is to be immune to the influence of minor power issues. So my take is that as long as you can handle the current load the power cord for the Yamamoto will not no impact._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My only suggestion; don't but anything German (or Austrian for that matter) in Japan. Secondly, for what it's worth, I plan on getting a third party power cord when I see what the power situation is in my new place (when I move back to Canada, I know it's a very old house). No reason to go crazy on a power cord, but power managment does help. Overall I agree with slwiser that if the unit has a good power supply design, you'll hear very little, if any, difference. _

 

I've used a combined DIY power cord and power filter with good results, which I posted about earlier.

 I don't think the power supply in my house is particularly good or clean, so using something like this did make a difference for me.

 Based on my experience, I'd recommend trying to get some sort of power conditioning if you have noisy mains.


----------



## Nirmalanow

I also have noticed definite improvements with Blue Circle Noisehounds and also Graham Stetzer filters in the reduction of background noise on my Yammy:

Blue Circle Audio

StetzerElectric.com - Welcome

 I use a Signal Cable power cord with my Yamamoto also. Not much money for a solidly built cord with good reviews:

Signal Cable


----------



## Nirmalanow

BTW, I use the Aura cushion behind my head and shoulders instead of down in my lower back. it sounds more natural that way as the bass is coming from where the rest of the sound is coming.


----------



## danlib1

I use a DCCA Reference power cord, plugged into a BPT power conditioner. VERY nice sound on the Yammy


----------



## wower

I just wanted to add to the thread a lengthy description of the Yammy I did for my blog. It's for posterity's sake. Please ignore the stuff at the end about Radiohead's _In Rainbows_.

http://wower.blogspot.com/2007/12/music-issue.html


----------



## GarryH

Wower,

 Good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . I specifically tried to read it from a de-Yammified (non HeadFi) standpoint and you did a superb job of making it simple, interesting, and funny all at the same time. 

 It takes a special talent to pull that off - you almost made me want to go out and pick up a Yammy until I realized that I already had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

Thank you so much for your kind comments garry. Most of my readers are family or friends and have no interest in hi-fi. It's a hard sell so that's the angle I came at it from. I forgot to add that if anyone sees any factul errors, please inform me.


----------



## java

Any one have both W1000's and AD2000's that can compare them when used with the Yammy?


----------



## DennyL

I haven't seen many comparisons between the yamamoto and the other leading tube-based amps such as Singlepower, Woo, Eddie Current, etc. Can anyone summarise opinions on this, or point me to comparisons?


----------



## java

Last night I had the pleasure of listening to a proto-type of the new Genesis Inter-connect, which to a large extent removed/fixed my moan about the Senn 580's lacking a little dynamically. They also open the sound stage a little, and delivered lots more depth and "focus" ... , was more than a little surprised ...


----------



## slwiser

java

 Were these the new VD cables? RCA-RCA? VD is selling their Nite cables under the "R" reference at about 30% of regular price, FYI.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_java

 Were these the new VD cables? RCA-RCA? VD is selling their Nite cables under the "R" reference at about 30% of regular price, FYI._

 

No they were not ...


----------



## HiWire

I am also interested in a comparison between the Yamamoto and other tube amps.


----------



## kugino

the only other tube amp i've owned is the mapletree ear+ HD. while that was a few years ago, the thing i remember about the ear+ is its synergy with grados, especially high-end grados like the rs1 and hf-1. i really liked the hf-1/ear+ combo with its huge bass (almost too big for me).

 the yamamoto pairs very differently with the hf-1. i did not like the combination. the yamamoto is a very midrange-boosting amp. the hf-1 does not need this boost. with the yamamoto the hf-1 wasn't as balanced as it was with the ear+. on the other hand, the k701 was brilliant with the yamamoto because the yamamoto gave it some midrange warmth, something i find lacking in other k701/amp setups. my .02.


----------



## slwiser

Mini Meet Impressions - SGHeadphones

 The equipment list:

 1. Yamamoto HA-02
 2. MAD Ear+ HD
 3. MAD Ear+ HD2
 4. PS Audio GCHA
 5. Rudistor RPX-33
 6. CEC TL51X (apparently the bel canto dac3 was used, note post #3)
 7. 2 x RS-1 (low / high serial number)
 8. MS-Pro
 9. PS-1
 10. W5000
 11. HD600 with Equinox cable
 12. Ultrasone Edition 9
 13. AKG K701


----------



## minivan

i was about to list that link but u beat me to it, slwiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 the owner of the yamamoto in that link , lirvy, had also ordered a zana duex recently. looking forward to hear his impression on the zana duex vs yamamoto.


----------



## HiWire

Thanks! If the Yamamoto has a colored sound (particularly the mid-range), it's probably not for me - my system is mainly neutral and I'm not sure if it would match. It's beautifully designed and finished, though. I'd definitely consider this amp if I could afford to experiment with the tube sound.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mini Meet Impressions - SGHeadphones_

 

This link confirms my thought that the Yammy is sensitive to inter-connects, but it is also very sensitive to power quality ... , a power regenerating plant is seriously under consideration here, the PS Audio P300 of my friend has, who also has a Yammy, makes a very big difference, with the added bonus, that the Yammy sounds great all the time, and not just when the power is good ...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... the Yammy sounds great all the time, and not just when the power is good ..._

 

I think so and the reason why I have a second unit coming.


----------



## Nik

Hi to all Yamamoto lovers... can I add my name to yours?

 Between all the cans I have and I used with the Yammy, the very best (IMO) is the incredible ... ???

 I have tested the Gs1000, stock cabled and equinox cabled, the W5000, the K701, the JVC DX1000, the Denon D5000, the K1000 on the rear outputs, but none of these are the very best for me.

 As you know the perfect impedence match for the Yamamoto is 40 ohm (like the W1000), there is another cans with 40 ohm, what is this?


----------



## slwiser

My Ultrasone Edition 9 has a fairly constant impedance of about 40 ohms. Is that not interesting! This is based on the Careless web site measurements.

 But you would probably say that it was the HP2.


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Slwiser* 
_Quote:
 Originally Posted by *java* 

 
.... the Yammy sounds great all the time, and not just when the power is good ...

 I think so and the reason why I have a second unit coming.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Well, well, well . . . Sounds like a double Merry Christmas to you! I'm not one prone to jealousy but this might just push me over the edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Seriously though, good for you and hope you enjoy Yammy #2 as much as the 1st.

 Cheers and Happy New Year,
 Garry


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nik* 
_Hi to all Yamamoto lovers... can I add my name to yours?

 Between all the cans I have and I used with the Yammy, the very best (IMO) is the incredible ... ???_

 

Hi Nik,

 By all means . . . the more the merrier.

 That said, I guess I'll be the one to break it to you - before you can be an official Yamamotian, you'll need to hold up your Yammy, face towards Ono-City, Hyogo, Japan (where the factory is located), and bow 3X and then your "in" . . . it's that simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Re: optimum headphones for the Yammy, my pick is either of the ATHs. However, as with every choice, it comes down to personal taste.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think so and the reason why I have a second unit coming.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Yammy sounds a wee bit "flat" when the primary sub-station transformers start humming 12 m down, from where my Yammy is, no doudt about it ... , then it does not sound it's best ... , sorry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi to all Yamamoto lovers... can I add my name to yours?

 As you know the perfect impedence match for the Yamamoto is 40 ohm (like the W1000), there is another cans with 40 ohm, what is this?_

 

You are making this very difficult for me ... , I want another pair of phones, and preferably not W1000's, not that they sound bad, but the UE9's are just too expensive, and I am not sure I'd be happy with them either, but something somewhere in between maybe, ... , I just don't know what .... <sigh>


----------



## Nik

I find the Grado HP2 perfect on the Yammy... 

 I'll try others amps and I'll tell you what happend... I whant the very best for my HP2 !!!

 Best to all the Yamamoto fans club and happy new year !!!
 Nik


----------



## GarryH

Nik,

 Just re-read your signature. My goodness man . . . K1Ks, Airtight, and all that lovely glass - lovely kit. You may move straigtht to head of the class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 I guess that speaks quite well of the Yammy if it can pry you away from that rig!

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi to all Yamamoto lovers... can I add my name to yours?

 Between all the cans I have and I used with the Yammy, the very best (IMO) is the incredible ... ???

 I have tested the Gs1000, stock cabled and equinox cabled, the W5000, the K701, the JVC DX1000, the Denon D5000, the K1000 on the rear outputs, but none of these are the very best for me.

 As you know the perfect impedence match for the Yamamoto is 40 ohm (like the W1000), there is another cans with 40 ohm, what is this?_

 

Welcome aboard Nik, you've had an extensive journey through your various amps and phones.
 I was having a lazy Sunday morning listen with the Yamamoto today,swapping headphones around and still rate the W1000 best with my system. The W5000s do some things better but the W1000s just seem more musical, suck me into the recording and always have me listening to the music rather then the sound which is what it should be about.

 Of course in the end the listening experience is so personal that it's very difficult to justify ranking one combo above any other but that will never stop
 us all asking and trying.


----------



## minivan

i had been experiencing constant hum on the left channel lately on the yama. i happened to have isotropyl alcochol swab lying around, the one they use it to wipe your skin before the injection in the hospital. after i used it to clean the pin of the tube, all hum gone, and the sound seem to be a bit clearer too. the whole process only took a few minutes,, i had read about people having hum on their amp, and changing tube and power cord,etc. may be it's worth while to clean the pin of the tube first? well it is for my case.


----------



## Superpredator

I finally have a W11JPN on the way. Soon my Yamamoto is going to get a little ménage à quatre going with the W100, W2002 and the new girl. I'll post the results if I'm not feeling too lazy or too exhausted from the lustathon.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally have a W11JPN on the way. Soon my Yamamoto is going to get a little ménage à quatre going with the W100, W2002 and the new girl. I'll post the results if I'm not feeling too lazy or too exhausted from the lustathon._

 

nice! i've been looking at the last few w11jpn that have been for sale...i'm interested in how they sound with the yammy. i'm quite fond of the yammy/w100 mix...probably not as much as the w5000/yammy pair, but still very good.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had been experiencing constant hum on the left channel lately on the yama. i happened to have isotropyl alcochol swab lying around, the one they use it to wipe your skin before the injection in the hospital. after i used it to clean the pin of the tube, all hum gone, and the sound seem to be a bit clearer too. the whole process only took a few minutes,, i had read about people having hum on their amp, and changing tube and power cord,etc. may be it's worth while to clean the pin of the tube first? well it is for my case._

 

After working my way through my stash of tubes looking for a silent pair I finally tried cleaning the pins with alcohol and a (new) toothbrush. With the last pair I had been experiencing intermittent hum in the left channel that would typically go away when I powered down and powered back up again. None of the tubes I tried were really silent. Cleaning the pins has dramatically reduced the noise (I can pause a track with volume set very high and I get SILENCE instead of faint noise) and thus far eliminated all hum/buzz. I'm going to clean some tubes I marked unusable to see if I can reproduce these results.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice! i've been looking at the last few w11jpn that have been for sale...i'm interested in how they sound with the yammy. i'm quite fond of the yammy/w100 mix...probably not as much as the w5000/yammy pair, but still very good._

 

I passed on a W11JPN a year or so ago because I had just picked up a W5000. Several months later when I was looking for another chance at a W11JPN the W2002 presented itself, and it nudged the W5000 out the door. This feels like coming home, if home was a pair of headphones I didn't buy a year ago.

 The W100 does indeed sound quite awesome with the Yammy. Vast improvement over the M^3.

 I really can't wait to put the JPN and 2002 against each other. I also have a load of loose leaf tea coming from Stash, including Yin Hao Jasmine Green and Milk Scented Kinsen Oolong. Next weekend is going to be fun.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had been experiencing constant hum on the left channel lately on the yama. i happened to have isotropyl alcochol swab lying around, the one they use it to wipe your skin before the injection in the hospital. after i used it to clean the pin of the tube, all hum gone, and the sound seem to be a bit clearer too. the whole process only took a few minutes,, i had read about people having hum on their amp, and changing tube and power cord,etc. may be it's worth while to clean the pin of the tube first? well it is for my case._

 

Thanks for the on-job training experience. I will keep this in mind.

 Pictures please--


----------



## DennyL

For those of you who are painting alcohol onto the tube pins, I just found this:-

6moons industry features: Connections


----------



## slwiser

There are issues with application of dissimilar metals and galvanic corrosion. So what would the application of a silver or gold applicate do to other type metals such as brass except enhance corrosion, right? I can see that we need to do maintenance on our connections since we don't always know the metals involved but adding additional dissimilar metals becomes problematic I think.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are issues with application of dissimilar metals and galvanic corrosion. So what would the application of a silver or gold applicate do to other type metals such as brass except enhance corrosion, right? I can see that we need to do maintenance on our connections since we don't always know the metals involved but adding additional dissimilar metals becomes problematic I think._

 

Ronfint in this thread (post 806) reports that Walker SST made a 'useful improvement'. Maybe he has some comments about possible galvanic effects.


----------



## ronfint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ronfint in this thread (post 806) reports that Walker SST made a 'useful improvement'. Maybe he has some comments about possible galvanic effects._

 

I'm smiling as I type this. I have no idea what a "galvanic effect" is. (I'm a mathematician, not an engineer.) I've used SST for many years, and it has always seemed to give an improvement wherever it was applied. However, I'm not a young man, and my hearing isn't what it once was; so you should take what I say with a grain of salt. Nonetheless, I'll keep using SST. (One jar lasts a lifetime. Say something nice, and I'll leave you the remaining SST in my will.)


----------



## slwiser

"galvanic effect" is when to dissimilar metals are in contact. A current is set up between them and that current causes corrosion due to one metal losing electrons to the other. 

 I just ordered a Deoxit kit from Craig to take care of my system.


----------



## wower

My question is, isn't isotropyl alcochol the first and easiest solution in cleaning connacts before one moves up to fancier products? I'm sure they work great but between my budget and conveinence I rather just use something that is widely available and safe.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had been experiencing constant hum on the left channel lately on the yama. i happened to have isotropyl alcochol swab lying around, the one they use it to wipe your skin before the injection in the hospital. after i used it to clean the pin of the tube, all hum gone, and the sound seem to be a bit clearer too. the whole process only took a few minutes,, i had read about people having hum on their amp, and changing tube and power cord,etc. may be it's worth while to clean the pin of the tube first? well it is for my case._

 


 Head of the class for this one minivan.
 Having nothing better to do this afternoon I took the tubes from the Yamamoto, cleaned them with some isopropyl alcohol left over from my record cleaning brew, gave them a 2nd clean with some CRC contact cleaner and refitted.
 Presto , first time since I've owned the amp(nearly a year) that I've had absolutely no hum.
 The most sensitive phones have always been the AD2000s and now I can go to full volume with complete silence.
 Am I happy??...


----------



## JML

There have been many posts elsewhere about using Flitz metal polish on all sorts of electrical contacts, followed by a treatment with something like Caig DeOxit or ProGold. It's possible that might be a good idea for tube pins (I don't have any tubed equipment, or I'd try it).


----------



## Capunk

Sorry to ask this, but has anyone here compare this amp to Darkvoice 337? is it in the same league?


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to ask this, but has anyone here compare this amp to Darkvoice 337? is it in the same league?_

 

Having owned a 336i and listened to a 332 briefly at a meet I would say that, whether in the same league or not, the 337 is likely suited to different headphones. The Darkvoice line seems very Sennheiser-centric while the Yamamoto is soul mate to the AT woodie line. I doubt there is a single headphone you could use to accurately and fairly measure them against each other.


----------



## Capunk

From the moment I see the Yamamoto Pic, I already know this is will match well with Audio Technica (esp. W1000 - similar wood color), but I do believe some of yammy's owner pair it with K701, or other headphones. And DV337 is in *nearly* similar price range as HA-02, so I wanted to know, how's both amps performances when they're compared.


----------



## tuatara

Anyone who really wants to have a good go at cleaning tube pins there's an interesting read here
http://www.pearl-hifi.com/06_Lit_Arc...Your_Tubes.pdf


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From the moment I see the Yamamoto Pic, I already know this is will match well with Audio Technica (esp. W1000 - similar wood color), but I do believe some of yammy's owner pair it with K701, or other headphones. And DV337 is in *nearly* similar price range as HA-02, so I wanted to know, how's both amps performances when they're compared._

 

Gotcha. Actually using the K701 might be a good way to conduct a comparison of these two amps since neither is exactly suited to that headphone, IMO. The K701 sounded decent with the Yamamoto as well as the 336i (which I believe is similar in sound to the 337), but for Yamamoto or 337 money I think one could do better (the Cayin HA-1A, for example). Of course, I haven't heard the 337, so this is just a barely educated guess.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotcha. Actually using the K701 might be a good way to conduct a comparison of these two amps since neither is exactly suited to that headphone, IMO. The K701 sounded decent with the Yamamoto as well as the 336i (which I believe is similar in sound to the 337), but for Yamamoto or 337 money I think one could do better (the Cayin HA-1A, for example). Of course, I haven't heard the 337, so this is just a barely educated guess._

 

I wasn't overly impressed with the 701/Yamamoto combo, just seemed a bit dry and sterile for my tastes, although I didn't like the AKG with any of my amps and eventually sold it.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wasn't overly impressed with the 701/Yamamoto combo, just seemed a bit dry and sterile for my tastes, although I didn't like the AKG with any of my amps and eventually sold it._

 

i actually liked the k701/yamamoto pairing as the yamamoto gave the k701 some midrange boost and a bit of warmth as well. i've not heard the k701 with any of the darkvoice amps so can't provide a comparison...but i think i liked the k701 better out of the yamamoto than, say, the GS-1.


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had been experiencing constant hum on the left channel lately on the yama. i happened to have isotropyl alcochol swab lying around, the one they use it to wipe your skin before the injection in the hospital. after i used it to clean the pin of the tube, all hum gone, and the sound seem to be a bit clearer too. the whole process only took a few minutes,, i had read about people having hum on their amp, and changing tube and power cord,etc. may be it's worth while to clean the pin of the tube first? well it is for my case._

 

That is a great tip its somthing that I would never of thought of


----------



## silmaauki

I have loaned this amp from a local dealer for a few days. I am looking for a new amp for my RS-1. So far this amp sounds better than anything I have tried so far - I haven't tried many. I am pleased with this amp, but the hum DOES irritate me too.

 In the first place my MingDa MC66-AE did create a lot of hum when it was turned on and located next to HA-02. Power off did help a little, but still the presence off MingDa (power cord was connected) created some hum. Well, I removed the MingDa totally from the same desk. This helped again a lot, but still some hum existed. I tried to clean the pins of the tubes but it didn't help at all. Let's say that the hum didn't bother me all the time but with some chorus works and classical music it DID bother me. The latest trick I did was removing and reattaching the power plug (turned the phase). Now it sounds like the hum is gone. I am just wondering if it stays away (I couldn't recreate the hum by turning the phase back to "original")

 Another thing that I am not very pleased with this Yamamoto is the balance (of the volume pot).

 Though, the sound is awesome. I don't know if I should buy this or not.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have loaned this amp from a local dealer for a few days. I am looking for a new amp for my RS-1. So far this amp sounds better than anything I have tried so far - I haven't tried many. I am pleased with this amp, but the hum DOES irritate me too.

 Another thing that I am not very pleased with this Yamamoto is the balance (of the volume pot).

 Though, the sound is awesome. I don't know if I should buy this or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i haven't had any hum problems except with the most sensitive of my headphones...but at low volumes there are some channel imbalance issues. they go away once the volume is raised to normal listening levels, but i'd like to see a better pot being used in this amp. granted, it's only there at very low listening levels, but it does bother me a bit that it's there at all.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Another thing that I am not very pleased with this Yamamoto is the balance (of the volume pot).

 Though, the sound is awesome. I don't know if I should buy this or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The volume imbalance can come into play with mine if I tend to overdrive it with to much voltage coming in. Then I don't have enough turn-down ratio from loud to quite music available. I tend to keep my Lavry set around 35 so the voltage is going to be around 1v rms into my Yamamoto. This allows me to turn the Yamamoto up to near noon position for some tracks.


----------



## tuatara

Haven't noticed an imbalance with mine, normally set around 8, never more than 9 oclock.
 Is this more likely to be an issue with pc/i-pod source against cdp or TT?


----------



## silmaauki

My source has been Meridian 506. Normal listening volumes are around 8-9. 

 When pot is turned fully left, the right channel is totally quiet (as it should be) and the right channel is "quite" loud (it shouldn't be). There are some minor balance problems elsewhere as well. Not good at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hum with this unit is strange. Someone else has reported that it comes and goes. This unit performs likewise. Besides quite often touching the unit does either strengten or lower the hum. Sometimes there is no effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though is sounds lovely.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When pot is turned fully left, the right channel is totally quiet (as it should be) and the right channel is "quite" loud (it shouldn't be). There are some minor balance problems elsewhere as well. Not good at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

It sounds like one tube is microphonic. I had a similar problem with the set of tubes that came with the HA-02. I doubt cleaning the pins will help here (though I'm no expert, and I could be wrong).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The hum with this unit is strange. Someone else has reported that it comes and goes. This unit performs likewise. Besides quite often touching the unit does either strengten or lower the hum. Sometimes there is no effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I noted a similar issue with my first microphonic tube (and at least one or two more I tried along the way). If I touched the amp it would create microphonic "pings," occassionally sending it into a tailspin of noisiness. 

 The finickiness is strange, and it is a little obnoxious, but with some tube experimentation (and perhaps pin cleaning) you should be able to eliminate the hum altogether.


----------



## soundfreq

do anyone know the current waiting time for the yamamoto? brian quoted in his email 6-7weeks. is this accurate?


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundfreq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do anyone know the current waiting time for the yamamoto? brian quoted in his email 6-7weeks. is this accurate?_

 

That sounds like a good time to me , remember they are hand made to order
 I had to wait 13 weekswhen I ordered mine as it was ordered when the bulk of orders were put in for the HA-02. Its worth the wait in my opinion


----------



## wower

bah! head-fi ate my post!

 Does anyone have any quick thoughts about the 650/yammy?? I searched the thread but didn't find what I was looking for. *Long story short*: I'm trying to settle my possible upgrade path for the next year and a half. I started a  thread in the headphone forum which got me thinking of staying fully dynamic. The only possible improvement in my ad2000/yammy pairing is in the horn section and massed strings, maybe a bit more sound stage for large-scale orchestral works. (Eventually I'll go balanced so the 650 still makes sense in the long run.) Does anyone have anything to share on the 650/yammy pairing? Does it have enough power?


----------



## GarryH

Wower,

 IMO, the Senns is not the best pairing withe that Yammy. I believe to get the best out of the 650s, a bit extra oomphh is in order. For my tastes the sound signature of the Yammy is best suited towards a higher sensitivity can. For reference, my 701s were a bit better, but it still seemed that I wasn't getting the best out of both.

 That said, perhaps going balanced might very well sound different as it seems clear from a lot of users that going balanced with the Senns does make a noticable change for the better. Hopefully somebody whose has or has listened to this might weigh in.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 IMO, the Senns is not the best pairing withe that Yammy. I believe to get the best out of the 650s, a bit extra oomphh is in order. For my tastes the sound signature of the Yammy is best suited towards a higher sensitivity can. For reference, my 701s were a bit better, but it still seemed that I wasn't getting the best out of both.

 That said, perhaps going balanced might very well sound different as it seems clear from a lot of users that going balanced with the Senns does make a noticable change for the better. Hopefully somebody whose has or has listened to this might weigh in._

 

I agree with you on this, to a degree, I listen exclusively to Senn's my 580's, and loaner pairs of 600's and 650's, and why I say, to a degree, is that in my experience, the Yamamoto is very sensitive of the source/interconnect combination, and just changing the interconnect a little affects how the Yamamoto performs. Also a pair of W1000's I returned to their owner yesterday ... , think I should buy myself a pair later in the year ... , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The interconnect I use is hand made by a friend of mine and is very good, PM Afrikane for his opinion on these interconnects.

 If my friend drops/adds one turn/braid in 100mm, in the original recipe, for the interconnect, it is audible on the Yamamoto/Senn combination.

 The Senn's tend to lack a little in the dynamics arena, and they fare better or worse in this area first with any changes to the interconnect ... , tho what they gain in one area, they tend to loose in another, and no interconnect I have listened too custom, or bought, brings the dynamic ability of the Senns up to the standard of the W1000's ... , but the W1000's lack a little in body/soul that the Senn's have, and I have yet to hear a headphone that fills the middle ground .... , between these two phones ... using the Yamamoto amp ...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Also a pair of W1000's I returned to their owner yesterday ... , think I should buy myself a pair later in the year ... , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ..._

 


 Dont fight the force Java, you know you need those ATs with the Yamamoto


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tuatara* 
_Quote:
 Originally Posted by *java* 

 
Also a pair of W1000's I returned to their owner yesterday ... , think I should buy myself a pair later in the year ... , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...


 Dont fight the force Java, you know you need those ATs with the Yamamoto



_

 

Mr. Coffee,

 Tuatara's right - start off the New Year right and order yourself the W1Ks. My bet is that you'll be quite happy you did.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## wower

When listening to Rock with the W1000/yammy combo, is there a lot of whomp and weight on the kick drums or is this just something the yammy is a bit light on? It could also be that my source and connects just aren't up to the task for various reasons. Need lots of dynamic swing. I was noticing this on Radiohead's latest and Interpol's Turn the Bright Lights On. I've heard it better and I'm such a PRAT hound I was just wondering.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont fight the force Java, you know you need those ATs with the Yamamoto



_

 

Yeah, if for no other reason, they are the "reference" every one uses to measure anything to do with the Yamamoto ... <sigh>

 Also, I want a closed headphone for use with my "Audio Alchemy Headphone Amplifier v.1.0", and the W1000's work well with that amp ... <even bigger sigh> way better than the Senn 580's do ...

 So whether I think the W1000's lack somewhat in body/soul, they do make a very, good argument for themselves in other areas ... , including the above ...

 I just wonder if I'd not maybe be better off getting the open ATH AD2000's, but then they are open, ....

 My Yamamoto and CD player/Turntable, just got a dedicated power line this morning ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mr. Coffee,

 Tuatara's right - start off the New Year right and order yourself the W1Ks. My bet is that you'll be quite happy you did.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

He is making life down right difficult, he is ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And,

 You aren't helping much either ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When listening to Rock with the W1000/yammy combo, is there a lot of whomp and weight on the kick drums or is this just something the Yammy is a bit light on? It could also be that my source and connects just aren't up to the task for various reasons. Need lots of dynamic swing. I was noticing this on Radiohead's latest and Interpol's Turn the Bright Lights On. I've heard it better and I'm such a PRAT hound I was just wondering._

 

The bass is there, and it does go deep, but it does not beat you over the head either, and it is mostly with dynamic Rock that the Yammy shines at the expense of the Senn 580's ... , and for that matter the other Senns as well ...

 I feel that the Bass of both the W1000's and the Senn's (580, 600, 650) including the W5000's, is not lacking in either 'phone just a little different, but very good, in that it integrates well with midrange/treble, i.e. the sound from treble to mid to bass forms a very good balanced sound stage, and if it is PRAT you want with the Yamamoto, then the W1000's are the phones to give it too you, even taking the W5000's into account ... , despite my feeling they lack a little fullness/body/soul in their presentation of the music.

 The W5000's trade a little of the PRAT factor (dynamics) for a little more body/soul in the music ...

 As I said to tautara, and Garry, despite the perceived deficiencies here, they make a very good argument for themselves, and I'll probably be placing an order with Audio Cubes, come 1st of May ... , nothing untoward happening ...


----------



## java

This is one of the best "upgrades" I have ever made.


----------



## kugino

i just did a listening session trying to iron out the differences between the pico/w5000 vs. pico/yamamoto/w5000. while the pico/yamamoto sounds great, the yamamoto adds some midrange warmth and boost that's still preferable on vocal and acoustic guitar-heavy tracks. 

 anyway, i might still be selling my yamamoto soon to help finance a balanced amp (along with my AT headphones...)

 but for now, here are some pics i took today:


----------



## wower

I like the second one. How you got the knob and writing in the same DOF. The composition is quite nice too. However, I would of darkened the top half of the image to bring more focus on the in focus area, so to speak. I did a quick and dirty example above. In PS I used a layer in multiply mode and gradient brush.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyway, i might still be selling my yamamoto soon to help finance a balanced amp (along with my AT headphones...)_

 

Selling the Yamamoto will become one of your "regrets" in life ...


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 I like the second one. How you got the knob and writing in the same DOF. The composition is quite nice too. However, I would of darkened the top half of the image to bring more focus on the in focus area, so to speak. I did a quick and dirty example above. In PS I used a layer in multiply mode and gradient brush._

 

thanks for the tip...i wasn't worried about the details of the pics as much as i just wanted to show what i was listening to today...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Selling the Yamamoto will become one of your "regrets" in life ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i keep thinking that. but i have a balanced opus DAC being built right now and want a balanced amp to go along with it...and i can't justify keeping more than a couple of home amps and headphones so the yamamoto and the AT headphones will probably go.


----------



## wower

If you sell your yammy gear we'll miss your company in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your post got me thinking, what music do you listen to on the yammy kugino? I'm still kind of leary that balance sources offer a huge different because some of the biggest players in hi-fi offer RCA only pre-amp sections, however, I woudn't pass up going balanced. But I digress, going with balanced headphones is clearly the best upgrade path in this hobby. However, I am so smitten with the performance of the yammy on some genres I couldn't sell it now. However, for rock or techno or larges-scale classical, I think there are better amps out there. I'm just wondering what your thoughts are and wanted to say: YOU WILL REGRET IT!


----------



## GarryH

Kugino,

 Put me down with Java & Wower re: missing the Yammy. Nevertheless, you'll always be thought of as a fellow Yamamotian in good standing around here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Here, here about your input on this thread, as always, it's very informative and dead on IMO . . . And I won't be suprised that, when you've come to your senses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you'll repurchase one.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you sell your yammy gear we'll miss your company in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your post got me thinking, what music do you listen to on the yammy kugino? I'm still kind of leary that balance sources offer a huge different because some of the biggest players in hi-fi offer RCA only pre-amp sections, however, I woudn't pass up going balanced. But I digress, going with balanced headphones is clearly the best upgrade path in this hobby. However, I am so smitten with the performance of the yammy on some genres I couldn't sell it now. However, for rock or techno or larges-scale classical, I think there are better amps out there. I'm just wondering what your thoughts are and wanted to say: YOU WILL REGRET IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kugino,

 Put me down with Java & Wower re: missing the Yammy. Nevertheless, you'll always be thought of as a fellow Yamamotian in good standing around here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Here, here about your input on this thread, as always, it's very informative and dead on IMO . . . And I won't be suprised that, when you've come to your senses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you'll repurchase one.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

yamamotian. that's a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i do like the yamamoto...a lot. don't get me wrong. and, if i could justify holding on to it, i would...especially because i think it's the most beautiful amp i've ever owned. and i'm not positive yet that i'll actually let it go...it's just one of those things i've been thinking about. i think one of the strengths of the yamamoto is how it pairs with various AT headphones...but as much as i think they're beautiful and sound pretty good, i'm not a huge fan of their sound. i like them for their soundstage and detail, but i have the k1000, which is even better in those areas.

 i'm thinking about going back to the rs1, which i've always loved...and this time doing it balanced. but who knows...i'm not set on anything yet...just thinking out loud. if and when the day comes to sell the yammy...a sad day that will be (but perhaps a good day for someone else, no?)


----------



## kugino

after a lot of thought and consideration about my listening habits, needs, etc., i've decided to sell my AT cans as well as my yamamoto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 before i put up the FS thread i thought i'd give people reading this thread a chance to contact me first if they're interested in acquiring one very quickly. so, PM me and i will give you my asking price...which is the same i'll post on a FS thread if no one responds in the next day. NO offers, please, as i do have a number in mind. thanks...


----------



## lousyreeds1

Hi all,

 I love my Yammie, but it honestly doesn't seem to be getting along very well with my W1000s. The sound is detailed, but it seems veiled, especially in the midrange. I'm looking for something substantially more immediate, with much more midrange presence. Any suggestions? I'm thinking RS-1 (my SR60s actually have an advantage over the W1000), but I'd love some other suggestions. The open backed Grados aren't optimal for my situation. I can spend as much as $600 or so used.

 Thanks!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 I love my Yammie, but it honestly doesn't seem to be getting along very well with my W1000s. The sound is detailed, but it seems veiled, especially in the midrange. I'm looking for something substantially more immediate, with much more midrange presence. Any suggestions? I'm thinking RS-1 (my SR60s actually have an advantage over the W1000), but I'd love some other suggestions. The open backed Grados aren't optimal for my situation. I can spend as much as $600 or so used.

 Thanks!_

 

Can you add a dedicated line for your yammy, makes a extereme improvement ...


----------



## lousyreeds1

Java, thanks, that's not an option I'm afraid. I'm using good power equipment, though. I guess it's possible that the cause of this is something other than the headphones, but I'm skeptical. Any headphone recommendations? Do you think I'm one the right track with a high end Grado?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java, thanks, that's not an option I'm afraid. I'm using good power equipment, though. I guess it's possible that the cause of this is something other than the headphones, but I'm skeptical. Any headphone recommendations? Do you think I'm one the right track with a high end Grado?_

 

Haven't heard any of the Grado's, but I am partial to my HD 580's despite having HD 600's and HD650's for awhile, I like the W1000's despite my feeling that they lack a bit of "body" in their sound presentation, must listen to the W1000's again, after getting the dedicated power line ...

 What are you using as source, and what are you using as an interconnect, as the Yammy will bring to the fore any weakness'es in those components, and you could end up blaming the headphones for problems elsewhere ... , and then it wouldn't matter which headphones you have, you would not be happy ... 

 It is not that the Yammy is "critical" of what is "'feeding" it, but it is exceedingly revealing of what source/interconnect is being used ... , as source ... , I find the Yammy to be essentially a neutral component, i.e. it influences the sound very little in it's own right. Not to forget, that the quality of power being fed it is also of consequence ...

 So I am skeptical, that the W1000's are wholly to blame for you perception of their sound, paired to the Yammy, and I have heard them on my own and a friends Yammy, and the sound is very good from both using W1000's.

 If your source is good, your interconnect is good, I'd try changing the valves on the Yammy, as a last resort ... , well I'd take the Yammy and W1000's to some one who has better sources than yourself, and possibly a wider selection of interconnects and try it there.

 It is of course also possible that you have a "dud" pair of W1000's, not impossible, but I regard that as being unlikely, possible someone "abused" them heavily and damaged them?

 That is all I can think of ... , other than by-passing your normal power source ... ,for your source component and the Yammy ... 

 Hoping you come right ...


----------



## lousyreeds1

My sources are a Nottingham Horizon turntable through a Bellari phono stage, and an iMod. It's possible than neither one of these, particularly the iMod, is quite in the same league as the Yamamoto, but I don't think they're drastically overmatched. My interconnects are Audiopath silver. I think I'm going to try some Grados and see what happens, but it's possible that I'm underestimating the importance of interconnects in all of this. I would just hate to get stuck on that merry-go-round.

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My sources are a Nottingham Horizon turntable through a Bellari phono stage, and an iMod. It's possible than neither one of these, particularly the iMod, is quite in the same league as the Yamamoto, but I don't think they're drastically overmatched. My interconnects are Audiopath silver. I think I'm going to try some Grados and see what happens, but it's possible that I'm underestimating the importance of interconnects in all of this. I would just hate to get stuck on that merry-go-round.

 Thanks for your help._

 

Not familiar with any of your equipment, but try and find out what are the strengths/ weakness of each item, and how they are know to interact with other items in the chain. It is not nice being on the merry-go-round, but if you can listen to some Grado's without having to buy them, by all means grab the chance. My feeling however is that something else is not quite up to scratch, elsewhere in the chain. It is also possible that you don't like the W1000 sound, I know one or two of those as well ...

 With so many unkowns, it is very difficult to make any meaningful judgements ...

 Hope you find the sound you are looking for ... with the Yammy


----------



## tuatara

IMO alot of the perceived faults with phones or amps are in reality source problems. Depending on what cartridge you're using with the Nottingham the phono stage could be improved upon.
 With the I-Mod the files(ie mp3, lossless etc) will have a big influence on the final sq.

 Having used my RS1s quite alot with the Yamamoto plus stock and modified GS1000 I feel the AT phones are a better bet.
 I'm an RS1 fan boy but they don't get that lovely large, multi dimensional head stage that the ATs have with the Yammy although if you mainly listen to solo or small combo music that's not so much of an issue.

 You may find a midrange more to your liking with either of the other 2 current top ATs, the AD2000 or W5000.
 With my sources both sound a little more forward not just in the mids but right across the range than the W1000s. However I find the latter to have a bigger sound stage and to to me sound warmer in the mids which you could see as being more veiled.

 If you're a Grado fan then I don't feel you'd be disappointed with an RS1/Yamamoto combo but I don't think its the right amp for the GS1000.

 AS Java has said in earlier posts you may need to examine other links in the audio chain before condemning the W1000s . Good luck.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lousyreeds1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I think I'm going to try some Grados and see what happens, but it's possible that I'm underestimating the importance of interconnects in all of this. I would just hate to get stuck on that merry-go-round._

 

You are already on the Merry Go Round, the problem is getting you off with as little damage to your wallet, as possible, and leaving you with total audio satisfaction and gratification ...

 My feeling is that the Yamamoto and W1000's should get you there, bar the nit picking ... , as I mentioned before, and tautara says much the same in support, I feel/fear, you are hearing the limits/lack of ability in your source components ...

 Best of luck ...


----------



## lousyreeds1

Wise words from you both. The iMod is playing only lossless files. The cartridge on the Nottingham is a Grado Sonata, and I find the sound from the TT to be significantly better than that from the iMod. I suppose it's possible that I've just maxed out the sound from the iMod, though perhaps a change of interconnect is in order. I should be receiving a pair of RS-1 in the next few days. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## wower

I just wanted to come back and add a frowny-face about people putting in dedicated lines for their yammy. Sure all good audio equpiment deserves such treatment but I'm so far off from this being an option it makes me sad. What hobby have I choosen...?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I just wanted to come back and add a frowny-face about people putting in dedicated lines for their yammy. Sure all good audio equpiment deserves such treatment but I'm so far off from this being an option it makes me sad. What hobby have I choosen...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well the electricians where here putting in a few much needed circuits and outlets, to stop the kids building pyramids with double adapters, and I for once thought of myself, and told them that while they where busy, they could just as well add a dedicated line for my Hi-Fi ....


----------



## JimP

OK I chickened out last year, but I may be scrounging up some funds to purchase an HA-02 for a secondary system with W5000/RS1 (fear of tubes have been allayed with my Almarro for K1000; also besides sound and build quality, I like the fact that HA-02 has limited or no tube rolling ability!).

 I need to get a 220v version, so I checked the Yamamoto web site which instructs to fax in order. But it gives a Yamamoto direct number and also a Takeda Machinery number for export? Which one do you send in the order to, presumably the exporter in Tokyo?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK I chickened out last year, but I may be scrounging up some funds to purchase an HA-02 for a secondary system with W5000/RS1 (fear of tubes have been allayed with my Almarro for K1000; also besides sound and build quality, I like the fact that HA-02 has limited or no tube rolling ability!).

 I need to get a 220v version, so I checked the Yamamoto web site which instructs to fax in order. But it gives a Yamamoto direct number and also a Takeda Machinery number for export? Which one do you send in the order to, presumably the exporter in Tokyo?_

 

We ordered ours direct from Mr Yamamoto, and he specifically asked us what voltage version we required i.e. the 220 volt version, I believe Tadeka Machinery act as export agents for Yamamoto, could be wrong about that, and they might also sell Yamamoto products ...

 The long wait is definitely worth it ....


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK I chickened out last year, but I may be scrounging up some funds to purchase an HA-02 for a secondary system with W5000/RS1 (fear of tubes have been allayed with my Almarro for K1000; also besides sound and build quality, I like the fact that HA-02 has limited or no tube rolling ability!).

 I need to get a 220v version, so I checked the Yamamoto web site which instructs to fax in order. But it gives a Yamamoto direct number and also a Takeda Machinery number for export? Which one do you send in the order to, presumably the exporter in Tokyo?_

 


 It's a bit confusing. I just used the e-mail link at the bottom of his home page
shige-y@mh1.117.ne.jp initially to enquire if the amp was available in 240V and went from there. Mr Yamamoto's replies were prompt but keep it simple as his english and or translation is not 100%.
 At that stage it was possible to purchase direct using either bank card or Paypal but be aware that there is a fee charged for either service, 3% for Paypal and 7% for bankcard. Takeda machine may be his dealer or exporter but didn't take bankcard.

 Going by some of the comments on this thread you could now be directed to a suitable importer if Yamamoto has one in your country, ie States and Australia, not sure how the rest of the world stacks up.

 Well worth the effort and any wait involved.


----------



## GarryH

JimP,

 Ditto to Tuatara'a comments - the link he noted worked for me. Payment was via wire transfer with me eating the associated fees.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 BTW - Did you really think you could sneak a change of avatar past me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????????????


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a bit confusing. I just used the e-mail link at the bottom of his home page
shige-y@mh1.117.ne.jp initially to enquire if the amp was available in 240V and went from there. Mr Yamamoto's replies were prompt but keep it simple as his english and or translation is not 100%.
 At that stage it was possible to purchase direct using either bank card or Paypal but be aware that there is a fee charged for either service, 3% for Paypal and 7% for bankcard. Takeda machine may be his dealer or exporter but didn't take bankcard.

 Going by some of the comments on this thread you could now be directed to a suitable importer if Yamamoto has one in your country, ie States and Australia, not sure how the rest of the world stacks up.

 Well worth the effort and any wait involved._

 

That is how we did it as well, paid by bankcard ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_JimP,

 BTW - Did you really think you could sneak a change of avatar past me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????????????_

 

Who?


----------



## GarryH

Java,

 Not you mate . . . ahhhh - methinks you didn't get a load of Jim's new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You can check it out here . . . http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/alm...3/#post3712523

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## JimP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW - Did you really think you could sneak a change of avatar past me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???_

 

I honestly don't know what you're talking about...that's my HK ID photo.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Java,

 Not you mate . . . ahhhh - methinks you didn't get a load of Jim's new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You can check it out here . . . http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/alm...3/#post3712523_

 

Hmmm, that Almarro gear is nice, those M0A speakers tickle my fancy ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I honestly don't know what you're talking about...that's my HK ID photo._

 

HK ID photo ...


----------



## wower

Okay, here is a question about tube life. I know the WB408s have a long life but here was the situation I was in Sunday. Turned it on, let the yammy warm up and had a listening session. I promised someone to be at house for the after and left for two hours. Came back for another listening session before heading out for a run, another two hours. Then in the evening I wanted to listening while I wrote. 

 What would you recommend? Can I keep the unit on all day? Is that better than turning if on and off serveral times a day? I know I can just keep my source on but what about the yammy? I want to balance tube life with keeping the tubes warmed up and at optimal SQ.


----------



## minivan

buy a few more pair of 408 tube,then u can turn the yamma on however long u want. those tubes are very cheap, bought myself a few pair for about $5 per tube,search ebay.


----------



## wower

friggn Japan. They want $14 per tube!!! I can't complain really, I love it here. Anyways, how many did you pick up at once. I was thinking 4 would be enough for a couple of years?


----------



## tuatara

If I'm going to be using the amp several times over say a 24hour period I just leave it on rather than running through too many on/off cycles.
 The tubes are cheap and from memory Mr Yamamoto mentions something like a 7 to 10 year life span for the tubes in the instruction sheet that comes with the amps.
 At that rate I figure the 6pr I have will more than see me out.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I'm going to be using the amp several times over say a 24hour period I just leave it on rather than running through too many on/off cycles.
 The tubes are cheap and from memory Mr Yamamoto mentions something like a 7 to 10 year life span for the tubes in the instruction sheet that comes with the amps.
 At that rate I figure the 6pr I have will more than see me out._

 

That's good advice. thanks tuat..


----------



## JimP

OK after months of debating, finally got an HA-02 in the house. Quite the looker - belongs in some kind of museum! I'll have more time with it over the weekend, but for now, I'm with Java, sounds good with HD580. Disappointed with the RS-1, sounds thin and no bottom end. Anyway these are quick impressions and I have a touch of cold, so I'm looking forward to longer term listen. Fortunately AT's are readily available in HK so, my cold permitting, may hunt for a W1000 tomorrow.


----------



## JimP

...like it even better on HD650, still no-go with RS-1. Not a good idea to run it sitting on top of CD player! -- low level hum, which goes away now that ha-02 is placed away from CD player. Anyone do a direct comparison between HD650/HD580 vs W1000 off the ha-02? yes, I scrolled through entire thread, but I don't recall seeing direct Senn vs AT.


----------



## whaleyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...like it even better on HD650, still no-go with RS-1. Not a good idea to run it sitting on top of CD player! -- low level hum, which goes away now that ha-02 is placed away from CD player. Anyone do a direct comparison between HD650/HD580 vs W1000 off the ha-02? yes, I scrolled through entire thread, but I don't recall seeing direct Senn vs AT._

 

I am waiting for my Yamamoto amp right now. 

 As soon as it arrives I'll be using both my nicely seasoned pair of HD650s (long time favorite) and my W1000s with it. The W1000s are new to me, I am listening to them while waiting on the amp to break them in and to become more familiar with their sound.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...like it even better on HD650, still no-go with RS-1. Not a good idea to run it sitting on top of CD player! -- low level hum, which goes away now that ha-02 is placed away from CD player. Anyone do a direct comparison between HD650/HD580 vs W1000 off the ha-02? yes, I scrolled through entire thread, but I don't recall seeing direct Senn vs AT._

 

I have been listening to my 580's for close on 14-15 years ... , I enjoy them greatly, not mad about the 600's, the 650's are better than the 580's, but not enough to make me go out and buy a pair, maybe later when finances are more fluid ...

 Senns might have a little smaller "sound stage", and more "body" i.e. a richer, fuller sound than the AT's, and are not quiet as dynamic.

 The AT's have possibly a bigger, but a little "leaner" sound, and are more dynamic than the Senn's.

 Overall the Senn's win, and not by a big margin either, I'll probably still buy myself a pair of AT phones, the AT's are good, very good, but preference for the Senn's just wins out ... , by a hair, how the cookie crumbles here 

 The W1000's are very good, but lack a little "body", despite which I enjoyed them greatly, tho I have a marginal preference for the W5000's.

 Not had RS1's to listen too ...


----------



## minivan

congratulation jimp on your new toy, the yamamoto has the speaker output, i wonder how it sound if u use that to drive the headphone in balanced mode? i compared the w1000 and w5000 extensively on my yamamoto and decided to sell the w1000. they share very similar sound signature, except the w5000 has better soundstage, better bass, sound more refined to my ear.


----------



## wfranklin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK after months of debating, finally got an HA-02 in the house. Quite the looker - belongs in some kind of museum! I'll have more time with it over the weekend, but for now, I'm with Java, sounds good with HD580. Disappointed with the RS-1, sounds thin and no bottom end. Anyway these are quick impressions and I have a touch of cold, so I'm looking forward to longer term listen. Fortunately AT's are readily available in HK so, my cold permitting, may hunt for a W1000 tomorrow.



_

 

It certainly is a beauty! I debated whether to get one; thought I didn't want to spend that much on an amp (was waffling about a Zana Deux), but now have a WA6 on hand and a MAD HD200 on order. Maybe I'll pick up one of these for purpose of comparison? Please post your observations once you have time to break in your new amp.


----------



## JimP

java: thanks for impressions - sounds like I may not like W1000 (but still curious to try). For now, I'm Team Yammy/Senn.

 minivan: As my Senns are terminated 4-pin XLR and I have a k1000 speaker adaptor, so I did try this. Not bad, but the Senns seem to respond better straight up single-ended (I use a 4-pin XLR to 1/4" adaptor). This will be longer term mission to find a set of cans that sound great out of the speaker taps (it seems hit or miss, I stumbled upon Senns out of an old Bryston integrated amp speaker taps, and results are phenomenal).

 bfranklin: wow, you have lots of good amps on order, and I don't have direct experience with them to offer any advice. For me, the HA-02 fits my need for one single-ended, tube amp at a price point that works for me (that you don't tube roll this amp is a huge plus for me).


----------



## JimP

OK much better results on RS-1 today, by reversing bowls...nice -- pure mids, no sizzling top-end, still light on bass, unbelievable detail (too cheap to spring for real flat pads, but if this combo has legs, then I will try real flats) [don't mean to open the pandora's box on various pad options for RS-1 -- there are a gazillion threads on this elsewhere, so I suggest this thread not digress there!]


----------



## GarryH

Jim,

 Congrats on your new Yammy . . . looks lovely. " . . . belongs in a museum" - very well put.

 Good that you got it away from the (rather tasty) 840C. BTW - how do the two sound together? I can imagine with the detail coming out of the Cambridge paired with the Yammy's sweet sound you must be in mid-range nirvana.

 Do your self a favour - go grab some of those Vitamin C horsepills that Watsons sells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to buck you up against that cold and pick up the AT's asap - you won't be sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## JimP

let's see, I found kingsound in mongkok advertising new W1000 for hk$2580 (~us$330). OK, found some loose change in the wife's purse (can't take too much or she'll notice), forget the vitamin C so that's some more money, baby's looking a bit chubby these days so we could probably cut back on baby food (and why's it have to be this high-end organic stuff?), and weather is still kind of cool in hong kong so I could walk to work next week (hope it doesn't rain). There we go, enough money to buy the W1000s -- that was easy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Will venture out to mongkok this afternoon (stick the box under my shirt when sneaking back into the house...what?! I didn't buy anything!)


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minivan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_congratulation jimp on your new toy, the yamamoto has the speaker output, i wonder how it sound if u use that to drive the headphone in balanced mode? i compared the w1000 and w5000 extensively on my yamamoto and decided to sell the w1000. they share very similar sound signature, except the w5000 has better soundstage, better bass, sound more refined to my ear._

 

The consequence of those improvements, is that the W5000's loose some of the dynamics, that make the W1000 standout when compared to the 580's - nothing for nothing, and bugger all for free ... <sigh>

 makes life interesting and punishes the wallet ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK after months of debating, finally got an HA-02 in the house. Quite the looker - belongs in some kind of museum! I'll have more time with it over the weekend, but for now, I'm with Java, sounds good with HD580. Disappointed with the RS-1, sounds thin and no bottom end. Anyway these are quick impressions and I have a touch of cold, so I'm looking forward to longer term listen. Fortunately AT's are readily available in HK so, my cold permitting, may hunt for a W1000 tomorrow.



_

 

Forgot to ask earlier, what are those "thingies" lying on top of the Yammy by the valves?


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am waiting for my Yamamoto amp right now. 

 As soon as it arrives I'll be using both my nicely seasoned pair of HD650s (long time favorite) and my W1000s with it. The W1000s are new to me, I am listening to them while waiting on the amp to break them in and to become more familiar with their sound._

 

A nice combination of 'phones I think, may you enjoy both, especially with a Yammy on the way ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_java: thanks for impressions - sounds like I may not like W1000 (but still curious to try). For now, I'm Team Yammy/Senn.
_

 

You should like the W1000's, if you have a wide and varied music taste like myself, you will find certain music you prefer on the W1000's, and music where it does not really make much difference, i.e. you enjoy listening to it with both 'phones, and the rest (majority) you listen to with the 580's, about how it goes here ... , both are worth keeping if you have them, each has it's place ...


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* 
_ let's see, I found kingsound in mongkok advertising new W1000 for hk$2580 (~us$330). OK, found some loose change in the wife's purse (can't take too much or she'll notice), forget the vitamin C so that's some more money, baby's looking a bit chubby these days so we could probably cut back on baby food (and why's it have to be this high-end organic stuff?), and weather is still kind of cool in hong kong so I could walk to work next week (hope it doesn't rain). There we go, enough money to buy the W1000s -- that was easy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

Funny stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* 
_ Will venture out to mongkok this afternoon (stick the box under my shirt when sneaking back into the house...what?! I didn't buy anything!)_

 

Now that's the spirit - good to see you've got your proirities straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. One last thing - no worries if the Missus does gets wind of your new 1K's . . . IME it is much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Now here's a little tidbit that all Yammophiles might not be aware of . . . did it ever strike you as a strange coincidence that the Yammy and ATH 1Ks look like so much alike??? Well, well, well - guess whom fabricates the wooden cups on the 1Ks . . . yes, mates none other than Yamamoto San himself. Check it out here: 6moons.com - industry features: Yamamoto


----------



## JimP

OK mission accomplished for today (man, HK MTR (subway) is crowded but super-efficient). W1000s sound promising, maybe not the last word on resolution/detail - I'm going to have to spend a lot more time with these -- signing off to do some extended listening:





 Java, those "thingies" -- the seller was kind enough to include them in the sale. It's well documented (but obviously never highlighted) that WE408As randomly burst. This thing may not prevent the explosion itself, but keeps the shards from scattering, like into my retina.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can read more about this phenomenon here: Herbie's Audio Lab: Tube Dampers


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* 
_ . . . mission accomplished for today . . ._

 

Looks sweet mate - just hope Barney the Almarro doesn't get too jealous. Looking forward to your observations.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The consequence of those improvements, is that the W5000's loose some of the dynamics, that make the W1000 standout when compared to the 580's - nothing for nothing, and bugger all for free ... <sigh>

 makes life interesting and punishes the wallet ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I still prefer the W1000 to the W5000 with the Yamamoto, but then sometimes I feel the AD2000 is better, or maybe the RS1s...bloody confusing but I'm happy that at least I have a choice.
 Sometimes I envy those who can be so adamant that item A is better than item B.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 PS - Now here's a little tidbit that all Yammophiles might not be aware of . . . did it ever strike you as a strange coincidence that the Yammy and ATH 1Ks look like so much alike??? Well, well, well - guess whom fabricates the wooden cups on the 1Ks . . . yes, mates none other than Yamamoto San himself. Check it out here: 6moons.com - industry features: Yamamoto_

 

Saw that as well ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK mission accomplished for today (man, HK MTR (subway) is crowded but super-efficient). W1000s sound promising, maybe not the last word on resolution/detail - I'm going to have to spend a lot more time with these -- signing off to do some extended listening:



_

 

You will enjoy them, they look fantastic ...

  Quote:


 Java, those "thingies" -- the seller was kind enough to include them in the sale. It's well documented (but obviously never highlighted) that WE408As randomly burst. This thing may not prevent the explosion itself, but keeps the shards from scattering, like into my retina.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can read more about this phenomenon here: Herbie's Audio Lab: Tube Dampers 
 

Ah! ... , look real neat they do, not heard about tubes burst, had one or two that went thermally unstable and "melted", but the dampers I have seen in other configurations, and they might be good for sound ... must try those some time ..


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks sweet mate - just hope Barney the Almarro doesn't get too jealous. Looking forward to your observations.

 Cheers,
 Garry_

 

Seconded ... , could quite easily get jealous ...


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still prefer the W1000 to the W5000 with the Yamamoto, but then sometimes I feel the AD2000 is better, or maybe the RS1s...bloody confusing but I'm happy that at least I have a choice.
 Sometimes I envy those who can be so adamant that item A is better than item B._

 

You are indeed fortunate to have that choice, wouldn't mind hearing RS1's or the AD2000's sometime ...

 Now that I have a dedicated power line for my Yamamoto, I want to loan the W1000's again to hear what changes that will make with them ...


----------



## wower

Exploding tubes!??! I sent payment on 6 WE408As on yesterday!! That's like a decades worth if I survive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had my yammy on for most of the day now and the rig is warmed up. I never thought I'd be a _mid-range_ and _transparency junkie_; always thought of myself as a *bass head*; but it sounds _wonderful_!


----------



## JimP

uh...guys, the exploding tubes - that was a joke (or are you guys pulling my leg in reverse?). I'm new to tubes - Almarro and Ha-02 are my only tube experience and both are recent acquisitions. I had no idea what these dampers were (still don't know if they do anything). If you follow the company web site to the testimonials, looks like people use them on wires/interconnects as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to order a big one and put it on my CD remote...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh...guys, the exploding tubes - that was a joke (or are you guys pulling my leg in reverse?). I'm new to tubes - Almarro and Ha-02 are my only tube experience and both are recent acquisitions. I had no idea what these dampers were (still don't know if they do anything). If you follow the company web site to the testimonials, looks like people use them on wires/interconnects as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to order a big one and put it on my CD remote..._

 

You are going to have to do at least a minor comparison of the sound out of both your tube amps. I hope so anyway.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but then sometimes I feel the AD2000 is better_

 

I thought I would expand on this if the senior member doesn't mind as I think I'm the only one to use the AD2000 exclusively with the yammy. Well everyone knows I love the AD2000/yammy pairing for it transparency, high end sparkle and mid range perfection, these comments are only helpful if I also point out the combos weakness:

 Bass slam for rock music could be stronger; though it should be said for classical music it's about perfect. For example, on Bach Cello suites, the phrasing is perfect, The freq response is not all wobbly like on lesser systems. There is a coherence on bass to mid to high runs that is very alluring and musically accurate. Also, the leading egde dynamics could be better (to my ears), but its a tough call because once the note is played, the texture and tone is spot on. ..sigh... Some one needs to invent the perfect amp..


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh...guys, the exploding tubes - that was a joke (or are you guys pulling my leg in reverse?)._

 






 See this is how internet rumours get started. The next thing you know Obama was seen wearing a ballroom gown.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Some one needs to invent the perfect amp.._

 

You already have the perfect amp, what we need is perfect headphones ...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh...guys, the exploding tubes - that was a joke (or are you guys pulling my leg in reverse?). I'm new to tubes - Almarro and Ha-02 are my only tube experience and both are recent acquisitions. I had no idea what these dampers were (still don't know if they do anything). If you follow the company web site to the testimonials, looks like people use them on wires/interconnects as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to order a big one and put it on my CD remote..._

 

Here I was getting ready to build a steel box to cover the Yammy to protect me from exploding valves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Re the tube dampers..I have some on my Mapletree pre amp and tubed ps but cant say that I've noticed any difference but then I'm resigned to the fact that my ears are cloth rather than golden.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought I would expand on this if the senior member doesn't mind as I think I'm the only one to use the AD2000 exclusively with the yammy. Well everyone knows I love the AD2000/yammy pairing for it transparency, high end sparkle and mid range perfection, these comments are only helpful if I also point out the combos weakness:

 Bass slam for rock music could be stronger; .._

 

Cant disagree with those comments,especially the high end sparkle where they have a clarity that leaves the W1000 behind. The mid range also has a better seperation than the woodies although sometimes I find them a little lean but this is very depenant of the source or rather the music.
 I've been using the AD2000s alot with the Opera lately and find that a pretty good combo most of the time .


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cant disagree with those comments,especially the high end sparkle where they have a clarity that leaves the W1000 behind. The mid range also has a better seperation than the woodies although sometimes I find them a little lean but this is very depenant of the source or rather the music.
 I've been using the AD2000s alot with the Opera lately and find that a pretty good combo most of the time ._

 

Hmm. I wasn't that impressed with the AD2000s with the aria but the Opera is probably I different beast. I haven't been keeping up with Meier's headamp line but I suppose he has started voicing them differently. I don't find my combo "lean" but I don't have anything to compare it too. _Musicality_ is the one word that comes to mind with my rig. I continue to wonder if my non-audiophile friends can pick up on the PRAT and its ability to start and stop notes where thay are suppose to, unlike consumer systems that just sort of hang them there. I keep thinking other people should experience this quality.


----------



## Lee Brindley

I wish i hadnt sold my Yamamoto - one of those legendary bad decisions!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lee Brindley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish i hadn't sold my Yamamoto - one of those legendary bad decisions!_

 

Sympathies ...

 BUT ...

 You can always buy another, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND ...

 You are going wait all over again ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But ...

 That's part of the BAD KARMA of selling your Yamamoto ...


----------



## Lee Brindley

Are there any plans to revise or update this or is it staying the same for the forseeable?
 As for bad kharma - i have very low WAF full stop. Nothing to do with hifi - more me!
 Lee


----------



## wower

I don't think there are any plans to update the HA-02. I think Shige-san honestly just likes to building the things rather than always chasing the latest designs, which is a never ending battle. He really likes the SET format (all his gear is SET) and has a real vision about his work.


----------



## wower

WAF=Wife Appreciation Factor??

 This ones new to me. I've seen it used in two threads in the last hour, I should learn what it means.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think there are any plans to update the HA-02. I think Shige-san honestly just likes to building the things rather than always chasing the latest designs, which is a never ending battle. He really likes the SET format (all his gear is SET) and has a real vision about his work._

 

I know when I go from my Lavry headamp to the Yamamoto HA-02 that they is something special going on and the Lavry headamp is not bad. My Yamamoto HA-02 is also better than my Berning micro-ZOTL with a great set of tubes. BTW, isn't the Yamamoto HA-02 technically a SEP instead of a SET?


----------



## wower

Oh. It could be. I will have to defer to someone with more EE experience that can read circuits. I'm just going off his website and numerous reviews all which use the term, SET.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh. It could be. I will have to defer to someone with more EE experience that can read circuits. I'm just going off his website and numerous reviews all which use the term, SET._

 

The WE408a is a pentode tube but it could be wired as a triode which would make it a SET so it could be called a SET depending how it is wired. The main reason I think it is wired for pentode operation is the output power is the standard pentode power response from the specification for the WE408a tube not a lower power which would result if wired as a triode.


----------



## Lee Brindley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WAF=Wife Appreciation Factor??

 This ones new to me. I've seen it used in two threads in the last hour, I should learn what it means._

 


 I always thought it meant wife acceptance factor - but you could make your own version up...when i c my wife's latest shoe purchase i think What Awful Footwear - so it applies both ways, or when the boot is on the other foot - to coin another English expression!


----------



## wower

Finding a quite point in my day and day dreaming slwiser I think you're right; I am getting all the literature I've read about Yamamoto gear mixed up because I'm not a EE. SET, SEP, etc, the gist of it is Shige-san is still a wizard with TC designs; that's what I meant to say in the first place and should have typed that but... well... I'm human. *shrugg* 

 @lee
 wife acceptance factor へへへ　分かった！


----------



## silmaauki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not a good idea to run it sitting on top of CD player! -- low level hum, which goes away now that ha-02 is placed away from CD player._

 

This might be the explanation for my experiences.


----------



## Lee Brindley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@lee
 wife acceptance factor へへへ　分かった！_

 

Rule no 2 in all hifi purchases!


----------



## wower

Why; look what showed up at my house last week.




 It's the six WE408As I ordered from ELFL in Saitama-ken! They were more expensive than in NA but once you factor in international shipping it was about the same. I was going to get four but then worried about getting a defective tube and thought better of it. Six should last me a very long time while I maximize my system around the HA-02. I'm probably only upgrade my yammy once I have recabled my AD2000s, which could be years at this pace.




 Speaking of setting the yammy on the of a CDP. I'm guilty of that transgression too. In Japanese houses space is always a factor, especially because I rent and one day this stuff will have to get home.


----------



## canyon_john

ooops, Continue down...


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarryH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Funny stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













 Now that's the spirit - good to see you've got your proirities straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. One last thing - no worries if the Missus does gets wind of your new 1K's . . . IME it is much easier to ask for forgiveness than permission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Cheers,
 Garry

 PS - Now here's a little tidbit that all Yammophiles might not be aware of . . . did it ever strike you as a strange coincidence that the Yammy and ATH 1Ks look like so much alike??? Well, well, well - guess whom fabricates the wooden cups on the 1Ks . . . yes, mates none other than Yamamoto San himself. Check it out here: 6moons.com - industry features: Yamamoto_

 

Hi, I'm new here but I just ordered a Yammamoto and thought I would research other accessories. The US distributor told me all about the special relationship Yammy and AT have. Besides just making the wood cups for AT he voiced the HA-02 with/for those cans (the 1000's). Just FYI. Anyways, back to reading this long forum!


----------



## wfranklin

Thanks for that info, Canyon John! I've been eyeing both the HA-02 (as a third amp) and the DX1000 (as a third set of cans). Can't have too many (at least until the wife finds out!).


----------



## fdhfdy

Amazing


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazing_

 

Other than an Yamamoto HA-02, what is so amazing.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Other than an Yamamoto HA-02, what is so amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

He reached 50 posts with that one.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He reached 50 posts with that one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wondered about that ... , but thought I'd ask anyhow ...


----------



## wower

I have a question about vibration and tubes: I live in a Japanese house and naturally the living space is very small. I do push-ups weight's etc. in the same room as my yammy. Though my unit is up off the floor and normally off when I workout, it isn't always. (Sometimes I leave on if I will be using it again later to cut down on the powerup cycles.) I know not to move the unit drasitically when its on and don't think my present set up is a problem; I would just feel better seeking a second opinion. Am I damging the tubes/unit in anyway with this set up?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question about vibration and tubes: I live in a Japanese house and naturally the living space is very small. I do push-ups weight's etc. in the same room as my yammy. Though my unit is up off the floor and normally off when I workout, it isn't always. (Sometimes I leave on if I will be using it again later to cut down on the powerup cycles.) I know not to move the unit drasitically when its on and don't think my present set up is a problem; I would just feel better seeking a second opinion. Am I damging the tubes/unit in anyway with this set up?_

 

If you stop and think all the scenarios that tubes and tubed gear went through during WWII for instance(radio packs, tanks,ships,aircraft etc) and kept working I dont think your doing exercises nearby is going to cause any problems.
 How about all the valve radios that have functioned for years in workshops,garages,engineering works, covered in dust , grime and cobwebs,surviving vibration,heat and cold.

 I have a large floor standing valve radio in our lounge dating from the mid 30s that still goes strong despite my children bouncing off it for years, my wife attacking it with the vacuum cleaner etc.

 I dont think you have a thing to worry about except enjoying that Yamamoto goodness.


----------



## wower

Much obliged tuatara.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you stop and think all the scenarios that tubes and tubed gear went through during WWII for instance(radio packs, tanks,ships,aircraft etc) and kept working I dont think your doing exercises nearby is going to cause any problems.
 How about all the valve radios that have functioned for years in workshops,garages,engineering works, covered in dust , grime and cobwebs,surviving vibration,heat and cold.

 I have a large floor standing valve radio in our lounge dating from the mid 30s that still goes strong despite my children bouncing off it for years, my wife attacking it with the vacuum cleaner etc.

 I dont think you have a thing to worry about except enjoying that Yamamoto goodness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Seconded, but if you still worry, put some "sorbothane" feet under your Yammy's feet, ... , tho I doudt they'll be required ... , up to you and your "paranoia"


----------



## tarobyte

Just for anyone considering ordering this amp now. I ordered mine 3/10 and it's to be delivered to me tomorrow 4/10. I am in Tokyo but still Yamamoto-san maybe is having more bandwidth these days. Very much looking forward to hearing this amp with W1000 (arrived 2 weeks ago) and GS1000 (also to arrive tomorrow!). Really though I'd better stop this rampage


----------



## Fing

I had to wait 3 months for mine so a 1 month turn around is very nice!

 I find my HA-02 to be very robustly built and it holds the tubes very firmly. Thumps or knocks transmitted through the floor shouldn't damage it unless the unit is being lifted into the air by the force of your work-out.

 As mentioned previously. the only problem I have with my unit is that it doesn't like being near anything magnetic (it picks up EMI very easily) and getting a quiet pair of 408A tubes is absolutely key or it will hum. I went through quite a few tubes trying to achieve this....

 I think these are features of its non-feedback circuit design. The benefit is that it is very transparent and dynamic once you solve these issues and the effort trying to trouble-shoot these issues and getting good source/interconnect/powercord (well, filtered powercord) will reap more benefits than a less transparent amplifier.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ "sorbothane" feet_

 

The air quotes looked suspicious so decided to google it. It exists. I will never doubt java again. (How many times have I said that in this thread.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tarobyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just for anyone considering ordering this amp now. I ordered mine 3/10 and it's to be delivered to me tomorrow 4/10. I am in Tokyo but still Yamamoto-san maybe is having more bandwidth these days._

 

Welcome to the Yammy club!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What ICs are you using? I'm itching to upgrade into another Japanese IC because the prices on rakuten.co.jp are quite good. Nanotec? Furutech? Arcolink?

 and thanks for the order/delivery info. Its very helpful to the thread.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tarobyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just for anyone considering ordering this amp now. I ordered mine 3/10 and it's to be delivered to me tomorrow 4/10. I am in Tokyo but still Yamamoto-san maybe is having more bandwidth these days. Very much looking forward to hearing this amp with W1000 (arrived 2 weeks ago) and GS1000 (also to arrive tomorrow!). Really though I'd better stop this rampage
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

 Congratulations on your new Yamamoto HA-02, enjoy it.

 If you want to try a reasonably priced non-stock power cord try our the new ones from IeGO. I have one on one of mine and I think it works very well. I have the silver coated plug IeGO cord which was even more than the base model but base one having the same cable should work well also.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Anybody who is in the market, I am regretfully selling my Yammy here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...e-drop-313763/


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tarobyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just for anyone considering ordering this amp now. I ordered mine 3/10 and it's to be delivered to me tomorrow 4/10. I am in Tokyo but still Yamamoto-san maybe is having more bandwidth these days. Very much looking forward to hearing this amp with W1000 (arrived 2 weeks ago) and GS1000 (also to arrive tomorrow!). Really though I'd better stop this rampage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do let us know how the W1000's and the GS1000's compare on the Yammy!


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The air quotes looked suspicious so decided to google it. It exists. I will never doubt java again. (How many times have I said that in this thread.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorbothane is a softish very funny almost jelly like substance, just not as soft, and is rather tough, but acts as a very good "damping" layer, just feels weird to handle it tho, i.e. to me it just feels "funny" ...


----------



## gjkphd

well now I'm officially becoming antsy, I ordered a yammy from the US distributor, I was told a 6 week wait, it's been 6 1/2 weeks, hopefully next week. I want it built right, not built quick so I'm not complaining, just hoping it comes soon as there's a W5000 waiting for it to make beautiful music together


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well now I'm officially becoming antsy, I ordered a yammy from the US distributor, I was told a 6 week wait, it's been 6 1/2 weeks, hopefully next week. I want it built right, not built quick so I'm not complaining, just hoping it comes soon as there's a W5000 waiting for it to make beautiful music together_

 

No fear Brian will take care of you. It took 12 weeks for my first one. Yes, sweet music awaits you with your combination.


----------



## canyon_john

*Anyone try these HIFi-Tuning fuses with the HA-02 yet?*


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No fear Brian will take care of you. It took 12 weeks for my first one. Yes, sweet music awaits you with your combination._

 

I ordered mine 4 weeks ago.....argh its getting tough!


----------



## wower

1000th post in this thread and I will use it to say "Cheers" to my Yammy!!!

 oooOOOooo.. and it's also my 800th post...


----------



## whaleyboy

Mine was ordered about 7 weeks ago and I am semi-patiently waiting. I decided to use the W1000s with it to start so I have been breaking them in over the last month and a half or so. 

 I plan to lay in a supply of replacement tubes and it seems that there are several options. One is "cryogenically" treated tubes - are they worth the premium? I ask because I am a tube novice and I don't know if I should just buy the $5 used tubes or the $20 cryo treated new guys. 

 Good luck other waiters


----------



## tarobyte

Thanks for the warm welcome and all the insights. Still fairly inexperienced with headphones but would like to contribute.

 IC-wise I just picked up a mid-range Kimber mini to RCA (bought retail so could only allow myself the short copper@12,500yen) but am actually pleased with the transparency. It was an impulse buy to scratch my audio itch while waiting for delivery of the Yamamoto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rakuten does have some great deals but the waiting is sometimes tough. I also check ’†ŒÃƒI[ƒfƒBƒI”Ì”„E”ƒŽæ‚ÌƒtƒWƒ„ƒG[ƒrƒbƒN ƒfƒWƒ^ƒ‹ƒXƒ^ƒCƒ‹ƒVƒ‡ƒbƒv pretty often as there's a variety of interesting gear going through there.

 The implementation of the wood on the HA-02 is a typical example of Japanese perfectionism. I am pretty confident that Yamamoto-san gets an understated little grin upon finishing every one of these enclosures that make the grade. Impressed at the sound out of the box but not confident yet to make any judgements as I've got too many new parts in the mix.

 The W1000 have jumped into a different league - tighter bass, impressive soundstage from a closed phone, good separation, and articulate highs - enjoying the comination alot.
 The GS1000 I don't have any point of reference, and as I bought them used I don't know if they are burned in sufficiently yet or not - all that aside despite the mixed reviews I've seen I am liking what I am hearing so far. Was expecting a harsher sound out of the box.

 Right now I am wishing I had more ears


----------



## wower

I was really unhappy with an Ipod as source for the yammy though I fully admit I wasn't using anything better than 224k/s ACC. The treble was grainy as sin!!! I see you are using a far better encoding though and will surely get better results. Certainly poeple in the portable source and computer as source forums don't lement the quality or musicality of ipods or lossless files so don't perceive my comments as negative. What can I say? CD is my media. Just a friendly heads up if you are finding the highs grainy. Yikes on the kimber cable!! Kimber is really over-priced in Japan. Make sure you take a look at Japanese cables because they are well priced. But, wanting a mini-RCA might have left you with few options as I have never seen that format by a Japanese cable manufacture. And now with that cord you are set for life.


----------



## tarobyte

slwiser I haven't experienced any hum with mine yet though it seems there may be SQ improvements possible that I don't yet have experience with - I am interested to hear your experience with the 3rd party powercord.

 wower sadly you are 100% right. Kimber is definitely overpriced here - I use the mini>RCA just from the PC to the Yamamoto, but am still searching for a good USB DAC solution - the x-meridian with BB opamp is doing ok for now (maybe taking some edge off the GSK?) but I suspect much more can be pulled from these huge files. Have a Pico on order but kind of doubt it will be the end all. 

 Java - Still to early to tell between W1000 and GS1000. The AT synergy is obvious from the start but the Grado seems to be gaining ground daily as the burn in continues. The GS is starting to sound like a good pairing with the Yammy's well-controlled bass/treble extremes

 Opinions seem polarized about this phone but I do find I'm spending more and more time enjoying the Grado-Yammy combo...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tarobyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slwiser I haven't experienced any hum with mine yet though it seems there may be SQ improvements possible that I don't yet have experience with - I am interested to hear your experience with the 3rd party powercord._

 

My IeGO power cord seem to make a bigger difference to me than higher end ICs. The sound seem to take on a bit of an extra dimension to me once the new IeGO went in to the mix.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tarobyte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Java - Still to early to tell between W1000 and GS1000. The AT synergy is obvious from the start but the Grado seems to be gaining ground daily as the burn in continues. The GS is starting to sound like a good pairing with the Yammy's well-controlled bass/treble extremes

 Opinions seem polarized about this phone but I do find I'm spending more and more time enjoying the Grado-Yammy combo...
_

 

Listen awhile longer, as you say, opinion on the GS1000's is very polarized, and this is why I specifically asked you opinion, when you are ready...

 Many thanks,

 About to start making myself some custom power cables ...


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine was ordered about 7 weeks ago and I am semi-patiently waiting. I decided to use the W1000s with it to start so I have been breaking them in over the last month and a half or so. 

 I plan to lay in a supply of replacement tubes and it seems that there are several options. One is "cryogenically" treated tubes - are they worth the premium? I ask because I am a tube novice and I don't know if I should just buy the $5 used tubes or the $20 cryo treated new guys. 

 Good luck other waiters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hi, I think cryo'ed matched pairs would be worth the few extra. What is your source for cryoed toobs? Tube world did not offer cryo I think, maybe I missed something. Like you I have been burning in my W1000's while away at work for at least 200 hrs now. Am I done?

 My yamy is due any day now!


----------



## whaleyboy

The source for the cryo'ed tubes was indeed Tubeworld. I have not purchased any tubes, yet, but I have talked via email with them and the cryo'ed tubes came up. I can't remember if they are listed on the web page or not.

 My amp is also supposed to arrive soon - this week was forecast. Good luck!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The source for the cryo'ed tubes was indeed Tubeworld. I have not purchased any tubes, yet, but I have talked via email with them and the cryo'ed tubes came up. I can't remember if they are listed on the web page or not.

 My amp is also supposed to arrive soon - this week was forecast. Good luck!_

 

Exactly how did you order the cryo'ed tubes? I am interested for mine.


----------



## gjkphd

Tube World has NOS Northern Electric cryo'ed 408A's. Not sure of the price per per.

 Hey, Whaleyboy my amp is supposed to ship this week as well. let's see who gets one first!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tube World has NOS Northern Electric cryo'ed 408A's. Not sure of the price per per._

 

Thanks, I finally found the reference to the cryo'ed tubes. I ordered three pair, all they had on their listing.


----------



## canyon_john

Hey SLWISER, Let us know if you can tel the differance between cryo'd and non-cryo'd. Has your new PC broken in more? Happy with it?

 Thanks. Hopeing my Yammy comes by the 5th of May for b-day!


----------



## wower

heheh mine came just before my birthday too.. Shige-san aims to please!!


----------



## gjkphd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I finally found the reference to the cryo'ed tubes. I ordered three pair, all they had on their listing._

 

You didn't save any for the rest of us


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I finally found the reference to the cryo'ed tubes. I ordered three pair, all they had on their listing._

 

Yea SLWISER! Sell us some! they last 10,000+ hrs I think. Just kidding...Tube world will have more cryo'ed by JUNE they say


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You didn't save any for the rest of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea SLWISER! Sell us some! they last 10,000+ hrs I think. Just kidding...Tube world will have more cryo'ed by JUNE they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I do have two Yamamoto HA-02s to feed.


----------



## gjkphd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I do have two Yamamoto HA-02s for feed._

 

ok, last I checked 2 times 2 was 4, not 6.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok, last I checked 2 times 2 was 4, not 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is "to feed" and you know you need backups.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I finally found the reference to the cryo'ed tubes. I ordered three pair, all they had on their listing._

 

So you got the Northern Electric 408a's not the Western. Do you know if there is a significant sonic signature differance between the two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks...


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you got the Northern Electric 408a's not the Western. Do you know if there is a significant sonic signature differance between the two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks..._

 

I already have extra WE tubes and some GE tubes now I will have NE tubes that are cryo'ed. I really have not notice any difference between the regular WE and GE tubes. The thing that made me think that something got better is the IeGO PC that I place on one of the Yamamoto's. This made me think it open up even more of the SEP sound that is possible. Once I put the tubes in the one with the IeGO cable I will also put in a cryo'ed hi-fi fuse and see what happens.

 I had one tube that seem to get a little microphonic on me and the replacement is better. I also am using to Deoxit Gold on the plugs.


----------



## gjkphd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you got the Northern Electric 408a's not the Western. Do you know if there is a significant sonic signature differance between the two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks..._

 

Brendon of Tube World says they sound the same. BTW, there was one pair left after Slwiser practically cleaned out the entire supply. but I bought it


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brendon of Tube World says they sound the same. BTW, there was one pair left after Slwiser practically cleaned out the entire supply. but I bought it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Arrghh...He said he was out at noon. Guess I should not have specified WE's, unless all the inquiries got him motivated to look deeper! Guess I will wait till June...


----------



## slwiser

I got an email today saying mine ship tomorrow.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got an email today saying mine ship tomorrow._

 

Thats good service...and thaks for your response, I look forward to hearing your upgrade reviews!


----------



## Frihed89

Here's what I want to know:
 1. Is the hum a widely-experienced problem?
 2. If you own a MAD headphone amp (Ear + HD whatever) and the Yamamto, which do you prefer? Or how are they different?


----------



## Kalidor

Hi, I'm looking for ONE SINGLE amp to drive my K340 and Grado HP2.

 2 very different headphones. Will the Yammy be a good match for any of the 2?? I know its good for low impedence phones so does that staightaway rule it out for the K340??


----------



## wower

Frig lost my post!!!!!!!!!!

 @Frihed89
 1) There is a slight hum whos origins are debated in this thread. The final conclusion though is that as soon as you play music, even at the lowest levels, there is no way one will ever hear it. 
 2)Taut has both and if you send him a PM with specific questions I'm sure he will give you all the info one could ever want.

 @Kalidor
 The yammy is mostly known for driving ATs extremely well but from this thread it can't be denied that people have found happiness pairing other headphones with the yammy. If its the case with those phones, no one can see but your own ears. I'm sure someone here has tried the combinations and will pipe up.


----------



## slwiser

The Yammy is know to me as driving the Ultrasone Edition 9 extremely well as well as my ALO-780J.


----------



## Fing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Frihed89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's what I want to know:
 1. Is the hum a widely-experienced problem?
 2. If you own a MAD headphone amp (Ear + HD whatever) and the Yamamto, which do you prefer? Or how are they different?_

 

I seem to recall that the hum isn't manifest on all headphones - just some like the AKG 701 & W5000 (I think). Of course the Sony R10 / Qualia have it too, but then that's more or less expected.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kalidor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I'm looking for ONE SINGLE amp to drive my K340 and Grado HP2.

 2 very different headphones. Will the Yammy be a good match for any of the 2?? I know its good for low impedence phones so does that staightaway rule it out for the K340??_

 

I'd look into a SinglePower Extreme (Platinum if you can stretch to it). It has a lot of welly and can handle low and high impedence headphones without much trouble.


----------



## Pianoman

I have AKG 701's and Senns HD600's...How do you think these would work with the Yammy?


----------



## gjkphd

I got my cryo'ed tubes from tubeworld, that was fast. Now if I just had the amp.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my cryo'ed tubes from tubeworld, that was fast. Now if I just had the amp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mine has yet to show up....maybe Monday.


----------



## canyon_john

Man, I am bummed. Eight weeks and not a word on my yammy. They promised it by the 5th but the distributor will not respond to mine (nor my wife's) inquires for the past two weeks. Anyone else having problems? Service was great when I was ordering!


----------



## wower

Generally the US distributer has been pretty good. I think he even made an appearance in this thread. Venus hifi? 8 weeks isn't too long yet. Don't worry until 12 weeks. However, no communication is strange. It bugs me (to heck!) that as we move into the 21st there are still business that haven't taken the clue to make email use widespread in their organizations. It's just so easy and connvience for a customer wanting a quick update. I feel your pain. Keep us posted!


----------



## slwiser

Twelve weeks for me with my first one. I think their build cycle is about 12 weeks to go through all their product orders.


----------



## gjkphd

I'm approaching the 11 week mark myself. I was told that the amp was to ship last week but I have no amp yet. Here's the good news. I was able to listen to one at the Can Jam. I have to say I was really happy with the sound through my AT W5000. I played Baba O'Relly from Who's next, the CD happened to be there. At the beginning of that song I could here each individual note like I'd never heard it before. Aren't those the experiences we seek in this hobby? Well maybe it'll show up tomorrow. BTW, Brian responded yesterday pretty promptly when I e mailed him to tell him I haven't received it yet. I don't know how good HIS communicitation is with Yamamoto though


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm approaching the 11 week mark myself. I was told that the amp was to ship last week but I have no amp yet. Here's the good news. I was able to listen to one at the Can Jam. I have to say I was really happy with the sound through my AT W5000. I played Baba O'Relly from Who's next, the CD happened to be there. At the beginning of that song I could here each individual note like I'd never heard it before. Aren't those the experiences we seek in this hobby? Well maybe it'll show up tomorrow. BTW, Brian responded yesterday pretty promptly when I e mailed him to tell him I haven't received it yet. I don't know how good HIS communicitation is with Yamamoto though_

 

You will get it I am sure if it has shipped. For some reason mine took a while to get from Japan to Richmond, Va. when it shipped. More time than an item from Price Japan did for sure.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm approaching the 11 week mark myself. I was told that the amp was to ship last week but I have no amp yet. Here's the good news. I was able to listen to one at the Can Jam. I have to say I was really happy with the sound through my AT W5000. I played Baba O'Relly from Who's next, the CD happened to be there. At the beginning of that song I could here each individual note like I'd never heard it before. Aren't those the experiences we seek in this hobby? Well maybe it'll show up tomorrow. BTW, Brian responded yesterday pretty promptly when I e mailed him to tell him I haven't received it yet. I don't know how good HIS communicitation is with Yamamoto though_

 

Yes I was promisd last week to. Something must have happened. Brian must have issues with communicating to Japan. I know the translator program can be problematic. Here are a couple of Brians posts (venushifi) that are very informative. 
 More about the Yamamoto HA-02...
 Hoping to set things straight...
 Anyways, I will hang in there as I am sure it will be worth the wait. And I will shoot off another e-mail to Brian about an ETA. I had asked if matched tubs was important, but got not reply...but he did address it in the post linked above.

 Keep Groovin'


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I was promisd last week to. Something must have happened. Brian must have issues with communicating to Japan. I know the translator program can be problematic. Here are a couple of Brians posts (venushifi) that are very informative. 
 More about the Yamamoto HA-02...
 Hoping to set things straight...
 Anyways, I will hang in there as I am sure it will be worth the wait. And I will shoot off another e-mail to Brian about an ETA. I had asked if matched tubs was important, but got not reply...but he did address it in the post linked above.

 Keep Groovin'_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *venushifi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello again!

 Having skimmed through the last few pages in this thread, I wanted to offer some additional bits of information about the HA-02:

 1) Although Western Electric tubes are often considered to be "exotic," don't be worried about the Yamamoto's use of the WE 408A - this tube is not only widely available (a vendor recently offered to sell me 3000+ NOS WE 408As!), but it remains extremely affordable (typically less than US$10 a pop), and is very robust (expect several years of tube life, assuming that you use the amp a couple of hours every day).

 2) Also, it is not necessary to get hand-matched pairs of 408A tubes for the HA-02 to sound its best. That being said, though, I would recommend against using pairs of tubes of obviously different vintages (for instance, a NOS tube with a heavily used tube).

 3) Yamamoto Sound Craft does run all of its amps and preamps for many hours before shipping them out. But these units still benefit from additional burn-in time, and will continue to sound better and better during the first two to three months of continuous use.

 4) The CD and Aux inputs of the HA-02 have the same input sensitivity.

 5) The speaker taps on the back of the HA-02 are meant more for background listening than for serious listening. Mr. Yamamoto recognized that many audiophiles use headphone amps in office or bedroom systems, and that these users might sometimes appreciate being able to use a unit like the HA-02 for background music using a pair of reasonably-efficient monitors. The sound you'll get in such applications is extremely good, but the HA-02 was not designed to drive full-range, high-efficiency speakers for critical listening at normal volume levels.

 I'd also like to add a couple of additional comments regarding HA-02 orders. First off, Yamamoto Sound Craft is very grateful to everyone for putting up with the extremely long wait period for HA-02 orders. The demand for this headphone amp was underestimated. But given the current popularity of the HA-02, Yamamoto has decided to reorganize its production line, and we expect that the ETA for new HA-02 orders will be closer to four weeks by the end of the summer.

 Secondly, if you are considering placing an order for a Yamamoto from a non-domestic retailer, you should inquire about their warranty policy. Many of us have made arrangements with the factory for service plans to domestic customers. For example, I have a factory-authorized warranty plan for North American customers who order the Yamamoto headphone amp through me, but this plan would not be available to a domestic customer who ordered their HA-02 from a vendor in, say, Hong Kong.

 All my best,
 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
Venus Hi-Fi -- For the Love of Music!
 517-881-7753_

 

Guess you can't copy links so here is one...


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *venushifi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear everyone,

 Well, this is my first post at Head-Fi, and while I would have preferred to begin my correspondence here in more lighthearted manner, I would like to start by trying to defuse some recently-posted concerns about ordering the Yamamoto HA-02 headphone amp.

 As many of you know, my name is Brian, and I am the owner of Venus Hi-Fi, the North American retailer for Yamamoto Sound Craft. I have been importing this product line from Japan for well over three years now, and have felt privileged to be able to do so. And I have always prided myself on the quality of my customer support.

 However, the past several weeks have been a very difficult period for me. Without going into detail, let me just say that I have been dealing with some family issues that have demanded my constant attention. And I am sorry to say that these issues have made me much less accessible than usual, which is why some of you have had to wait so long to hear back from me regarding the status of your Yamamoto orders. Again, my apologies for this!

 Because the HA-02 is hand-built in small production runs, and because the worldwide demand for this amp continues to surpass the supply, it has been difficult for us (Yamamoto and Venus Hi-Fi) to provide exact lead times for orders, although we do try our best. Nevertheless, my lack of prompt responses during the past couple of months has obviously caused more than a little grief for some folks. Therefore, let it be known that everyone who has ordered a Yamamoto HA-02 between January 1st and now will be receiving some Yamamoto audio bases free of charge next month (June). Please consider this my way of saying "sorry" if you've tried contacting me recently and had to wait longer than expected to get a reply.

 Oh, and one more thing: If you were sent a bill by U.S. Customs for your HA-02 and wound up paying a bit more for the amp than expected, please send me the customs invoice so that I can reimburse you. The U.S. retail price of the HA-02 includes the customs fees that I normally pay, but it would seem that a couple of folks here wound up getting this bill instead of me, and this is a mistake...

 All my best,
 Brian
 Venus Hi-Fi
Venus Hi-Fi -- For the Love of Music!
 517-881-7753_

 


 And this one too!!


----------



## gjkphd

thanks Canyon John for showing those posts from Brian. I see that they are from a year ago. It's like deja vu all over again!


----------



## canyon_john

Yes I noticed that to.


----------



## canyon_john

Hey you all,

 I've searched but found nothing on this in this forum, so I ask you guys that have heard it all with the Yammy. What is the best open headphone with the yammy? ....and I'm keping it in mind that the yammy was voiced for the W1k.

 Thanks!


----------



## gjkphd

Hey, maybe Brian went back to Venus


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey you all,

 I've searched but found nothing on this in this forum, so I ask you guys that have heard it all with the Yammy. What is the best open headphone with the yammy? ....and I'm keping it in mind that the yammy was voiced for the W1k.

 Thanks!_

 

I think the Ultrasone Edition 9 is great.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the Ultrasone Edition 9 is great._

 

hmmmm ... correct me if I'm wrong (I don't own a pair), but aren't ED9s closed headphones?

 To the OP, I like my Sony SA5000s with The Yammy very much. Their respective qualities complement each other well. The SA5k is fast, has wide dynamic range, and spounds very transparent (note, not neutral) ... like a window straight into the source. The Yamamoto's relatively plump bass, and tube goodness make for a nice pairing.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmmmm ... correct me if I'm wrong (I don't own a pair), but aren't ED9s closed headphones?
_

 

You caught me not reading carefully again...You are right of course.


----------



## gjkphd

Yeah, the amp showed up today but noone home to sign for it so tomorrow's the day!


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the amp showed up today but noone home to sign for it so tomorrow's the day!_

 

Thats great! When did you order? Did it come UPS? Brian is still not responding to e-mails or phone messages...truelly, back to Venus...


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the amp showed up today but noone home to sign for it so tomorrow's the day!_

 

PS...When did were you asked to pay off the balance?


----------



## whaleyboy

Canyon_John, my amp just arrived a few minutes ago. I think that you and I were on the same schedule so you should (with any luck) be very close, maybe today is your lucky day, too.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Canyon_John, my amp just arrived a few minutes ago. I think that you and I were on the same schedule so you should (with any luck) be very close, maybe today is your lucky day, too._

 

Yeah Brian just checked in and wrote:

 [size=x-small]"My apologies - right after getting back from an audio show in Detroit last
 week (the 3rd and 4th), I was called to Toledo to take care of my mom, who
 had been hospitalized.

 I am just getting back into the swing of things right now, and I did receive
 an e-mail from Mr. Yamamoto telling me that everything this month is about
 ten days behind schedule due to a holiday in Japan. I am going to send a
 more specific inquiry about your amp, and will let you know what I hear
 back.

 In the meantime, please expect to receive an extra something from me (an
 audiophile "tweak") as my way of saying sorry for the HA-02 missing your
 birthday!

 All my best,
 Brian"[/size]


----------



## gjkphd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah Brian just checked in and wrote:

 [size=x-small]"My apologies - right after getting back from an audio show in Detroit last
 week (the 3rd and 4th), I was called to Toledo to take care of my mom, who
 had been hospitalized.

 I am just getting back into the swing of things right now, and I did receive
 an e-mail from Mr. Yamamoto telling me that everything this month is about
 ten days behind schedule due to a holiday in Japan. I am going to send a
 more specific inquiry about your amp, and will let you know what I hear
 back.

 In the meantime, please expect to receive an extra something from me (an
 audiophile "tweak") as my way of saying sorry for the HA-02 missing your
 birthday!

 All my best,
 Brian"[/size]_

 

well at least you got a reply, shouldn't be long now. Mine took 11 and a half weeks, I paid the balance a couple of weeks ago. It was shipped EMS which turns it over to the USPS. I hooked it up and had a brief listen, most enjoyable


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well at least you got a reply, shouldn't be long now. Mine took 11 and a half weeks, I paid the balance a couple of weeks ago. It was shipped EMS which turns it over to the USPS. I hooked it up and had a brief listen, most enjoyable_

 

This is about what I experienced with my order from Brian. 

 My second one was purchased over the holidays as a special that he had offered on his forum. It was a demo that he made available with new tubes and full warranty.


----------



## whaleyboy

FWIW, I am no good at waiting and I was starting to doubt my purchase.

 Since the amp has arrived about 2 hours ago I have been running it - it started out sounding nice and has only improved. It is way too soon for any kind of considered opinion but my *initial* thoughts are very positive. It is what I was hoping for - larger soundstage and more detailed sounding than my SS amp. 

 What a treat!

 My assumption is that it will break-in over time and get smoother. The sound certainly got smoother as the amp warmed up. WRT break-in I plan to just use it - I am not going to cook the thing, if it changes during that period - great, if not I am a happy camper at this moment. Once I get more used to the amp/can combo I'll start trying things like power cords and cables.


----------



## whaleyboy

sorry - made a duplicate message w/my 10 thumbs. This is a placeholder until I figure out how to delete the post.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FWIW, I am no good at waiting and I was starting to doubt my purchase.

 Since the amp has arrived about 2 hours ago I have been running it - it started out sounding nice and has only improved. It is way too soon for any kind of considered opinion but my *initial* thoughts are very positive. It is what I was hoping for - larger soundstage and more detailed sounding than my SS amp. 

 What a treat!

 My assumption is that it will break-in over time and get smoother. The sound certainly got smoother as the amp warmed up. WRT break-in I plan to just use it - I am not going to cook the thing, if it changes during that period - great, if not I am a happy camper at this moment. Once I get more used to the amp/can combo I'll start trying things like power cords and cables._

 

Congratulations! So you feel its worth the wait then? Have fun Breaking it in and tweakin it


----------



## slwiser

Make sure you post your W1000 impressions, especially compared with the famous HD650. The W1000 is not supposed to compare well but the Yamamoto may make the W1000 a surprise contender.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 What a treat!
_

 

A Yammy is always a "treat"

  Quote:


 
 My assumption is that it will break-in over time and get smoother. The sound certainly got smoother as the amp warmed up. WRT break-in I plan to just use it - I am not going to cook the thing, if it changes during that period - great, if not I am a happy camper at this moment. Once I get more used to the amp/can combo I'll start trying things like power cords and cables. 
 

It will keep on improving at a reasonable rate till somewhere between 250 - 300 hours after which improvements start declining ... , and yes 15 -20 minutes after start up it really starts singing ...


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *java* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Yammy is always a "treat"



 It will keep on improving at a reasonable rate till somewhere between 250 - 300 hours after which improvements start declining ... , and yes 15 -20 minutes after start up it really starts singing ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Improvements start declining? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really? Or did you mean the rate of improvement starts declining???


----------



## whaleyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Improvements start declining? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really? Or did you mean the rate of improvement starts declining???_

 

I think that he means that the rate of change decreases. In other words: the amp achieves stability. 

 If it gets any better than it is out of the box my head might explode. I actually got goosebumps last night listing to a CD. Zowie.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 If it gets any better than it is out of the box my head might explode. I actually got goosebumps last night listing to a CD. Zowie._

 

I know what you mean but I think in can be optimized with burn-in and the right Power Cable, source and headphone.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Improvements start declining? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really? Or did you mean the rate of improvement starts declining???_

 

Yes, rate of improvement starts declining, not the quaility of the sound, mine is way past "burn-in" and is still sounding WONDERFULL


----------



## wower

I leave my on for about 30min before I start listening. Based on taut's comments, some weekends I leave it on all day, coming back to it several times. It really comes in to it's own after several hours. Very coherent and musical. I bit constricted/congested for big scale classical but I could just about fall into Mozart's string quartets.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has yet to show up....maybe Monday._

 

Cryo'ed tubes...first note concerning these...so far I would not recommend the pair that I got to anyone. The first pair that I am listening too have some pops every once in a while almost a static sound but very short in duration. I am hoping this will even out after a while so I will update more later.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey you all,

 I've searched but found nothing on this in this forum, so I ask you guys that have heard it all with the Yammy. What is the best open headphone with the yammy? ....and I'm keping it in mind that the yammy was voiced for the W1k.

 Thanks!_

 

I like the AD2000,IMO better than the RS1.


----------



## whaleyboy

RE: Open headphones, my HD650s sound better on this amp (to me) than they do on my SS amp. They achieved a wider sound stage and a "richer" sound. That said, my closed cans (W1000) have been plugged in almost the whole time that I have used the amp. Maybe I am getting more used to the Yamamoto-W1000 sound but they have really come to life - good bass, great sound stage - very immersive and convincing. 

 For example, the new Radiohead album - In Rainbows - has some rich, bass heavy sections. The W1000 on my SS amp did not really work for this album - the bass was too thin and the "sparkle" of their sound effects were muted. I listened to it yesterday on the Yamamoto amp and was very pleased with the overall sound -deep kicking bass, very wide soundstage and lots of "sparkle". I didn't try my 650s yesterday but in the past they have really done well on this kind of music on the SS amp - I suspect that they will still be great (maybe better) on the tube amp.

 These are just extremely preliminary impressions - the amp is not burned in yet and either the amp is improving or my ear/head combo is getting more used to the sound because it started out really good and is improving. 

 I am really curious to try the AD2000s, I like open cans and they are on my short list to purchase/try as soon as I feel like I am ready to digest another variable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cryo'ed tubes...first note concerning these...so far I would not recommend the pair that I got to anyone. The first pair that I am listening too have some pops every once in a while almost a static sound but very short in duration. I am hoping this will even out after a while so I will update more later._

 

I have left the HA-02 own since I posted and this issues has stop being a problem for me. I can't say the sound is much better since both of my setups are a little different but if I can conclude anything the sound may be a bit more open and wider than before.


----------



## greggf

Please excuse me if I've missed any posts on this topic, but..........


 Does anyone have any comments on how the Yammy does with Denon D5000 headphones?


 Thanks!!


----------



## Fing

I briefly tried the Denon D5000 with the Yamamoto and to be honest I'm having trouble remembering much about it other than the bass was quite emphasised.

 I don't think it did that much for them to be honest, but that's just IMO.


----------



## sk007

is there still a waiting list for ordering this amp?


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sk007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there still a waiting list for ordering this amp?_

 

I'm on week 11!


----------



## sk007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm on week 11!_

 

and that would be in which month?


----------



## canyon_john

WOW, guess I'll have the blue one!


----------



## slwiser

For the first time I have the cryo'ed tubes and the HiFi fuse installed. I am also using the IeGO power cables on both the Lavry and Yamamoto. Without a doubt these things do make a difference I think the fuse more than the tubes. Everyone get one of these fuses. 

 The sound is so pure to me....I have used all my superlatives for previous evaluations therefore I have none left but this is better than I have ever heard out of the Lavry DA10, Yamamoto HA-02 and UE9.


----------



## Loftprojection

Thanks to slwiser-mamoto I'll soon join the HA-02 club!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to slwiser-mamoto I'll soon join the HA-02 club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Enjoy the music....and the Yamamoto HA-02 will certainly allow your Audio Technica headphones to shine.


----------



## canyon_john

Yeah thanks! That and the PC will be the first things I will order when it comes.


----------



## braddo

Yeah, Slwiser pretty much made my mind up for me, although i always new it would happen on its own anyway. A few days and i'll have a Yammy.


----------



## wower

slwiser man, modding your yammy, taking it to the next level, how cool. Do you have a link for those hifi fuses? Also, did you do the install yourself? Difficulty?


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slwiser man, modding your yammy, taking it to the next level, how cool. Do you have a link for those hifi fuses? Also, did you do the install yourself? Difficulty?_

 

I got my fuses here: PS Audio - Accessories - Critical Link 800mA Amp slow blow 5x20.

 I really don't consider this modding at all. It is just getting some components that may compliment the base unit and optimize the sound. The Power Cord as a minimum should be the base IeGo. The fuse as I noted. The tubes can be anything and it will sound beautiful. The cryo'ed ones I can't say it I noticed any difference, maybe some more width, I just don't know. 

 The fuse change out is easy. I unplugged the power cord. Look at the black element which the cord plugs into. Just below the cord plug you will see a indentation indicating the fuse and a very small clip that engages the fuse holder. I took a small flat head screw driver and pried with just a smallest amount of leverage and the clip holding the fuse will come loose. It will release and you then just put out the fuse holder. You will find a second backup in the holder as I did sort of enclosed. I just took the one that is in the open and replaced it with the new fuse. 

 I also used DeoxIT-Gold on the tube pins and fuse ends.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braddo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, Slwiser pretty much made my mind up for me, although i always new it would happen on its own anyway. A few days and i'll have a Yammy._

 

I hope disappointment is not in the cards...if you are giving me such credit!


----------



## braddo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope disappointment is not in the cards...if you are giving me such credit!_

 

I was looking over the edge and thinking about jumping but you pushed me, so you will be totally to blame.


----------



## wower

I'm interested in really maximizing my system around the yammy before I upgrade the amp. At this time I don't have any intention of giving up my well-loved AD2ks but I find this sort of discussion very useful (plus it's a good addition to the thread). Probably the last thing I will do is recable my ADks to squeeze out that last bit of performance our of the yammy. I often think about at what price level source and connects pass the yammy's performance threshold. I have some difficult choices in my future. I think your modding is elite slwiser!! My skills lay elsewhere. I had trouble understanding how there are two places for one fuse but I guess I will see when one day I do this mod. I just hope I don't get confused and turn into a puddle on the floor.

 Another thing I've been wondering is out of yammy owner's, is anyone using a tubed source? Will things get too slow for our fast AT phones?? Is it best to stick with SS where you can milk the freq extremes in addition to the yammy's strong midrange. I noticed horns didn't sound very good last night compared to the senns when I was listening to shostakovich's 5th.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slwiser man, modding your yammy, taking it to the next level, how cool. Do you have a link for those hifi fuses? Also, did you do the install yourself? Difficulty?_

 

www.thecableco.com another source though I tink $29.99 is standard.

 PS!!! 12 weeks and I't Here Finally!!!!


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canyon_john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_www.thecableco.com another source though I tink $29.99 is standard.

 PS!!! 12 weeks and I't Here Finally!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

PS!!! 12 weeks and I't Here Finally!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The yammi i
 HAs landed. Come on guys be happy!!!!!Paaaaaaaaaaaarty with Acoustic!!! sOUNDS GREAT WITH LOSSLESS. CAN'T WAIT FOR ANALOG OR EVEN CD. iTHOUGHT THE Adcam PRE WAS PRETTY RESOLVING WITH CANS. wOW...ONE HOUR---GREAT BALANCE


----------



## braddo

Mine arrived today. Haven't heard it yet. Quick question: I bought mine second hand and there is no power lead. Does a power lead come with these amps when bought new? Cheers. I've got a lead anyway but just wanted to know.


----------



## canyon_john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braddo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived today. Haven't heard it yet. Quick question: I bought mine second hand and there is no power lead. Does a power lead come with these amps when bought new? Cheers. I've got a lead anyway but just wanted to know._

 

Yes, mine came with a lead and a funky audio technica mini to RCA's IPOD cable.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braddo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived today. Haven't heard it yet. Quick question: I bought mine second hand and there is no power lead. Does a power lead come with these amps when bought new? Cheers. I've got a lead anyway but just wanted to know._

 

Yes. Technically a brand new unit from shige-san does come with a power cord. However, it's just a lame PC cord as far as I can tell. Nothing special.


----------



## braddo

Anyway, had a QUICK listen with w5000. More detail than my Talisman, and more natural sound. Sound like absolute crap through the 595's (which surprisingly sound good with the Talisman). 701's are are bit thin, but they are like that anyway. The only thing I though was bad was maybe a lack of drive?, but when i went back to the Talisman it was not much different in that area, I just seemed to THINK the Talisman had more drive when listening to the yammy. So overall, a step up for the w5000's which i'm happy about because i was prepared to buy a new CDP over double the price I paid for the yammy to get that extra detail and sound separation. My ears still need to 'burn in' with this amp yet so i'm sure I'll have more to say when I adjust. Overall good amp though, I think i would have to spend BIG money to get a major difference in quality to what i have now. Perhaps my journey is over, but this is head-fi.


----------



## wower

I find there can be a "lack of drive" with the yammy too but it isn't there all the time. Plus with small ensembles I don't think it could get much better musically, (execpt for more soundstage but that costs money). The 595 was a non-starter for me as well paired with the yammy. Glad to hear you're liking it.


----------



## braddo

I don't know what happened over night, but this is a tremendous amp! I love it. The one word that comes to mind is texture, texture, texture, maybe that's three words. I can't believe the extra detail I hear, incredible with W5000's. Must be synergy? I thought my previous amp was pretty good, and it is, but this is another level with W5000's. Thanks to everyone who put me on to this with comments etc. I love the 'weight' of the music with the yammy! yet it is still airy and sonic. This will be my combo (yammy/W5000) for a very long time I would think. Drive issue doesn't concern me at all now, I was perhaps to hasty with that comment. I made the right decision here, I hear the instrument separation i was after. Incredible. Cheers


----------



## Akabeth

mmm.. They look nice, them woodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are these in the same SQ neighborhood as Zana Deux's?


----------



## braddo

Good question. I don't know. The sound would need to improve quite a bit for me to consider buying another amp. I'm sure the yammy isn't the best amp ever.


----------



## Gav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braddo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know what happened over night, but this is a tremendous amp! I love it. The one word that comes to mind is texture, texture, texture, maybe that's three words. I can't believe the extra detail I hear, incredible with W5000's. Must be synergy? I thought my previous amp was pretty good, and it is, but this is another level with W5000's. Thanks to everyone who put me on to this with comments etc. I love the 'weight' of the music with the yammy! yet it is still airy and sonic. This will be my combo (yammy/W5000) for a very long time I would think. Drive issue doesn't concern me at all now, I was perhaps to hasty with that comment. I made the right decision here, I hear the instrument separation i was after. Incredible. Cheers_

 

Hi all

 It is good to see a happy chappy with the same gear as myself ( HA-02 & W5000) there is a good chance my source iand cables are different.

 I am very happy with my setup, I admit I have not herd any other setups, may be that is the secret with the upgrade bug not hearing other equipment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One day I will be tempted to hear the HA-02 with the UE9s


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mmm.. They look nice, them woodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are these in the same SQ neighborhood as Zana Deux's?_

 

I have seen one person who had the Yamamoto get the Zana and he preferred the Zana. I am sure the Zana is a very fine amp.


----------



## braddo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all

 It is good to see a happy chappy with the same gear as myself ( HA-02 & W5000) there is a good chance my source iand cables are different.

 I am very happy with my setup, I admit I have not herd any other setups, may be that is the secret with the upgrade bug not hearing other equipment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One day I will be tempted to hear the HA-02 with the UE9s_

 

UE9's will probably be my next phones......MMMM, see, I'm thinking about upgrading already and it's been two days. This has to stop. Seriously though, I don't think about upgrading now when i'm listening to music, upgrading will be more of a CHANGE than anything, I'm liking what I hear.


----------



## Gav

Dito

 I am liking what im hearing also, and am in no hurry to upgrade ( stutter- cough )

 Beside that Im not arich man


----------



## braddo

Thought i'd give my 2 cents on 701's with the yammy (for people who are interested). I listened to a CD i've heard 100's of times on different phones with different amps, which is a rock/pop album with twin electric guitars, one left and one right. I heard details in the guitars i've never heard before! The yammy separated the guitars very well, and i had my first ever 'amp disappearing' experience. All I heard was the CD, everything else disappeared. Great! I love these phones so much more now after this and they may become my favourite. I then tried the w5000 and they were almost blurry in comparison, but perhaps i shouldn't swap phones so quickly. Anyway 701 + yammy = great IMO. Must be the tubes.


----------



## whaleyboy

I have been experimenting with a few things that have worked out well for me and the Yamamoto amp.

 I recently moved the amp's plug to a dedicated line - my office happened to have a plug on a different fuse than the rest of the house so I installed a PS Audio outlet there and moved some stuff around. I combined that new spot with an IeGO power cable and the changes have made what seems to be a pretty significant difference. There is more detail and a wider soundstage - the differences are surprisingly significant. 

 I was very skeptical that power lines/plugs/cables would make any difference so I am happily surprised.


----------



## Loftprojection

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braddo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I then tried the w5000 and they were almost blurry in comparison, but perhaps i shouldn't swap phones so quickly._

 

Can you try it again, maybe with a few different songs from various artists? I'm quite surprised by this because I have the w5000 and with the Yammy they sound awesome. If the 701 sound way better then I might have to check them out! ho nooooo!


----------



## braillediver

What headphone has the absolutely best synergy with the HA-02?

 I might be starting all over and the Yamamoto is probably the only amp I really want to try.


 Mitch


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What headphone has the absolutely best synergy with the HA-02?

 I might be starting all over and the Yamamoto is probably the only amp I really want to try.


 Mitch_

 

I would say my Ultrasone Edition 9 has to be one of the best. I would never say it was the best 'cause I have not heard everything out of it.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What headphone has the absolutely best synergy with the HA-02?_

 

Come on? You're having us on right? Your question is unanswerable. You have +5000 posts and you use the words "absolutely best" in your post? I'll cut you some slack - _today_ - because I respect the post count (and perfer to think someone else might be using your account). You have the benefit of the doubt. I'm sure if you asked the maker, Shige-san would probably say AT phones match his amp the best.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you try it again, maybe with a few different songs from various artists? I'm quite surprised by this because I have the w5000 and with the Yammy they sound awesome. If the 701 sound way better then I might have to check them out! ho nooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How about some more impressions of your HA-02 and W5000?


----------



## Loftprojection

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about some more impressions of your HA-02 and W5000?_

 

Very positive! Since you sent me this amp I've been listening to music almost every night before going to sleep which is something I've never done so frequently before. I've also stopped thinking about what I like or don't like about the sound coming out of my kit which is also a first! 

 In my opinion, the combination W5000 HA-02 sounds neutral and true to the source. It's a tube setup that doesn't sound tubey but has some of the characteristics of tubes, specially being very non aggressive in the highs. It has an incredible amount of details without presenting them in an aggressive way. Voices are sweet but not overly syrupy like some tube setup I've heard before. Bass is right on, I don't feel it is amplified more then what is on the recording so some recordings sound like they could use a bass boost while others have deep bass. I was expecting this amp to sound great but "colored", it is not the case with the W5000 in my opinion. It might be different with other phones though. I've tried many combinations of phone-amp and in my opinion synergy is the most important factor many people don't take enough into consideration. When someone describes an amp as being the next best thing after (or before) sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then it may well be true with the phones he is using but not true at all with the ones I am using! 

 As for tube rolling, up to now I've tried three different set of tubes. The original WE508A, a set of Northern Electric and a set of Sylvania gold pin. There is quite a difference between each and with the W5000, clearly the original Western Electric are the winner. The Northern Electric are close sounding to the Western Electric, they provide a tiny bit more details but at the expense of a tiny bit of bass. The Sylvania gold pin provide a relatively different sound signature that doesn't match well with the W5000, it sounds quite a bit more aggressive in the mids and highs. I suspect this tube would probably sound great with something like the Senn 650. 

 So as you said Steve, I'm pretty sure Mr.Yamamoto must have designed this little amp with AudioTechnica phones and Western Electric tubes. However by using different tubes, it can probably sound great with many different phones. I've never heard the Edition 9, for now I'm very satisfied with my setup so I'm not too tempted to upgrade but who knows, maybe when Christmas comes I'll be in search of a sweet gift and those phones will come to mind!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, if any HA-02 owner would like to try the Sylvania Gold Pin tubes, I can sell a pair since I had to buy a lot of 5 on ebay and while I have my W5000 I wont be using them. Something like $10 for a pair plus shipping, just send me a PM if interested. And if someone has other tubes then the ones I've tried up to now, I'm interested in trades or buy.

 Cheers.


----------



## SteveM324

Can the Yamamoto amp drive AKG 340 headphones? I currently have the Edition 9, HD650 and K340 cans. I'm looking for a second tube amp for a 2nd system. I have the Raptor, it does very well with all three. I think the Yamamoto will have more of warm and tubey sound which will complement the Raptor's fast and dynamic sound.


----------



## java

Well, all the phones I have tried with the Yamamoto HA-02, I have enjoyed, Senn 580/600/650 W1000's and W5000's ...

 The phones I enjoyed most where the Senn580's and the W5000's, but to be very honest, there was not a heck of a difference, so that one could say these are all good, and those are bad, they are all good phones, and they sound very good, just having a slightly different presentation.

 My friend who bought a Yamamoto HA-02 with me, on the other hand prefers the Senn 600's and the W1000's, by a small margin ... , so my guess is that it is a matter of taste, which is best.

 Really wouldn't mind hearing the SE 9's, tho they be a little beyond my budget ...


----------



## tuatara

After a year and a half of ownership I still think that the W1000s are the best match for me. However the AD2000s come very very close and for some music have a slight advantage.
 There's nothing wrong with RS1s via the Yamamoto either.


----------



## braillediver

"There's nothing wrong with RS1s via the Yamamoto either."

 Now we're talking. I love the RS-1's.

 Are the W1000's still available commercially?


 OK how about 2 headphones which complement each other with the Yamamoto HA-02?

 I personally probably like the journey more than the destination so I’m starting over.


 Mitch


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brailledriver* 
_What headphone has the absolutely best synergy with the HA-02?

 I might be starting all over and the Yamamoto is probably the only amp I really want to try._

 

Mitch,

 I'm with Tuatara - to me the W1Ks are just perfect with the Yammy. I've said it before, if I had to give up all my head-fi / high-fi, I could live with the Yammy / W1K combo and be happy. The W5Ks are sweet as well, but, to my ears, do not have the overall balance that their little brother exhibits with the Yammy.

 Starting over with these in mind should keep you happy for a long time.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## slwiser

It sounds like I need to reacquire a pair of W1000s to hear them again using the Yamamoto HA-02.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"There's nothing wrong with RS1s via the Yamamoto either."

 Now we're talking. I love the RS-1's.

 Are the W1000's still available commercially?


 OK how about 2 headphones which complement each other with the Yamamoto HA-02?

 I personally probably like the journey more than the destination so I’m starting over.


 Mitch_

 


 Audiocubes still list the W1000s so I preseume they're still readily available.
 A good pairing since you like the RS1s would be the Grados with the W1000 which gives you the choice of open or closed phones.
 While both are somewhat more forward in their presentation than say Sennheisers they are different enough to offer an alternative perspective to any recording. The W1000 have a large layered soundstage with the Yamamoto on the right recordings but then again the RS1s are magic with small or solo accoustic records.


----------



## braillediver

Thanks for the help.


 Mitch


----------



## whaleyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audiocubes still list the W1000s so I preseume they're still readily available.
 A good pairing since you like the RS1s would be the Grados with the W1000 which gives you the choice of open or closed phones.
 While both are somewhat more forward in their presentation than say Sennheisers they are different enough to offer an alternative perspective to any recording. The W1000 have a large layered soundstage with the Yamamoto on the right recordings but then again the RS1s are magic with small or solo accoustic records._

 

Do the RS-1 headphones work well with the Yamamoto amp? 

 I ask because my HD650s don't sound good, to me, on my Yamamoto amp when compared to combining them with the SS amp. Interestingly, the W1000s sound better on everything with the Yamamoto amp. I really like the combination.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do the RS-1 headphones work well with the Yamamoto amp? 

 I ask because my HD650s don't sound good, to me, on my Yamamoto amp when compared to combining them with the SS amp. Interestingly, the W1000s sound better on everything with the Yamamoto amp. I really like the combination._

 

Nothing wrong with the RS1/Yamamoto combo. As long as you like the Grados in the first place I feel you'd be happy with that pairing.
 Personally if I had to have just one open backed phone with the HA-02 I'd go with the AD2000 which to my ears have a similar front row presentation to the RS1 but have a larger soundstage. You do loose some of the Grado midrange warmth but gain better speration.
 The only downside I've found with the AT's is that they appear to be the most sensitive to any hum from the 408 tubes picking up extraneous noise at lower volume settings than either the W1000/W5000.
 This still occurs at higher levels than I normally listen at so it's not a real problem for me but maybe for others.


----------



## QuadESL63

Just ordered one via Venus Hi-Fi. It has been a week already so hopefully I will get it by the end of August. The sooner the better of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't wait to listen to my W1000 on it.

 BTW, I have gone though most of the posts in this thread but I guess I might have missed a few: does it has good synergy with Sennheiser 580 or 600? These Sennheiser seem to have higher impedance values compare to the W1000 so will Senn. and Yamamoto even work well together?


----------



## GarryH

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered one via Venus Hi-Fi. It has been a week already so hopefully I will get it by the end of August. The sooner the better of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to listen to my W1000 on it.

 BTW, I have gone though most of the posts in this thread but I guess I might have missed a few: does it has good synergy with Sennheiser 580 or 600? These Sennheiser seem to have higher impedance values compare to the W1000 so will Senn. and Yamamoto even work well together?_

 

Quad,

 Firstly, congrats on your purchase and your impending Yammification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No worries, time will pass quickly and, with your 1Ks, you'll see it was worth the wait. Re: synergy with the Senns, I should think it is not so much of an issue of impedance, as, spec-wise, the Yammy should be up to the task. As I see (hear) it, it is rather a factor of the sound/sonic character of the amp and ATHs, with both doing mid to high range very, very well, with less emphasis bass-wise.

 As you've probably read, Yamamoto San largely tailored the Yammy to work with the 1Ks whose cups are supplied by Yamamoto Sound Craft. If one's tastes run along those lines, then, accordingly, it would make sense for these to work well together. With this in mind and generally speaking, as the Senns exhibit a relatively bassier character, neither would be achieve their true potential sound/tone-wise.

 Looking forward to your thoughts in a month or so.

 Cheers,
 Garry


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered one via Venus Hi-Fi. It has been a week already so hopefully I will get it by the end of August. The sooner the better of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to listen to my W1000 on it._

 

Hope your wait is short, but however long it takes, it will be worthwhile ...

  Quote:


 BTW, I have gone though most of the posts in this thread but I guess I might have missed a few: does it has good synergy with Sennheiser 580 or 600? These Sennheiser seem to have higher impedance values compare to the W1000 so will Senn. and Yamamoto even work well together? 
 

I personally prefer my Senn 580's, by a very small margin over the W1000's, and prefer the 580's by another equally small margin over the 600's, and have mixed feelings about the 650's ...

 Welcome, and I am sure your "Yammy" will give you many hours of joyful listening ... , whatever phones you plug in ...


----------



## QuadESL63

Thanks! I just want to know if they are a good match to the Yamamoto since I want to get a pair of good open headphones (I only have an old 535 at the moment) to go with my closed W1000. I can't live with the Grado unfortunately... they never fit my (rather large) head and I could only wear one for no more than 5 minutes. 

 BTW, one more question: I planned to connect the Yamamoto headphone amp to my preamp output such that I can listen to all my sources with my headphone. My preamp (Audio Research SP16) has an extra preamp output and a tape output. Should I use the tape output such that I can use the gain control on the Yamamoto to set the desire volume. Or, should I use the preamp out and "set" the Yamamoto gain control to around 12 o'clock position such that I can use the remote control on my preamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Will doing the 2nd option overdrive the Yamamoto (the ARC gain is pretty high)? Will going for the 1st option degrade the sound as I don't know how good the tape out can be on the preamp.


----------



## gjkphd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, one more question: I planned to connect the Yamamoto headphone amp to my preamp output such that I can listen to all my sources with my headphone. My preamp (Audio Research SP16) has an extra preamp output and a tape output. Should I use the tape output such that I can use the gain control on the Yamamoto to set the desire volume. Or, should I use the preamp out and "set" the Yamamoto gain control to around 12 o'clock position such that I can use the remote control on my preamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Will doing the 2nd option overdrive the Yamamoto (the ARC gain is pretty high)? Will going for the 1st option degrade the sound as I don't know how good the tape out can be on the preamp._

 

I use the tape out function on my VAC pre amp to my Yammie. There should not be a degradation in sound and you can probably get more precise volume adjustment using the volume knob on the Yammie. Also, running it that way I can put the pre amp on 'Mute' so I can play the Yammie while my speakers are silent


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I just want to know if they are a good match to the Yamamoto since I want to get a pair of good open headphones (I only have an old 535 at the moment) to go with my closed W1000. I can't live with the Grado unfortunately... they never fit my (rather large) head and I could only wear one for no more than 5 minutes. 
_

 

No experience with Grado's ... , had my 580's almost since they where first introduced ...

  Quote:


 
 BTW, one more question: I planned to connect the Yamamoto headphone amp to my preamp output such that I can listen to all my sources with my headphone. My preamp (Audio Research SP16) has an extra preamp output and a tape output. Should I use the tape output such that I can use the gain control on the Yamamoto to set the desire volume. Or, should I use the preamp out and "set" the Yamamoto gain control to around 12 o'clock position such that I can use the remote control on my preamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Will doing the 2nd option overdrive the Yamamoto (the ARC gain is pretty high)? Will going for the 1st option degrade the sound as I don't know how good the tape out can be on the preamp. 
 

Connecting to the second0 pre-amp output, I do not recommend, you will end up overdriving the Yamamoto, but the tape output is a great solution. Until recently I had the Yamamoto connected to my CD-players, second output, but since I started "rebuilding my normal Hi-Fi, I have connected my Yamamoto to the Tape output so I can also listen to Vinyl i.e. LP'records. My Musical Fidelity MX pre-amp also has 2x pre-amp out puts, but that is meant to feed another power amp ...


----------



## Loftprojection

Tube rolling anyone? I've now tried a set of GE tubes (as well as the ones I described below). The GE are quite close sounding to the WE, I would say just a tad less details, a bit more flat sounding. I'm back to the WE tubes as being the best match with my W5000. This thread has 113 pages so I'm not too eager to go through all the pages so if someone has a suggestion for another tube I should try then let me know. I really love this amp, clearly one of the best audio piece I've ever bought.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 As for tube rolling, up to now I've tried three different set of tubes. The original WE508A, a set of Northern Electric and a set of Sylvania gold pin. There is quite a difference between each and with the W5000, clearly the original Western Electric are the winner. The Northern Electric are close sounding to the Western Electric, they provide a tiny bit more details but at the expense of a tiny bit of bass. The Sylvania gold pin provide a relatively different sound signature that doesn't match well with the W5000, it sounds quite a bit more aggressive in the mids and highs. I suspect this tube would probably sound great with something like the Senn 650. _


----------



## QuadESL63

Ok, I will use the tape out instead. Thanks!


----------



## wower

Shige-san really has a vision for his audio gear so it doesn't surprise me it sounds best with the original WE tubes. I phoned him about changing the colour of the top (before I bought it) and he pretty much said an out right no. Of course in typical Japanese fashion he apologized profusely. Maybe if you knew him really well he'd do a one off. I think he doesn't advertise his custom work for the same reasons we see such huge variable wait times for SP amps; It's an art in and of itself and can't be rushed.


----------



## QuadESL63

Brian from Venus Hi-Fi just called me today for credit card info... yes, mine is almost done! He told me Yamamoto san will ship mine out late next week! Two to three more weeks! Can hardly wait


----------



## audible

The Yamamoto looks simply amazing. It's beautiful. 

 I only wish I could afford such a luxury


----------



## QuadESL63

I just got mine in the mail today! Only a month after I placed my order with Venus Hi-Fi so I guess I'm lucky. Haven't had a chance to play with it so my impression will come later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: just a quick observation. I feeds the Yamamoto with musics from the tape outs on my ARC SP16 on my main system. No hum that I could notice so far after warmed up for ~2 hours but I didn't put my phones on when the amp has just cold started so I have no idea if it did at the time. Didn't find any channel unbalance problem with the gain control at about 8-9 o'clock position, the loudest that I could bear. I used the Stereophile Test CD 2 to set it up (i.e. make sure I have the right connections) and I listened to a few tracks on this test CD after I left it on for a couple of hours. All I can say is this amp seems to be a nice match to the ATH-W1000 (yes, Mr. Obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I know it is not a fair comparison but listening to musics through the Yamamoto & the W1000 sounds a lot more meaty with nice, tight but deep bass compare to using the headphone jack on my LINN Classic Musik. Mid-range is really seductive, smooth and rich. It is also pretty airy with a nice "soundscape". Will post my impression later on after I have listened to it a bit more later on.


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got mine in the mail today! Only a month after I placed my order with Venus Hi-Fi so I guess I'm lucky. Haven't had a chance to play with it so my impression will come later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Note that that big smile will only grow for you.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Note that that big smile will only grow for you._

 

I know beauty is only skin deep but it makes me smile just by looking at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a big contrast to my rather spartan ARC gears in look and feel. May be I should switch to Jadis (almost non-existence in Canada)? The single ended Yamamoto Sound Craft amps are just not for my electrostatics


----------



## LUMIERE

Just wondering if anyone has a Yamamoto HA-02 with a stepped attenuator? Also, if anyone has heard the combination with the Sony SA-5000's? I've read someone's comments earlier in this thread, but would actually like to know if someone has first hand knowledge of the sound. Somehow, I thought it might be a rather good synergistic combo.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LUMIERE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wondering if anyone has a Yamamoto HA-02 with a stepped attenuator? Also, if anyone has heard the combination with the Sony SA-5000's? I've read someone's comments earlier in this thread, but would actually like to know if someone has first hand knowledge of the sound. Somehow, I thought it might be a rather good synergistic combo._

 

Hope this help: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/yam...ml#post4195393


----------



## LUMIERE

Thanks for the reply, but I already read that. I'm looking for info about anyone who actually has listened to this combo. Not, theoretically.
 Actual use and experience. I'm thinking of possibly purchasing a Yamamoto HA-02 in the near future!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know beauty is only skin deep but it makes me smile just by looking at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a big contrast to my rather spartan ARC gears in look and feel. May be I should switch to Jadis (almost non-existence in Canada)? The single ended Yamamoto Sound Craft amps are just not for my electrostatics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not sure I am understanding this post. You are using you HA-02 to drive a transformer box for your electrostatics using it's speaker outs? The HA-02 has such a low voltage output that I would think this not a good match. I am using it with my UE9 with great success. My electrostatics have their own amps, the KGSS and T1S.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure I am understanding this post. You are using you HA-02 to drive a transformer box for your electrostatics using it's speaker outs? The HA-02 has such a low voltage output that I would think this not a good match. I am using it with my UE9 with great success. My electrostatics have their own amps, the KGSS and T1S._

 

Oh no, I mean the HA-02 looks way better than my pre-power amps that I should have traded for something else that look comparable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad the rest of the Yamamoto line don't have something that could drive my electrostatic speakers so I will have to get something else


----------



## rhw

Hello european Yamamoto HA-02 owners,
 is anyone bored of his sweet looking HA-02 headphone amp and wants to sell it?




 Are there any comparable SET headphone amps on the market?


----------



## braddo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you try it again, maybe with a few different songs from various artists? I'm quite surprised by this because I have the w5000 and with the Yammy they sound awesome. If the 701 sound way better then I might have to check them out! ho nooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

All i meant was that the 701's sound fine to me with the Yammy, and when i swap phones so quickly it takes time for my ears to adjust. The W5000's are a much better match IMO. But, like SLwiser, i have since sold my w5000's and have some Edition 9's. Incredible synergy with UE9's, can't get enough!!! Sounding better every day, incredible stuff.


----------



## GarryH

Quad,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* 
_I know beauty is only skin deep but it makes me smile just by looking at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a big contrast to my rather spartan ARC gears in look and feel._

 

[size=small]I think you've so simply touched on why there's so much love for the Yammy. You're expressing, from a different angle, what Wower commented on with respect to Yamamoto San imbuing his products with the look, feel, and performance of a bespoke piece.[/size]

[size=small]When the “show” matches the “go”, it reassures you that your money has been well spent. In fact, I don’t think I’ve yet seen anyone comment that the Yammy wasn’t worth its asking price . . . quite remarkable at nearly USD 1K.[/size]

[size=small]Enjoy your new kit.[/size]

[size=small]Cheers,[/size]
[size=small]Garry[/size]


----------



## wower

I actually got shige-san on the phone yesterday. I was organizing getting the unit shipped down to Hyogo prefecture before I return to Canada to have the voltage switched over. (No way I'm going to risk plugging that thing into a Canadian socket!) I was too shy to ask about possible upgrades. I felt bad for catching him at work on a holiday (obon season here). Did you know only 3 people work for the company? His wife, another friend, and himself. 

 For those interested the procedure is 11,000 yen plus shipping.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually got shige-san on the phone yesterday. I was organizing getting the unit shipped down to Hyogo prefecture before I return to Canada to have the voltage switched over. (No way I'm going to risk plugging that thing into a Canadian socket!) I was too shy to ask about possible upgrades. I felt bad for catching him at work on a holiday (obon season here). Did you know only 3 people work for the company? His wife, another friend, and himself. 

 For those interested the procedure is 11,000 yen plus shipping._

 

Japanese voltage is 100V and we get 110V here... I guess it is money well spend to avoid possible damage to the power supply/R-Core transformer? 

 BTW, I think I have read it (here or somewhere) earlier that when Brian of Venus HiFi suggested a very minor change to this Yamamoto it was rejected, politely but firmly, by Yamamoto san. So, it doesn't hurt to ask but he will probably say no, may be?


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, I think I have read it (here or somewhere) earlier that when Brian of Venus HiFi suggested a very minor change to this Yamamoto it was rejected, politely but firmly, by Yamamoto san. So, it doesn't hurt to ask but he will probably say no, may be?_

 

What minor change did he suggest? The PS change? I had shige-san on the phone and he said he would do it, we set a price and we set a date. That's as firm a "yes" as I can think.

 There is constant debate on forums weather a voltage change from 100V to 120V is going to hurt anything. 120V to 220V will fry things but those EE types on head-fi have only said these voltage changes might wear down parts quicker. My opinion, and how I am determined to approach the risk, is when I have a rare, sensitive, delicate piece of electronic equipment that's hard to replace I'll pay the extra to put it in good hands. I'm bring a Japanese Marantz CDP home with me too and I'm not doing anything for that PS.


----------



## boonying

I am a new member here. I also enjoy my Yamamoto HA02 with many of my headphones such as W1000 W5000 HD580 HD650. For the tube rolling, does anyone try Sylvania gold brand GB 408A ? How does it sound when compare with WE408A which, in my opinion, gives very good details.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What minor change did he suggest? The PS change? I had shige-san on the phone and he said he would do it, we set a price and we set a date. That's as firm a "yes" as I can think.

 There is constant debate on forums weather a voltage change from 100V to 120V is going to hurt anything. 120V to 220V will fry things but those EE types on head-fi have only said these voltage changes might wear down parts quicker. My opinion, and how I am determined to approach the risk, is when I have a rare, sensitive, delicate piece of electronic equipment that's hard to replace I'll pay the extra to put it in good hands. I'm bring a Japanese Marantz CDP home with me too and I'm not doing anything for that PS._

 

I think switching voltage is fine but "upgrades" or cosmetic changes may be a no-no from Brian's post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can also get a voltage transformers that do 110-120V to 100V conversion. I got one when I bought my Japanese market Pioneer DV-S10A.


----------



## wower

oh yeah yeah.. I agree. I agree. I asked shige san to change the stain was flatly - denied! A better volume control would be nice but I don't think there's room. 

 As for the Stepup tranformers I have been looking at them but there are a couple of draw back, I don't like the size and many dealers warn of noise degradition. On a marantz of low quaility I doubt I could hear the differnce. My plan is to keep the CPD around and get it moddifed by RAM in the future. At that point I can get the PS switched over too 'm hoping. Overall I'm looking to make a big source step up next year because I am so happy with the yammy's sound and I think I can wring some more SQ out of the unit.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for the Stepup tranformers I have been looking at them but there are a couple of draw back, I don't like the size and many dealers warn of noise degradition._

 

I got a big step up that can support up to 380W - way beyond my DVD player or even a 100V Yamamoto will ever need


----------



## wower

Yeah. I was checking them out in a planned Stax buy here in Japan but I finally came the conclusion that is was better to buy it the proper voltage unit in the first place. I agree the prices aren't too bad. I don't know, maybe down the road for the CDP.


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I finally came the conclusion that is was better to buy it the proper voltage unit in the first place_

 

Agreed.

 BTW, back to the regular programming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I left my HA-02 on 24hr daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for 5 days now and the sound has improved bit by bit: the deep bass, seductive mid-range, the soundstage/soundscape are still there but it has... how should I put it... "opened up" a bit w/ the W1000: each of these attributes have improved but not by a very big margin. The combo also have tons of details... alot more than listening to the W1000 through the headphone output on my LINN Classik Music. In fact, I think I can hear a bit more on this combo than my ESL speakers most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, with the headphones so close to my ear with less ambient noise it shouldn't be a surprise, I guess, so it is not really a fair comparison. But, I think the bass is a but too "meaty", weighty for some recordings by (my) headphone standard... however, it could be my Marantz SA-7 which has a reputation of a warmer, weighty sound. My high-end headphone and head amps experience is pretty limited to be honest but to me this setup is pretty seductive but yet very high-res. Also, when I say seductive I don't mean it has that traditional "tubey" sound. No, it doesn't sound that way at all.

 I haven't try vinyl playback, my portable harddisk players and my Sennheisers so there is no shortage of what I can try. Way too much fun. I was watching Olympics coverage these days so stay tune


----------



## wower

Sorry this post is a bit late. I've been a bit busy traveling around. I just thought I would put this out there and break the news on the English net (with the one caveat that I do not have the explicited permission of Yamamoto-san). Through emails and phone calls with Yamamoto-san (organizing the voltage switch on my HA-02) I've learned that come November 2008 he will release his first DAC. Details are sketchy at this point but here is the short quote, left in Japanese, from the email:

  Quote:


 DAコンバーターの新製品を11月に発売予定です。 
 

I know I want it. I'm still bugging him for a rough price estimate.


----------



## Superpredator

Wowsers. Can't wait to see this thing.


----------



## rhw

wow-er
 I want to see and hear it, too.

 //I am a proud owner of a Yammy since three weeks.


----------



## rhw

tube rolling
 I am just running some Philips ECG in my Yamamoto and it doesn´t sound bad. A bit warmer than the original WE tubes...
 Bought them on ebay - i f anyone is looking for such tubes:
6028 408A Philips ECG USA Tube Lot of 10 Pcs - eBay (item 120183047176 end time Oct-07-08 07:58:32 PDT)


----------



## wower

Calling all tube experts!

 Okay. I think time has come to change my tubes and it has lead to a couple of questions. I noticed in the left chan a slight grainy noise that is variable with the volume. I switched the tubes around and, sure enough, the distortion switched the the right chan. It happened a bit quick since I've only had it a year but the unit has had a lot of travel recently and so I count myself lucky if its only a tube that's given me trouble. I still have 6 NOS tubes so I'm well prepared.

 Three questions:
 1)Does this sound like a typical worn out tube issue?
 2)Will continuing to use the yammy for a week or so harm the unit?
 3)Do I need to switch both tubes? Or can I just switch out the worn out tube?


----------



## rhw

Sorry wower, I can not reply to every question.

 I had two defect WE tubes in my Yamamoto (in some weeks), both tubes have become hum.
 From the Philips lot I bought on ebay one tube has grainy noise, whizzle.

 I would switch both tubes because one is one year old now but as far as I know the tubes are not selected paired by Yamamoto.


----------



## 4heckssake

Ok so I have just bought one of these beautiful amps (get it next week). 
 what's the verdict on how Senn HD650 team up with these (i can't find much discussion of this in this thread). 
 They are the only really good cans I have at the moment but will probably add another set of cans to the mix later. maybe some AT's or K701's but for now just wondering what people reckon about the 650/Yammy combo??


----------



## fallow81

Hey Yamamoto fans.

 It is really great amp - I am more happy now with Yammy in a context of Grado GS1000 - than with my old Rudi NX-33 - which is btw. very good SS amp - but not for Grado's.

 Im using it with North Star M192 DAC which is sweet sounding already, but - I want to find best sweet & dark sounding tubes for Yammy.

 Please share your experience. I know that tubes for Yammy we can use are:

 1) Western Electric 408a
 2) General Electric 408a
 3) Northern Electric 408a
 4) Sylvania Gold 408a
 5) Sylvania Lenkurt 408a
 6) Philips 408a
 7) Ericsson 408a
 8) Westinghouse 408a 

 I have for now WE 408a and Sylvania Gold 408a.

 Which of them are most sweet and dark ?


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4heckssake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are the only really good cans I have at the moment but will probably add another set of cans to the mix later. maybe some AT's or K701's but for now just wondering what people reckon about the 650/Yammy combo??_

 

To summerize: The 650/yammy combo is not the best. While not impossible to drive, the yammy is just slighly underpowered for the 650s despite being a TC design. I'm actually more curious how the new high end denons behave with the yammy. And its not that one can't enjoy the 650/yammy combo, but the AT yammy combos make all believers in synergy. Considering the transformer, a very special piece, its going to work a bit better IMO with low ohm phones. 

 As for tube rolling, IMO this amp is not tweaked for drastic changes in SQ when tube rolling (ala the OTL SP designs.) Yamamoto-san has a vision. And it is executed with the WE408A. This should not limit you if one really wants to roll but the biggest effect on the SQ with the yammy is the in house made transformer.


----------



## fallow81

Im not interested in big changes but in small tuning only. 
 Yammamoto's vision is just good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But small tuning - is always good.

 I have to admit that Yammamoto is just great with GS1000 - if you have neutral source with a touch of warmth, rather musical one - like Metronome/CEC/North Star DAC. If You have typical neutral DAC like Theta or Audionemesis - it will be too analitical and too bright. It can be also too much highs. Yammy is just transparent with a touch of openess, deep, and analogue sound.
 GS1000 needs rather a bit dark than neutral and a bit of warm source so this kind of DAC will be good for GS1000 and Yammy.

 It is just what I have experienced with searching a good DAC for Yammamoto and GS1000.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallow81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im not interested in big changes but in small tuning only. 
 Yammamoto's vision is just good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But small tuning - is always good._

 

Yes, but there comes a point where those changes might be infinitesimally small. And then it may not be worth the effort. Most of the changes in this thread discuss cleaning up the power with cords, fuses, etc. This shouldn't limit you in testing different tubes but has kept the majority of people from tube rolling with the yammy. Its been spoken that some people like the fact there are few tube choices and not much change in SQ. Thus, wide and varied reviews of all the tubes you listed are nearly non-existant, certianly not to the extend of other tube rolling threads for SP amps or whatnot. Just don't get your hopes up for a discussion like the Woo Audio tube rolling threads, conversely... you ccould make yourself the first to take the plunge with the yammy.


----------



## fallow81

I have tested Sylvania 408a, WE 408a and Philips ECG 408a and for sure - it is worth the efforts. Sylvania is clearly darker than WE and Philips. More colorful. WE is most neutral from this three. And Philips is brighter than WE and Sylvania. Also Sylvania is most warm but have worst bass control.

 Im waiting for Westinghouse now.

 Changes arent big - bot easily noticable


----------



## SteveM324

Has anyone tried the DX-1000 with the Yammy?


----------



## fallow81

Maybe you know if the Audio-Technica's IC - AT-EA1000 is the same as JACK - 2XRCA IC comes with Yammy ?


----------



## slwiser

Anyone? I don't know.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Does anyone know of a good place to get the 408A valves?


----------



## anadin

My Yammy is going up for sale very shortly.

 If anyone is interested give me a shout.


----------



## whaleyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know of a good place to get the 408A valves?_

 

www.tubeworld.com has some listed on their site. I haven't used them as a vendor but they have been very responsive to questions and I plan to purchase from them shortly.

 They have several options - some are cryo treated, some are in "matched" pairs, some are unmatched and some are used. 

 Is there any benefit from purchasing NOS "matched" pair tubes versus the "unmatched" NOS tubes?


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know of a good place to get the 408A valves?_

 

ePay... I mean eBay?


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whaleyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Is there any benefit from purchas...a heavily used tube).[/color][/color][/color]_


----------



## ronfint

Has anyone yet had the opportunity to try the new A2000x with the HA-02? I'd be interested in hearing about this pairing.

 Happy new year.


----------



## mshimao

Hello,

 I'm interested in getting one of these.

 For people that have left-right imbalance at low volumes, do you think it is the volume pot, or could it be the tubes (one stronger than the other)?

 If you switch the tubes, does the channel imbalance stay the same (the same side is still louder) or does it switch?

 I listen at low volumes, and this could be an issue for me.

 Thank you and Happy New Year!


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mshimao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For people that have left-right imbalance at low volumes, do you think it is the volume pot, or could it be the tubes (one stronger than the other)?_

 

I'll take a stab at this one. I'm mostly certain it's a volume pot issue. Somewhere in the thread it was noted that the pot that's in there is the only one that would fit and that upgrades would be impossible. From what I know of the innards of the yammy, that is probably the case, but I'm no EE. On this topic it should also be noted that, /at least with my AD2000/, that things only really start to gel at relatively high volumes. Guitars have bite. Snars snap. Bass has extended texture. Small ensemble classical I push even further up the dial and the transparency coherence and balance I get from my yammy is pure joy. I think its very easy to dial in a good volume with the AD2000/yammy pairing because the system lets your know: the highs start to get a little etched and the music as a whole starts to get fatiguing. YMMV.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Yamamoto better than RSA Raptor ?


----------



## whaleyboy

What does better mean to you? 

 For me - I like the sound and looks of the Yamamoto. 

 That said, I didn't even consider the RSA products this time around. The reason for this approach, for me, is that I like the AT sound and I like the notion that this particular amp was designed for AT cans.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Better resolution/detail, more bass and treble, warmer vocal ?


----------



## Kasper

Sorry if I hijack the tread, but I am considering the yammy for my w1000 cans. 

 But I am worrying about tube hum. I read some places that the tubes in the HA-02 can hum a lot and it can be difficult to find a quit pair. 

 A really black background is very important for me so I would need some coments from owners as to the amps tendency to hum or hiss

 Also would people think it will be smooth enough for me as I very easily get listening fatique.

 any help will be fantastic!


----------



## QuadESL63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if I hijack the tread, but I am considering the yammy for my w1000 cans._

 

I have a pair of ATH-W1000 as well and this Yamamoto headphone amp is a great match. In fact, the amp is designed for these AT cans.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I am worrying about tube hum. I read some places that the tubes in the HA-02 can hum a lot and it can be difficult to find a quit pair. 

 A really black background is very important for me so I would need some coments from owners as to the amps tendency to hum or hiss_

 

Mine has no tube hum nor hiss at normal and slightly higher than normal listening level. Pretty quiet to my ears IMHO. Yes, there is a little bit of hum when I turned the gain to the max level w/o anything playing but that is beside the point. 

 BTW, 408A type is cheap... you can get a bunch and pick the ones that are quiet to your ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also would people think it will be smooth enough for me as I very easily get listening fatique._

 

We probably have difference sources and different preferences so I can't say if it is smooth enough for you. All I can say is I have no listening fatigue out of this amp + the W1000 with Marantz SA-7S1, Micromega Duo + MF Trivista 21 DAC or the tube phono stage inside my ARC SP16 preamp. If you like your W1000 this amp will just make them sound a lot nicer not worst.


----------



## whaleyboy

Agreed with everything that the previous poster said.

 I never hear any hum from my amp - I do have clean power so maybe that has something to do with it.

 I never have listening fatigue with my W1000s and this amp, I can, and do, listen to them all day long some days.


----------



## F-100

I ordered one for my ATH-W1000 today from Brian at Venus Hi-Fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Expected arrival date in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## F-100

I've searched but found nothing on this long thread so I would like to ask all the Yammy owners these questions. 

 Do you use any DAC with the Yammy? 
 If so, what is the best combination and tube or SS DAC?

 Thanks


----------



## slwiser

I use a Lavry DA10 with mine. The DA10 is very neutral.


----------



## Icarium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *F-100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've searched but found nothing on this long thread so I would like to ask all the Yammy owners these questions. 

 Do you use any DAC with the Yammy? 
 If so, what is the best combination and tube or SS DAC?

 Thanks_

 

I extensively used my Pico and my Parasound DAC1500 with it. Both performed very well.


----------



## rhw

I like the Yammy with NOS DAC (USB Monica), very natural,
 but it is fine, too with iBasso Python. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have no hum with some Philips 408A + tube dampers on a cleaned/filtered power line.


----------



## whaleyboy

I use the Cambridge Audio 840c as a DAC with my Yamamoto Amp. To me, this combination sounds very nice. I use using the stock WE408a tubes and am considering some light tube rolling for fun.


----------



## F-100

I'm planning to use the amp with a SB3, MHDT Paradisea tube DAC and ATH-W1000. Hopefully, these combo should sounds very nice.

 It's been a long month now since my order was submitted. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *F-100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm planning to use the amp with a SB3, MHDT Paradisea tube DAC and ATH-W1000. Hopefully, these combo should sounds very nice.

 It's been a long month now since my order was submitted. The waiting is killing me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Only a month, I had to wait 13 weeks for mine ... ate a lot of popcorn waiting ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 From what I understand, that should give you some very enjoyable, and way better than just decent sound ...


----------



## F-100

Got my shipping confirmation today from VenusHifi. 
 The amp should be here next week.


----------



## QuadESL63

Has anyone tried the new Audio-Technica ATH-A2000X (or the cheaper A1000X) closed cans with the Yamamoto? How was it? Thanks


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the new Audio-Technica ATH-A2000X (or the cheaper A1000X) closed cans with the Yamamoto? How was it? Thanks_

 

Nope!

 But I am hoping to have a pair of Senn HD800's to listen to soon ...


----------



## ical

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QuadESL63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the new Audio-Technica ATH-A2000X (or the cheaper A1000X) closed cans with the Yamamoto? How was it? Thanks_

 

I've good result with W1000 and W5000. So the above cans should sound as good.


----------



## Aslan123

I'm about to purchase a HA-02 to use with a W5000 but I'm wondering what DAC I should get, preferably under $750 or better yet $500. 

 Does anyone here have any experience using a Headroom Micro or Ultra Micro with the HA-02?

 I tried searching this thread as well as the forums but I didn't really get a concrete answer. 

 Thanks.


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to purchase a HA-02 to use with a W5000 but I'm wondering what DAC I should get, preferably under $750 or better yet $500. 

 Does anyone here have any experience using a Headroom Micro or Ultra Micro with the HA-02?

 I tried searching this thread as well as the forums but I didn't really get a concrete answer. 

 Thanks._

 

These sound very good together, but I have no experience with Headroom's DAC's ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry.


----------



## Aslan123

HA-02 ordered. Now to be in the annoying position of not having the $$ to spend, but not having the amp either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It was very nice of Brian to take my order on a Sunday Afternoon/Evening, and his email communication was excellent.

 Edit: As for the DAC, I asked Brian about it and he was looking for one himself in the same price range. He also said he would check around and see what he could find.


----------



## Gav

Aslan123

 Im curiouse as to what your source is , i am just asking as I have HA-02 + W5000 but I have no DAC, I think the Dac in my CDP is good enough not to worry about an additional Dac in the chain.

 Still loveing The HA-02


----------



## Aslan123

My source is my computer, which is why I need a DAC quite badly.


----------



## Gav

Ok sorry cant help no nothing about Dac's

 There is a chap in Australia who is the owner and builder of Aslan Speakers New Page 1

 Just as a mater of interest his R1 speaker system is worth checking out if you have the $$


----------



## java

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My source is my computer, which is why I need a DAC quite badly._

 

Am also interested in a DAC for use with my computer, so am interested in what you end up buying and why you made the choice you made ...


----------



## slwiser

---LAVRY---


----------



## Aslan123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_---LAVRY---_

 

Tempting, but I'm already blowing a lot of $$. Of course, if I wait a month, I might be able to justify a DA11 or a DAC1 due to the constant thinking.


----------



## rhw

I myself use an USB Monica DAC.
 Well, I like NonOverSampling DACs.

 iBasso D3 (when using USB) or D10 (when using opt./toslink) are fine, too,
 or
 maybe the new Pico DAC (I havn't heard).


----------



## slwiser

I also have the Pico and can say it is very good for it's price.


----------



## Kurt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tempting, but I'm already blowing a lot of $$. Of course, if I wait a month, I might be able to justify a DA11 or a DAC1 due to the constant thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Buy a used one. DAC's have no moving parts. So, not much risk. And if you don't like it or want to buy a better one you don't loose as much money selling it as with a new one.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I myself use an USB Monica DAC.
 Well, I like NonOverSampling DACs.

 iBasso D3 (when using USB) or D10 (when using opt./toslink) are fine, too,
 or
 maybe the new Pico DAC (I havn't heard)._

 

So the Ibasso D10 Dac is good with Yamamoto?? That's interesting as I have D10 and am thinking of getting a Yammy sometime in the near future...


----------



## Aslan123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kurt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Buy a used one. DAC's have no moving parts. So, not much risk. And if you don't like it or want to buy a better one you don't loose as much money selling it as with a new one._

 

It seems like a used Benchmark DAC1 goes for around $750, but when including shipping to Canada, duty and taxes, it will end up more than I want to pay. I couldn't even find a used Lavry, but my assumption is that it will go for around the same. 

 I still haven't heard from Venus Hifi concerning a DAC, but I guess I'll keep looking around. I'm thinking more that I should just get a cheaper bit-perfect sound card and connect using an optical cable rather than USB, so I can save on using a USB port.


----------



## Aslan123

After doing a lot of research, I'm strongly leaning towards a Stello DA100 for a DAC. A number of people have had very positive experiences using a W5000 with this DAC, and the overall quality is very high as well. Also, it costs only $695 US, and Stello/April Music have a presence in Canada as well, which should make things a bit cheaper.


----------



## Frihed89

I also like to change the parts inside of tube gear, but You have to know what parts are inside your amp and the functions they perform before you can start replacing them, so.....I have two questions:

 1.) Has anyone posted pictures of the insides of this amp? 81 pages is a lot to thumb through? Or maybe there are some pictures someplace else? 

 2.) what is the circuit topology? I see the two small WE pentodes, but have no idea what circuit they are in or what each one does? 

 There doesn't seem to be much about that either. 6moons does not help.


----------



## Aslan123

It looks like I'm not going for the Stello after all. I contacted them twice asking them questions and they never replied at all. If their pre-sales service is like this, I can only wonder how things are if I would ever need a RMA.


----------



## F-100

Aslan123,
 Have you found a DAC yet? If not, have a look at MHDT Paradisea+ DAC. It's a tube DAC with USB and run around $400 on a used market. I'm currently use the Non-USB Paradisea version with my HA-02 and W100. This combo produces very nice sound to my ears.


----------



## Aslan123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *F-100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aslan123,
 Have you found a DAC yet? If not, have a look at MHDT Paradisea+ DAC. It's a tube DAC with USB and run around $400 on a used market. I'm currently use the Non-USB Paradisea version with my HA-02 and W100. This combo produces very nice sound to my ears._

 

Not yet and I'm still looking. In the meanwhile I bought a Ibasso D10 and perhaps I'll try that beforehand. My HA-02 has shipped and should be here this week, and I'm going to see if I get satisfied with the overall sound before spending some more money.


----------



## Aslan123

I heard some very odd popping noises a few minutes ago. This was when I was not wearing my W5000 headphones, and both the HA-02 and the iBasso D10 DAC were on and at a reasonable volume. 
 I'm rather puzzled to what they might be, and the noises were quite consistant and not irregular, but in a clicking pattern. I immediately turned the amp and DAC off, but I am slightly worried. I waited a long time for the HA-02 and I hope that nothing is wrong with that, as well as with the second hand W5000's which I don't think had any problems before.


----------



## ical

I believe it due to the tubes. Just replace them.


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard some very odd popping noises a few minutes ago. This was when I was not wearing my W5000 headphones, and both the HA-02 and the iBasso D10 DAC were on and at a reasonable volume. 
 I'm rather puzzled to what they might be, and the noises were quite consistant and not irregular, but in a clicking pattern. I immediately turned the amp and DAC off, but I am slightly worried. I waited a long time for the HA-02 and I hope that nothing is wrong with that, as well as with the second hand W5000's which I don't think had any problems before._

 

Searching the fault.
 When the AT is running fine from the D10 (without HA-02 connected), these are okay.
 When NOT it might be the D10 or the connection to the source or the source.
 I had some tube failure of the HA-02 at the beginning. It is wise to have some exchange. .....Good luck!


----------



## Currawong

I had a go with the HA-02 at a friend's place the other day with some Grado HF-1s, which it was lovely with. Haven't tried HF-2s yet though.

 Internal pics are in the 6moons review:


----------



## Aslan123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Searching the fault.
 When the AT is running fine from the D10 (without HA-02 connected), these are okay.
 When NOT it might be the D10 or the connection to the source or the source.
 I had some tube failure of the HA-02 at the beginning. It is wise to have some exchange. .....Good luck!_

 

I think I figured it out. What I didn't notice until now was that the DAC ran out of power at the same instance as the clicking noise. It wouldn't turn on at work today, so I think the problem is that the DAC just needs a charge. 

 Of course, this also tells me that I need a standalone DAC at home since I listen a ton at both home and work, and the battery isn't big enough to keep going at that rate.


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I figured it out. What I didn't notice until now was that the DAC ran out of power at the same instance as the clicking noise. It wouldn't turn on at work today, so I think the problem is that the DAC just needs a charge. 

 Of course, this also tells me that I need a standalone DAC at home since I listen a ton at both home and work, and the battery isn't big enough to keep going at that rate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can simply charge while listening at home with an usb connection to a computer or to the powersupply.
 Have fun with the audio tools (toys).


----------



## mikenyc

rhw, how does your yamamoto mate with your grados? I have searched quite a bit for comments and found only a few.


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikenyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rhw, how does your yamamoto mate with your grados? I have searched quite a bit for comments and found only a few._

 

Hi, first I have to confess that I had no extensive listening sessions with my Yamamoto and the hf-2. The last time I use the D10 the most time, to let the D10 Blackgates and the HF-2 burn in.
 I like this combination very much (using the 744OBCA topkit in the D10) at the moment.
 In a comparison last week I prefered the RS1 in cause of its higher resolution, transparency with the Yamamoto but this might change with some more burn in of the HF-2.
 I have never heard the recommended ATs (W1000, W5000) with the Yamamoto, but prefer open phones over closed ones.
 Generally I like the combination of Grados with the Yamamoto. Transparency, resolution and a bit of warmth are pleasing the Grados.
 - With your equipment a maxxed out D10 will be fine, too.

 Just a question: You are using Airport Express in your audio system.
 How does a direct optical connection between computer and D10 compare to a WLAN airport express > optical > D10 audio transfer? Have you ever tried this?


----------



## mikenyc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, first I have to confess that I had no extensive listening sessions with my Yamamoto and the hf-2. The last time I use the D10 the most time, to let the D10 Blackgates and the HF-2 burn in.
 I like this combination very much (using the 744OBCA topkit in the D10) at the moment.
 In a comparison last week I prefered the RS1 in cause of its higher resolution, transparency with the Yamamoto but this might change with some more burn in of the HF-2.
 I have never heard the recommended ATs (W1000, W5000) with the Yamamoto, but prefer open phones over closed ones.
 Generally I like the combination of Grados with the Yamamoto. Transparency, resolution and a bit of warmth are pleasing the Grados.
 - With your equipment a maxxed out D10 will be fine, too.

 Just a question: You are using Airport Express in your audio system.
 How does a direct optical connection between computer and D10 compare to a WLAN airport express > optical > D10 audio transfer? Have you ever tried this?_

 

rhw, Thanks for your reply. This is very helpful. I have the 743/8616 top kit in my D10. Did you change the caps as well? I really like the D10 with my HF2s. Was surprised to see how closely you rate it to the Yammy. I have been thinking about tubes and also that I might try W1000s some time. My final consideration is that I want a decent looking amp. I am tight on space and do not want my wife complaining about how it looks. For these reasons, I have been carefully considering the Yammy. My conclusion is that it sounds good with Grados, but nothing close to the synergy with the W1000s.

 I definitely prefer the D10 via optical versus USB. I primarily connect optical to my iMac but also use the D10 via Airport Express. Using it via airport, there is an occasional small transmission glitch. Usually just cuts out for a fraction of a second. I get better performance this way versus my Macbook on wireless with D10 listening to Pandora One. This config cuts out probably once every 15 minutes versus once every couple of hours for the Airport optical to D10 config. I live in New York so I have lots of interference. It might be flawless in a quieter environment. Hope that helps.


----------



## rhw

Hi Mike,
 I have used the 743 topkit in the D10, too, but think the 744OBAC is a step above, as the TLE2141CA seems to be. (look at headphoneaddicts review: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...ml#post6022019 )
 I changed the big caps to Blackgates. The D10 is a really great little amp/DAC.
 Just switched from the D10 to the Yamamoto (over USB-Monica DAC). The Yammy is simply more transparent, one or two steps above the D10. 
 I appreciate the look of this japanese amp, it is a perfectly built beau. Even when unconnected it sounds sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks for the Airport informations. I think I have to try it.


----------



## mikenyc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Mike,
 I have used the 743 topkit in the D10, too, but think the 744OBAC is a step above, as the TLE2141CA seems to be. (look at headphoneaddicts review: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...ml#post6022019 )
 I changed the big caps to Blackgates. The D10 is a really great little amp/DAC.
 Just switched from the D10 to the Yamamoto (over USB-Monica DAC). The Yammy is simply more transparent, one or two steps above the D10. 
 I appreciate the look of this japanese amp, it is a perfectly built beau. Even when unconnected it sounds sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks for the Airport informations. I think I have to try it._

 

Thanks for the D10 info. In total, was the Yammy upgrade a good one for you? I am pleased with the D10, but still itching to upgrade. Wondering what your thoughts are at this point.


----------



## rhw

Hmmmm, that is difficult, Mike.
 There is no way back. (That's wrong. There always is...)
 The Yammy is superior to the D10, but sitting at the other side of the room, I use the D10 the most time over the week.
 With a maxxed D10 and the HF2 you will have a very good little system.
 The Yammy is no energy saver, needs some time to warm up and un-emotionally it is "unnecessary", but nevertheless it is a step closer to (audio) heaven.
 You will not miss the Yammy when you havn't owned it. Buy something sweet for your wife or take a Yammy or both. ≈≈≈


----------



## mikenyc

Thanks! I tend to use a 1 to 4 ratio. For every dollar I spend on my toys I spend 4 on things for my wife. Keeps things in perfect balance. Based on that, I probably cannot afford the Yammy right now.


----------



## mikenyc

I have decided to spend $40 on some black gates for the D10 and defer the Yammy for now. Looks like a great amp and a no brainer with W1000s. Hope to own it some day.


----------



## rhw

Hello Mike, the Blackgates are fine. You may try the 744/8201 opamp combination, too.
 (Un-)Fortunately 
 there will be something better or different ..... Yamamoto, WOO, Zana Deux, EAR HP4 ... ≈ HD800, PS1000, T1, K1000 ... ≈
 there is pleasure with less than the best.


----------



## SundayDuffer

Woot Woot...just got off the phone with Brian from VenusHiFi. I'm thrilled and estatic about joining the Yammie Family. 
 Quick questions, besides upgrading the amp with a power cord, what else can i do to get the best performance out of the yammie? burn-in period is how long? If i wanted to roll tubes, what would be the alternate besides the WE408A?
 Any inputs would be very helpful. Thankyou.

 BTW, im using W1000, W5000, Denon 5000, akg701, grado 325i. Sources are Sony SCD-1, 777es, Opera Cononsance Droplet CDP3.1


----------



## canyon_john

Hi, After upgrading the power cord...I suggest looking to the fuse and upgrading that as well. They are related, so upgrading one without the other is a job partially done. There are no worthwhile tubes that "improve" performance (from what I hear, not what I know), but try Cryo'd tubes from tubeworld(?). Happy hunting!


----------



## Currawong

Herbies tube dampers maybe?


----------



## rhw

I have some NOS Philips 408A in my Yammy. Sounds fine for me. Added some tubedampers, too. (Golden Dragon Tube Rings by Duende Criatura - Thermionic Valves - Vacuum Tubes)


----------



## SundayDuffer

thx for the inputs guys. The amp is not here yet, but i will read up on the upgrades matter. Cant wait til it's here. thx.


----------



## canyon_john

I have some skepticism about the effectiveness of tube dampers when driving headphones. Are they not for damping vibrations/microphonics from Speakers pounding out the bass notes? I have not tried them except on my phono amp so I am not speaking from experiance, but if no vibrations, no need for dampers right? Or am I way off here?


----------



## rhw

There might be vibrations from the power supply (50Hz or 60Hz)....


----------



## canyon_john

Yes, makes sense. Thanks...I will see if i can detect sonic improvements with my aging ears.


----------



## wower

Has anyone tried the yammy with the HD800? I might have a chance in February but I'm still interested in researching the topic. From a purely technical standpoint it definitely can. I'm just looking for phones to hold me over a couple of years until I can get a STAX rig for big orchestral pieces. My AD2000s just ain't cutting it for that genre. 

 I can say a big YES to the power cable upgrades. I've yet to investigate fuses because understanding how they work, it's an unlikely place to introduce distortion, but maybe switching them out would let more of my cleaner power through. I was quite surprised at the improvement at getting all custom power cables and a 2 plug Shunya conditioner. Really lowered the noise floor and reduced grain, especially in the highs. Now the ATs seem more peaky to me than ever before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a stupid hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already searched the thread and there wasn't much. Maybe I'll post in the main section if no one bites here.


----------



## java

The HD 800's are truly fantastic phones partnered with a Yammy, my mate has got HD 800's, on his Yammy and it is heaven, cannot comment with regard to Stax, never heard any. Me, I am trying very hard to save for a pair of HD 800's ...

 Enjoy!!


----------



## wower

Oh good good. I'm not looking for the be-all-and-end-all of HD800 amps (simply because I think ultimately STAX is the way to go for my tastes, I'm looking for a super smooth, effortless sound). But the HD800, being high impedance, I just didn't want them to sound anemic. I can understand if the HD800 don't have that last bit of exstention in the bass on the yammy (we love its mid range) but I don't want them to be underpowered. Sounds like I will be okay. Thanks.


----------



## wower

New Question: Whats the most expansive soundstage anyone's been able to wring out of the yammy? And with which phones? My AD2000s are sounding a bit claustrophobic these days.


----------



## jjinh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New Question: Whats the most expansive soundstage anyone's been able to wring out of the yammy? And with which phones? My AD2000s are sounding a bit claustrophobic these days._

 

If you phat mod your AD2000s you'll get more soundstage, but I didnt like it with my w5000... I think soundstage is overrated.


----------



## wower

No. No mods. I like my AD2000 and am looking for another headphone to compliment them so I change it up when I feel like it. My system has been stable for a while now and I have settled on getting a phone to increase sound stange, more balanced than the awkward sound stage of the AD2000.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone ever compared Yamamoto HA-02 to RSA Raptor ?


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. No mods. I like my AD2000 and am looking for another headphone to compliment them so I change it up when I feel like it. My system has been stable for a while now and I have settled on getting a phone to increase sound stange, more balanced than the awkward sound stage of the AD2000._

 

Might be a job for HD800 or T1.
 I havn't listened to either .....
 You surely have read the sixmoons review of the HD800,
 while the editor (Srajan Ebaen) seems to prefer the Trafomatic nowadays


----------



## wower

I'm closely looking at getting the T1 sight unseen while moon audio still has the intro offer up. The only thing that worries me is that well Shige-san says the yammy is good up to 600 ohms, he notes the optimal loading is 50 ohms. Saw the 6moons, didn't see the trafomatic but I'm sticking with the yammy for sentimental reasons. Overall I really am happy with it long term. Might get to try the yammy with an HD800 in Feb. I just want a different sound sig sometime. My next upgrade won't be a small step up but a leap.


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm closely looking at getting the T1 sight unseen while moon audio still has the intro offer up. The only thing that worries me is that well Shige-san says the yammy is good up to 600 ohms, he notes the optimal loading is 50 ohms. Saw the 6moons, didn't see the trafomatic but I'm sticking with the yammy for sentimental reasons. Overall I really am happy with it long term. Might get to try the yammy with an HD800 in Feb. I just want a different sound sig sometime. My next upgrade won't be a small step up but a leap._

 

Yes, the Yammy is good for sentimental reasons ....
 Maybe I will get the chance to try the Yammy with T1 in February ....


----------



## wower

rhw you should totally give a quick run down of how your grados sound with the yammy. It'd be useful info. I'd espeically be interested your thoughts on the gs1k.


----------



## rhw

Well, I am not a good reviewer .....
 In my chain, with the Monica DAC in front of the Yamamoto, the sound of the GS1k is very smooth from bottom to top. Compared to the HF2 the bass goes deeper, the sound(head)space is much bigger. Every instrument is located at its place. But in opposite to the HF2 the whole presentation is more laid back. There is a welcome warmth coming from a slight emphasis of the top-bass to low-midth region but overall the sound is well balanced over the whole spectrum. The bottleneck of this more "neutral" character (with slight bass emphasis) is that the creme of the Yamamoto, the liquid midrange, is not highlighted as with the RS1. Female voices are nevertheless a pleasure to listen to. Instruments are sounding very natural. Listening to piano music I wish the bass impulses to be faster (even the modified D10 seems to be faster, but not to go as deep with the GS1k - it might be a problem of the USB Monica in the chain, too?).
 Taking all together, while having some pleasure with the GS1k and the Yammy, in my sight it is not the ideal combination, best match.


----------



## canyon_john

Audiogon has a T1 dealer with an intro price as well. By the way, whats a phat mod? Also, I am interested in hearing other opinions regarding yammy HA2/T1 comparisons.
 Thanks!


----------



## wower

I would get the T1 from a head-fi sponsor if I go for it. I'm looking at it for large scale classical. The GS1k is also a contender. Thanks rhw. The GS1k is also known for it's wide sound stage and might be a better match for the yammy because of its lower impedance. It sounds like you think the GS1k's mid range is slightly veiled? Which would be a shame because I'm so spoiled with the AD2000's wonderful mid range but it's falling flat with an awkward some stage hence the start of a search. Lot of used senn hd800 floating around since the FOTM is winding down.


----------



## rhw

Yes I get the feeling that the top mid range sounds a bit veiled (the lower mid range - lower sax notes - is fine). Maybe the GS1k needs longer burn in (now appr. 200 hours). I remember that the RS1 and HF2 needed much more time. I also can go back to the WE tubes, using Philips NOS now.


----------



## mrarroyo

I had the GS1000 and even with 300 hours the midrange did not get better. A pity because the bass and treble is fine.


----------



## salavat

Has anyone had a chance to compare Yammy with Elekit on HD 800? Elekit sounds soooo good...


----------



## Aslan123

Well, I'm about to replace one of the tubes in my HA-02 and I just have a quick question. 

 Can I just pull the tube from the top of the amplifier, or do I have to open up the amplifier up completely to change the tube. This is my first tube change, and I'm a bit nervous about opening up the amplifier due to the voltages involved.

 Thanks.


----------



## slwiser

Just pull the golden bars up and out easy like and then you have free access to the tubes to pull them up and out. Replace the bars by pushing them back in after putting in the new tubes. You do not need to and should not open box for a tube replacement.


----------



## Aslan123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just pull the golden bars up and out easy like and then you have free access to the tubes to pull them up and out. Replace the bars by pushing them back in after putting in the new tubes. You do not need to and should not open box for a tube replacement._

 

Great, Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aslan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I'm about to replace one of the tubes in my HA-02 and I just have a quick question._

 

This statement caught my attention. I not an EE and I don't know the tube's function in the yammys circut, but it seems to me they would have to both be switched out as a matched pair (else one tube would be much more burned in than the order). I've had the yammy since nov 2007 and am still on the set that came with the unit! I'm still happy: no grain or cracks or distorion in the sonics! I still have 6 NOS wa407s package in the closet somewhere too. Does anyone have any insight as to whether they need to both be switched out at the same time? Because if they don't I truly have a tube stock set for a lifetime.


----------



## slwiser

Match tubes is always best but it is my understanding that the amp does not required them.


----------



## Aslan123

This is my understanding as well. I replaced both the tubes anyhow, since I had a matched pair.


----------



## wower

Thank you. I'm so torn with the yammy. I love it's mids for chamber pieces and it does sounds great with many other types of music: Radiohead, Bob Dylan, The Avrett Brothers etc -- but -- the unit really does miss extension on both extremes of the freq. No? And some extreme dynamics no? I also love the unit for sentimental reasons, since I lived in Japan for many years and have actually talked to Shige-san on the phone and such. I could never sell it. Still intching to upgrade to something balanced.... But then this unit seems like such a waste.... Unless I go full out o2 Stax.... Such a stupid hobby....


----------



## Blackmore

Do I see sell it, how much
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want this one for my W5000, but I am broke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you. I'm so torn with the yammy. I love it's mids for chamber pieces and it does sounds great with many other types of music: Radiohead, Bob Dylan, The Avrett Brothers etc -- but -- the unit really does miss extension on both extremes of the freq. No? And some extreme dynamics no? I also love the unit for sentimental reasons, since I lived in Japan for many years and have actually talked to Shige-san on the phone and such. I could never sell it. Still intching to upgrade to something balanced.... But then this unit seems like such a waste.... Unless I go full out o2 Stax.... Such a stupid hobby...._


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *salavat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had a chance to compare Yammy with Elekit on HD 800? Elekit sounds soooo good..._

 

The Yammy sounded like arse frankly with HD-800s, and the Elekit great. The Yammy sounds best IMO with low impedance headphones, such as the ATs (and I think Grados, though some people think not) and the Elekit is pretty good with everything, at least was with everything I've plugged into one, I know what I'd choose.


----------



## Blackmore

How about W5000, would you choose Yammy or Elekit TU-882AS?

 THX

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Yammy sounded like arse frankly with HD-800s, and the Elekit great. The Yammy sounds best IMO with low impedance headphones, such as the ATs (and I think Grados, though some people think not) and the Elekit is pretty good with everything, at least was with everything I've plugged into one, I know what I'd choose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about W5000, would you choose Yammy or Elekit TU-882AS?

 THX_

 

To answer that, I'd have to have all three in my possession at the same time. But just on the principle of value I'd choose the Elekit.


----------



## davidross

Has anyone been able to compare the Yammy to one of the Eddie Current amps like a Zana Deux or ZDT?


----------



## wower

Anyone try the Yammy with the LCD2? (That's what Im lusting for these days.) The yammy is not a beta22 but it should still have lots of power eh.


----------



## Knightgsv

Hello everyone! Guys, i'm asking for Your help!!!! (read as S.O.S) 
  I've received Yammy a few days ago. It sounds great, of course... But it has a very annoying low background noise in the left channel (even without connecting to a sound source) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Please, tell me, what could be causing this?
  Thank You very much!!!


----------



## bastogne

I would like to add that this amp is much more beautiful in person than the pictures show.  The build quality is tremendous, very Japanese in the attention put into the craftsmanship and fine details.


----------



## kboe

Sounds like it could be a tube.  Try swapping the tubes and see if the hiss moves to the right channel.


----------



## Otakusound

Earlier in the thread it was suggested and confirmed in some instances that cleaning the tube pins will subdue the background noise. I think Java also suggested once that upgrading the power cable and interconnects could also help. I don't own the Yamamoto so I don't have any personal insight, but I did read this entire thread last week with a keen interest in joining the owners club.


----------



## rhw

I couldn't resist in trying the little Yammy with some speakers. Looking for some small, (relatively) high efficient speakers I tripped over some tangband horn speakers - the D4-1. - http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1208_03/D4-1.htm - The sensitivity does not look really high, but the 88db/W work for me in a 20qm room.
  It sounds fine with a very detailed midrange, a firm but not very deep bass and a smooth treble.
  A bit of fullrange - SE tube amp magic.
  Cheers


----------



## Rudivanb

Quote: 





knightgsv said:


> ... But it has a very annoying low background noise in the left channel (even without connecting to a sound source)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Have that has well, but when I switch to the unused input there is almost no hum on my HD800 even with volume knob turned to max. on the Yammie. When I had the W1000 there was almost no hum, if I remember correctly. Changing interlinks does help a little. Switching left and right tube brings the hum to the other channel. Changed both tubes, still the same problem.  Cleaning tube pins did not solve it unfortunately. There is only little hum with my Havana DAC compared to having my YDA-01 DAC connected. Can it be I have some DC current looking for the easiest way out, does that make sense?
  
  Quote: 





bastogne said:


> I would like to add that this amp is much more beautiful in person than the pictures show.  The build quality is tremendous, very Japanese in the attention put into the craftsmanship and fine details.


 
  x2


----------



## akabane@drjackel

i just bought last 4 days ago....awesome...is good to pair with my all 5 woodies ATs.


----------



## java

Quote: 





knightgsv said:


> Hello everyone! Guys, i'm asking for Your help!!!! (read as S.O.S)
> I've received Yammy a few days ago. It sounds great, of course... But it has a very annoying low background noise in the left channel (even without connecting to a sound source)
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Had a similar problem, and changed both tubes ... , the left channel tube was the culprit, in my instance as well ...


----------



## java

Quote: 





akabane@drjackel said:


> i just bought last 4 days ago....awesome...is good to pair with my all 5 woodies ATs.


 

 Always good, and AT woodies, are a good match ... 
   
  Still with my Senn 580's, the 600/650 Senn's didn't warrant the price of an "upgrade" and the 800's are just to darn expensive 
   
  A friend, has a pair of Senn 800's on his Yamamoto HA-02 and it is magic ...


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





sasaki said:


> I have tried it on the last weekend at tube-audio festival in Tokyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  wow thanks sasaki, I'm going to try to get some more info on the softon


----------



## akabane@drjackel

Quote: 





java said:


> Always good, and AT woodies, are a good match ...
> 
> Still with my Senn 580's, the 600/650 Senn's didn't warrant the price of an "upgrade" and the 800's are just to darn expensive
> 
> A friend, has a pair of Senn 800's on his Yamamoto HA-02 and it is magic ...


 

 I did try Yamamoto with HD800 but i would says is not briliant as i expected. I own HD650 with a great custom cable recently invented by Malaysian DIY member. This combination with Larvy Da11 even powerfull than HD800, I would say HD800 is better in Larvy Da11.
   
  Anyway back to topic of Yamamoto, i been heard this amp past two years ago with my w1000 which is my second woody. Is a very good amp to pair with but that time i didn purchase it cause i still hunting ATs discontinued woodies line. Recently i manage to get W2002 deal. So will arrive to me also...Market price is increase either..$1.25K for a nice W2002. Yamamoto can sings all my ATs woody well even i think to get the "Floating mount" which will make the sound more transparent..


----------



## java

Quote: 





akabane@drjackel said:


> I did try Yamamoto with HD800 but i would says is not briliant as i expected. I own HD650 with a great custom cable recently invented by Malaysian DIY member. This combination with Larvy Da11 even powerfull than HD800, I would say HD800 is better in Larvy Da11.
> 
> Anyway back to topic of Yamamoto, i been heard this amp past two years ago with my w1000 which is my second woody. Is a very good amp to pair with but that time i didn purchase it cause i still hunting ATs discontinued woodies line. Recently i manage to get W2002 deal. So will arrive to me also...Market price is increase either..$1.25K for a nice W2002. Yamamoto can sings all my ATs woody well even i think to get the "Floating mount" which will make the sound more transparent..


 

 I am, myself, very sorry, I did not manage to buy a pair of AT W5000's before they discontinued, as I thought them very good, and different enough, from my Senn's to warrant purchasing ... <sigh> Life, unfortunately dictates I spend my money elsewhere, am going to have to make it a "project" to aquire some better headphones ... , and save the required funds very carefully ...
   
  Unfortunately don't have access to a Lavry DA11, really wouldn't mind ...


----------



## akabane@drjackel

Quote: 





java said:


> I am, myself, very sorry, I did not manage to buy a pair of AT W5000's before they discontinued, as I thought them very good, and different enough, from my Senn's to warrant purchasing ... <sigh> Life, unfortunately dictates I spend my money elsewhere, am going to have to make it a "project" to aquire some better headphones ... , and save the required funds very carefully ...
> 
> Unfortunately don't have access to a Lavry DA11, really wouldn't mind ...


 


 i guess you still can find a brand new unit for W5000. Nice to collect. I will settle down this unit after i get my W2002...


----------



## Otakusound

Well, I was just over at Venus Hi-fi and had the unpleasent surprise of a price no longer reading $995 but rather $1200. Does this mean that Yamamoto-san has improved/changed the amplifier in some way (which seems unlikely after reading through this thread) or that someone just wasn't making enough of a profit? If no one here knows anything I might shoot an email over to Venus Hi-fi. In the event that this just is a price hike on the distributers end, is it possible to order this amplifier direct from Japan? I remeber someone doing so earlier in the thread, but don't recall if it was an international order. Either way this is very tragic news, as my dream system keeps becoming more expensive.


----------



## upstateguy

Anyone care to comment on how the Yammy sounds with T-1s or is it just an AT amp?


----------



## akabane@drjackel

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Anyone care to comment on how the Yammy sounds with T-1s or is it just an AT amp?


 

 T1 is not suitable for this Amp. I tested this combination. AT still the best to pair with. Why is so good. As you know AT headphone has lot of colouring so Yammy is like to make it more beauty of the colour.


  
  Quote: 





otakusound said:


> Well, I was just over at Venus Hi-fi and had the unpleasent surprise of a price no longer reading $995 but rather $1200. Does this mean that Yamamoto-san has improved/changed the amplifier in some way (which seems unlikely after reading through this thread) or that someone just wasn't making enough of a profit? If no one here knows anything I might shoot an email over to Venus Hi-fi. In the event that this just is a price hike on the distributers end, is it possible to order this amplifier direct from Japan? I remeber someone doing so earlier in the thread, but don't recall if it was an international order. Either way this is very tragic news, as my dream system keeps becoming more expensive.


 

 The price is jack up already. I bought my unit in malaysia cost me $1.5k as the retail price is $1.7k. Seem in Yen is jack up. i can say is cheap when you get below $1.2k


----------



## canyon_john

Hello out there in yami land!
   
  I just got some toobs from e-bay as backup, They are authentic WE408a's,BUT 1975 vintage (last production?), and they have different geters (halo, not square) than the older and a larger disk around the base of the plate.  On the older ones, the top disk(?) is larger than the bottom, but these are the same size.  I got 5 NOS in a rack off e-bay.  Anyways.....They seem different sounding, but then again they are not broken in either.  I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed differences with this later version of the WE408a?


----------



## alamakazam

is the headphone plug - 3 pin xlr compatible?


----------



## pigmode

Is the Yamamoto still easily available? Have gone through the first few pages, and I need to be assured of a happy ending before reading to the end. I think I will be totally in on this one.


----------



## pigmode

Okay I just read through the whole thread, and all I can say is good comes with the bad.  Too bad about the price increase, and I can't find the ATH-W1000 for sale. Still, it would be most excellent if Venus Hi Fi is open tomorrow, so I don't have to wait till Mon.


----------



## MrSpenkelink

I've read this thread and searched within and beyond Head-Fi for information and reviews about the HA-02. I've also exchanged emails with Mr Yamamoto. This idiosyncratic red beauty speaks to me and I'm tempted to purchase it for use with my W5000, ESW9, Grado HF2 and SR125. I have no concerns about how it will pair with any of these low impedance phones (particularly the audio-technica's) based on what I've read.
   
  However, I am also considering a Woo WA6 (which I've also been reading up on) as it should handle both low and high impedance phones. I see a high impedance phone like the HD800 or possibly an orthodynamic like the LCD-2 or HE-6 on the horizon. Both orthodynamics are low impedance but hungry for power.
   
  I've sent an email to Jack Woo seeking his advice on which, of his models would be suitable for my purposes and awaiting his response. I should mention that the WA6 is roughly half the price of the HA-02 and this is a factor that I cannot ignore.
   
  In the meantime, I'd be interested to know if any of the HA-2 owners have compared their prized beauties with one of Mr Woo's creations, such as the WA6 and how they performed with any of the above-mentioned headphones; particularly the W5000? I'm also wondering if either of these amps sound more "tubey" than the other? I'm not looking for a tube amp that will impart an overly smooth, warm, or syrupy quality to these phones. 
   
  Thanks.


----------



## MuppetFace

I've tried both the HA-02 and the Woo WA22 with various AT woodies, and to my mind you just can't find better synergy at its price range than the Yamamoto HA-02. The performance of the WA22 with the W100, W11JPN, W1000x, and W5000 wasn't anything special in my opinion.
   
  Really, it was the brief time I spent with the HA-02 that helped me to realize just how important synergy between components is.


----------



## pigmode

Based on everything I've read and on a purely theoretical level, I tended to compare the Yamamoto to Woo's WA5 or WA5LE.
   
  After I put in my order with Brian @ Venus Hi Fi, he described the Yamamoto's sound as that of a DH SET 45 amplifier. Reading between the lines of the HA-02 review at 6Moons, I had already come to a similar interpretation of Srajan Ebaen's colorful, although somewhat cryptic prose. Indeed, that is exactly the sound I am looking for, and my final choices included the HA-02, WA5, or WA5LE. If I don't end up with a Woo WA5/WA5LE in the next 6-8 months, that would be a direct indication of my thoughts on the Yamamoto.
   
  ETA: early to late Jan.


----------



## pigmode

Got the call. The balance owed has been remitted, and my HA-02 is supposed to ship early next week.


----------



## akabane@drjackel

This is such a great Masterpiece. I owned it for 3 months from now. I find all my headphones can drive well with this Amp cause i using mainly Audio Technica Headphones. I owned W2002, W11JPN, W1VTG, W1000X, W1000 & ESW10JPN. Found out that this Yammy can makes my coloration headphones become a very beautiful sound. ...even for display this is surely a beauty...


----------



## MrSpenkelink

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I've tried both the HA-02 and the Woo WA22 with various AT woodies, and to my mind you just can't find better synergy at its price range than the Yamamoto HA-02. The performance of the WA22 with the W100, W11JPN, W1000x, and W5000 wasn't anything special in my opinion.
> 
> Really, it was the brief time I spent with the HA-02 that helped me to realize just how important synergy between components is.


 
   
  The importance of synergy in component matching does my head in. It's hard enough just finding the right headphone. Speaking of that, it's been a while since I've read this thread and I can't recall if anyone has tried Grado's with the HA-02. I wonder if there is any synergy to be had there?


----------



## wind016

Quote:


muppetface said:


> I've tried both the HA-02 and the Woo WA22 with various AT woodies, and to my mind you just can't find better synergy at its price range than the Yamamoto HA-02. The performance of the WA22 with the W100, W11JPN, W1000x, and W5000 wasn't anything special in my opinion.
> 
> Really, it was the brief time I spent with the HA-02 that helped me to realize just how important synergy between components is.


 

 If I had seen this post or had even considered Audio Technica woodies a whole year ago, I probably would have gotten the Yamamoto instead. Who knew I would go searching for the discontinued woodies? I'm very happy with the Woo Audio 6SE so far with the Audio Techs. Maybe eventually I will grab a Yamamoto, but I'm happy with a more universal amp for now.
   


  Quote: 





mrspenkelink said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Right... Sometimes you really don't know where this hobby would take you... I was considering using the WA 6SE for a crap load of completely different headphones. I think I still will. The comments of the Yamamoto are quite tempting, but without actually hearing it myself, I fear I would be in for disappointment if I buy it and does not meet my expectations. The Woo 6SE has been great for anything so far.
  
   
  Quote:


akabane@drjackel said:


> This is such a great Masterpiece. I owned it for 3 months from now. I find all my headphones can drive well with this Amp cause i using mainly Audio Technica Headphones. I owned W2002, W11JPN, W1VTG, W1000X, W1000 & ESW10JPN. Found out that this Yammy can makes my coloration headphones become a very beautiful sound. ...even for display this is surely a beauty...


 
  I'm jealous! I will be searching for discontinued rarities and see what I missing. After I find a few more woodies, I think I will know what I'll do next. Either finally get some open headphones or get the Yamamoto or something I haven't thought of...


----------



## wower

@MrSpenkelink I have my yammy paired with the LCD2. PM me if you have a specific question.


----------



## walfredo

As you all know, the Yamamoto is absolutely awesome as a headphone amp.  Completely, truly mind blogging with my AD-2000.
   
  So, I get curious to see how it would sound on speakers, as it does have speaker out connections.  However, all attempts I could find on-line report very weak bass (not surprising due to the power rating), the music I listen (jazz, brazilian, vocals) really benefit from bass, my speakers (Polk LSi) are inefficient, and I ran out of budget for this year (= no new speakers). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Therefore, the question is:  Can I use my Yamamoto as a pre-amp? Is there a way to hook up its speaker-outs to my amp, which takes RCA in?
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## akabane@drjackel

Quote: 





walfredo said:


> As you all know, the Yamamoto is absolutely awesome as a headphone amp.  Completely, truly mind blogging with my AD-2000.
> 
> So, I get curious to see how it would sound on speakers, as it does have speaker out connections.  However, all attempts I could find on-line report very weak bass (not surprising due to the power rating), the music I listen (jazz, brazilian, vocals) really benefit from bass, my speakers (Polk LSi) are inefficient, and I ran out of budget for this year (= no new speakers).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can using this amp for as a preamp. no problem if your Amp is power enough to run it. But seriously as what manufacture said this Amp for speaker is sounds like BGM


----------



## walfredo

Thanks, akabane.
   
  But, how do I exactly use the Yamamoto as a pre-amp?  It has speaker output, not the regular RCA pre-amp output?
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## akabane@drjackel

yup, you need a special cable for that,,,


----------



## walfredo

Yeah!!  I figured that.  Thanks!!


----------



## walfredo

Another question on the Yama:
   
  My main source is an Outlaw 970 preamp/processor.  It does, however, sound a dry with the Yama.
   
  My Harman Kardon DVD47 sounds better with the Yama: envolving and warm.  Yet, *all* my other audio gear sounds better with the Outlaw.
   
  This makes me suspect that the Yama is somewhat picky about the source.
   
  So, what's your experience with different sources for the Yama?  And which one you'd recommend?
   
  Thanks,
  Walfredo


----------



## pigmode

The Yamamoto is for a SET design, very transparent, and therefore is highly revealing of its source. The source can be a make or break proposition. In that sense, when I had the Yama in my possession I did not realize its full potential. I'd be loath to try to use the Yama with any dac of lessor quality than the Anedio D-1 or the W4S dac1/dac1.
   
  The Anedio, btw, scaled very well with my DNA Sonett, which itself has a very similar sound signature to the Yama.


----------



## walfredo

Absolutely, Pigmode.  The Yama is very revealing of the source.
   
  But there is also a question of synergy going on.  My Outlaw is better (more detailed and accurate) than my Harman Kardon.  (FWIW, the HK was less than $100 on ebay.   Yet, the HK is much more *musical* with the Yama, really really nice to hear.
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## akabane@drjackel

I would says this Yama is much revealing all source sound. picky is not really cause is much on what DAC you pair up to. I tested with Larvy DA11 i would says it come ever angle synergy of sound. Yama is miracle for all Audio Technica headphones especially wood series.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Sorry if the question has been posed before in this thread, but it's a bit long to read through the whole thread ...
   
  I just bought a Yammy.
  I wonder if tube rolling is possible with this amp, and if so what different tubes are available.


----------



## slwiser

No, tube rolling is not an option but you can get cryo'ed tubes and a cryo'ed fuse which has some impact.  Apparently you do not need to have worry about having matched tubes but you can do that even.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks for your answer. Some more questions though as I'm a tube newbie.
   
  - Where does one find the cryo'ed stuff? Is it better?
  - In the 6Moons review of this amp I read about 3 different brands for the 408A tubes: WE, Sylvania and ECG Philips. Would there be difference between the brands? Which brand do you think is best?
  - Are all these tubes NOS or are new ones being made as well? I understand NOS is better.
   
  Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## slwiser

For the different brands the tubes are not that expensive so purchase a couple of each and roll....
   
  I forgot where I got the cryo'ed stuff.  I will check around, it is maybe in this thread somewhere under my username way back.


----------



## slwiser

Here is an early reference to the cryo'ed tubes...
  Quote: 





canyon_john said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slwiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks. Found them at all kinds of prices, from $9 up to $45 a pair. Will try to find me some old ones.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Just ordered these, should be good stuff. 
   
   

```
6028=408A WE NOS 1953 D getter
```
   
   
   

```
408A Western Electric NOS original boxes cryo-treated for 36 hrs 1971-1974
```


----------



## slwiser

Enjoy


----------



## AppleheadMay

Also checked for the fuses you mentioned somewhere, you seemed to find them an improvement.
PS Audio - Accessories - Critical Link 800mA Amp slow blow 5x20.
   
  I used to have a few of tyhese but sold them with my DAC. I know the importer, just sent him a mail.
  I don't think they make them anymore but he might just have a few around.


----------



## AppleheadMay

A question about "matched pairs" if I may. Do they have to be from the same year or are they tested to match and if so, how is that done?


----------



## slwiser

My understanding is that they should test as within a certain range of each other.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Ah, ok thanks. I bought two pairs but saw in each pair the tubes were 1 year apart. Made me wonder.


----------



## slwiser

For the first time I just plugged my HD800 into the Yamamoto HA-02.  I have been using the SPL Phonitor before.
   
  Oh this is going to be fun for you when you get the Yamamoto...
   
  Using my Lavry DA10 and computer files via USB Audiophile and JRiver music player.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I will be using it with my computer - Audirvana Plus player - DA-200 via USB - Yammy.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Oh this is going to be fun for you when you get the Yamamoto...


 
   
   Tell me more!


----------



## slwiser

I think there is some magic in a SET tube amp that is done right and the Yamamoto is a SET amp and done right.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I always get confused about the types of tube amps. I read there is SET and OTL, but OTL is SET sometimes as well?
  I wonder what types there are exactly and how to keep them apart.
  And most important, what the sound differences are.


----------



## slwiser

Amp types:
   
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/viewpoint/1099/setamplifiers.htm


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks for the link! I'm printing it out, will be a good read for tonight. Should clear things up a bit for me.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hmmm, I still see that there is SET, OTL and SET OTL (WA2 for example)
  What exact type from that Article is the Yammy?
  And which headphone amp would be pure OTL? (not DIY)
  Does pure OTL mean that there is no transformer at all? I see the Zana is OTL but has a transformer.
   
  Confusing ...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Would *this* be a pure OTL and could it be any good?


----------



## lemontree5544

Just bought my Yamamoto.
   
  Oh my holy god of amps, how I love the way this amplifier looks, and even more so how it sounds.
   
  It's like, my life is satisfied!
   
  Thanks to Slwiser for his advice!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Yep, a really good amp well worth the price indeed. 
  It does great with the HD800 as Slwiser recommended me to try and it's an amzing performer with all of my ATs as well.
  The soundstage is quite a bit bigger than on my SS amps.
   
  I even got me 2 pairs other tubes to try out once these are burned in as well as tube dampers and some gel pads for under the feet.


----------



## lemontree5544

So, my DAC (Stello DA100) recently decided to die on me. Just wondering, does anyone have any DAC recommendations for the Yamamoto?
   
  I dont exactly have a budget, but I guess I'm looking for low - mid range DACs. (1000ish and below).
   
  Preferably one with USB input ^^.
   
  Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Yammamoto makes two dacs, but they're quite pricey.
  Some nice reviews on 6Moons about them.
  I hear very good things about the Onkyo DAC 1000 at $700 I believe.
  100V so maybe you will need a step-down.
   
  And I guess you mean USB input?


----------



## lemontree5544

yeah that was a typo, my bad. ^^:


----------



## Dynamic74

Yamamoto has just released a new dac, the YDA-02. It cost 28,000 Yen which is around US$350. However, it is only a USB DAC. It does not seem to have any SPDIF coaxial inputs. You can check it out at Yamamoto's website http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/index-e.html or the direct link http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/YDA-02-E.html. Have a nice day ahead!


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





dynamic74 said:


> Yamamoto has just released a new dac, the YDA-02. It cost 28,000 Yen which is around US$350. However, it is only a USB DAC. It does not seem to have any SPDIF coaxial inputs. You can check it out at Yamamoto's website http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/index-e.html or the direct link http://www2.117.ne.jp/~y-s/YDA-02-E.html. Have a nice day ahead!


 
   
  I really don't know what to think about this unit...It is nothing like there other DACs costing 10x as much.  Can't believe it would do nearly as well.  It does not even seem to have any other outputs other than that single headphone out.


----------



## Dynamic74

I have just purchased the Yamamoto YDA-02. I just wrote a short introduction in another link -> http://www.head-fi.org/t/598358/new-yamamoto-yda-02-usb-dac. It is pretty good with regards to its price. Have a nice day ahead!


----------



## victorcc

[size=small]Hi there,[/size]
 [size=small]  [/size]
 [size=small] I got an HA-02 to amp my W5000s and I hear a very clear "hum" even when the pot is at position zero. I heard the "hum" with all tube amplifiers that I have tested but, after reading the spectacular reviews and synergies between this amplifier and the audio technicas, I hoped that the "hum" would not be noticeable.[/size]
 [size=small]  [/size]
 [size=small] Can anybody help me trying to find out if the "hum" is normal, if there is a way to try to mitigate it, etc.? In case it can help: I hear no "hum" at all with solid state amplifiers and I have a decent electrical installation and cables.[/size]
 [size=small]  [/size]
 [size=small] Thanks in advance[/size]


----------



## slwiser

I suggest cleaning the tube plug and tips first and if that does not work get a new set of tubes and compare.
  
  How is your power supply? connected with other components?


----------



## victorcc

Thanks for the reply, I will try the cleaning. 

The Yamamoto's power supply was replaced with a 220V one by the person that owned it 2 levels before me.

The amplifier is connected to a decent power bar from audioconnexion.de shared with my DAC (Matrix Quattro DAC). Nothing else is connected to the power bar and the power bar is directly connected to the wall socket. All other gear is connected to another power bar that goes to another wall socket located at 2 or 3 meters from the first wall socket.


Cheers


----------



## rhw

Hello,
  sounds like an earth loop.
  Removing an earth connection on DAC or source might work.
   
  On my Yamamoto I recognized that some RCA plugs do not connect fine.
  Try some other RCA cable.....
   
  Kind Regards


----------



## victorcc

Hi again,
   
  I tried the cleaning but nothing changed. Also tried another set of RCA cables and the result was more or less the same.
   
  I will try during the weekend connecting the DAC power cable through an adaptor with no earth and let you know, thanks for the idea!
   
  Cheers


----------



## W0lfd0g

Hi Victor
   
  I note that you've got this amp up for sale.  Just for the record, did you sort out the "hum" issue?


----------



## victorcc

Hi,
   
  No, the "hum" issue has been there all the time but I concluded (not proved) that the problem was caused by an external source that I could not find and I finally bought a very nice solid state amp to forget about hums forever. I got to that conclusion after the amplifier was tested by other users that reported no hum and I got a very nice Icon Audio HP8 MK2 SE amplifier (that I returned it) that was also "humming" in my system but not in others.
   
  Cheers


----------



## W0lfd0g

Sounds like a reasonable conclusion to me.


----------



## .Sup

I had humming with my Starving Student when I had Dacmagic in my bedroom. Once the hum was there but sometimes it wasn't. It never hums now. Could be the wallwart PSU of DacMagic.


----------



## Denosha

As much as I love the Yammy with my LCD2s, I have to say that it sounds terrible when driving the Bayer T1s. My Alo Continental V2 sounded far far better. Not sure if the Yammy hates 600ohm cans or if it just dislikes the T1s. Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## robdeszan

Hi there,
   
  I purchased an unused HA02 amp recently and it turned out that one of the original WE tubes is faulty (starts humming after about 30-45min of use). I got some NOS Philips JAN 408a (a readily available replacement here in the UK) to see whether the problem was tube-related and while I got rid of the noise issue, the Philips tubes have also altered the amp's sound. The the overall warmth and synergy I was getting with the original WE tubes and my ATH W5000 cans is now, unfortunately, gone; Philips tubes are brighter and have more bite. I know HA02 was designed with WE 408a tubes in mind and I would definitely like to retain the amp's original sonic character.
   
  Can anyone suggest a good and reasonably priced source of WE 408A D getter tubes in Europe or UK (apart from ebay)? There are plenty of companies on the other side of the pond but the shipping costs often double the price.
   
  Any suggestions appreciated.
   
  Thanks
   
  Pat


----------



## rx79ez08

Another possible causes of the problem is voltage mis-match.  I purchased a 220V HA-02 in Australia, and found that it hum and click after running for a while.  We talked to Yamamoto about it and they said the amp have to be reset to 240V (which is the Australian local voltage). 
  I endup returning the amp to the place of purchase.  But according to the information send to the local shop, it is a matter of changing the tapping of the power transformer so while you need to open the amp, it should be relatively easily to fix.


----------



## robdeszan

Thanks for the suggestion. The amp was purchased a couple of months ago from a German distributor so the device was meant to be used in Europe at 230V, which includes the UK. I hope the manufacturer would set the voltage appropriately (?)
   
  The fact that the delayed hum shifted from one channel to another when I switched the tubes round indicated a faulty tube. There is no hum or buzz whatsoever with the Philips JAN tubes and the amp is virtually silent, even after prolonged use.


----------



## Stealer

Anyone has the dimension of this amp??
  Tried searching in the website but cant seem to find it.
  going to loan this unit from friend and just wondering whether it fit my now very cluster desktop.
   
  thanks in advance


----------



## Stealer

okay found in the very 1st page of this thread..


----------



## gibosi

Has anyone tried this tube?
   
   
  "PHILIPS MINIWATT TS62 / 6028 / 408A  The TS stands for "Telefonica Serie"..... Made for telephone networks in Europe.... These are durable, low noise, long life tubes and have silver plate with gold internal wiring and pins....."
   
  http://www.nostubestore.com/search/label/6028%2F408A%2FTS62
   
  The build quality looks amazing, and of course, durability, low noise and long life are very desirable features as well. But I wonder how they sound?


----------



## kusanagi

I'm gonna find a DAC for my Yammy. Can I have some advice? I'm consider to pair it with NOS DAC like MHDT Paradisea 3. Anyone have experience with it ?


----------



## chronic_pl

Could someone compare Ha-02 with Canamp or Lehmann Black Cube Linear ?
when it comes to sound of course...


----------



## headfirocks

Has anyone tried speakers that work well with this amp?


----------



## java

Despite this thread being rather old, the Yamamoto Amp remains very very good.

I loaded WIN 10, and Jriver MC, on a computer for my old friend nearly 70 years old. 

Like me he has a Yamamoto HA 02 headphone amp.

To test that his newly acquired TeddyPardo DAC ( second hand ) worked, I set it up as follows:

TeddyPardo DAC, Genesis Triton interconnect, to Yamamoto,  with Audio Technica ATH W1000 headphones.

Played Deep Purple, Made In Japan, and it sounded awesome, believablely "there" performance. Closest I  have come to headphone heaven.  Did not have time to listen to his HD 600, or HD 800 headphones.

The files where 24-96 flac files from HDTRACKS.

I seriously want a pair of Audio Technica Woodies and a very much better DAC.


----------



## Loftprojection

java said:


> Despite this thread being rather old, the Yamamoto Amp remains very very good.
> 
> I loaded WIN 10, and Jriver MC, on a computer for my old friend nearly 70 years old.
> 
> ...



I own the combo, with the right tubes it does have  quite a synergy with AT woodies.  Who knows, maybe Mr. Yamamoto designed this amp using mostly AT woodies.


----------



## Denosha

The Yammy doesn't play well with high-impedance headphones if my experience with the Sennheiser x Massdrop HD6xx and Beyer T1 gen1 is anything to go by. There is sufficient volume but there's basically like no weight (ie. bass) to the sound.


----------



## java

Loftprojection said:


> I own the combo, with the right tubes it does have  quite a synergy with AT woodies.  Who knows, maybe Mr. Yamamoto designed this amp using mostly AT woodies.



Could be, but the DAC is a big step up from his CD player, and the Woodies did not stay behind. They stepped up and delivered, way beyond my expectations.


----------



## headfirocks

I read that Mr. Yamamoto did indeed design this amp around the AT woodies.  I think it was on 6moons.


----------



## addsense

Always thought this was a wonderful amp more or less designed around the ATH-W1000, but if you really want to have the full "night time affair experience", try Focal's Clear HP with it. Upgraded my pair Clears with a Cardas Clear and tried them out of suspicion on my old Yammy. Guess what, this combination is off the charts! I would never have expected it- even compared with my pair of ATH-W1000 woodies, Focal's Clear makes such a good match. Really sublime combination to my ears...


----------



## addsense

And yes, my high impedance Sennheiser HD600 sounds terrible on the Yammy- makes for the "perfect" mismatch...


----------



## tuatara

Great to see there's still some love out there for the HA-02.  Still have mine, close to 13 years now but doesn't get as much use as it should. Most of my current headphone use is in a bedroom setup with a Violectric V200 but occasionally I swap the Yamamoto in for a couple of weeks just to keep it honest.  I still have the ATH-W1000 phones which work nicely with the amp but are terrible as a bedtime phone with their headband design so the Oppo PM-3 gets most use there. I have plugged in the PM-1 and LCD3 at times  and don't have any complaints with those .


----------

